# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  ...ολοι εσεις..κι εγω..

## Adzik

Γεια σας ..
...
Δεν φανταζεστε ποσο χαρηκα οταν βρηκα τυχαια το site .. ποσο ακακουφιστηκα ..πως υπαρχει κάποιος που μπορει να καταλάβει
Ποσο το ειχα αναγκη ..ποσο το εχουμε αναγκη ολοι εμεις που εχουμε συναισθηματικές αστάθειες .και διαταραχες
..
Ειμαι χρονια δυσθυμικη ..από τα 14 μου..με φοβερες ασταθιες διαθεσης.. ήπιες
περιόδους μελαγχολιας αλλα και άλλες με κρισεις βαριας καταθλυψης..με ασταμάτητο κλαμα και φοβερο πονο.. ..το κακο..(ένα από τα ασχημα δηλ.)J.. είναι που ειμαι φοβερα ευάλωτη στο κλαμα..μπορω να εχω και 2 πεσίματα την ημερα

Ισως καποια στιγμη να σας πω κι εγώ την δικη μου ιστοριααυτό το καιρο όμως το προβλημα μου..είναι ενας ανθρωπος.. εκεινος με τον οποιο επελεξα να ειμαι μαζι..εδώ και 6 μηνες
Ξερετε πως είναι ,εμεις οι πιο ευαίσθητοι και ευάλωτοι συναισθηματικαεχουμε μεγαλη αναγκη να αγαπιομαστε και να αγαπαμε.. γι αυτό και δενομαστε πολύ..
περισοτερο απ οσο πρεπει..και σιγουρα σε μικροτερη χρονικη περιοδο απ οση χρειάζεται εκεινος η εκεινη για να σας αγαπησεινα δεθει.

μεσα από τις καταθλιπτικές κρισεις μουερχομαι αντιμέτωπη όχι μονο με τον πονεμενο εαυτο μου αλλα και με εκεινον..να θεωρει πως.. «το κλαμα είναι εκβιασμος» «κανε κατι να το αλαξειςτοσο καιρο το παλευεις.μαλλον δεν προσπαθεις πολύ» « οι φιλοι μου ΟΛΟΙ ..μου λενε τι καθομαι μαζι σου ακομη;..ας βρω κάποιο πιο φισιολογικο πιο ισσοροποιημενο.. άτομο δεν συμφωνω ..αλλα για να το λενε τοοοσα ατομα» «προσπαθω να σε βοηθισω..μα με κουραζεις» «εισαι όχι απλα διαφορετικη αλλα προβληματικά διαφορετικη» «αν φυγουμε εμεις από κοντα σουδεν θα εχεις κανεναν..κανενας δεν σε αντεχει όταν εισαι κομματια και λυπημενη..» «χαλας την διαθεση των πάντων..»

Καταλαβαίνω δεν αντιλαμβανεται καθολου το βαρος της καταστασης μου. νομίζω πως κατά βαθος δεν πιστευει καν πως δεν το ελεγχω.. πως με τρωει τον δικαιολογωδεν εχει βρεθει ποτε κοντα σε καταθλιπτικό ατομο..και με θεωρει εξωγήινο..J
είναι τρυφεροςμε νοιάζεται πολύσιγουρα.. αλλα
δεν μαγαπαει ..η δεν ξερει πώς να το κανει
όπως και να εχει ..δεν βλεπω να υπαρχει μελλον για μας..τουλαχιστον για αυτόν τον καιρο λυπαμαι πολύ

Το θεμα είναι πως δεθηκα παρα πολύ.τον αγαπησατον θεωρησα δικο μου ανθρωπο.. του δωθηκα
Ησχεση μας ηταν πολλα υποσχόμενη και για τους 2μας.. τρελοι και παλαβοί αρχικα..ο ενας για τον αλλοναγαπηθηκαμε
Τον βλεπω να χανει την αντοχη τουνα του φευγει η επιθυμία να είναι κοντα μου..προσπαθω να ειμαι δυνατη. ώστε να μην με νιωθει ευαλωτη και να τον τρομάζει-διώχνει αυτό από κοντα μου αλλα. Ξερετε πως είναιοσο πιο πολύ προσπαθεις να το ελεγξεις..σε κομματιαζει..ασε που βγαινουν τα χαζα τυπου«μα γιατι δεν με δεχεται..γιατι δεν μπορω να ειμαι απλα καλα..» και γινεσαι χειροτερα

Δεν ηθελα να σας κουράσω:JJJJ ..απλα πονάω πονάω ολο και περισσοτερο βλέποντας και αυτή τη σχεση να τελειωνει
Μενω μονη..σπουδαζω..επιασα καινουρια δουλειαπιεζομαι αρκετα..και ειδικά όταν πρεπει να τα βγάλω περα με την σκεψη πως εχω σχεση..μα στην πραγματικοτητα δεν καταλαβαινει δεν είναι διπλα μουδεν μπορει

Θα μπορουσα να εχω την στηριξη σας;;;α μου εδινε πολύ κουράγιο κατι τετοιο.JJJJJ

Υ.γ Λυπαμαι αν σας κουρασα
Υ.γ2 Και παλι χαρηκα πολύπου ξερω πως δεν χρειάζεται άλλο πια να νιώθω τοσο μόνη σε ολο αυτό
Ευχαριστω που είστε εδώ

----------


## Laura

Αγαπητή Azdik,
καταρχήν καλως ήρθες.
Δυστήχως δεν είμαι ψυχολόγος για να ξερώ για το πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις, αλλα απο την άλλη δεν είσαι η μοναδική κλαψιάρα στο κοσμο :P Πιστεψέ με. Εκείνο που θα σε συμβούλευα είναι να προσπαθήσεις όσο γίνεται να αποβάλλεις αυτή τη γκρίνια και να βλέπεις θετικά τα πράγματα. Γιατι δυστήχως όταν δίνουμε γκρίνια πέρνουμε και γκρίνια και χάνουμε τους ανθρώπους που αγαπάμε. Εγώ αυτό τουλάχιστον εμαθα. Τωρα δεν σου λεω να αλλάξεις, γιατι αυτοί ειμαστε στη τελική και πρέπει να μας αγαπάνε γιαυτο που ειμαστε ακριβώς. Απλά προσπαθησε να βελτιωθείς για σενα την ιδια. Για δικό σου καλό, για τη δική σου ευτυχια. 
Φιλάκια και ελπιζω τα νέα που θα ακούσω να είναι ευχάριστα

----------


## LOGOPSYXOS

Αγαπητή Adzik...καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ....στην διαδικτυακή συνειδητοποίηση δηλαδή..ότι δεν είσαι μόνη και ότι κάποιοι άνθρωποι θα ήθελαν πολύ να σε βλέπουν να κατακτάς κομμάτια του εγώ σου καθημερινά...για να πάρουν δύναμη και ελπίδα.
Φίλη μου....οι σχέσεις στην πραγματικότητα είναι ένα είδος σχολείου...και ένα απ τα μαθήματα που παίρνουμε σε αυτό το σχολείο είναι και να επιλέγουμε τον καταληλότερο άνθρωπο για την προσωπική μας ανάπτυξη....Ο φίλος σου...μπορεί να είναι απ τα καλύτερα παιδιά του κόσμου....αλλά με τα δείγματα συμπεριφοράς που σου δίνει....μάλλον δεν πείθει οτι είναι ο άνθρωπος που πραγματικά χρειάζεσαι...τουλάχιστον τη δεδομένη στιγμή.Εσύ βέβαια...όπως αναφέρεις...τον έχεις αγαπήσει κι έχεις δεθεί μαζί του...αλήθεια όμως έχεις δεθεί μαζί του ή μήπως δέθηκες με τις προσδοκίες που έχεις απ την σχέση σας ? Αυτή τη στιγμή....όσο και ουτοπικές κι αν φαίνονται οι προσδοκίες αυτές....δεν παύουν να έχουν μια ελπίδα να πραγματοποιηθούν αφού υπάρχει η σχέση.ʼν ήσουν εντελώς μόνη (απο σχέση εννοώ) τότε οι προσδοκίες αυτές θα φάνταζαν πολύ πιο απραγματοποίητες αφού θα έλειπε απ τη ζωή σου κάποιο άτομο για να τις πραγματοποιήσει.Έτσι λοιπόν....είναι λογικό να δένεσαι με το άτομο αυτό...μιας και δίνει μια αληθοφάνεια στις προσδοκίες σου (υπάρχει κάποιος...) απ ότι αν ήσουν εκτός σχέσης και έψαχνες να βρείς την βασική προυπόθεση πραγματοποίσης τους...να υπάρχει κάποιος....
Κατα τη γνώμη....ο φίλος σου....επιπολαία ίσως σκεπτόμενος χάνει την ευκαιρία να εκμεταλευτεί και αυτά που μπορεί να κερδίσει απο σένα....που ειλικρινά είναι πολύ σπουδαιότερα....Πίσω απ την κατάσταση που αντιμετωπίζεις...κρύβεται ένα υπόστρωμα ευαισθησιών και εμπειριών που σε εκπαιδεύουν...σε ζυμώνουν σαν άνθρωπο...και που θα σε κάνουν ακόμα πιο δυνατή και ξεχωριστή...αρκεί να μην απορρίψεις κι εσύ τον εαυτό σου και παραιτηθείς απ τον αγώνα σου.

----------


## raphsssodos

Adzik επισκέπτεσαι κάποιον ειδικό?

----------


## Adzik

Σάς ευχαριστώ όλους για την σκέψη σας....

Ραψωδέ όχι δεν επισκέπτομαι κανέναν ακόμη... μες την εβδομάδα έχω σκοπό να πάο σε ενδοκρινολόγο να το ψάξω και ορμονικά ..και από εκεί και πέρα...θα πάω σε ένα ΚΨΥ.... 
...
ελπίζω όλα να πάνε κάλα...και να με βοηθήσει κάποιος...
..¨)
.........
Θέλω να διευκρινίσω κάτι όμως..... κάποιοι αναφέρεστε στην γκρίνια...... όχι δεν είναι γκρίνια...είναι παράπονο...είναι πόνος.....
...πάσχω από το σύνδρομο απόρριψης - ευαισθησίας.... ο\"δέκτης\" των ερεθισμάτων και των συναισθημάτων μου... είναι υπερευαίσθητος με αποτέλεσμα ... οποιοδήποτε απόρριψη ...που θα αισθανθώ θα αντιληφθώ ..(ίσως λανθασμένα)ακόμη κι αν οι άλλοι δεν εννοούν κάτι που θα έπρεπε να με πληγώσει (η καλύτερα.... κάτι που δεν θα πλήγωνε οποιονδήποτε φυσιολογικό ((κατά την άποψη τους))άτομο)... να με κομματιάζει...να με πληγώνει πολύ περισσότερο απ όσο θα έπρεπε.... να φτάνω συχνά σε σημείο...να μην θέλω να ζήσω άλλο με αυτόν τον συνεχή πόνο...που δεν ελέγχω... να κρατιέμαι από μια κλωστή... σαν άτομο είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξο και χαρούμενο... όταν όμως \"πέφτω\"..... οι ακραίες σκέψεις είναι μια καθημερινότητα για μένα..... 

..καταλαβαίνω πραγματικά πόσο δύσκολο είναι να είναι κανείς με κάποιον που είναι \"παράξενος\" η \"διαφορετικός\"...γι αυτό και δεν άδικο κανέναν.... :Smile: ..εκτιμώ κάθε τι μου δίνεται... γιατί κανένας δεν είναι αναγκασμενος να σου δώσει...και να δώσει γενικά σε κάποιον...οτιδήποτε.....γι αυτό και έχει τόσο μεγάλη αξία κάτι που γίνεται από ψυχής... όταν υπάρχει επιθυμία...

...Και ναι ʼλεξ μου ..καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά τι εννοείς για την \"εξάρτηση\"από κάποιον άλλον....
.... σαφώς νιώθω καλά και όταν είμαι μόνη...αδέσμευτη...πιο δυνατή... πιο ελκυστική ισως,,... αλλά και άδεια..... γιατί τι ζωή είναι αυτή στην οποία δεν μοιράζεσαι τα αισθήματα σου...... δεν κάνεις κάποιον να νιώσει ασφαλής... ήρεμος.... δυνατός.... να καμαρώνεις για εκείνον ,,να τον στηρίζεις... εννοείται δίνοντας του και την ελευθερία του...... για μένα αυτό είναι ζωή...να δίνεις.... πως όμως να ζήσεις όταν έχεις τόσα να δόσεις...και κανείς δεν τα θέλει.... επειδή είσαι διαφορετικός\".... όταν απο την στιγμή που δένεσαι...γίνεσαι φοβέρα ευάλωτος..... κάθε φορά....

όλα στην ζωή είναι θέμα ισορροπίας... και εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με αυτή..... ολα ειναι θύελλα ..ή ...σιωπή.... γι αυτό και ανακουφίστηκα πολύ όταν έμαθα για τα ΚΨΥ..... 
γιατί οι άτιμοι οι ψυχίατροι είναι και πανάκριβοι...
...¨)¨)¨) όλα θα πάνε καλά....

----------


## αντωνης25

εγω σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα γιατι και εγω εχω περασει πολλα.αν καποιος δεν ξερει δεν μπορει να καταλαβει...εδω δεν με καταλαβαινει ο κολλητος μου που ειμαστε μαζι απο τα 14!!!μην το παρεξηγεις δεν μπορει να καταλαβει...βοηθησε τον εαυτο σου με καμοια θεραπεια να ισιωσεις λιγο και μετα ολα καλα...μην τον παρεξηγεις αλλα δεν φταις και εσυ...ειναι κατι τι βιολογικο...κανενας δεν θελει να ειναι ετσι...

----------


## Adzik

:Smile:  ....

----------


## nikigirl18

Τελικα τι εκανες με το ΚΨΥ?
φιλακια!!

----------


## αντωνης25

ναι ρε συ φιλαρακο πες μας.

----------


## Kelly

Αγαπητή Αdzik,
σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα....όσο δεν φαντάζεσαι. Οσα λες, τα ίδια λέω και γω. Οπότε δεν είσαι η μόνη με αυτό το βάρος, μα ούτε και γω. Δέθηκα με κάποιον και αυτό ακόμα με πεθαίνει, με έχει κάνει πολύ ευαίσθητη, να χάνω τον έλεγχο. Διαβάζω αυτά που έγραψες και βλέπω εμένα..

Το θέμα είναι πως θα χειριστούμε εμείς τη κατάσταση και να μην μας καταβάλλουν και τόσο τα συναισθήματα, όμως μια κουβέντα είναι και αυτό..πως να ελέγξεις τον εαυτό σου σε κάτι τέτοιο? Πολύ δύσκολο, το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι.

----------


## Black Rose

http://www.angeli.gr/pages/main.html 

Δεν την γνωρίζω όμως άνθρωποι που εμπιστεύομαι την προτείνουν ανεπιφύλακτα. Ενημερωθείτε απο τη σελίδα της.

----------


## Adzik

Γεια σασ!!!!!!!
μου λειψατε πολυυυ... μου λειπετε πολυ οταν δεν εχω χρονο να μπω...

λοιπον... πηγα σημερα στο ΚΨΥ τησ περιοχησ μου..εκει με στειλανε... μιλησα με τον Ψυχιατρο ...συζητησαμε για αρκετη ωρα... πλανταξα στο κλαμα... πηγα ομωσ οργανωμενη και του ειπα πολλα πραγματα... αλλα αν και για διευθυντησ και ολοκληροσ ψυχιατροσ..δεν με επεισε βρε παιδια.... δεν ξερω.. δεν ηθελε να ασχοληθει.... δεν εδειχνε να ενδιαφερετε...

ειπε.. ε.. οταν θα εχεισ κατι να μου πεισ.. θα ερχεσαι... εγω τι να σε ρωτησω;;... - τι να σασ πω(απαντησα)....

πορισμα δεν εβγαλε... μαλλον υπερευαισθησια και καταθλιψη.

μου εδωσε Dumyrox 50γρ μιση-μιση πρωι -βραδυ τισ πρωτεσ 4 ημερεσ και μετα απο 1-1 πρωι- βραδυ....

του ειπα πωσ κατα την γνωμη μου χρειαζομαι ψυχοθεραπεια... μου ειπε πωσ με τα φαρμακα θα ισσοροπισω.. θα παψω να στεναχωριεμαι τοσο πολυ....
και ..οποτε εχω κατι να του πω..να ερχομαι....

εκλησα 11 μαιου ραντεβου.. τοτε μπορει...

τι να πω.. για πειτε βρε παιδια τι λετε;;
..φοβαμαι λιγακι να παρω το φαρμακο αν και το εψαξα και λεει δεν εχει πολλεσ παρενεργειεσ...

..αυτο που με ανυσηχει ειναι πωσ αν παρω το φαρμακο και εχω τιποτα παρενεργειεσ μεσα στον μηνα .. σε ποιον θα απευθυνθω;;;;; αυτοσ θα ειναι στο χωριο του και θα σουβλιζει αρνακια....

:P¨

...φιλιά...

----------


## Adzik

...πειτε βρε παιδια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikigirl18

Πιστευω πως ο σκοπος ειναι να μπορεσεις να το αντιμετοπισεις ολο αυτο,πραγμα που κατα τη γνωμη μου χρειαζεται συστηματικη δουλεια και οχι απλα αν εχεις κατι να του πεις να πηγαινεις.Τα φαρμακα ενταξει θα σε βοηθησουν μαλλον να ισορροπησεις,αλλα αρκει μονο το να παρεις καποιο φαρμακο?
Για το φαρμακο και τις παρενεργειες δεν μπορω να σου πω,μιας και δεν το γνωριζω το dumyrox και γενικα δεν εχω παρει καποιο αντικαταθλιπτικο ακομα για να ξερω..Ομως εφοσον αισθανεσαι οτι δεν εδειξε το απαραιτητο ενδιαφερον,θα σου ελεγα να πας και στο επομενο ραντεβου και αν παλι δεν εισαι ικανοποιημενη βρες καποιον αλλο.
Εγω οταν ειχα πρωτοπαει στο ΚΨΥ ειχα μιλησει για λιγο με καποια ψυχολογο με την οποια καναμε κατι σαν ιστορικο και στη συνεχεια με παρεπεμψε στη γιατρο που παω τωρα με την οποια κανονισαμε απο την αρχη το ποσες φορες θα πηγαινω κλπ χωρις να μου αναφερει κατι για φαρμακο απο την αρχη.Βεβαια η καθε περιπτωση ειναι διαφορετικη..Απλα αμα δεις οτι δε σε καλυπτει ο συγκεκριμενος ψυχιατρος ψαξτο κ αλλου.
Ο,τι χρειαστεις ή οτι απορια εχεις εδω ειμαστε.
Φιλακια πολλα!!

----------


## αντωνης25

παρε το φαρμακο να ηρεμησεις.οι περισοτεροι ψυχιατροι ειναι καπως ψυχροι.με τον καιρο ομως θα αποκτησεις μια οικιοτητα.αφου ησορροπησεις κανε και μια ψυχαναληση

----------


## Adzik

..που να την κανω?...με ποιον?....
..που να τον βρω...τον καλο ψυχιατρο.... ξερω πωσ ειναι χαζεσ ερωτησεισ..αλλα που?

----------


## Adzik

..απο χθεσ που εχω την συνταγη στα χερια μου..ειμαι ηρεμη... ξερω πως τουλαχιστον τωρα δεν τα εχω αναγκη... φωβαμαι πωσ αν τα αρχισω.. θα αργησω να τα σταματησω.... θα περιμενω καποιο μεγαλο \"πεσιμο\"....θελω να ειμαι για μια ακομη φωρα σιγουρη πωσ δεν υπαρχει αλλη λυση.... πωσ μονο η χειμια ..μπορει να με βοηθησει.....
..οσο για την ψυχοθεραπεια ειμαι πολυ θετικη... :Smile:

----------


## αντωνης25

αμα το βλεπεις ετσι δεν κανεις τιποτα...εξαλου ολοι εχουμε παρει τις χημειες μας...εμεις ειμαστε χαζοι?καλυτερα να παιρνεις κατι που σου κανει καλο \'\'βλεπε χαπια\'\'παρα να πινεις πχ ενα ποτο την μερα...να αποδεχτεις αυτο που εχεις και να αποδεχτεις την θεραπεια σου.

----------


## αντωνης25

παντως το πηρα το βιβλιο

----------


## Adzik

:Smile:  ... pes moy entiposis... oso proxorai ginete kai pio endiaferon.... esi Antoni moy omos den mas exeis pi gia pio biblio eleges.... se filo... xronia polla

----------


## αντωνης25

ειναι το \"καταθληψη\"της mayoo clinic ειναι ψυχιατρικη κλινηκη απο τις πιο παλιες της αμερικης και εχει εκδοσει αυτο το βιβλιο

----------


## Adzik

ευχαριστω Αντωνη μου...

...εγω..χωρισα...θα σασ πω..εγειναν πολλα πραγματα..και θελω να τα μοιραστω μαζι σασ οταν βρω χρονο....

..και απο εχθεσ το βραδυ ξεκινησα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα.... με αρκετο αγχοσ.. λιγουσ φοβουσ και πολλεσ ελπιδεσ....

για να δουμε... 

σασ φιλω ολουσ...μακια .

----------


## raphsssodos

Πράγματι το ακούγοντας το πρόζακ είναι πολύ καλογραμμένο....

----------


## olga_soul

ʼντα μου εάν δεν έχεις διαβάσει το βιβλίο ( Μήπως Παραείστε Ευαίσθητοι) ...κάντο!- Εκδόσεις Ελληνικά Γράμματα. Όχι τίποτε άλλο ...αλλά διορθώνει ποιοτικά τις όποιες ενοχές περί ευαίσθητων ανθρώπων. Σκαμπανευάσματα ιδιαίτερα με τις καταθλίψεις όλοι εμφανίζουν ακόμα και όσοι παίρνουν αγωγή, αλλά πέρα από την όποια αγωγή και πέρα από κάθε Ψυχίατρο , η μεγαλύτερη δουλειά γίνεται από τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό. Αυτό το έχω βιώσει έντονα ως πόρισμα στα 8 χρόνια που συνεχίζω να βρίσκομαι σε αγωγή με τα seroxat.. Επειδή όμως θεωρώ τη γνώση ένα από τα δεύτερα σημαντικά όπλα στον αγώνα για την ισορροπία της ψυχής σου προτείνω και το βιβλίο ( Σύνδρομο Χρόνιας Κόπωσης) των εκδόσεων Βήτα Ιατρικές Εκδόσεις ΜΕΠΕ.
Φιλιά

----------


## Adzik

ευχαριστω ολγακι μου.. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Joker

Όλγα το έχω διαβάσει και εγώ αυτό το βιβλίο. Όντως, σου προσφέρει μια άλλη θέαση των πραγμάτων :Smile: 
Αντί να θεωρεί την ευαισθησία ελλάτωμα την θεωρεί πλεονέκτημα και αναγκαία διαφορετικότητα :Cool:

----------


## Adzik

:Smile:  :Smile: ...σημερα ειμαι πολυ καλα...
δεν ξερω για αυριο..αλλα σημερα δεν φοβαμαι τιποτα...

και Ξερω πωσ ολα θα πανε καλα.... νιωθω πωσ το φαρμακο ενεργει ...και θα με βοηθισει γρηγορα..και καλα...
...ξερω πωσ δεν χριαζεται να φοβομαστε τιποτα... και ειναι σιγουρη πωσ καποια στιγμη..την σωστη στιγμη,..οταν η ζωη θα κρινειπ ωσ θα ειμαι ετοιμη.. θα συναντησω κι εγω τον πριγκιπα μου... το αλλο μου μισο..... το ξερω.. και ξερω πωσ ειναι καπου εκει εξω...
...και θα τον βρω.... ...ή θα με βρει εκεινοσ πρωτοσ....
...το ξερω... και να δειτε..που ολοι μασ θα βρουμε τισ πριγκιπισεσ και τουσ \"προσοπικουσ\" μασ πριγκιπεσ.. και θα φτιαξουμε το παραμυθι μας...

γιατι μασ αξιζει...
γιατι ημαστε ευαισθητοι ανθρωποι... και νιωθουμε την ζωη ..πιο εντονα...
..η ζωη ειναι για μασ...
...
ειναι τοσο ομορφα οταν βρεχει..

να μου προσεχετε ολοι.. γιατι δενομαι μαζι σασ... και νιαζομαι..

πολλα φιλακια .. και αγκαλιεσ.... θα δειτε... αυριο ξημερωνει μια αλλη μερα..

και παντα μπορουμε να αρχισουμε απο την αρχη...
παντα.. 

με αγαπη Αντουλα.

----------


## nikigirl18

Φιλακια πολλα Αντουλα μου!! :Smile:

----------


## olga_soul

ʼντα μου όλοι προσπαθούμε για το καλύτερο. Η εξέλιξη σημαίνει πάμε εμπρός και όχι πίσω. Εμπρός πάμε όλοι εμείς οι ευαίσθητοι που ερμηνεύουμε με διαφορετικό τρόπο τα δρώμενα και τα εξωτερικά ερεθίσματα και βοηθάμε την εξέλιξη με τρόπο που υπόλοιποι δεν κατανοούν γιατί ξεφεύγει από αυτά που μπορεί να καταλάβει ο κοινός τους νους μιας και εμείς παράγουμε έργα ψυχής πέρα από τα υλιστικά και πρακτικά πρότυπα που λειτουργούν οι υπόλοιποι. Εκεί κατ\'εμού οφείλεται και η μοναξιά μας. Τα φάρμακα για μένα είναι μόνο ένα απλό τρένο που μπορεί να μας οδηγήσει στον προορισμό ..τίποτε παραπάνω...μιας και για να μην εκτροχιαστεί όλη τη βασική δουλειά την κάνει ο οδηγός (εμείς) και όχι το τρένο (φάρμακα). ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ

----------


## Adzik

..συμφωνω Ολγακι μου...  :Smile:  ...ευτυχως μου αρεσει να ταξιδευω με τρενα :P ..φιλακια..

----------


## erwtokritos

Αdzik καλημέρα !

Τώρα μόνο διάβασα το θέμα σου αλλά και τις απαντήσεις των φίλων εδώ μέσα.

Επέτρεψέ μου να πω ότι αν δε νοιώθεις καλά με αυτόν που κουβέντιασες,αν δε νοιώθεις ότι σε κατάλαβε και σε άγγιξε και αν δεν ασχολήθηκε μαζί σου να μη πάρεις ούτε φάρμακα ούτε τίποτα.
Δεν έχω εμπειρία από τέτοια βέβαια γιατί εγώ ότι έκανα το έκανα μόνο με ψυχολόγο για αυτοβελτίωση και μόνο και για να γνωρίσω καλύτερα τον εαυτό μου , αλλά θα έλεγα να ξεκινήσεις από ένα ψυχολόγο που θα σε καταλάβει, θα ασχοληθεί μαζί σου και αυτός θα δει αν χρειάζεσαι ψυχίατρο.
Απ ότι ξέρω οι ψυχίατροι δίνουν μόνο φάρμακα ακόμα και για περιπτώσεις που τις καλύπτει ένας καλός ψυχολόγος.
Δώσε μου ένα mail να επικοινωνήσουμε να σου πω κάποια πράγματα που δε θέλω να σου πω στο forum και θα δεις και μια άλλη πλευρά των πραγμάτων πιο ανώδυνη και πιο αισιόδοξη.
Αν θέλεις φτιάξε μια διεύθυνση ευκαιριακή μόνο γι αυτό.

Προς το παρόν μη παίρνεις φάρμακα...

Εύχομαι το καλύτερο

Καλό τριήμερο

Γιάννης

----------


## nikigirl18

Υπαρχουν και ψυχιατροι που δε δινουν κατευθειαν φαρμακα αλλα ξεκινανε με ψυχοθεραπεια και αργοτερα αν χρειαστει δινουν και φαρμακα.Εμενα με ρωτησε καποια στιγμη αν θελω να μου δωσει αντικαταθλιπτικα αλλα αρνηθηκα,οποτε συνεχιζουμε απλα ψυχοθεραπεια.Καλο θα ειναι ομως να μην προτρεπουμε καποιον να μην παρει τα φαρμακα και γιατι ο ψυχιατρος ξερει κατι παραπανω και μπορει πραγματι να χρειαζονται αλλα και γιατι ειναι καπως επισφαλες να λεμε κατι τετοιο χωρις να γνωριζουμε ακριβως την περιπτωση και χωρις να εχουμε τις απαραιτητες γνωσεις.Αντα καλυτερα την επομενη φορα συζητησε με τον γιατρο ο,τι αμφιβολιες εχεις και ο,τι σε απασχολει σχετικα με τη θεραπεια και μετα βλεπεις τι θα κανεις.

----------


## Adzik

..ευχαριστω παιδια... αλλα εχω νεα...

..τισ πρώτες 2 μερεσ ηταν εντάξει ..ειχα νευρικότητα και τρέμουλο αλλα οκ το αντεχα,ισα ισα που μου έδινε και ενέργεια..... την τριτη μερα..με επιασε ενας παραξενος πονοκεφαλοσ και πιεση στο κεφαλι μαζι με μουδιασμα στο σαγονι και την γλωσσα... την τεταρτη μερα φοβερη υπνηλία...κοιμήθηκα μεχρι της 6 το απογευμα..αλλα οταν σηκωθηκα ημουν πολυ καλα... τισ επομενες 2 μερεσ..μεχρι τωρα δηλ. μου αύξησε την δόση σε ενα χαπάκι πρωι και ενα το βράδυ... και ενω η υπνηλία ηταν υποφερτη.. τωρα μου το γύρισε αλλιώς... ειμαι ζαλισμενη λεσ και εχω πιει 1-2 ποτα.. συνεχώς... ξερετε.. που οταν κοιτάμε κατι τo βλέπουμε με ελαφρύ slow motion δεν ειμαι στενοχωρημένη και δεν νιωθω ασχημα αλλα δυσκολεύομαι να δουλεψω μια και νυσταζω πολυ... και εχω αυτο το περιεργο σύμπτωμα της..ζαλαδασ να το πω??... προ χθες το βραδυ... οταν πρώτο ενιωσα αυτη την \"μέθη\"...οι κόρες των ματιων μου ηταν παρα πολυ διεσταλμένες.... ανησύχησα να πω την αληθεια... μπορώ να πω πως ηρέμισα με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά ..ισωσ ειναι ψυχολογικο..τι να πω.. ισωσ ενέργησαν πιο γρηγορα.. αλλα βρε παιδια ειναι φυσιολογικές αυτεσ οι παρενέργειες?... επίσης νιώθω να μου φευγει η ορεξη... και δεν κοιμαμαι καλα μια και οποιοδήποτε στιγμη το βραδυ εχω την αισθηση πως μπορω ετσι απλα να ανοίξω τα ματια μου.... ....ειναι κανονικα ολα αυτα???..καταλαβαινω πως ειναι η πρωτη εβδομαδα... και αλαζει η χημεία του εγκεφαλου και ολα μπορουν να συμβούν... αλλα...ειναι φυσιολογικά/..??.... σκέφτομαι να παρω τηλ τον γιατρο αυριο..να του τα πω ολα αυτα... φιλακια πολλα σε ολους....

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa2

Adzik,όλα τα παραπάνω που περιγράφεις,μπορεί να είναι είναι είτε παρενέργειες των πρώτων εβδομάδων που μπορεί να είναι φυσιολογικές και μέρα με τη μέρα να υποχωρήσουν,είτε πολλή άγχος από τη σκέψη οτι παίρνεις αντικαταθλιπτικά και το αν θα είναι αποτελεσματικά στο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζεις.Δεν θέλω να σε κάνω να νοιώσεις χειρότερα αλλά η μια εβδομάδα είναι πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα για να ενεργήσουν και να φέρουν αποτέλεσμα τα αντικαταθλιπτικά.Μην σκέφτεσαι οτι παίρνεις χάπια και μην ανυπομονείς για το αποτέλεσμα.Θα το νοιώσεις σιγά-σιγά!Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να το συζητήσεις με τον γιατρό σου!

Φιλικά,
Χρύσα

----------


## αντωνης25

adzik οταν παιρνεις αντικαταθλιπτικα τον πρωτο καιρο εχεις ΠΑΝΤΑ παρενεργειες...μην ανυσηχεις καθολου.πες τα ρε νικη...οι ψυχιατροι δεν δινουν αμεσως φαρμακα.δεινουν μονο οταν υπαρχει προβλημα.αλεχ συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι τα φαρμακα αυτα μαλλον ειναι παρεξηγημενα

----------


## Adzik

Παιδια..δεν ειμαι καλα... δεν ξερω.... δεν μπορεσα να παρακολουθησω το μαθημα.. δεν μπορουσα να εστιασω πουθενα σταθερο βλεμα... στην δουλεια με το ζορι κρατηθηκα ορθια ..μαρτηριο.. ενιωθα πως λυποθυμαω ..ηθελα μονο να πεσω κατω να κουλουριαστω και να κοιμηθω...... χθες το βραδυ και σημερα το πρωι δεν πηρα τα χαπια.. και ξυπνησα παααρα πολυ κουρασμενη ...και λυπημενη... ετρεξα αμεσως στον γιατρο ..να μου αλαξει τα χαπια..αλλα θα ειναι εκει 1.30... οποτε και θα παω.... ..δεν ξερω.. τρεμω... σκατουλες... τρελενομαι? η απλα ειναι ακαταληλο το φαρμακο?....αχχχ.... υποτιθεται πως δεν ειναι δυνατο αντικαταθλιπτικο και οι παρενεργειες επρεπε να περνανε σιγα σιγα... μα εγω χειροτερευα... σορυ που σασ πριζω κι εσασ... αλλα φοβαμαι...

----------


## nikigirl18

Οπως τα λες,οτι χειροτερευεις αντι να αρχισουν να υποχωρουν οι παρενεργειες,μπορει να μην σου ταιριαζει το φαρμακο και να πρεπει να στο αλλαξει ο γιατρος ή μπορει να χρειαζεται παραπανω χρονο για να υποχωρησουν.Ομως εφοσον βλεπεις οτι εισαι χειροτερα,πηγαινε και πες του τι αισθανεσαι για να δειτε τι τελικα πρεπει να κανεις.Για τις παρενεργειες δεν μπορω να σου πω κατι αλλο,γιατι δεν ειχα αναλογη εμπειρια και δεν γνωριζω κατι παραπανω.Ομως αυτο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι οτι δεν πρεπει να ανησυχεις οτι μας κουραζεις κλπ.Εδω μπορεις να λες οτιδηποτε σε απασχολει και οπου μπορουμε ειμαστε προθυμοι να βοηθησουμε..
Ολα θα πανε καλα..
Φιλακια πολλα!! :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

..καλοι μου γεια σασ... πηγα και μου ειπε πως επειδη ειμαι μικροκαμμωμενη μαλλον μου επεσε βαρια η δοση και μου την ξαναελλατωσε....σε καποιο καιρο ισωσ ξαναδοκιμασουμε να την αυξησουμε... θα δουμε..... ..παρ ολο που εχω 2 μερεσ να παρω ακομη λιγο ζαλισμενη ειμαι... παραξενο ε?... ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλα... σασ φιλω...

----------


## Adzik

Καλε μου Αλεξ  :Smile:  :Smile:  ... σε ευχαριστω παααρα πολυ..¨)
.. ενιωσα καλητερα που δεν ειμαι η μονη που ανησυχισα τοσο... ...ολα θα πανε καλα τωρα.. απο αυριο θα αρχισω παλι μισο μισο... σε φιλω γλυκα για καληνυχτα κι εσενα και ολουσ εκει εξω... μμμακια ...

----------


## αντωνης25

τι παιρνεις?και ποσα mg?ρε συ ολα ειναι μεσα στο μυαλο σου...μηπως φοβασαι?ξερεις κατι?οταν δεν ειμαστε καλα και λεμε απο μεσα μας δεν ειμαι καλα...παμε χειροτερα.τα αντικαταθλιπτικα και επειμενω σε αυτο που λεω εχουν παρενεργειες πολλες οταν τα κοβεις τελειως!!!εγω οταν τα εκοψα επαιρνα χαπια για τον πονοκαιφαλο 2 βδομαδες!!!τα imigren 16 ευρω τα 4 χαπακια!!!!!!!

----------


## Adzik

Αντωνη παιρνω Dumyrox 50mg αντικαταθλιπτικο μισο πρωι μισο βραδυ...
.. ευχαριστω ολουσ..που ειστε διπλα μου.. μακια σασ...

----------


## nikigirl18

Αντα μου πως εισαι αυτες τις μερες?

----------


## αντωνης25

το ρωτησα αυτο και δεν ειναι σοβαρη δοση...ισα ισα ειναι δοση συντηρισης

----------


## Adzik

Παιδακια μου γεια σασ... αφηστε... τρεχω σαν τρελη και δεν προλαβαινω..... δεν προλαβαινω καν να ξεκουραστω.. ειμαι συναιχωσ στην βιασινη.. φοβαμαι για καμια υπερκοπωση.. ..εχω αδυνατισει... δεν προλαβαινω να φαω.. αλλα αντεχω ακομη... δουλεια..σχολη.. τρεξιματα για χαρτια.. εφο ριεσ..ουφ... και δεν βρισκω χρονο για σασ... αμαν... και μου λειπετε...τοοοοοοοοοοσο πολυ................ ...μη με ξεχνατε!!!!!!!
ουφ αντε να τελειωνουν και οι εξετασεισ στην σχολη να μεινει μονο η δουλεια... να χαλαρωσουμε λιγο.. να κανουμε τα μπανια μασ... τισ ηλιθεραπειεσ μασ.. τισ power yoges μασ... ....
..
να μπορεσω να συμετασχω κι εγω στισ συζητισεισ σασ.... κλαψ... :Frown: 

...Αντωνη μου ολα καλα? Νικακι? Δαναη?...Οριον?Αλεξ μου?....παιδακια μου καλα... τι μου κανετε?????

..και κατι ακομα... Αντωνη μου.. τι συμαινει δοση συντηρισησ?... με τα χαπακια ειμαι πολυ καλα πια δεν εχω καθολου πια παρενεργειεσ.. μονο δεν κοιμαμαι καλα αλλα οκ... και.. η λιμπιντο δεν ειναι στα καλητερα τησ... κατα τα αλλα νιωθω καλα....

να πατε Συνταγμα μεχρι τησ 28 μαιου εχει εκθεση λουλουδιων και εχει λουλουδακια απο 1 ευρω.... θα μεγαλωνουν και θα ομορφαινουν σαν τισ ψυχουλεσ σασ.. εγω πηρα 4 γλαστρεσ... λατρευω τα λουλουδια...
..φιλακια σασ πολααα!!!!!

με πολυ αγαπη Αντουλα.

----------


## αντωνης25

δοση συντηρισης ειναι η ελλαχιστη δοσολογια που σε κραταει σε καποια φορμα.χα χα χα με την λιμπιντο προβλημα?και εγω στις αρχες ξεφτιλιστηκα σε μια γκομενα αστα....επειρεαζει....

----------


## Adzik

:Smile:  ...χαχαχα... καλη μασ συνεχεια καλοι μου.... αστα Αντωνη μου... η λιμπιντο μου κανει του κεφαλιου της... λολ... φιλακια πολλα!!!!!!
δεν μου ειπατε ομωσ..εσεισ?ειστε καλα?

----------


## αντωνης25

mia χαρουλα ειμαι...δουλεια σπιτι δουλεια

----------


## Adzik

..εγω την σχολη εχω παραμελησει για να πω την αληθεια μου... λογο κουρασης απο την δουλεια... ε εχω κουραστει και λιγο... το προσπαθω οσο μπορω αλλα εχω κανει ενα σωρο απουσιεσ... ξερετε.. ενω νιωθω πως εχω βρει μια σχετικη ισσοροπια γενικα.. και ενα ..χμ.. προγραμμα να το πω.... ??.... υπαρχουν πολλες στιγμεσ που νιωθω πως απεχει μια κλοστουλα ολο αυτο απο το να μην μπορεσω να το εχω... να μην μπορω να ελεγξω τιποτα... απο το να γινω μη αποδοτικη... μη παραγωγικη.... και μου φαινεται τοσο παραξενο αυτο.... εχω την αντιληψη πωσ ανα στιγμες κρατιεμαι με νυχια και με δοντια... χαζο ε?....  :Smile:  :Smile: 

χαιρομαι πολυ Αντωνη μου που εισαι μια χαρουλα..παρα πολυ!!!!!

..ωρες ωρεσ..θελω απλα να τα παρατησω ολα και να φυγω.. να παρω σε εναν σακο 10 ρουχα και να φυγω... και οπου νιωθω πως μου αρεσει..να σταματαω.. να δουλευω για λιγο.. και να συνεχιζω να φευγω... ξερω.. πως καποια στιγμη θα το κανω... ειμαι σιγουρη.... οπως ξερω πως ισωσ τοτε μου κοστισει μια καριερα.. και ισωσ μετανιωσω λιγο....καποτε... ..δεν ξερω... ειναι δυσκολο οταν πρεπει να βαζεισ λογικη..στρατηγηκη.. και ζωη.. ευτυχια... ολοκληρωση.. αρμονια.. να ανταγωνιζονται το ενα το αλλο μεταξυ τουσ.... ..ειναι δυσκολο... μου ειναι δυσκολο....

----------


## Adzik

:Smile:

----------


## αντωνης25

μην τολμισεις και το κανεις αυτο...θα δεις που οταν κοψεις τα φαρμακα θα σκεφτεσαι διαφορετικα

----------


## raphsssodos

Αν όντως η μοναδική μας υποχρέωση είναι να σώσουμε τα όνειρά μας τότε ξέρεις τι πρέπει να κάνεις....
Και δν είναι χαζό το γεγονός πως κρατιέσαι με νύχια και με δόντια...άλλωστε αν δεν υπήρχαν διακυμάνσεις στη διάθεσή σου δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος νομίζω να ανοίξεις ένα τόπικ στην κατηγορία που το άνοιξες....
keep dreaming...

----------


## nikigirl18

Αντα μου αυτη τη στιγμη κανεις μια μεγαλη προσπαθεια για να μπορεις να ανταπεξερχεσαι στη δουλεια σου,στη σχολη σου κλπ.Ειναι πραγματι πολυ δυσκολο και αρκετες φορες εχουμε την ταση να θελουμε να τα παρατησουμε ολα..ευθυνες,υποχρεωσεις και γενικα οτι μας πιεζει.Ομως η φυγη δεν ειναι λυση,συνεχισε την προσπαθεια σου και θα δεις οτι θα τα πας οκομα καλυτερα.
Φιλακια πολλα :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

.......Αντωνη μου.. Ξερω πως καποια στιγμη θα το κανω... φυσικα ενοειτε πως θα τελειωσω την σχολη και μετα.... το υπολογιζω δηλ.για του χρονου... πραγματικα το σκεφτομαι εντονα... να παω σε μερη στην ελλαδα που εχουν σχεση με τον κλαδο μου( ιαματικος τουρισμος) (ειναι αρκετά).. και να δουλεψω απο μερη με σουπερουαου εγκαταστασεισ..μεχρι και σε κρατικα με μειδαμινες ..η και ανυπαρκτες ... εγω... το νερο..το ρυακι... το δασος και τα βραχακια.. :Smile:  :Smile: ...

...θα κερδισω ενα σωρο εμπιρειες... ..σκορπια προιπηρεσια..αλλα θα μου κοστισει μια σταθερη χρονια προιπηρεσια καπου καλα... ..δεν ξερω ακομα.. θα δουμε καλοι μου...

αυτο που ξερω ειναι πωσ α) ειμαι 22 και υποτιθεται εχω 1-2 χρονια την \"ανεση\" να μην εχω σταθερη δουλεια... να ψαχτω...

και 2).. πιστευω πως οι ανθρωποι πρεπει να κανουν τετοια ταξιδια οταν ειναι νεοι... αργοτερα πολυ απλα.. δεν τα κανουν... μπαινουν αλλα στην μεση... οι βασεισ για μια οικογενιακη ζωη... καριερα.... ...η αληθεια ειναι πως παντα ηξερα και ηθελα μα μεινω καπου εκτοσ Αθηνων.. εκτοσ μεγαλης πολης.... ..οπως και το οτι η οικογενεια που θελω να δημιουργισω θα ειναι για μενα παντα το σιμαντικοτερο για μενα..... δεν ξερω.. δεν ξερω... θα δουμε....
θελω να τα συζητησω ολα αυτα με 2-3 ατομα που θεωρω αξιολογη την εμπιρεια ζωησ ..και την αποψη τουσ... να το δω και απο αλλεσ οπτικες γωνιεσ... :Smile:  :Smile: 

..σαφως Νικη μου και η φυγη δεν ειναι η λυση...εξαλου για ποσο μπορει κανεισ να συνεχιζει...φευγει?....


...σασ φιλω γλυκα φιλοι μου...

----------


## αντωνης25

ο καθενας κανει τις επιλογες του αναλογα με το τι θελει...αμα το θες πολυ και ειναι κατασταλαγμενη η επιλογη σου τοτε...και εγω μαζι σου...

----------


## Adzik

:Smile:  ..καλε μου...

σε φιλω γλυκα!!
..μακια σε οοολα τα παιδακια...

----------


## αντωνης25

μα ετσι ειναι...ο καθενας κανει τις επιλογες του...αρκει οταν θα την παρεις να εχει περασει ενα διαστημα ψυχικης ηρεμιας αλλιως θα το μετανιωσεις...φιλλακιααα

----------


## Adzik

..εμ βεβαια... εν βρασμο ψυχης σιγουρα οι κινησεις που γινονται συνηθιζουν να ειναι λανθασμενες... ...γι αυτο πρεπει καποιες φωρες να σκεφτομαστε 2..φωρες...  :Wink:  :Smile: 
..μακια του..

----------


## nikigirl18

Ακριβως Αντουλα μου,γι\'αυτο και οτι αποφαση και να παρεις να τη σκεφτεις καλα πρωτα για να μην απογοητευτεις μετα..Και αυτο ισχυει για ολους μας :Wink:

----------


## Adzik

.. καλοι μου...
..κλεινω 1 μηνα με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα αυτες τις μερες... πρεπει να πω πως νιωθω καλητερα.. αναμφισβητητα οι σκεψεις αυτοκτονιας δεν υπαρχουν.. και ειδη αυτο ειναι μια βελτιωση... επισεις...για 3 εβδομαδες δεν εκλαψα καθολου.... ...ουτε ενιωσα την αναγκη αυτη.. και αυτο ηταν απιστευτη ανακουφιση για μενα... ισως πρωτη φωρα στην ζωη μου δεν νιωθω πως ειναι θανατος μου ειναι η ιδια η ζωη μου.. πως αυτη ειναι ειναι που με σκοτωνει.. ποσο παραξενη αισθηση... μεσα σε πολυ λιγο καιρο αρχισα να αποστασιοποιουμαι απ ολα και ολους.... ..το παλευω βεβαια και απο μονη μου αλλα αναμφισβητητα το χαπακι με κανει και νιωθω πολυ πιο σιγουρη και δυνατη... παρατηρισα πως καποιες αναστολεσ μου..λυγισαν..μαλακωσαν ελαφρως... και πως οταν κατι με στεναχωρει και προσπαθω να εστιασω την προσοχη μου καπου αλλου..για να μην με ποναει τοσο κατι.. \"πιανει\"..πολυ περισσοτερο απο παλιοτερα... 

...γενικα ολος αυτος ο αβασταχτος πονος..αυτο το σκισιμο ψυχης που ενιωθα συναιχως.. εχει μαλακωσει πολυ... ειναι σαν καποιος να με επεισε πως..οκ... θα το παλεψουμε... οτι κι αν ειναι .... 
..ολα ειναι ανθρωπινα..και παν απ ολα τα λαθη.... η ευαισθησια... η διαφορετικοτητα.... 

..εχω παψει να αναστεναζω συναιχως....

ομως τισ τελευταιεσ 2 μερουλες κατι.. ξαναγυρναει.. δεν ξερω... εκλαψα.... δεν εγεινε κατι συγκεκριμενο..απλα ... 

καποες μνημες γυρισανε για λιγο... εκλαψα εχθες..εκλαψα και αποψε... 

..θελω να ζησω... προσπαθω...


...
... θελω αγκαλια... 

...αρχησα παλι να νιωθω μονη....

..ισως αυριο να ειναι καλητερα....

...παω σπιτακι μου τωρα να παρω αγκαλια τον αρκουδο μου...ισως χαζεψω και λιγο τηλεοραση... ισως κοιμηθω...
...ειμαι λυπημενη αποψε.... ...σασ εχω αναγκη... με δακρυα στα ματια...

..αγκαλιτσα ..σε ολους εμας τους δυνατους και θαραλαιους που τα βγαζουμε περα μονοι μας...
..αγκαλιτσα σε ολουσ οσοι αποψε την εχουν αναγκη σαν κι εμενα...
..μακια...

ονειρα μας γλυκα... καλοι μου...

----------


## nikigirl18

Αντουλα μου ειμαστε διπλα σου οτι χρειαστεις,να το ξερεις!Δεν εισαι μονη σου!
Φιλακια πολλα και θα δεις οτι ολα θα πανε καλα!!

----------


## αντωνης25

αντουλα μου οι διακιμανσεις ειναι λογικο να υπαρχουν.μην ανυσυχεις τα αντικαταθλιπτικα σε κρατανε...εδω ολοι οι ανθρωποι εχουν τις μαυρες τους...εσυ δεν εισαι ανθρωπος?τι εισαι?λεγε...λεγε...λεγε χε χε

----------


## Adzik

:Smile:  :Smile:  ...εγω δεν ειμαι άνθρωπος ειμαι χιονάνθρωπος... :P

...καλοι μου... σασ ευχαριστω...

(κατι ασχετο :P )
...σημερα στη σχολη ειχαμε μαθημα με γιατρο παθολογο.. ειπε κατι πολυ απλο που ομως με εβαλε σε σκεψεις... με μπέρδεψε... συζητούσαμε κλασικά για ασθένειες ρώτησα \"δηλαδη ολοι πεθαίνουν απο κατι?...οχι απλα απο γήρας?\"
...απάντησε \" ναι... απλα το πιο ευάλωτο σημειο του ατομου νοσεί. .προκαλείτε κάποια φλεγμονη.. και αν και το ανοσοποιητικό ειναι πεσμενο.. μπορει να πεθανει ακομη και απο μια απλη λοίμωξη\"..και συμπληρωσε λεγοντας \" δεν υπαρχει ομοιομορφία στη φυση.. ισχύει ο νομος τησ ανομοιομορφίας δεν υπαρχει τιποτα και κανενασ ολόιδιος με εναν αλλο... ολοι ειναι προγραμματισμένοι να ζησουν και να πεθάνουν διαφορετικα.. απο διαφορετικη παθηση και σε διαφορετικη ηλικία...\" ....
..δεν ξερω ακριβως τι με προβλημάτισε ισωσ η φοβερη ανεση με την οποια μιλαγε για τον θανατο των ανθρώπων λεσ και δεν έγινε τιποτα.. οκ.. τοσοοι πολλοί ημαστε.... 
..τι σκληρο...

..ημαστε ολοι διαφορετικά προγραμματισμενοι...
...
πιστευω πως καθε τι σου συμβαινει.. υπαρχει λογοσ γι αυτο... υπαρχει λογοσ για τον οποιο συμβαίνει....

..πιστευω στα θαυματα.. στις εξαίρεσεις... η εξαίρεση επιβεβαιώνει τον κανονα άλλωστε.... πιστεύω στην δυναμη τησ αγαπης.. στην θεραπευτικη δυναμη την αγαπησ και τησ πιστησ για θεραπεια... 

..και μου ερχεται ενασ γιατροσ...ο προστάτης τησ ζωης και τησ υγειασ και μου λεει απλα \" ημαστε διαφορετικα προγραμματισμένοι...\" ...προβληματίζομαι... δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να νευριασω.. να θυμωσω... να αντιδρασω.. να επαναστατήσω ..η να το δεχτω σαν μια πραγματικοτητα...

ξερω..ισως ολο αυτο που σασ λεω ειναι χαζο... απλα το σκεφτομουν σημερα...

 :Smile:  :Smile: 
...ευχαριστω που δεν με αφηνεται μονη.....
..ευχαριστω....



..μακια στα αγαπημενα μου παιδακια...

----------


## Adzik

..καλοι μου.. για μερικεσ μερεσ 1 εβδομαδα δηλ... δεν θα μπαινω  :Frown:  .. εχω παααρα πολυ δουλεια... παααρα πολυ διαβασμα.. αφηστε... ..γυριζω 12 απο την δουλεια και μετα διαβαζω.... 6.30 ξυπναω για να παω στην σχολη... κομματια... το παλευω οσο μπορω... χθες το βραδυ ανεβασα και πυρετο...ετρεμα λεσ και με ειχανε βγαλει χειμωνιατικα στην παγωνια :P .. μου ανοιξε και η μυτη... ..τουλαχιστον δεν γραφω ασχημα.. μια εβδομαδα ειναι αυτη,, θα περασει...

θα μου λειψετε!!!!!!
...να μου προσεχετε μωλε μωλε εκει εξω... ...μακια σασ.... πολλα πολλα....
..με πολυ αγαπη..Αντουλα...

----------


## Adzik

.. να σασ πω και τωρα κατι να γελασετε?... μαλλον θα παθω ανεμοβλογια..... ακου πραγματα.. 22χρονων... ανεμοβλογια.... :P (παιδικη ασθενεια σου λεει μετα...) :P
...μου λειπετε... φιλια...

----------


## αντωνης25

ολα μαζι...χε χε χε

----------


## Adzik

:P
....παει...
..με ξεχασατε.. δεν μου μιλατε πια.... 
...μπου.... κλαψ....

----------


## αντωνης25

θελεις να σου φερω την πιπιλα σου για να μην κλαις?αν στην φερω και συνεχισεις να κλαις θα σε σπασω στο ξυλο κακομαθημενη...παιδια δεν την παλευω.το καλοκαιρακι...στην ακρογιαλια...δως μου ενα φιλακι...και ελα πιο κοντα....

----------


## Adzik

¨....οχι ξυλο....Αντωνη μου....

....κουραστικα....
...δεν ειμαι πολυ καλα....
...ισοσ χριαζομαι μεγαλιτερη δοση...
...αρχισα να κλαιω παλι.....
...να μην θελω να σηκωθω....
...θελω να κοιμαμαι..... 
...
μονο να κοιμαμαι....
..κουραστικα,,,,

----------


## keep_walking

Κουραγιο Adzik,να ξερεις οτι δεν εισαι μονη σου,εμεις ειμαστε εδω,συζητησε το και με τον γιατρο σου μηπως αλλαξει κατι στην αγωγη.

----------


## Adzik

τσουπ..
να μαι κι εγω παλι...... ξεμπερδεψα με εξετασεις και μαρτηρια.......
κeep,,,, εισαι κοπελα?
....σε ευχαριστω πολυ.....
....να ξερετε πως σασ φιλω οοολους..... ολα τα παιδακια .....(και τα ατακτα...)..... μου λειψατε βρε.... ...καλο μασ καλοκαιρι ....

..χαιρετω ολοψυχα τα καινουρια μελη.....
...να ξερετε ολοι πως ολοι μαζι .. τα καταφερνουμε καλητερα..... ενωμενοι..... καληνυχτα.....γι αποψε....

----------


## Adzik

....

.........
..χωρισα χθεσ..
...
....μου ειπε πως αν δεν ειναι σιγουρος 100% πως δεν θα ξαναπαθω καταθλιψη στο μελλον... μετα την θεραπεια... δεν προκειτε να μασ σκεφτει για πιο σοβαρα....

..... ενιωσα πως ηταν εντελως παραλογο αυτο που ειπε.... του ειπα πως ποτε δεν μπορεις να ξερεις τι θα συμβει αυριο... σε οποιονδηποτε..... 

τον αφησα....

μιλησαμε αργοτερα ηρεμοι.... 
...καταληξαμε πως αγαπιομαστε πολυ......
....
αλλα πως εχει κουραστει ...να προστατευω τον εαυτο μου ...οποτε ερχομαστε σε καποια εντονη συγκρουση... να κανω αμυνα ... κι ασ κραταει λιγο.. κι ασ ημαστε μετα απο 1-2 μερες ...μες τα μελια...
....
......καταλαβαινω.. του δινω τα δικια του....

...ειπε πως εκεινος μπορει και ανεχεται την ασταθεια μου... αλλα δεν ειναι αναγκασμενα τα μικρα παιδακια να την ανεχονται... και πως με βαση την καταθλιπτικη μου ταση.... 
...εχω πιθανοτητες να μην γινω καταλληλη για μητερα στο μελλον.... και πως με επεκλεισε ωσ μελουσσα....

...αλλα πως με αγαπησε πολυ....και πως ηθελε να βοηθησει.... οπως και οντως εκανε.... 
.....
...πως μπορει ομωσ μια γυναικα....
...εγω....
...να γυρισει σε εναν αντρα με τον οποιο αγαπιουνται πολυ .... και ξερουν.... πως το δεσιμο τουσ ειναι ενονο.. και σημαντικο... πολυπλευρο....


..οταν βασικα εκεινος την εχει βγαλει ακαταληλη για μητερα των παιδιων του... λογο ...ενος ηλιθιου επιπεδου σεροτονινης στον εγκεφαλό τησ... που εκεινη δεν ελεγχει.....

πειτε μου....

...αρα τι?....
..θα ειμαι ακαταληλη για οποιονδηποτε.....
..εχω ελατωμματικο DNA..... .... ποναω.... και φοβαμαι.....

----------


## nikigirl18

Πιστευω πως η ολη αυτη σκεψη του ειναι καπως παραλογη.Η καταθλιψη ειναι κατι που μπορει να συμβει στον καθενα σε οποιαδηποτε στιγμη της ζωης του ετσι δεν μπορει λοιπον για το λογο αυτο να πει αν θα εισαι καταλληλη μητερα στο μελον ή οχι.Νομιζω δηλαδη οτι ειναι αδικο το να χωρισετε γι\'αυτο το λογο.Θα μπορουσες ισως να ξαναεκανες μια συζητηση μαζι του για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα,αλλιως προσπαθησε να κοιταξεις εσενα και να το αφησεις πισω.Ειναι δυσκολο αλλα θα τα καταφερεις.Με τη θεραπεια πως τα πας?Φιλακια πολλα Αντα μου και κουραγιο.

----------


## olga_soul

Καλώς ήρθες πάλι Αντούλα μου!! Μας έλειψες βρε σκασμένο... :Smile:  :Smile: 
Δεν πιστεύω να έπεσες πάλι ψυχολογικά? ʼλλωστε δεν είναι ο μόνος άντρας σε αυτόν τον πλανήτη.....Ίσως τελικά δεν είχε το κουράγιο για να σηκώσει το όλο φορτίο και να κάνει όση υπομονή σου χρειάζεται....Δεκτό και κατανοητό βέβαια!
Το μόνο που όπως καταλαβαίνεις με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι είναι το άν αυτός ήταν στη φάση σου.....τί θα ένιωθε και τί θα περίμενε περετέρω από τη σχέση του? Θα ήθελε να τον βλέπεις ξεγραμμένο και ακατάλληλο για την όποια προοπτική οικογένειας? 
Οπότε λογικό είναι έως ένα σημείο να συμφωνώ με τη θέση της Νίκης...
Τέλος πάντων!! Φρόντισε τον εαυτό σου, ισορρόπησε και όλα τα άλλα θα έρθουν σιγά-σιγά :Wink: 
Φιλιά μωρό μου .........και όχι δεν σε ξεχάσαμε ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΚΑΣΕΙΣ!!!!:P:P

----------


## Adzik

lolll.. αχ Ολγακι και Νικακι.. σας ευχαριστω πολυ....
.... βασικα νιωθω πολυυυυ καλητερα.... απο τοτε που αρχησα τα φαρμακακια... νομιζω ομως πως ηρθε και η ωρα για μια ψυχοθεραπεια... για να παψω να μπερδευομαι... καποιες φωρες.. δεν ξερω αν κατι ειναι φυσιολογικο η οχι... και μαλλον καποιος πρεπει να μου πει 2 λογακια.... 
...τον Σεπτεμβρη θα ανοιξει και η συμβουλευτικη μοναδα για τους νεους στο Παιδων της Αγιας σωφιας... αντε να δουμε τι ειναι αυτο... μπας και μου κανουν καμια ψυχαναλυση..πιο οικονομικη.. γιατι δεν μας παιρνει για πολλα....  :Stick Out Tongue:  
.....κι εμενα μου λειψατε.. πολυ πολυ..... πολυ....

... μη χαθουμε τωρα...εεε ΜΑΚΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ...!!!!

----------


## Adzik

...ααααα και για να πω και κατι πολυ αν(ωριμο)  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
... Αν αυτοι δεν μας θελουν 1
..εμεις δεν τους θελουμε 10000........ ουφ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## olga_soul

Ρε συ ʼντα .......δηλαδή αν χτύπα ξύλο πάθαινε κάτι χοντρό μελλοντικά που ο ίδιος δεν το είχε στο πρόγραμμα...... όπως έχει συμβεί σε αρκετούς (πχ σοβαρό ατύχημα που έχει αφήσει κουσούρια, έμφραγμα κτλ.) έπρεπε να τον είχες ξεγράψει εξ\'αρχής για κάτι που μπορεί και να συνέβενε μελλοντικά? Με ποιά λογική πιστεύει ότι και ο ίδιος είναι αύθαρτος? Χέσε με λοιπόν με το DNA σου......και μην λές βλακείες...... Ο άνθρωπός μας για αυτό λέγεται άνθρωπός μας! Σε δέχεται και τον δέχεσαι για όλα όσα υπάρχουν και για όλα όσα θα συμβούν στο μέλλον καλά ή κακά......
Αλλιώς ας μέναμε μόνοι ο καθένας μας για πάντα μιας και όλοι πέρα από τα ψυχολογικά όλο και κάτι κουβαλάμε ώς αρνητικό στο προσωπικό μας μπαούλο..... :Wink: 
Για μένα προσωπικά δεν υπάρχουν ελαττωματικοί άνθρωποι ή ψυχές, αλλά αρρωστημένες αντιλήψεις!!!
ΦΙΛΙΑ ΜΩΡΟ! :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

...συμφωνω απολυτα Ολγακι μου μαζι σου.... κι εγω πιστευω πως...οταν καποιος πραγματικα αγαπαει καποιον... τα αντεχει ολα... κι αυτο επειδη το να ειναι χωρις αυτον τον \"καποιον\"... του φαινεται πολυ πιο επωδυνο απο το να ειναι μαζι του και να παλευουν μαζι ...για κατι....

.....ισως τελικα εκεινος εχει χειροτερη σχεση απο εμενα με την πραγματικοτητα...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

.... 
..τι υπεροχα ηταν σημερα το πρωι που εβρεξε....
...μου ελειψε το φθηνοπωρο.... 
....αυτο που θα με ποναει ισωσ περισσοτερο απ ολα ειναι πως δεν θα εχω κανεναν να αγκαλιαζω.... χαζο ε?....

φιλακια μικρουλα...

----------


## olga_soul

Αν αγαπάς ʼντα μου αγαπάς!  :Wink:  Πως να το κάνουμε......παίρνεις τον άλλον πακέτο! :Smile: 

Όσο για τη βροχή στην Αθήνα έριξε για λίγο και μετά πνιγήκαμε από την υγρασία......Δεν μπορούσα να ανασάνω..... :Frown: 
Ναι και εμένα μου αρέσει το Φθινόπωρο...η καλύτερη εποχή μου...το καλοκαίρι δεν το μπορώ οργανικά..... :Frown: 

Τώρα περί αγκαλιάς......μέχρι να βρεις την απόλυτη αγάπη που σου ταιριάζει θα σου στείλω έναν χνουδωτό ναζιάρη γατούλη να σου κάνει παρέα και να κοιμάται τρυφερά μαζί σου! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

..αχ Ολγακι μακαρι να μπορουσα να εχω ζωακι.. θα το ηθελα παααααααρα πολυ... αλλα με πειραζουν οι τριχες....

..αστα... οσο για τον πρωην... οταν του ειπα πως ειναι απαραδεκτο αυτο που μου λεει πως θελει δηλ.να ειναι σιγουροσ...¨ και πως εξαλου εγω δεν θα ειμαι ποτε σιγουρη αν θα παθει εκεινοσ κατι καποτε.... απαντησε : ναι εγω μπορει να παθω κατι...αλλα φαντασου.... εσυ το εχεισ ειδη.....

...τι να πει κανεις ... σοκαριστηκα..... τελοσ παντων.... παμε για αλλα.....
....
...κανω οτι μπορω..... ειμαι ειλικρηνης..... προσπαθω παντα..... ε ολο και καποιος θα με θελησει που θα παει.....  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  μακια πολλα...σε ολουσ οσουσ ειναι αλλα και δεν ειναι εδω....

..μακια στα παιδακια μου!!

----------


## olga_soul

Αν είχες αγκαλιά τον γατούλη μου να σε κοιτά με τα πράσινα ευαίσθητα ματάκια του τις ώρες που η ψυχολογία σου είναι σκατά.......να σου πω εγώ για πότε ξεχνάς τις τρίχες!!! :Smile: 

Να φανταστείς ότι έχω αλλεργίες....αυτό τα λέει όλα.......... :Cool: 

Τώρα για τον τύπο άμα έχει φάει κόλλημα στις ιδέες του εσύ σίγουρα δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι επί του θέματος...... tespa......

Πάμε για άλλα μωρό μου.......... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Adzik

...τι κανετε καλοι μου?.... μου λειπετε ... φιλακια πολλα...

----------


## olga_soul

ʼντα πώς πάς βρε παιδί με την αγωγή? Τελικά τί σου έδωσε?
Εγώ προσωπικά καλά είμαι!  :Wink:  Και τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά εδώ από ότι βλέπω με ή χωρίς εμπόδια την παλεύουν την κατάσταση! :Smile: 
Και εμάς μας έλλειψες βρε!!!!!! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  paidakia moy gia sas... ax.. na mai ksana... tsoyp... xexexe... filakia se ola ta paidakia... ola ola.

----------


## nikigirl18

Τι κανεις Αντα μου?

----------


## Adzik

Kai einai kiklos ,nai kiklos ma me dromoys .. 
-gia tin zoi milas?gia ton erota? 
-ki o erotas zoi den einai?mono zoi... 

ki oi dromoi fardioi megaloi anixtoi ma kai sokakia 
-kai poion dialegeis? 
-den ksero.. 
opoion nioso pos.. 
-nioseis?..niosis pos kati toso apiasto na kathorizei toys dromoys soy? 

-apiasto nai ma pio pragmatiko apo kathe antikimeno poy exei skia.. 
oi ksepsis ,oi aisthisis denn exoyn skies monaxa apoxroseis...apoxroseis kai morfes allon anthropon... morfes theon kai aggelon ,kai nai ti mporeis na empisteyteis perissotero apo ayta poy niothis? 

-i zoi soy mia aisthisi? 

-aisthisis,kapies fores apla akrobato anamesa toys ,dialiomai,eksafaniomai,payo na iparxo 

-kai poy eisai? 

-pantoy kai poythena ,kokkos toy simpantos ,stagona ,oksigono.. 

-kateba ....sti gi.... tha xtipisis... 

-ki an katebo ,ki an agkiksoyn ti gi ta daxtila moy kai to mialo epistrepsi tha me xaso,tha me xaso apo konta moy kai ayto tha einai thanatos .. 
to kormi einai to metaforiko meso tis psixis... o ekfrastis ton sinaisthimaton se toyto ton xiroopiasto kosmo... 
se ayton edo ..poy den katalabaino .. 

-kai ta katafetneis? 
-prospatho... i prospathia einai ena eidos nikis... 

einai anthropino to na niothoyme?... 

..poso sixna leme niose me.... 
...poses fores to pnigoyme ?... 
...litrosi i kathe stigmi poy .. 
..poy se niothi.. 
..poy ton niothis... kai nai.. 
..nai arnoymai na epistrepso..... na agkikso ti gi to igro edafos... protimo ..epilego ta sinnefa mikra kai megala.... me ayta tha tiligomai ..me nefeles.... 
me ksotika oyranon me ayta tha paizo ..ekeina tha kribo mesa moy... ki as me kinigas na epistrepso.... 

xmm...mes sta sinefa kai tin axni omixli poy mirizei zaxari axni... menta ... roz...kai thalassi...
_________________
..oti aksizei ...oti niothis.... ponaei.. ki einai diskolo... 
...ma panta aksizei ton kopo ...gia tin geysi poy soy afinei... 
.... 
i moni mas iposxeosi einai na sosoyme ta oneira mas.... 
.... 
ki ayti eimai ego.... niose me...

----------


## Adzik

kai einai oi maties toys sklires ..skiazoyn to parelthon mas....ma toys briskoyme se kathe mikro mellon..se kathe mikro paron.. san mikroi theoi.. san megaloi demones.. pnoes.. fantasmata... 

..adikia... 

i genia mas...mia monaksia... olo dromoys gematoys orizontes ..mono orizontes kamia stasi.. kanena katafigio... 

..trexoyme...oso antexei to mialo ...to kormi.. kai pali den arkei... 
...den arkei pote... 
... 
mono elpides.... 
...mono elpides megalono.... einai oi mones poy paramenoyn zontanes...akoma.... 
..alla ki aytes neanika onira..fantasies.. romantismo ta fonazoyn alloi...exoyn dikio? 

arnoymai na fitroso xoris rizes.... 
ma den exo.... fitrono fila ..kai loyloydia... 
....ma toso eythraysta... 
..mi fobithis.. mono min fobithis.... 
antexoyn ximones... 
..koyloyriazonte..filane apala ton aera..to krio ki ekeino ipokiptei,ipoklinete ...ta xaideyei... san mia mikri apisia.... kai glistraei ... 


oi rizes ..fitronoyn ekei poy afineis tin kardia soy... 
kai i gi ginete gonimi... 

...soy fonazoo mi fobithis epidi anisixo ego... 
...poso paraksenes oi psixes mas... 
..kathreytes toys.. oi erotes mas... 

sta matia moy esi... 
sta xeria moy alisides ..ximones,..gratzoynies... 
stin kardia moy...oi rizes mas... 
..ston aera oi skepsis moy..ftera.... 
..ekeina poy moy xarises.. 

ekina poy moy ekopsan... 

ma thee moy... 
i tixi me zalise...kai moy afise to xeria soy sta dika moy... roz katafigia... 

..den ta afisa pote...

----------


## olga_soul

Άντα μου σε βρίσκω με άκρως λογοτεχνική διάθεση.......παρόλο που με δυσκόλεψες κάπως με τα greeklish βρε παιδί........

Μεγάλες αλήθειες έβγαλες! :Embarrassment:

----------


## keep_walking

olga_soul το κοριτσι που πληκτρολογει πιο γρηγορα απο τη σκια της :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## olga_soul

............ο flash-gordon ήταν ξαδερφός μου keep..........:P:P

----------


## Adzik

χεχε.....υποσχομαι να μην το ξανακανω... μονο που ειμαι λιγακι ανορθωγραφη απο την φιση μου.... θα το αντεξετε???  :Stick Out Tongue: :P:P

..Ευχαριστω Ολγακι μου καλο...
..
υγ. ...ο flash gordon o λουκυ λουκ.. i o speedy gonzales?

----------


## olga_soul

Δεν πειράζει Άντα μου........... :Smile:  :Smile:  Ανορθόγραφη ή μη εμένα προσωπικά δεν με χαλάει......... :Wink:  :Wink: 

Η καλή καρδιά και διάθεση μετράει...........όλα τα άλλα...........

Νά\'σαι καλά βρε παιδί!!!! :Smile:  :Smile: 

Περί Υ.Γ που έγραψες..........αλήθεια που ήξερες για τη συγγένεια???

ο λούκυ λουκ είναι μπατζανάκης μου και ο speedy gonzales μακρινός θείος!!!!:P:P 

ΣΚΕΤΗ ΠΥΘΙΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Adzik

:P:P ...
...εισαι παιδι της δυσης Ολγακι μου.. τελικα...χεχεχ...

...φιλακια

----------


## angelinadance

adzik,

ο ψυχιατρος που ειδες δεν με πειθει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ
εγω στη θεση σου δεν θα ξαναπηγαινα!

αν δεν ενδιαφερεται για τους ανθρωπους που εχουν προβλημα, που ανοιγουν την καρδια και την ψυχη τους μπροστα του, μαλλον λαθος επαγγελμα διαλεξε!
δεν ξερω που μενεις, αλλα εχω μια υπεροχη ψυχαναλυτρια που εμενα προσωπικα με εχει βοηθησει παρα πολυ
μενεις Αθηνα??
οσο για τα φαρμακα, στη θεση σου δεν θα τα επαιρνα.
ξεκινα πρωτα ψυχοθεραπεια, και θα δεις οτι θα σε βοηθησει και δεν θα τα χρειαζεσαι..
τα φαρμακα δεν θα βοηθησουν την ψυχη σου να γιατρεψει τις πληγες της. τα συμπτωματα θα κουκουλωσει μονο...
Αγγελινα

----------


## Adzik

Aγγελινα μου.. σε ευχαριστω που μου αφιερωσεσ χρονο....

...ξερεισ κι εγω τον βρηκα σε πολλα πραγματα λαθοσ....
ισωσ και γι αυτο αλλα και για λογουσ χρονου...κλπ... εχω παει μονο 3 φωρεσ σε 7 μηνεσ που παιρνω και τα φαρμακα..... 
για να ειμαι ειλικρηνεισ και ξερω πως ειναι λαθοσ μου........ αλλα απο τοτε που αρχισα να νιωθω πως ειμαι ολο και καλητερα.... δεν ξαναπηγα.....

....δεν μπορω να πω πως ειμαι εντεωσ καλα γιατι εχω καποια πεσιματακια.. και ειδικα αυτον τον καιρο... 
αρχισα να αισθανομαι και παλι απιστευτα κουρασμενη....
εχω παλι αιπνιεσ... δεν εχω κανενα κουραγιο να σηκωθω απο το κρεβατι.......συνεχως πονοκεφαλο... παρ ολο που διανειω μια τουλαχιστον αισθηματικα ακροσ ικανοποιητικη περιοδο.....

....τον γιατρο τον εμπιστευτικα μια και ετυχε να ειναι διευθηντης νοσοκομειου...ε δεν θα επρεπε να ξερει ?....

....Παντοσ θα ηθελα πολυ να μου πεισ αν γινεται για την ψυχαναλυτρια σου..... 
γιατι νιωθω κι εγω πια πωσ ηρθε η ωρα γιια ψυχοθεραπεια γιατι μενω παλι στασιμη...... την ισσοροποια που επρεπε να αποκτησω για να μπορεσω να ανταπεξελθω την απεκτησα ...αλλα τωρα πρεπει να συνεχισω....



μονο αν μπορεισ να μου πεισ και λεπτομερειεσ.... που ειναι... ποσο συχνα πχ πηγαινεισ εσυ... ποσο κοστιζει(δυστιχωσ πολυ σημαντικο)...η επισκεψη....

..θα περιμενω.. σε ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των προτερων...

----------


## Adzik

gymne oyrane.... 
..stekeis apsixos...zontanos apo pano moy kai me koitas... 

..psemata soy eipane ki esena... 

..kai san ritides tora oti koybalas... 

..poylia... aera...zoh.. poia zoi..?...iptamena nera.... poios tha to perimene.... 

sfiggo sto tsirixto bazo tis pio mistikes moy stigmes... 
.. 
ekeines me toys toixoys ologeira...me toys gkremoys.. tin leykitita... 
olon... thn zalh... 

..kai anaseno... 

..anasa... 

aplosa to mialo moy pano sthn nixta.. kai ta matia moy ksekoyrastikan... 
..san na min eixan klisei pote ksana... 

..ma den eixan klisei..pote ksana.. 

...kai gia proti fora ..san erotas.. 

imoyn ekei... 

gimni... apo ti logiki moy.... 

skepasmeni monaxa me ta oneira moy.. san ta pio akriba ifasmata... 

me tiliksan... me stolisan.... 

...anasa....
_________________

----------


## τι-ποτέ

μεγάλο πράμα να έχεις καλές σχέσεις με το γιατρό σου...
λόγω ηλικίας και λόγω παιδιών, βλέπω κι εγώ κάμποσους...
καλός γιατρός είναι καλός άνθρωπος.
βέβαια, επειδή όλοι είμαστε άνθρωποι, δλδ κουβαλάμε και το καλό και το κακό, κι αυτούς, και μάλιστα τους ψυχιάτρους που συναντάνε δυσκολίες γιατί το επάγγελμά τους είναι κανονικά πιο ανθρώπινο από πολλά άλλα...
ξε΄ρω γω...
άντα μου, δεν ξέρω για το δικο σου γιατρό, πάντως, χωρίς να ξέρω τι παίρνεις από φάρμακα γιατί δεν τα καλοξέρω, πιστεύω πως μάλλον σου πέτυχε...
αφού και σπουδές, και δουλια, και τόση υποστήριξη σε μερικούς, όπως εμένα. με έχεις βοηθήσει πολύ γλυκιά μου άντα, κι εύχομαι και πιστεύω πως ο θεός θα σου στείλει κάποιον άνθρωπο να σε στηρίξει, όπως κάνεις κι εσύ στους άλλους...
βρες ίσως άλλο γιατρό άμα δε στρώνει μέσα σου, αλλά μην κόψεις τα φαρμακάκια που παίρνεις έτσι, στην ψύχρα...
η χημεία μας τα έχει ανάγκη μερικές φορές.
πήγαινε ίσως και σε΄έναν άλλο γιατρό, να διασταυρώσεις γνώμες, και κοίτα που νιώθεις πιο πολύ ανάπαυση...
τώρα που στα γράφω αυτά σκέφτομαι και τον κιπ, που έγραψε για τη γιατρό του η οποία δεν ήξερε ότι το φάρμακο εκείνο κυκλοφορούσε στην ελλάδα...
καμιά φορά πρέπει να βοηθάμε κι εμείς τους γιατρούς μας, απλώς. άλλωστε, δε νομίζω ότι και οι γιατροί δεν παραδέχονται τη γνώση των ανθρώπων που συναναστρεφονται ως ασθενείς...
άλλωστε, το θέμα της αυτοϊασης που κάποιος ανέφερε, γίνεται πάντα. άν παίρνεις τα φάρμακα με ενσυναίσθηγη, τότε λειτουργούν. οπότε, βοήθησε τον εαυτό σου όσο μπορείς περισσότερο γιατί το αξίζεις. μου μίλησες με τόση γλυκύτητα, που φαίνεται να έχεις πολλά αποθέματα καλοσύνης και ανθρωπιάς μεσα σου.
τελικά μου φαίνεται ότι οι άνθρωποι που έχουν υποφέρει έτσι ή αλλιώς, αποκτούν εσωτερική ποιότητα πολύ αληθινή...
όλγα, τι κάνεις; πάντα στο πλευρό όλων ... όπως λέει και ο κιπ \'ο άνθρωπος που έγραφε πιο γρήγορα κι απ\' τη σκιά του\'.  :Smile:  σου εύχομαι να είσαι και τυχερή σαν τον λούκυ λουκ...

----------


## i-love-me

> του\'.  σου εύχομαι να είσαι και τυχερή σαν τον λούκυ λουκ...


Δηλαδή εννοείς φτωχή και μόνη&amp;#894;&amp;#894;&amp;#894;&amp;#894;&a mp;#894;&amp;#894;χιχιχι....

----------


## Adzik

και περιπλανομενη.. μη ξεχνασ..... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Σε ευχαριστω για την καλοσυνη σου Τι-ποτε μου...
...τα φαρμακακια δεν τα κοβο.. δεν θελω εξαλου.... οχι ακομα.... ξερω πως ειμαι καλητερα ετσι.. ειναι το μπαστουνακι μου οπως ειπε και καποιοσ....
..ευτυχως παιρνω πολυ πολυ μικρη δοση αντικαταθλιπτικου dumirox.... και πιστευω πολυ και στην αυτοιαση... την εσωτερηκη ισσοροπια που κανει θαυματα......... εξαλου ειναι αληθεια... :Smile:  :Smile: 

..ειναι παραξενο αλλα οπως ελεγε ο ιπποκρατης.... νομιζω πως η ιδιοσυγκρασια μου ηταν παντα μελανη.... αν και αισιοδοξο ατομο..και πολυ χαμογελαστο στην καθημερινοτητα μου με τουσ αλλουσ..... λυπημενη πραγματικα....... αλλα δεν ειναι και απολυτα κακο..... οπως εχουμε χιλιοπει.. οι διμιουργικοι ανθρωποι πολλεσ φωρες εμπνεωντε απο την θλυωη τουσ... κι εγω ζωγραφιζω..... λιγακι.. :Smile:  :Smile: 

οσο για τον \"καποιον\"......νομιζω πως τον βρηκα.... αν ειναι οντως ετσι ειναι πολυ τυχερη..... ο χρονοσ τα διχνει ολα.... και ολα τα ξεκλειδωνει.....

...μην φοβασε καλη μου τι -ποτε να κανεισ βηματα.... κι εμεις εδω στηριγμα το ξερεισ... :Cool:   :Smile:  :Smile: 

.....μακια πολλα.... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## τι-ποτέ

> _Originally posted by i-love-me_
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  του\'.  σου εύχομαι να είσαι και τυχερή σαν τον λούκυ λουκ...
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή εννοείς φτωχή και μόνη&amp;#894;&amp;#894;&amp;#894;&amp;#894;&a mp;#894;&amp;#894;χιχιχι....



ohi, ma o en logo λούκυ λουκ simainei tyheros an den kano lathos (kai lathos na kano afto ennoousa)... :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

ΑΧ..παιδια ειμαι συνεχως κουρασμενη........ ακομη κι αν δεν κανω τιποτα ιδιαιτερο κατα την διαρκεια της ημερασ.....
....θελω συνεχως να κοιμαμαι...... ειμαι πτωμα......

τι-ποτε μου σε θαυμαζω για το κουραγιο σου....

----------


## τι-ποτέ

μικρούλα άντα (λόγω ηλικίας εννοείται, μια κ είμαι πολύ πολύ μεγαλύτερη), όλοι έχουμε κουράγιο. μόνο που δεν το έχουμε πάντα...
έτσι ο ένας μπορεί να δώσει στον άλλον, όπως κάνατε εσείς πριν λίγο καιρό για μένα!
\'αδελφός υπό αδελφού βοηθούμενος, ως πόλις οχυρά\'. ωραίο δεν είναι;
βιταμίνες;
φρούτα;
ένας χυμός;
λίγη γλυκιά μουσική εκεί που διαβάζεις;
ένα αισθηματικό ή κωμικό φιλμ;
αλήθεια, και φοιτήτρια και εργαζόμενη! εγώ σε θαυμάζω. τι σπουδάζεις άραγε (αν δε θέλεις φυσικά και δεν απαντάς!  :Smile:

----------


## angelinadance

Adzik,
επειδη κι εγω νιωθω συνεχως κουρασμενη και νυσταζω (κοιμαμαι κατα μεσο ορο 10 ωρες τη μερα και αν μπορουσα θα κοιμομουν και το μεσημερι), ο ομοιοπαθητικος μου λεει οτι η κουραση στην ουσια δεν ειναι σωματικη αλλα ψυχικη και το μυαλο χρειαζεται ξεκουραση οχι το σωμα...

----------


## angelinadance

Adzik,
επειδη κι εγω νιωθω συνεχως κουρασμενη και νυσταζω (κοιμαμαι κατα μεσο ορο 10 ωρες τη μερα και αν μπορουσα θα κοιμομουν και το μεσημερι), ο ομοιοπαθητικος μου λεει οτι η κουραση στην ουσια δεν ειναι σωματικη αλλα ψυχικη και το μυαλο χρειαζεται ξεκουραση οχι το σωμα...

----------


## Adzik

ναι αγγελινακι το ξερω.... αλλα και παλυ υποτιθεται δεν δικαιολογιτε.... 

..τι-ποτακι μου οολα αυτα τα εφαρμοζω.. ειμαι κι εγω λατρης των φυσικων μεθοδων.... ειτε χαλαρωσησ ειτε διεγερσης 
σπουδαζω θαλασσοθεραπεια-SPA... παω για υπευθυνη σπα... ...καταλαβα πως ο μονος τροποσ για να επιβιωσω ειναι να εργαζομαι σε χωρο οπου θα υπαρχει η μακσιμουμ ηρεμεια αρμονια και ισσοροπια....
και ο κοσμοσ που θα ερχεται και μονο με την σκεψη θα ειναι πιο χαλαρος και φιλικος.... 

απλα εχουμε πολλα εξειδικευμενα μαθηματα... υψηλης δυσκολιασ αλλα και ενδιαφεροντως.....πχ ιδιωτητες νερων..χημικη αναλυση ιαματικων κλπ νερων.. φυσικοθεραπεια..και πολλα πολλα αλλα και εχω κουραστει πια .....ευτυχως τελειωνουμε.....

...να σου κανω κι εγω μια ερωτηση?....πως σε λενε?(αν θελεις απαντασ)... :Big Grin:  :P  :Wink:  μακια

----------


## τι-ποτέ

το όνομά μου είναι \'τί-ποτέ\' εδώ, γιατί έτσι το ΄διάλεξα, μα το βαφτιστικό μου είναι ελένη...
φιλιά σε όλους, πάω να κοιμηθώ
να είσαστε καλά...

----------


## Adzik

χαρηκα πολυ για την γνωριμια καλη μου Ελενη.....
.......καποτε προκαλεσεσ εναν τροικο πολεμο.... ισωσ ειναι καιρος να προκαλεσεις πολεμο για την ζωη σου..... :Smile:  :Big Grin: 

....εισαι μες την καρδια μου.. καληνυχτα.. κι εγω πτωμα ειμαι....

----------


## Adzik

Den thelis tin signomi moy&amp;#8230;. &amp;#8230;. 
&amp;#8230;. Den thelo na ise psema&amp;#8230;. 
&amp;#8230; 
..kai ton dakrion moy I gi&amp;#8230;. To xroma &amp;#8230; o oyranos moy&amp;#8230; 
&amp;#8230;thelis na eisai&amp;#8230;. ..ki ego .. oneiro blepo&amp;#8230; 

&amp;#8230;kai se ksipno mes tin nixtas ton pono moy&amp;#8230; giati moy leipeis&amp;#8230; 
thee moy poso moy lipis&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230; 

..ki o apoxorismos mas &amp;#8230; pio skliros ki apo maxairi me ponaei&amp;#8230; 
&amp;#8230; 
&amp;#8230;kai den rotas .. me agaliazeis kai ginomai moro stin agalia soy&amp;#8230;. 
&amp;#8230;.poy ta dakria toy afinei &amp;#8230; kai afinetai sta xeria poy to kratoyn&amp;#8230;ta xeria ta dika soy&amp;#8230;. 

..kai pleko daxtikakia .. sto aroma soy&amp;#8230;. 
&amp;#8230;anasa pali&amp;#8230;. . 
..axxx&amp;#8230;..anasana&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230; 

&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230;&amp;# 8230; 

ginaikes&amp;#8230;..me foboys , me oxi&amp;#8230;. Me figes&amp;#8230; me dromoys... 

&amp;#8230;ginaikes dikes soy&amp;#8230;. 

&amp;#8230;oxi na katalabeis den zitame&amp;#8230; mas niothis kai ayto ftanei&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230; 

..xronos I magiki leksi&amp;#8230; o xronos poy ola ta kseklidonei&amp;#8230;. Kai dialegei zoes kai anamnisis&amp;#8230;. 

&amp;#8230;.. 

..mesa se enan anthropo polles ginekes&amp;#8230; 
&amp;#8230;mesa se mia gineka.. polles psixes&amp;#8230;.. me skies &amp;#8230;kai fantasmata&amp;#8230;. 
Mi mas fobase&amp;#8230; 

&amp;#8230;.ki emeis pneymata tha ginoyme&amp;#8230;. 

&amp;#8230;.filakes aggeloi soy&amp;#8230; 

&amp;#8230;ginekes..tis zois soy&amp;#8230;..
_________________




απαντηση απο τον \"δικο μου\":





Den thelis tin signomi moy&amp;#8230;. &amp;#8230;. 
&amp;#8230;. Den thelo na ise psema&amp;#8230;. 
συγχώρεση η αγχώνη μου 
κι εσύ του ονείρου θέμα 
&amp;#8230; 
..kai ton dakrion moy I gi&amp;#8230;. To xroma &amp;#8230; o oyranos moy&amp;#8230; 
&amp;#8230;thelis na eisai&amp;#8230;. ..ki ego .. oneiro blepo&amp;#8230; 
κάθε σου δάκρυ που ποτίζει μια ψυχή... ειν\' ποταμός μου 
τις λέξεις σβήσε... έλα στον έρωτα για σένα που προβλέπω 

&amp;#8230;kai se ksipno mes tin nixtas ton pono moy&amp;#8230; giati moy leipeis&amp;#8230; 
thee moy poso moy lipis&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230; 
γίνε κουβέρτα μιας σκιάς πάνω στο θρόνο μου... που εγκαταλείπεις 
θεός της λύπης 


..ki o apoxorismos mas &amp;#8230; pio skliros ki apo maxairi me ponaei&amp;#8230; 
μα ο προορισμό μας... στην αγγαλιά σου πάλι πίσω θα με πάει 
&amp;#8230; 

&amp;#8230;kai den rotas .. me agaliazeis kai ginomai moro stin agalia soy&amp;#8230;. 
&amp;#8230;.poy ta dakria toy afinei &amp;#8230; 
δεν έχω λόγο... μονό αισθήματα και χρώμα απ\' τα μάτια τα δικά σου... ό,τι η ανάσα σου μου δίνει 

kai afinetai sta xeria poy to kratoyn&amp;#8230;ta xeria ta dika soy&amp;#8230;. 
τα δάκρυα σου... μέσα στα χέρια μου νερό αθανασίας... και παίρνω φως απ\' τη σκιά σου 



..kai pleko daxtikakia .. sto aroma soy&amp;#8230;. 
και στο πλεκτό υπογραφή το όνομα σου 
&amp;#8230;anasa pali&amp;#8230;. . 
που φέρνει ζάλη... 
..axxx&amp;#8230;..anasana&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230; 
τέρμα στα βάσανα... 



&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230;&amp;# 8230; 

ginaikes&amp;#8230;..me foboys , me oxi&amp;#8230;. Me figes&amp;#8230; me dromoys... 
μ\' ανίερες εστιάσεις και άγραφους νόμους 

&amp;#8230;ginaikes dikes soy&amp;#8230;. 
πληγή στις πληγές σου 

&amp;#8230;oxi na katalabeis den zitame&amp;#8230; mas niothis kai ayto ftanei&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230; 
ίσως να είναι αυτό που νοιώθεις η ανάγκη... ή ακόμα ένα λιμάνι 

..xronos I magiki leksi&amp;#8230; o xronos poy ola ta kseklidonei&amp;#8230;. Kai dialegei zoes kai anamnisis&amp;#8230;. 
κι όμως θα πρέπε από τον χρόνο που ζυγώνει... κατί να βρείς.. κατί να ψάξεις και να βρεις για να τον ζήσεις 

&amp;#8230;.. 

..mesa se enan anthropo polles ginekes&amp;#8230; 
κρατούν με δύναμη τη θέση... σαν χρυσαφένιες στέκες... 

&amp;#8230;mesa se mia gineka.. polles psixes&amp;#8230;.. me skies &amp;#8230;kai fantasmata&amp;#8230;. 
Mi mas fobase&amp;#8230; 
λίγο πιο μέσα... επιθυμίες, ιαχές και πόθου εναύσματα... 
... να το θυμάσαι. 

&amp;#8230;.ki emeis pneymata tha ginoyme&amp;#8230;. 
μάγια κακά θε να σου λύνουμε 

&amp;#8230;.filakes aggeloi soy&amp;#8230; 
μικροί σκοποί δικοί σου 

&amp;#8230;ginekes..tis zois soy&amp;#8230;.. 
αιτίες της ύπαρξης σου 



kai me tin seira moy apantisi stin apantisi.......................................... ........


Den thelis tin signomi moy&amp;#8230;. &amp;#8230;. 
&amp;#8230;. Den thelo na ise psema&amp;#8230;. 
συγχώρεση η αγχώνη μου 
κι εσύ του ονείρου θέμα 
&amp;#8230; ..diko moy oneiro.. 
...ki esi pragmatikos?....i plasma fantasias poy me stixioneis sinexos? 
....xoris pote apantisi na dinis... 



..kai ton dakrion moy I gi&amp;#8230;. To xroma &amp;#8230; o oyranos moy&amp;#8230; 
&amp;#8230;thelis na eisai&amp;#8230;. ..ki ego .. oneiro blepo&amp;#8230; 
κάθε σου δάκρυ που ποτίζει μια ψυχή... ειν\' ποταμός μου 
τις λέξεις σβήσε... έλα στον έρωτα για σένα που προβλέπω 
.... 
se blepo.... ise eki...igros ap toys ligmoys moy... 
...moytzoyromenos apo tin mayrila to mation moy... 
...ma tin kardia moy kratas... ton erota soy... dos moy... 
..aytos poy les... pos einai filaxto... 

..nixta.... 

&amp;#8230;kai se ksipno mes tin nixtas ton pono moy&amp;#8230; giati moy leipeis&amp;#8230; 
thee moy poso moy lipis&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230; 
γίνε κουβέρτα μιας σκιάς πάνω στο θρόνο μου... που εγκαταλείπεις 
θεός της λύπης 
...kai toy erota poy sarkes skorpaei ki enonei... 
..thee toy erota..... ....m aggizis... 


..ki o apoxorismos mas &amp;#8230; pio skliros ki apo maxairi me ponaei&amp;#8230; 
μα ο προορισμό μας... στην αγγαλιά σου πάλι πίσω θα με πάει 
&amp;#8230; ..ithaki soy... ma kai diki moy.... 

&amp;#8230;kai den rotas .. me agaliazeis kai ginomai moro stin agalia soy&amp;#8230;. 
&amp;#8230;.poy ta dakria toy afinei &amp;#8230; 
δεν έχω λόγο... μονό αισθήματα και χρώμα απ\' τα μάτια τα δικά σου... ό,τι η ανάσα σου μου δίνει 
...margaritari kathe dakri....... politimo... 


kai afinetai sta xeria poy to kratoyn&amp;#8230;ta xeria ta dika soy&amp;#8230;. 
τα δάκρυα σου... μέσα στα χέρια μου νερό αθανασίας... και παίρνω φως απ\' τη σκιά σου.... 
ma i skia ..se arpazei... mazi me to fos.... 
....se trexei se skotadia... ..ma oi iliaxtides panta briskoyn tropo.... na reoyn stin epifania.... 



..kai pleko daxtikakia .. sto aroma soy&amp;#8230;. 
και στο πλεκτό υπογραφή το όνομα σου 
&amp;#8230;anasa pali&amp;#8230;. . 
που φέρνει ζάλη... ..kai eyodia... kati anamesa se pedikotita ... kai zoi... 

..axxx&amp;#8230;..anasana&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230; 
τέρμα στα βάσανα... 
..paradisos.... 


&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230;&amp;# 8230; 

ginaikes&amp;#8230;..me foboys , me oxi&amp;#8230;. Me figes&amp;#8230; me dromoys... 
μ\' ανίερες εστιάσεις και άγραφους νόμους... 
.figete pia..... irtha na apalino psixes..... 

&amp;#8230;ginaikes dikes soy&amp;#8230;. 
πληγή στις πληγές σου... min ginoyn.... pliges moy.... ma oyte dikes soy... 

&amp;#8230;oxi na katalabeis den zitame&amp;#8230; mas niothis kai ayto ftanei&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230; 
ίσως να είναι αυτό που νοιώθεις η ανάγκη... ή ακόμα ένα λιμάνι ...proorismos.... limani.... ..me xrisafenia ammo.... alithia na einai kai oxi alli mia plani.... 

..xronos I magiki leksi&amp;#8230; o xronos poy ola ta kseklidonei&amp;#8230;. Kai dialegei zoes kai anamnisis&amp;#8230;. 
κι όμως θα πρέπε από τον χρόνο που ζυγώνει... κατί να βρείς.. κατί να ψάξεις και να βρεις για να τον ζήσεις... 
...ma zo... zo kai basileyo mes ta kimata apo toys ixoys soy.... 
..limania psaxno.... i ... isos kai oxi..... 

&amp;#8230;.. 

..mesa se enan anthropo polles ginekes&amp;#8230; 
κρατούν με δύναμη τη θέση... σαν χρυσαφένιες στέκες... 
....ma den einai to stema i dinami.... 
..ma to fili poy ksedipsa... ta xeili poy tha agiksis.... 

&amp;#8230;mesa se mia gineka.. polles psixes&amp;#8230;.. me skies &amp;#8230;kai fantasmata&amp;#8230;. 
Mi mas fobase&amp;#8230; 
λίγο πιο μέσα... επιθυμίες, ιαχές και πόθου εναύσματα... 
... να το θυμάσαι. 
......xmmm.... ki omos fobase ... giati fotia kai aeras.. sindiasmos... poy tharaleos ..gia na anteksis.. prepei na sai.... 

&amp;#8230;.ki emeis pneymata tha ginoyme&amp;#8230;. 
μάγια κακά θε να σου λύνουμε..san neraides.... 

&amp;#8230;.filakes aggeloi soy&amp;#8230; 
μικροί σκοποί δικοί σου..ki elpides.. 

&amp;#8230;ginekes..tis zois soy&amp;#8230;.. 
αιτίες της ύπαρξης σου...... 
........eikones tis psixis soy.....

----------


## Adzik

kalo??? :P

----------


## iwanna25

πολυ καλό Αντα μου!!!

----------


## τι-ποτέ

και μένα μου άρεσε πολύ!
όμως άντα, κάνε μια προσπάθεια να γράφεις ελληνικά! δεν πειράζει αν γράφεις ανορθόγραφα, δεν έχει σημασία, μην ξεχνάς ότι ο μποστ έγραφε επίτηδες ανορθόγραφα. 
το κείμενο και οι συνδυασμοί των δυο σας είναι πολύ πολύ καλό
τα αποσιωπητικά όμως γιατί είναι τόσα πολλά; παραλείπετε πράγματα, ή έτσι είναι; εγώ θα τα προτιμούσα πιο λίγα.
υπογραφή:
η γεροντοκόρη της παρέας: :Smile: )

----------


## Adzik

lol.... ακου γεροντοκορη...χουα χουα χουα...... αχ βρε τι-ποτακι μου...
...τα αποσιωπηητικα ειναι επιτηδεσ....μια και δεν ολοκληρωνουμε σχεδον ποτε εντελως μια σκεψη η μια ..προταση.....
...δεν ξερω παντα χρησιμοποιουσα πολλα....

..ξερω ισως ειναι χαζο αλλα ηθελα να το μοιραστω μαζι σας....

----------


## raphsssodos

Μου άρεσε αυτή η στιχομυθία σας όσο και το γεγονός πως περάσατε την ώρα σας πλέκοντάς την. Ωραίο.

υγ:όσον αφορά τις τελείες, άκου τ\'όνομά τους ---&gt;αποσιωπητικά! είναι χρήσιμες στο λόγο αλλά μην κάνεις κατάχρηση................βάζοντας συνέχεια τελείες.....................είναι σαν μην έχει τελειωμό......................αυτό που γράφεις.......................και αυτό αποσπά την προσοχή αυτού που σε διαβάζει.................................. ..........από αυτό που γράφεις........................... και...................νομίζει πως συνέχεια αποσιωπάς κάτι....................πως λείπει κάτι από αυτά που γράφεις..................................κ αι βαριέται να σε διαβάζει.......... είναι......................... κουραστικό..........................ότ αν σταματήσεις να βάζεις...........όλο τελείες.........ότι γράφεις......................θα αποκτήσει μια άλλη ομορφιά.................κι αυτός που σε διαβάζει..............θα σταματήσει να διαβάζει................ τελείες και θα διαβάζει........................... τις λέξεις σου..................................καταλ αβαίνεις.................................. ..τι............................... εννοώ......................;

----------


## Adzik

λολλλλλλλ.......χεχεχε..... ναι καλε μου
ησουν πολυ συγκεκριμμενος και κατατοπιστικος.....:P

----------


## raphsssodos

σαν να σου είπα....................να βάζεις παραπάνω....................τελείες ...............................:P:P

----------


## Adzik

ελα μη με πειραζεις καλε μου. :Frown:

----------


## Alterego

Εχω μια απορια...γιατι πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να πιεις αυτα τα χαπια;Επειδη στα εχει δωσει ειδικος;Και γενικα γιατι πρεπει να καταφευγουμε σ\'αυτα;Δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω,ισως δεν ξερω και πολλα.Ειμαι εναντια ομως σε κατι τετοιο.Αποψη μου..

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> ελα μη με πειραζεις καλε μου.


 :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Εχω μια απορια...γιατι πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να πιεις αυτα τα χαπια;Επειδη στα εχει δωσει ειδικος;Και γενικα γιατι πρεπει να καταφευγουμε σ\'αυτα;Δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω,ισως δεν ξερω και πολλα.Ειμαι εναντια ομως σε κατι τετοιο.Αποψη μου..

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Εχω μια απορια...γιατι πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να πιεις αυτα τα χαπια;Επειδη στα εχει δωσει ειδικος;Και γενικα γιατι πρεπει να καταφευγουμε σ\'αυτα;Δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω,ισως δεν ξερω και πολλα.Ειμαι εναντια ομως σε κατι τετοιο.Αποψη μου..


...alterego μου...πρεπει γιατι προσωπικα χωρις αυτα..... πριν... μου ηταν πολυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ δυσκολα να ζησω την καθε μου μερα..... αυτο που φτιαχνουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα ειναι η χημεια του εγκεφαλου... το επιπεδο της σεροτονινης.,επειδη ο αυτοματος μηχανισμος της φισιολογικης αυξησης της σεροτονινης μου... εχει χαλασει...... και δεν αυξανετε.. αυτη την δουλεια την κανουν τα χαπια περιπου... απλοικα στα λεω...... 

...οι ασταθειες και οι κυκλοθιμιες μου πριν ειχαν φτασει σε τετοιο σημειο, που εκλεγα συναιχως με το παραμικρο..... ασταματητα ,απαρηγοριτη....για μερες, μη μποροντασ να ελεγξω..να εχω τον χωρο να ελεγξω την ευαισθησια μου.

και φυσικα ενασ αλλος σημαντικος λογοσ τουλαχιστον στην αρχη ηταν η αποφυγη της αυτοκτονιας ,μια και ηταν το μονο που ηθελα. 

οσο για τωρα ,με κανει να νιωθω πιο ασφαλης απο θεμα υποτροπης.

----------


## iwanna25

Αντα μου τι φαρμακα παιρνεις αν επιτρεπεται?

----------


## Adzik

Dumirox 50...

----------


## τι-ποτέ

άντα, τώρα που σε γνώρισα καλύτερα, κι έτσι όμορφα που τα εξηγείς, μένω εμβρόντητη, και λέω: δόξα τω θεω, που υπάρχει χημική στήριξη, και άνθρωποι σαν και σενα ζουν ανάμεσά μας...

----------


## Adzik

:Smile:  :Smile:  ...σε ευχαριστω απο καρδιας τι-ποτε μου..... ...αν και για να ειμαι απολυτα ειλικρινεις δεν καταλαβαινω απολυτα το \" σαν κι εσενα...\" ... παλια μονο προβληματικη πιστευα πως ειμαι και για μενα και για τους αλλουσ..χεχε... 
..κουραστικη με ολη αυτη την αναγκη αγκαλιασ... που ειχα και ζητουσα... (οχι πως τωρα δεν εξακολουθω να ειμαι ο απολυτος αγκαλιτσας)...και οραματιστρια...

σ αγαπω πολυ....!!

καλημερα.... Καλημερα αννυ μου.... καλημερα σε ολους... μακια.

----------


## iwanna25

Καλημερα Αντουλα!
αναγκη να δωσουμε και να παρουμε αγκαλιτσα εχουμε όλοι εδω μεσα καθοτι ειμαστε ευαισθητουλια :Smile: 
και ευγνωμονώ την υπαρξη αυτου του φορουμ γιατι μου δινει τη δυνατοτητα να δινω και να παιρνω αγκαλιτσες εστω και διαδικτιακα  :Smile: 
αλλη μια πρωινη αγκαλιτσα λοιπον απο μενα σε ολους σας!
σας φιλω!

----------


## Νικολέτα

Καλημέρα διαδικτυακές φιλενάδες μου.

Χθες πέρασα μια δύσκολη μέρα και σκεφτόμουν πότε θα έρθει η ώρα να ανοίξω τον υπολογιστή και να μοιραστώ μαζί σας τις ανησυχίες μου. Μετά από τρείς μήνες που πήγαινα τόσο καλά, χθες ένιωθα αυτό το απαίσιο συναίσθημα του μονιμου άγχους. Έκανα πολλά πράγματα λοιπόν μέσα στη μέρα για να το αποφεύγω και τα κατάφερνα αρκετά καλά. Το βράδυ όμως μόλις ξάπλωσα και χαλάρωσα αισθάνθηκα πάλι τόσο έντονο άγχος και φόβο και καθώς δεν μπορούσα να ηρεμήσω πήρα μισό αγχολυτικό για να μπορέσω να χαλαρώσω και να κοιμηθώ. Σήμερα το πρωι είμαι σχετικά καλά αλλά όχι και όπως θα ήθελα. Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως επανέρχεται η κατάθλιψη ή μήπως δεν έφυγε καθόλου. Τι γνώμη έχετε εσείς για όλα αυτά; 
Υ.Γ.: Όσο για τις αγκαλίτσες, κι εγώ τις χρειαζόμουν και τις χρειάζομαι ακόμη! Φιλιά
Νικολέτα

----------


## iwanna25

Νικολετα μου μπορει να επανερχονται προσωρινα η θλιψη το αγχος και πολλα αλλα σε ολους μας αλλα αυτο που μετραει ειναι να ειμαστε σε γενικες γραμμες καλυτερα απο πριν...πχ και συ πιστευω οτι εισαι γενικα καλυτερα υπο την εννοια οτι παλιοτερα ησουν συνεχεια down ενω τωρα το down ερχεται σαν ενα προσωρινο συννεφακι και μετα φευγει...ετσι δεν ειναι? :Smile:

----------


## Νικολέτα

Kαλημέρα Ιωάννα,

Έτσι είναι όπως τα λες. Όντως είμαι πολύ καλύτερα από πριν. Μάλλον είναι φυσιολογικό όλο αυτό. Σ\'ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον. 
Φιλιά πολλά

----------


## Adzik

kalhmera se oloys...
...ax koyrastika...

----------


## iwanna25

ψυχικα ενοεις Αντα μου ή σωματικά?παντως οτι και απο τα δυο και αν ειναι θα περασει καλη μου  :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

:Smile: ....

----------


## Adzik

...αλαξε ο καιρος ηρθε στα ισα του και ενιωσα καλητερα..ουφ....

...Dodomi mas..μας ανησυχισες πραγματικα τοοοσεσ μερες..... καλημερα σε ολουσ και παλι.....

----------


## Adzik

καλησπερα σε ολουσ....

----------


## Adzik

..τι-ποτακι καλα μου εισαι?? φιλια...

----------


## τι-ποτέ

adzik, άντα γλυκιά, καλά είμαι, σ\'ευχαριστώ.
για να πω την αλήθεια, έχω ένα κεφάλι βαρύ σαν καρπούζι...
(αυτά που λένε \'όλα με το μαχαίρι\', σνιφ...)
τη δευτέρα ο γιώργος θα κάνει μια επεμβασούλα με γενική αναισθησία, και αυτό ομολογουμένως με ανησυχεί.
σκέφτομαι τη γενική αναισθησία και τα προβλήματα ε, μήπως ξερεγουλαριστεί.
νιώθω όμως πως πρέπει ΄να κάνω ό,τι μπορώ.
...
αύριο θέλω μια προσευχή για το αγγελούδι μου. να πάνε όλα καλά. ΄

η παρέα μας είναι πολύτιμη...
σας σκέπτομαι όλες και όλους και θέλω να είσαστε καλά
χάσαμε τον ραψωδό! ελπίζω να μην είναι γιατί περνάει δύσκολα...
κι εσύ αντάκι, τι γίνεται;

----------


## iwanna25

Ελένη μου εύχομαι ολόψυχα όλα να πάνε καλά αύριο με την επέμβαση του Γιωργάκη σου!

υγ.ραψωδέ αλήθεια που χάθηκες βρε συ???
υγ2.γλυκά φιλάκια σε όλους και όλες σας! :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

...perastikoylia toy mikroy kai pali..... ego kala.... sas filo olloys....

----------


## Kassi

Adzik τώρα είδα το πόστ σου.Αχαχαχαχαχα!Αυτός ήταν για τον οποίο έκανες αναφορά στο δικό μου thread?Έγραφες ότι τα έχω με έναν και είναι καλύτερος και έρχομαι εδώ και βλέπω ότι πάλι σε ίδιο έμπλεξες αλλά χαχαχαχα είναι ο παλιός!!χουχουχου!!lucky you!!!

----------


## Adzik

nai...gi ayton elega kassi moy.... tora edo kai 3 mines peripoy eimai me kapion poy gnorizei kai den katakrinei alla stirizei kai prospathi na katalabenei.... λακι μι....:P:P

----------


## Adzik

τι ποτακι μου καλα?????.....καλη δυναμη...

----------


## Adzik

Kai den exo koyragio na anikso ta matia moy.. 
..den exo koyragio na alakso pleyro&amp;#8230; 
mono ta paplomata na me skepazoyn san thalasses san sinefakia&amp;#8230; 

..ki edo apo kato me ola ta paraksena plasmatakia tis gantasias moy .. 
na paizo&amp;#8230; na ta agkaliazo ki ekina na siopoyn opos I psixi moy&amp;#8230;. 

&amp;#8230;pekste mazi moy&amp;#8230; 


&amp;#8230; 
den exo koyragio&amp;#8230; 
..isos ayrio&amp;#8230;. &amp;#8230;. 


Signomi&amp;#8230; signomi poy xano tin dinami moy&amp;#8230; 
..poy skorpizomai etsi apla&amp;#8230; 
&amp;#8230;poy trabao tis skepsis moy piso moy.. 
..poy keraki liomeno niotho ksana&amp;#8230;. 

&amp;#8230;kai liono pali&amp;#8230;. 
&amp;#8230;s ayti tin zali&amp;#8230;. 
..xoris na ksero ti einai alithia&amp;#8230; 
&amp;#8230;. 
..klino ta matia moy&amp;#8230;.. 
akoumpao pano toys ta xeria moy&amp;#8230; 
kai oi palames moy me kriboyne&amp;#8230;. 
&amp;#8230;ax&amp;#8230; gia poso akoma?&amp;#8230;..

----------


## Adzik

Agapi mou.. 

Molis I trela katebike apotoma apo ta blefara moy ayto to proi.. 
Flertara axortaga me ta s agapo soy&amp;#8230;oaseis&amp;#8230; 
..me ksedipsas.. 

kinigisa ton eayto moy sta matia soy, 
an kai o morfeas akomi den t a eleytherose.. 
me brika&amp;#8230; 

kai o paradisos , eksomologithike tin zilia toy , 
antikri se olo ayto , 
kai gia akomi mia fora den aggiksa to edafos.., monaxa oyranoys, 
toys dikoys soy. 

Ki ekei , 
o erotas ekane erota sto mialo moy, 
osa &amp;#8220;mi&amp;#8221; ki an toy eipa, den akouge, 
ki esi isoyn pantoy.. 

Ekriksi, 
ma den dialiomai , 
ginomai , ftiaxno ,iparxo.. 

..iparxo perissotero apo prin, tin stigmoyla toy prin, 

zoi ..tin fonazoyn kapoiooi.. 

ma diko moy , blefarisma ,iero , 
kai I petaloyda toy xaoys moy , esi, 

to dasos moy, 
ki ego psixoyla kapioy kormoy soy&amp;#8230; 
katoiko sta pesmena filla soy, 
ma kai sta nea.. poy 
elpides anthizoyn.. 

kai eimai ekei na afino tin pnoi moy sto prosopo soy,na ksipnas mesa se oneira.

----------


## τι-ποτέ

λοιπόν, εμένα μου άρεσε πολύ!
κάνε μια προσπάθεια να τα πάρεις αυτά τα ποιήματά σου, να τα γράψεις με ελληνικά γράμματα και να τα έχεις όλα μαζί κάπου εκτυπωμένα!
είναι ωραία!
να τους βάζεις και ημερομηνία και να είναι όλα μαζί...

καλημέρα, χρόνια πολλά, καλή σαρακοστή σε όλους-όλες...

----------


## Adzik

..ki otan to sperma tis zois soy tha skorpas .. 
opoy tixei mazi toy kai leksoyles... ixoi... 

..mikra onira...agapis ... 
..anekplirotis... to pathos tis tha xis.... 
..ma kai sigxisi..giati idi xamenos tha ise... 

xaxaxaxa.. me kaneis na gelo apo thlipsi.... imoyn ki ego ekei....kai ola me eixan egkatalipsei....... 

niose ...kapios na me niosi tha fonazeis .. 
giati ekeines poy s agapisan poli.. ego...... 
tha exoyn figei 
... stis ayles ton anamniseon soy 
..kathonte akomi kai se koitoyn... ma den miloyn...... 


...zitoyn na figeis .. na figoyn... zitoyn... 

.......... 

eimai ginaika.... ma kleei to koritsaki tis psixis moy.. to afineis na kleei... 
...esi o enilikas tis dikis soy psixis..... 


..skliros... 

..pos tolmas , ...ekeini eythraysti oso tipota... ligismeni... koyloyriasmeni sto patoma na glistraei..... na lionei apo pono... 

..ki esi na tin koitas kai na min tin pisteyeis... ...pos tolmas... 

...prodoti tis zois moy.. exthre moy... agapi tis psixis moy... 

..pos mporeses... 

.......me alakses... ali eimai... den eimai ego .... 
...den tha me brei kaneis... 

krima.... 
...mas pistepsa...... 

..poses fores agapai kaneis?... 
... 
...poses piseyei.. poses elpizei ... 

poses pethenei?.... 

...anthropopi miliste moy..... poses... 
...poses fores tha pethano mexri na bro tin zoi?..... 

poso makria briskete ayti?..... 
..makria apo ekeinon........ 
.... 

..tha tin bro.... 
tha trexo ....mexri na tin bro..... 

..tixea tha peso pano tis.. kai tha rotiso ... 
-eisai i zoi moy?... 
...s epsaxna tooso kairo... 

...allo ligo kai den tha antexa... se brika.... 

...piase me.. 

... 
zoi moy...

----------


## Adzik

kai den itan i siopi.. ego imoyn... 
..tis dikes moy patimasies akoyges... poy efeygan.. kai mazi toys ego... 

..ki isoyn esi poy kitazes ma adianos ..san giali fantazes sta matia moy... 

...adios... 

..adia ki ego..apo sena... 


kai den itan oi efialtes moy .. ma ta oneira ..poy se dioksane... 
..tromakses... 
...den antexoyn oloi tin alithia alla oyte tin eytixia.. ti ironia... 
.... 
na trexoyn oloi na tin brun kai molis ekini toys briskei.. na feygoyn.. 

..treloi ,koytoi anthropoi... 

..imaste tifloi,oloi mas... moymies..akinitoi mesa stis iliaxtides toy simpantos... kai toy ilioy.. 

ki esi iliaxtida moy.. to pio mayro skotadi moy egines... 

tin laspomeni kardia moy...tin aporofaei i gi.. giati pilos den tha ginei pote.. para monaxa skoni tora pia... 

..skoni.. 

kai siopi.. 

... 

kai den itan ta ksantha moy malia poy aggizes... alla klostitses tis psixis moy.... 

..klostoyles ... na ifenoyn metaksi gia na skepastis... akribo soy royxo.... 

..kai den itan to kormi moy poy filages.... itan ta dakria moy metamorfomena se kormi... 
...na se agkizoyn ..mipos kai niosis tin armira tis zois moy... 

...tin epithimia gia steria... 
...gia grasidi..kai asteria.... 

..ma den itan aeraki ayto poy akoysa.. alla ta logia soy.. 

...o psithiros..\" akomi agapiomaste emis...\"...ixes pi... 

kai den se ksanaida pote...

----------


## Alterego

..............σιωπη......ομορφη σιωπη

----------


## Adzik

:Smile:  :Smile:  ...

----------


## Alterego

Καλημερα σου...!!

----------


## Adzik

καλημερα σου...κι εσενα... ασε ειμαι χαλια.. εριξα πολυ κλαμα στην σχολη... επειδη εχασα καποιεσ προοδουσ τωρα μου φεροντε λεσ και το εκανα επιτυδεσ... ενω εγω παλευα να καταφερω να σηκωθω και να ζησω.....

...μου φοναξανε και μου φερθηκαν ειρωνικα...κομματια εγω...

..ενιωσα σαν 5χρονο που το βαζουν στην γωνια το παρατανε και δεν το αγαπαει κανενασ..

,,,βασιικα ετσι νιωθω...

και ξερεισ τι? ..κανενασ δεν με αγαπαει...

----------


## Alterego

.....Ισως κανενας στην σχολη να μην σε αγαπαει,κανενας στον δρομο,κανενας σε καποιο χωρο...
Υπαρχει ομως καποιος που οχι μονο σε αγαπαει αλλα ειναι και διπλα σου....αυτο μην το ξεχνας οταν ερχονται δυσκολες ωρες,γιατι ειναι εκει που πρεπει να το θυμασαι οσο τιποτα....
Πιστεψε με εμεις οι ανθρωποι εχουμε την μανια να ματαιοποναμε σε τετοιες ωρες και αυτο μας κανει κατωτερα οντα!

ριξε μου ενα χαμογελο!

----------


## τι-ποτέ

... έλα βρε κουτό!
εσύ έχεις την ωριμότητα της γλυκήτητας, που δεν την έχουν πολλοί!
άνοιξέ την και βρες εκείνη τη συνταγή που λέει: Κάλλιο μια πρόοδος λιγότερη και περσότερη ψυχική ισσοροπία, παρά το αντίθετο.
και βρες και το άλλο που λέει: Η ΑΞΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΟΔΟ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΟΣ
και βρες και το άλλο που λέει: 
αν δεν περάσω τώρα θα περάσω σε λίγο!

αλλά ξέρω, και μένα μου συμβαίνουν αυτά...
έλα, ξεκόλλα! φιλάκια πολλά...

----------


## Adzik

..thx ...μονο που τωρα εχω εξεταστικη και μετα τελοσ..... πηγαινα για βαθμο για να περασω φισικοθεραπεια πανεπιστημιο ειμαι σε ιεκ....τωρα παπαλα με ξεφτιλησανε.... και μου αρνιουντε καποιεσ προοδουσ.....ετσι το 18...γινεται 9..και παπαλα ο καλοσ μεσοσ οροοσ....εννοειτε πωσ πανω απ ολα η υγεια μου...

απλα λυπηθηκα γιατι οι ανθρωποι που η υγεια τουσ ειναι καλη και δεν το εχουν βρει ποτε μπροστα τουσ ...νομιζουν πωσ δεν υπαρχει σαν προβλημα....

----------


## Adzik

.......να μια αλλη αποψη του πονου...
:P

----------


## Alterego

Νομιζω τα λογια μας ειναι περιττα...δεν σε βοηθανε!!Ενα χαμογελο ομως θα ηταν η αρχη...

----------


## Adzik



----------


## Adzik



----------


## Adzik



----------


## Adzik

ε μετα απο τοσα χαμογελα δεν εχετε παραπονο....

----------


## Adzik



----------


## Adzik



----------


## Adzik



----------


## iwanna25

αντουλα μου γλυκια μην μελαγχολεις κοριτσακι μου καλο!
εχεις τον συντροφο σου που σε αγαπαει,την οικογενεια σου και οοοοοολους εμας καλη μου!!!

υγ.μια μεγαλη αγκαλιτσα απο μενα και ενα ακομη μεγαλυτερο χαμογελο!!! :Smile: )))))))))))))

----------


## Adzik

..ξερετε τι θυμηθηκα??
οταν ημουν πολυ αρρωστη ...πολυ ασχημα ..μεσ την καταθλιψη θυμαμαι πωσ υπηρχε 
μια αισθυση των τοοοοοσων δυνατοτητων για ολα ............η οποια με συνεθλιβε.....

σοβαρα... ενιωθα την υπαρξη των απειρων δινατοτητων μασ... για ζωη.. ταξιδια..ασχολειεσ... δουλειεσ... ολα μπροστα απο τα ματια μου ..περνουσαν συναιχωσ σαν slideshow και η αισθηση τησ ελειψησ χρονου... 

του \"μα ποοτε θα τα προλαβω ολα αυτα?\" ..και του \"πωσ θα διαλεξω μεσα απο τοοσο μεγαλη ποικηλια στιγμων,πραγματων και επιλογων..\"...με τρελαινε... μια αφορητη συγχιση απο δυνατοτητεσ ..... παραλληλα με το φρικτο γεγονοσ του οτι μου ηταν τοοοσο δυσκολο να σηκωθω απλα απο το κρεβατι....
....ασε η ανικανοτητα μου να εκφρασω τοτε οολη αυτη την συγχιση... λεσ και ημουν κλειδωμενη σε ενα δωματιο χωρισ κλειδι... μονο που το δωματιο ηταν το μυαλο μου...

το εχετε νιωσει ποτε αυτο???

μακια πολλα..

----------


## Alterego

Πολλες φορες με πιανει απελπισια οταν εχω την δυναμη να σκεφτω τις τοσες δυνατοτητες και την τοση ζωη που βρισκεται τοσο κοντα μου...Σκεφτομαι ποτε ακριβως θα προλαβω να κανω τα οσα ονειρευομαι....και η ειρωνια βρισκεται στο γεγονος οτι δεν μπορω καν να αντιδρασω...δεν αρχιζω καν απο καπου...μεσα σε εκεινο το κλουβι,εγκλωβισμενος....
Αραγε το κλειδι δεν υπαρχει;

----------


## iwanna25

Αντούλα μου όλοι οσοι εχουμε περασει βαρια καταθλιψη τα εχουμε νιωσει και σκεφτει αυτα!
ομως σημασια εχει οτι τωρα εισαι καλα κοριτσι μου :Smile:  :Smile: 
φιλακια πολλα!!!

----------


## ROULA

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΑ ΞΑΝΑΒΡΗΚΑ!!!!!

----------


## iwanna25

αχ ρουλακι μου και γω χαιρομαι που σας ξαναβρηκα!!!!!!
πολυ χαιρομαι!!!
φιλακια σε ολους σας!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## kanenas

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Πολλες φορες με πιανει απελπισια οταν εχω την δυναμη να σκεφτω τις τοσες δυνατοτητες και την τοση ζωη που βρισκεται τοσο κοντα μου...Σκεφτομαι ποτε ακριβως θα προλαβω να κανω τα οσα ονειρευομαι....και η ειρωνια βρισκεται στο γεγονος οτι δεν μπορω καν να αντιδρασω...δεν αρχιζω καν απο καπου...μεσα σε εκεινο το κλουβι,εγκλωβισμενος....
> Αραγε το κλειδι δεν υπαρχει;


«... Με μια φυλακη θα ειχε συμβιβαστει. Να τελειωσει σα φυλακισμενος- αυτο θα ηταν σκοπος μιας ζωης. Αλλα τουτο ηταν ενα καγκελωτο κλουβι. Αδιάφορα, δεσποτικα, όπως στο σπίτι του, μπαινοβγαινε απο τα καγκελα ο θορυβος του κοσμου, ο φυλακισμενος ηταν στην πραγματικοτητα ελευθερος, μπορουσε να παιρνει μερος σε ολα, τιποτα δεν του ξεφευγε απ\' ο,τι συνεβαινε έξω, θα μπορουσε μαλιστα να εγκαταλειψει και το κλουβι, τα καγκελα βρισκοταν σε αποσταση μετρων το ενα απο το αλλο, ουτε φυλακισμενος δεν ηταν.»

(Φραντς Καφκα, _Αυτος_)

----------


## Adzik

aytos aytos..o agnostos aytos...:P

γενικα ο καφκα εχει γραψει φοβερα πραγματα... την μεταμορφωση την εχετε διαβασει??

\"κανενασ\" μου... αν σου αρεσει αυτο το ψιλο σαικο που εχει ο Καφκα θα σου αρεσει και ο αγαπημενοσ μου \"jonathan carroll \" diabase to \"ena paidi ston oyrano....\"....και αν ξερεισ καλα αγγλικα εχω να σου πω βιβλια του.... φοβερα!  :Wink:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

μακια σε ολουσ.....

----------


## kanenas

ισος το χοιροτερο: \"Ενα κλουβι πηγε να ψαξει ενα πουλι\"
(ριγος οταν το προτοδιαβασα)

πιος ινε αφτος ο τζ. καρολ; θα τον κιταξο αφου το λες. ευχαριστω!  :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

\"Ενα κλουβι πηγε να ψαξει ενα πουλι\"

καλε μου αυτο ειναι τιτλοσ βιβλιου? για να το βρω...

----------


## Adzik

:Smile: ....

----------


## Adzik

και οι αλλοι??...
πωσ τα καταφερνουν καλητερα απο εμασ?....δεν κανουν τισ ιδιεσ ερωτησεισ?

----------


## olga_soul

Περί ευαισθησίας μιας και το ανέφερες Αφροδίτη μου........διάβασα πρόσφατα το &lt;&lt; Μήπως παραείστε ευαίσθητοι? &gt;&gt; από τα Ελληνικά Γράμματα...

Αισθάνθηκα όχι μόνο καλύτερα αλλά και ιδιαίτερα προικισμένη ώς οντότητα!!!

Αξίζει μελέτης.... :Smile:

----------


## olga_soul

Αφροδίτη μου το ξέρω.......άλλωστε μην ξεχνάς και τον Καρκίνο ωροσκόπο......χε.....χε...... :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by afroditi_
> Εμείς, οι πιο ευαίσθητοι θες, οι πιο ενοχικοί, οι πιο εύθραστοι, οι πιο σκεπτικοί ή και σκεπτόμενοι, οι πιο προβληματισμένοι, οι πιο άτολμοι, οι πιο Low profile, τις περισσοτερες φορές έχουμε μάχη μέσα μας, μας βαζουμε τρικλοποδιές, μας κατηγορούμε, μας τιμωρούμε, μας σαμποτάρουμε, δε μας αγαπάμε τόσο...ίσως γιατί έχουμε συνδέσει την έννοια \'αγαπάω τον εαυτό μου\' με την έννοια \'εαυτούλης\' κι αυτό το απεχθανόμαστε..ίσως γιατί δε λάβαμε στα παιδικά μας χρόνια πραγματική αγάπη και φροντίδα, αλλά μια μορφή αγάπης που πιο πολύ απευθυνόταν στις υπαρξιακές αγωνίες των γονιών μας, παρά σ\'εμάς..πολλά ίσως υπάρχουν...Αλλά όσο και να ψάχνω να τα βρω, τόσο χάνω το τώρα...Το δικαίωμα στο τώρα, που τίποτα και κανείς δεν πρέπει να μου το στερεί..Ειδικά εγώ η ίδια...
> Αλλά καλή στο μπλα μπλα..Στην πράξη να με δω...





ακριβωσ ετσι σκεφτομαι κι εγω.... ακριβωσ...

...ομωσ....

...πωσ γινεται και αυτοι οι ανθρωποι που λεγοντε γονεισ μασ..... 

δεν ειχαν την αναγκη να κανουν τα παιδια τουσ (εμασ) να νιωσουν ασφαλεια?......... 

η φυση.. και το σκεφτομουν για αλλη μια φορα χθεσ..... η φυση εχει προνοησει ωστε προτων τα μωρακια να ειναι απροστατευτα και ομορφα ωστε να αναγκαζει κατα καποιον τροπο τον γονιο να τα φροντισει και να του αρεσει το μωρο....... 
εχει προνοησει για ενα υποτυποδεσ εστω δεσιμο... μεσα απο τα 15 να πω??? χρονια που καλωσ η κακωσ χρειαζεται ενασ ανθρωποσ για να μεγαλωσει...... με αυτον τον τροπο \" αναγκαζει\" τον γονιο να αναπτυξει ενα δεσιμο με το παιδι...εστω και αν αυτο το δεσιμο λεγεται συνηθεια..............

..ποσο σκληροσ πρεπει να εισαι για να μην νιωθεισ την αναγκη να κανεισ το μικρο σου πλασματακι να νιωσει εστω \"ασφαλησ\"..........

........................ τετοια ευθυνοφοβια??? ...τετοιοσ εγωισμοσ??...

πληγωνομαι πολυ.

.........

----------


## kanenas

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> \"Ενα κλουβι πηγε να ψαξει ενα πουλι\"
> 
> καλε μου αυτο ειναι τιτλοσ βιβλιου? για να το βρω...


οχι, ινε απο τους _Αφορισμους_ του. αν σου αρεσε ι (σχεδον αφτοβιογραφικι) _Μεταμορφωση_, θα προτινα να διαβαζες τι Δικη κε τον Πυργο. Θεορατα.

Αλα κε το Γραμμα στον Πατερα πολυ διδακτικο. 




> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> και οι αλλοι??...
> πωσ τα καταφερνουν καλητερα απο εμασ?....δεν κανουν τισ ιδιεσ ερωτησεισ?


γιατι χρυση μου σε απασχολει τοσο το τι κανουν κε πος το κανουν (καπιες) αλες;

----------


## Adzik

χεχεχε οχι δεν με ενδιαφερει.. απλα το κοιταω για διδακτικουσ σκοπουσ αλλα και λογο του οτι ειμαι παρατηριτησ απο την φυση μου..  :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Καλημερα Adzik μου.... :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

kalimera alterego moy.... :Smile:  polla filakia...

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by afroditi_
> Εμείς, οι πιο ευαίσθητοι θες, οι πιο ενοχικοί, οι πιο εύθραστοι, οι πιο σκεπτικοί ή και σκεπτόμενοι, οι πιο προβληματισμένοι, οι πιο άτολμοι, οι πιο Low profile, τις περισσοτερες φορές έχουμε μάχη μέσα μας, μας βαζουμε τρικλοποδιές, μας κατηγορούμε, μας τιμωρούμε, μας σαμποτάρουμε, δε μας αγαπάμε τόσο...ίσως γιατί έχουμε συνδέσει την έννοια \'αγαπάω τον εαυτό μου\' με την έννοια \'εαυτούλης\' κι αυτό το απεχθανόμαστε..ίσως γιατί δε λάβαμε στα παιδικά μας χρόνια πραγματική αγάπη και φροντίδα, αλλά μια μορφή αγάπης που πιο πολύ απευθυνόταν στις υπαρξιακές αγωνίες των γονιών μας, παρά σ\'εμάς..πολλά ίσως υπάρχουν...Αλλά όσο και να ψάχνω να τα βρω, τόσο χάνω το τώρα...Το δικαίωμα στο τώρα, που τίποτα και κανείς δεν πρέπει να μου το στερεί..Ειδικά εγώ η ίδια...
> Αλλά καλή στο μπλα μπλα..Στην πράξη να με δω...
> 
> ...


............

----------


## Adzik

ΓΙΑ εμασ τουσ καταθλιπτικουσ κατι εξτρα...
http://www.depnet.gr/

----------


## Adzik

χεχεχεχεχεχεχεχεχεχεχχεχε χεχεε...

βρηκα τι εχω... δυσανεξια στο περιβαλλον....ριξτε βλεφαρο..πολυ γέλιο...


*Ιδιοπαθής περιβαλλοντική δυσανεξία: Ψυχιατρική θεώρηση*



ΜΑΛΑΜΑ Ε.1, ΠΑΠΑΪΩΑΝΝΟΥ Δ.2
1Παιδοψυχίατρος, Αναπληρώτρια Διευθύντρια Κέντρου Ψυχικής Υγιεινής Παγκρατίου, Νοσοκομείο \"ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΜΟΣ\" 
2Αλλεργιολόγος 

Περίληψη
Η Ιδιοπαθής Περιβαλλοντική Δυσανεξία (ΙΠΔ) ανήκει στα ιατρικώς δυσεξήγητα σύνδρομα ή καταστάσεις, όπως και το Σύνδρομο Χρόνιας Κόπωσης, με το οποίο συχνά συνυπάρχει. Περιγράφηκε τη δεκαετία του \'50 (Πολλαπλή Χημική Ευαισθητοποίηση) ως αδυναμία προσαρμογής του ανθρώπου στο επιβαρημένο με χημικές ουσίες περιβάλλον με αποτέλεσμα τη πρόκληση πολυσυστηματικών, ποικίλης μορφής, έντασης και βαρύτητας συμπτωμάτων. Στη διάρκεια των χρόνων χρησιμοποιήθηκαν πολλοί όροι για την περιγραφή του συνδρόμου (π.χ. Αλλεργική τοξιναιμία, Οικολογική νόσος, Παναλλεργικό Σύνδρομο κλπ). Απετέλεσε το αντικείμενο της εναλλακτικής ιατρικής ειδικότητας της Κλινικής Οικολογίας. Μέχρι σήμερα δεν υπάρχει ομοφωνία για τον ορισμό, τα διαγνωστικά κριτήρια, τους μηχανισμούς παθογένειας-παθοφυσιολογίας, συνυπάρχει δε ή αλληλεπικαλύπτεται με άλλα ιατρικώς δυσεξήγητα σύνδρομα ή καταστάσεις. Έχει παρατηρηθεί επιδημιολογικά και πειραματικά σε μεγάλο αριθμό ατόμων με αναφερόμενη ΙΠΔ αυξημένος επιπολασμός Σωματόμορφων, Αγχωδών και Καταθλιπτικών διαταραχών, καθώς και έχει ερμηνευθεί ως κλασικό εξαρτημένο αντανακλαστικό. Λόγω της πολυμορφίας και του αναφερομένου υψηλού επιπολασμού της ΙΠΔ στο γενικό πληθυσμό των χωρών της Ευρώπης και Β. Αμερικής, αποτελεί αντικείμενο μελέτης πολλών ιατρικών ειδικοτήτων και φαίνεται να υπάρχει απόλυτη ομοφωνία ότι τουλάχιστον ένας σημαντικός αριθμός ασθενών χρήζει Ψυχιατρικής εκτίμησης και ενδεχομένως ειδικής ψυχιατρικής θεραπευτικής παρέμβασης. 

Λέξεις κλειδιά: Αλλεργία, Πολλαπλή Χημική Ευαισθητοποίηση, Ιδιοπαθής Περιβαλλοντική Δυσανεξία, Σωματοποίηση, Κατάθλιψη. 

Πλήρες κείμενο 

http://www.encephalos.gr/41-4-02g.htm

----------


## Adzik

καλημερα καλοι μου...

...σημερα στα σοβαρα...
(χθεσινοσ διαλογοσ με τον συντροφο μου)

- (εκεινοσ με ελαφρυ \"υφακι\") 
δεν σου την λεω...αλλα εχεισ τσακωθει με το χαρτι τουαλετασ??ποτε δεν το αλαζεισ.. (οταν τελειωνει)

- (εγω) 
οχι..απλα ... το ξεχναω....
....(ωντασ λυπημενη λιγο απο πριν...θελησα να του δειξω πωσ σιγα τον λογο για τον οποιο μου κανει παρατηριση..αφου εγω κανω ολεσ τισ δουλειεσ του σπιτιου...)

- ελα να μου δωσεισ ενα φιλι..
- (γυριζωντασ για να τον αγκαλιασω..ειπα..)
αν ειναι να μου την λεσ για το χαρτι...

(ξαφνικα και πολυ αποτομα εκεινοσ σηκωνετε ξεφυσωντασ...και παει στην κουζινα...με αφηνει μονη... απο μεσα ακουγονται νευρικοι ηχοι...αποτομοι..νευριασμεν ι...

-Ματια μου.... (λεω απαλα) ..μολισ γυρισα απο την δουλεια.. πεσ μου σε παρακαλω ειναι τωρα αυτοσ λογοσ για να μου θυμωνεισ?...αν ειναι δυνατον....

- ναι ειναι.... δεν μπορω να σου πω πια μια κουβεντα.. αμεσωσ μουτο γυρνασ στην παρεξηγιση.... αφου σου ειπα \"δεν σου την λεω\"......δεν με ακουσ?..με γραφεισ?δεν με υπολογιζεισ?...

-οχι βεβαια και ξερεισ πολυ καλα ποσο υπολογιζω καθε τι που λεσ.... πωσ σε προσεχω παντα και σε ακουω πολυ καλα.....
αλλα ο αρνητισμοσ αυτοσ ..και η διαστρευλωση καποιεσ φωρεσ τησ εννοιασ τησ προτασησ που ακουω. ειναι πρωταρχικο συμπτωμα την καταθλιψησ δεν το καταλαβαινεισ?........δηλαδη οταν με στεναχωρισει κατι να μην σου το λεω?....
... να μην το ξερεισ?....

-απλα πεσ μου καποια ορια... καποιεσ οδηγιεσ μεχρι που φτανει αυτο... τι δεν πρεπει να ακουσ....
δεν μπορει καθε φωρα να μου λες πωσ ειναι συμπτωμα καταθλιψησ (το καθε φωρα φυσικα εδω υπερβολη..) ...δηλαδη φοβαμαι πια να σου μιλησω να σε πειραξω γιατι μπορει κατι να σε συνθλιψει και ουτε να το καταλαβω...

..- ορουσ..ορια..... ??τι μου ζητασ? μα δεν υπαρχουν....
......απλα στεναχωριεμαι.............ειναι λυπη........ υπαρχουν ορια?....

-παντα εσυ φτεσ για το προβλημα...εσυ το κανεισ προβλημα και παρεξυγιση....


-ναι..χχμμμμ...εγω φταιω παντα (ειπα χαμηλοφωνα)......ναι το εχω ξαναακουσει αυτο...
...ξερεισ ετσι χωρισα και με τον πρωην μου...ακριβωσ αυτα τα λογια μου ειπε..ακριβωσ...(μουδιασε η ψυχη μου...εγω φταιω παλι...παλι εγω.... τον χανω... κουραστηκε ειδη....η πιο καλη μασ σχεση.. η πιο ολοκληρωτικη.. η πιο ικανοποιητικη που ειχαμε ποτε και οι δυο μασ...το εχουμε παραδεχτει...........και σαρκικα αλλα πανω απ ολα νοητικα...... και τοση αγαπη.............θεε μου γιατι...)

-ενταξει εχω κι εγω ενα μεριδιο ευθυνησ που σου ειπα για το χαρτι με ενα μικρο \"υφακι\"..αλλα....
.....και αν ειναι να ειμαι ενασ σαν ολουσ τουσ αλλουσ... τοτε δεν κανουμε τιποτα... θελω να κανω την διαφορα.....θελω να κανουμε την διαφορα....

...υποτιθεται τα βρηκαμε... μου ζητησε συγνωμη..του ζητησα κι εγω....αγκαλιαστηκαμε...

.....ημουν ρακοσ μετα απο αυτα.... οχι λογο τησ συζητησησ αυτησ καθ αυτησ... 

εκανα μπανιο..με το νερο να παρακαλαω να με ξεπλυνει...να φυγει ο πονοσ μου ...αυτη η συνηδιτοποιηση...

..
μονη μου θα πεθανω... με την μοναξια μου.. οι ανθρωποι οσο και να σε αγαπουν,οσο κοντα σου κι αν ειναι..δεν αντεχουν να ακουνε τισ αληθεισ μου...
...θα σταμητησω να του μιλαω για το πωσ νιωθω γιατι δεν αντεχει να τα ακουει προφανοσ...
ειναι δυσκολο για μενα ποσο μαλλον για τουσ αλλουσ που δεν τουσ αφορα και προσωπικα...
...θα παθανω φορωντασ την μοναξια μου σαν πουκαμισο...χμ..κολαρο....
..και με το στομα μου κλειστο... απο χθεσ.. δεν μιλαω πια πολυ..παλι...
..............................κανεισ δεν με αντεχει......
και ναι για να το λενε ολοι απο παντα ..θα εχουν δικιο εγω φταιω για ολα.
.εξαλου παντα το ακουγα αυτο...
...εγω...
επεσε κουραση στουσ ωμουσ μου τωρα..και στα ματια....
...θα πεθανω με το στομα κλειστο .
κολυμποντασ μονη μου στην μοναξια των σκεψεων μου... τι μοιρα και αυτη.

----------


## Adzik

....

----------


## kanenas

Λοιπον Αντωνια( :Wink: , κατ\' εμε πραττεις οριζμενα βασικα λαθη. Πιθανοτατα να τα εχεις ηδη βρει με το φιλο σου. Ισως σε 8 μηνες χωρισετε, ισως μεινετε χρονια μαζι. Δεν εχει τοση σημασια. Η ουσια εγκειται στο να μην απεμπολεις τις βασικες αναγκες του εαυτου σου. Να κανεις υποχωρησεις, αλλα οι βασικες απαιτησεις που εχεις απο μια σχεση πρεπει να εκπληρωνονται. Αλλιως, σχεση ΔΕΝ ειναι. Αν θες να μιλας με το συντροφο σου ενω ο Α αδυνατει να σε ακουσει, τοτε δεν κανει για αυτο το ρολο. 

Φταιω-φταις-φταιει δεν υπαρχει. Ουτε το να κατηγορεις τον εαυτο σου επειδη ισως φοβασαι να αντικρυσεις την πραγματικοητα. 

Υπαρχει μονο το ταιριαζουμε και προχωραμε. Τιποτε αλλο.  :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

Αντα ..σκετο...(ετσι απλα τι να κανω..)

...μα ταιριαζουμε και απιστευτα πολυ μαλιστα...

..απλα δεν νομιζω κανεισ να αντεξει αυτο που ειμαι.... και πολυ πιθανων να με αγαπησει και να θελει μελλον μαζι μου..σαν εκεινον....

----------


## Alterego

...Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που πολυ απλα δεν αντεχουν.Δεν αντεχουν το γελιο μας,το κλαμα μας,το πονο μας,την \"αρρωστια\" μας.Σ\'αυτο δεν μπορεισ να τους αδικησεις,ετσι ειναι φτιαγμενοι,απλα να μην αντεχουν.Αληθεια ποσο καιρο εχεις να κλαψεις εσυ η εγω η καποιος αλλος μπροστα σε καποιον και να μην δακρυσει και αυτος;Δεν αντεχεται πια ουτε το δακρυ....ουτε κι η δικια μας κρυφη μοναξια,στεναχωρια.
Απο την δικια μας πλευρα αυτο θα πρεπε να μας τρελλενει,ομως δεν φταινε οι αλλοι γιαυτο.Οπως και εγω,υπαρχουν πραγματα που ισως να μην αντεχω οταν τα ακουω και τα βλεπω απο καποιον αλλον ανθρωπο.Πρεπει να συμβιβαζομαστε σε μια τετοια ιδεα,να μην αφηνουμε να βγαινουν λογια η πραξεις που ο αλλος απλα θα τις φιλτραρει με ενα δικο του τροπο, εντελως διαφορετικο απ\'τον δικο μας.Πιστεψε με κουραζει περισσοτερο να θετουμε σαν δικαιολογια το καθε προβλημα μας.
Οπως \"δεν καταλαμβανεις,εχω προβλημα,καταθλιψη\" κλπ

Αντα....δυναμη..

----------


## τι-ποτέ

pitσιρίκι αζντικάκι! :Smile: 
δεν έγινε εδώ που τα λέμε και τίποτε!
σου την είπε για το χαρτί.
ωραία.
(δλδ άσχημα, αλλα αυτό είναι τίποτε άλλο).
είχε κι αυτός τα νεύρα του.
εσύ έχεις τις ευαισθησίες σου, αυτός τα νευράκια του!ε, τι να κάνουμε, συμβαίνεισεπολλούς!
το να μην τα βρίσκετε κάποιες στιγμές δε σημαίνει ότι φταις για όλα! έλα, αυτό το \'φταίω για όλα\'να κάνεις αγώνα να το κόψεις! όπως προσπαθούμε να κόψουμε το τσιγάρο!
άντε, φιλάκια και καλό βράδυ. τι έγινε η ιωάννα και ο ραψωδός;την κοπανήσανε για τις μπαχάμες; εγώ φοράω πυτζάμες (είδατε ομοιοκαταληξία :Wink:  και πάω για ύπνο!
καλη σας νύχτα!

----------


## iwanna25

παρούσα Ελένη μου!:P:P
καλημερα να χουμε!

----------


## Adzik

προχθεσ..ειδα το\" ΤΖΟ ΜΠΛΑΚ\" με τον απιστευτο μπραντ πιτ...οποιοσ δεν το εχει δει.. να το δει ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΩΣ .....
...
καπου προσ το τελοσ ρωταει καποιον...
\"που ξερεισ πωσ η γυναικα σου σε αγαπαει?\"
και ο αλλοσ απανταει...
\"ξερει ολεσ τισ χειροτερεσ μου στιγμεσ..τισ χειροτερεσ μου πραξεισ....και ομωσ ειναι μαζι μου... αυτο μασ κανει ελευθερουσ.... να αγαπηθουμε πραγματικα..και ανωτερα.... γυμνοι ο ενασ μπροστα στον αλλον....\"


ναι.... πιστευω πωσ αυτο ειναι σκληρο..αλλα μονο ετσι υπαρχει αληθινη αποδοχη και αγαπη...

γι αυτο θελω να σασ εξωμολογηθω κατι... γιατι εδω στο φορουμ..ολοι αγαπαμε ο ενασ τον αλον γνωριζωντασ τισ κακεσ στιγμεσ..αλλα και τισ κακεσ..χμ ασχημεσ πλευρεσ του καθενα μασ......
.....και ναι αυτο ειναι ειλικρινεια... ειναι ..αποδοχη.. ειναι αγαπη....

κι επειδη σασ αγαπαω τοσο πολυ...

χθεσ καθομουν στο λεωφορειο και κοιταζα τουσ πιο νεουσ ανθρωπουσ απο μενα.. τουσ εφηβουσ.. και τουσ 20 αριδεσ...... ολοι τουσ κοριτσια αγορια..γυναικεσ ανδρεσ... ηταν τοοοσο ομορφοι...

σκεφτικα..θεε μου ..ποοοσο ομορφοι ειναι οι νεοι ανθρωποι?......τοοοσο ομορφοι.....
.
...παραλληλα μου διμιουργηθηκε και η απορεια \"μασ φτανουν αραγε σαν αισθηση τα χρονια τησ νεοτητασ μασ?....τα χωρταινουμε ωστε να πουμε.. ναι φτανει..μου αρεσει που μεγαλωνω..??????.\"

ασχετα με αυτο.... σκεπτομενη την ομορφια ολων τον νεων ανθρωπων σκεφτικα κατι που το θεωρω κακο και λαθοσ...

..σκεφτικα πωσ ειναι τοσο ομορφοι που θα μπορουσα να τουσ ερωτευτω ολουσ... γυναικεσ και ανδρεσ...κοριτσια αγορια..πωσ... η νεοτητα τουσ σε κανει να θελεισ να αγγιξεισ τα προσωπα τουσ.....
..ισωσ και να τα φιλησεισ...
..να τουσ κανεισ ερωτα...
μη παρεξυγιθω εννοω ηλικειεσ..απο 17 μεχρι 20 φεριπιν.... αλλα και παλι απο μονη τησ αυτη η σκεψη ειναι παρεξηγισιμη ...και κακη νομιζω. λιγο ανωμαλη....... ενιωσα πωσ μου αρεσουν παρα πολυ οι νεοι ανθρωποι... μου βγηκε κατι σε \"παιδια των λουλουδιων\".ελευθεροσ ερωτασ μεταξυ ολων.... χεχε τι να πω...

...ντρεπομαι γι αυτο..αλλα ετσι ενιωσα ...σημερα δεν το νιωθω πια στον βαθμο που το ενιωσα χθεσ... ισωσ ηταν απλα μια σκεψη..μια φαντασιωση... ισωσ φταιει και η δικη μου νεοτητα στην τελικη ειμαι 23....

...το εχετε σκεφτει ποτε??????

..υ.γ...μη με παρεξυγισετε... κι ελπιζω να μην αλαξετε την γνωμη που εχετε μεσα σασ για μενα... σασ αγαπω πολυ...

Αντουλα.

----------


## raphsssodos

δεν το έχω σκεφτεί ή για να είμαι πιο ακριβής αποκρούω τη σκέψη πριν καν έρθει αλλά εσύ σίγουρα δεν χρειάζεται να ντρέπεσαι που αφέθηκες στον παράνομο πειρασμό αυτής της σκέψης

----------


## Adzik

:Smile:  καλε μου... \"που αφεθηκεσ στον παρανομο πειρασμο αυτησ τησ σκεψησ\"....τι ομορφα ειπωμενο....

....δεν χρειαζεται να ντρεπομαι λεσ..γιατι??..φανταζομαι επειδη ειναι απλα μια σκεψη..και ολοι κατα καιρουσ κανουμε λαθοσ η κακεσ σκεψεισ.... και δεν πειραζει κανεναν.. δεν κανει κακο σε κανεναν μια σκεψη...

....χμμ.. ναι μπορει να ειναι ετσι...

----------


## τι-ποτέ

άντα, τέτοιες σκέψεις δεν έχεις κάνει μόνο εσύ, αν κρίνω από τον εαυτό μου, που έχω κάνει παρόμοιες, όλοι μας, λίγο ως πολύ, φαντασιωνόμαστε διάφορα.
επειδή εγώ σας περνάω πολύ στα χρόνια, είναι αστείο, αλλά προχτές είχα μια παρόμοια σκέψη: σκεφτόμουνα πόσο εύκολα κάνω νέους φίλους. κι έβλεπα τα μούτρα μου στν καθρέφτη, και σκεφτόμουνα και τους συνομιλήκους μου, άντρες γυναίκες. τότε μου ήρθαν στο νου όλοι οι νέοι φίλοι μου. τη διαφορά εμφάνισης, αυτήν σκέφτηκα. τις ρθτίδες που κάνουν συνήθως τους ανθρώπους πιο σοβαρούς.
και σκέφτηκα: πόσα πράματα θα είχαν να μας μάθουν οι νέοι που έχουμε ξεχάσει, και περνώντας τα χρόνια γινομαστε πιο \'λίγοι\'...
αν έχει κανείς απάντηση, και φαντάζομαι πως έχετε, ή έτσι νομίζω, αυτομάτως παίρνεις κι εσύ την απάντησή σου άντα. είμαστε όλοι άνθρωποι, αλληλέγγυοι στο σύμπαν της ύπαρξης.

----------


## raphsssodos

βασικά άντα δεν χρειάζεται να ντρέπεσαι για τίποτα αν καταφέρεις να τα βρεις με την πάρτυ σου και να υποστηρίζεις ότι κάνεις

----------


## Adzik

ναι ...συμφωνω μεχρι εκει οπου δεν παραβιαζεισ τα ορια του προσωπικου χωρου των αλλων ... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## raphsssodos

και αυτό μπορείς να το κάνεις...είναι μία από τις επιλογές σου...

----------


## Adzik

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y204/adzik/littleprincedrawing3.jpg

me..

----------


## raphsssodos

είπα κι εγώ...:P

----------


## Adzik

lollllll........

----------


## liberchild

Ολοι φαντασιώνουμε διάφορα πράγματα και η φαντασία είναι κάτι το επιτρεπτό.Κανείς λοιπόν δεν παρεξηγεί τις σκέψεις που έκφράζονται με ειλικρίνια κ στην τελική αυτό είναι που έχει την αξία του.

----------


## Adzik

Αυτο ομωσ δεν σημαινει πωσ Θα επρεπε να κανω τετοιεσ σκεψεισ....

----------


## liberchild

Δεν χωράνε πρέπει στις σκέψεις αλλιώς θάμασταν ρομπότ.Ούτε τύψεις για ότι σκεφτόμαστε.Εξ άλλου η σκέψη απέχει αρκετά απο το να γίνει πράξη.

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by liberchild_
> Δεν χωράνε πρέπει στις σκέψεις αλλιώς θάμασταν ρομπότ.Ούτε τύψεις για ότι σκεφτόμαστε.Εξ άλλου η σκέψη απέχει αρκετά απο το να γίνει πράξη.


σωστό.

----------


## Adzik

:Smile:  ναι...

μ αρεσει αυτο....

): :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## τι-ποτέ

έχω καιρό να μπω, τρέχουν διάφορα, όχι μόνο αρνητικά, αλλά και θετικά
σας έχω πεθυμήσει όλους!
πολλά φιλιά...

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by τι-ποτέ_
> έχω καιρό να μπω, τρέχουν διάφορα, όχι μόνο αρνητικά, αλλά και θετικά
> σας έχω πεθυμήσει όλους!
> πολλά φιλιά...


για σου για σου Καλη μου τι-ποτε.... μασ εχεισ λυψει πολυ...
ο μικροσ πωσ ειναι?
Εσυ?......ελπιζω ολοψυχα να αντεχεισ....
...χαιρομαστε πολυ για τα θετικα....
..μακαρι να γινουν ολα μονο θετικα....


σ αγαπαμε πολυ ..να μην το ξεχνασ..

σε φιλω ζεστα..

Αντουλα.

----------


## Adzik

ηρθε η ανοιξη....

----------


## Dalia

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες.  :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

:Smile:  :Smile:  ....αγαπημενοι μου φιλοι....την Πεμπτη φευγω Κρητη για πρακτικη ...απ οτι φαινεται θα κρατησει περισσοτερο απ οσο το υπολογιζαμε κατι αναπαντεχο .... οπωσ και ο τροποσ που ετσι ξαφνικα το εμαθα... σημερα...


........ειμαι πολυ ευτυχισμενη.. θα ειναι κατι πολυ σημαντικο για μενα.... σαφωσ οχι σημαντικοτερο απο την πιο υπεροχη σχεση μου που εχω αυτον τον καιρο και ελπιζω μια μερα ... να ολοκληρωθει και με ενα παιδακι...... 
....
να ξερετε πωσ σασ αγαπω πολυ...και συγκινουμαι.... 
οι φιλοι μου....
...το στηριγμα μου.. οι πιο δικοι μου ανθρωποι τοοσο καιρο ....εσεισ....χεχε.... στα δυσκολα...πρωτα..και τωρα στισ χαρεσ.......

...στελνω θετικη ενεργεια σε ολουσ εσασ που αγαπαω τοοσο πολυ... καθημερινα ...οστε να εχουμε οολοι μασ κουραγιο και δυναμη να αναπτυχθουμε..... 

... δωστε μου δυναμη ....να πανε οολα καλα.... και πανω απ ολα...να βρει το κουραγιο ο αγαπημενοσ μου... να μην παψει ποτε να πιστευει σε εμασ.... και στο οτι θα γυρισω μετα απο καποιουσ μηνεσ..και θα τον λατρευω πολυ περισσοτερο ακομα..((αν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να γινει κατι τετοιο..))...

......και παλι ενα (2) θα σασ πω.....

απαπη μου..
εκει εξω...να ξερεισ πωσ εισαι οτι σηματικοτερο ειχα ποτε στην ζωη μου... πλημμυριζεισ την καρδια μου και το μυαλο μου........δεν υπαρχει τιποτα ..τιποτα πανω απο εμασ........... σ αγαπω παααρα πολυ..τοσο που ποτε δεν θα μπορουσεσ να καταλαβεισ....
.....εισαι αυτοσ που θελω... και αυτο δεν αλαζει.- να μην το ξεχνασ ποτε......


και 
σε ολουσ εσασ...
...
σασ ευχαριστω πολυ....για ολο αυτον τον καιρο..... ησασταν οι φιλοι ..που δεν ειχα ποτε....
..και σασ ευχαριστω για οτι εχουμε ακομη να ζησουμε μαζι....

σασ φιλω.....
με αγαπη..

Αντουλα...

----------


## Adzik

o EMO einai ooola ta lefta...hehehehe

----------


## Pappas10

> _Originally posted by Adzik_... δωστε μου δυναμη ....να πανε οολα καλα.... και πανω απ ολα...να βρει το κουραγιο ο αγαπημενοσ μου... να μην παψει ποτε να πιστευει σε εμασ.... και στο οτι θα γυρισω μετα απο καποιουσ μηνεσ..και θα τον λατρευω πολυ περισσοτερο ακομα..((αν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να γινει κατι τετοιο..))...
> 
> ......και παλι ενα (2) θα σασ πω.....
> 
> απαπη μου..
> εκει εξω...να ξερεισ πωσ εισαι οτι σηματικοτερο ειχα ποτε στην ζωη μου... πλημμυριζεισ την καρδια μου και το μυαλο μου........δεν υπαρχει τιποτα ..τιποτα πανω απο εμασ........... σ αγαπω παααρα πολυ..τοσο που ποτε δεν θα μπορουσεσ να καταλαβεισ....
> .....εισαι αυτοσ που θελω... και αυτο δεν αλαζει.- να μην το ξεχνασ ποτε......


Ατζίκου μου... δεν ξέρω πολλά πράγματα αλλά γνωρίζω αρκετά καλά τι σημαίνει αγάπη, έρωτας και αφοσίοση. Μπορώ λοιπόν να μιλήσω εκ μέρους του αγαπημένου σου νομίζω.

Είμαι σίγουρος πως καταλαβαίνει τους λόγους που επιβάλουν αυτήν την πολύμηνη αποχή σου. Ξέρει κι εκείνος - όπως κι εσύ - το πόσο αναγκαίες είναι κάποιες θυσίες στο τώρα ώστε να είστε πολύ καλύτερα στο μετά. Ξέρει επίσης ότι σ\' αγαπάει όσο τον αγαπάς, σε πιστεύει όσο τον πιστεύεις, σε θέλει όσο τον θέλεις και πως μπορεί να σε περιμένει όσο κι εσύ.

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μακρυγορώ. Θα σου πω μόνο ένα πράγμα εκ\' μέρους του. ΜΗ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ, ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ. 

Πιστεύω ότι θα είναι μία τεράστια εμπειρία για εσένα αυτό το ταξίδι. 

Να ξέρεις ότι ο αγαπημένος σου θα είναι μαζί σου ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ. ΚΑΘΕ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ. 

Να ξέρεις ότι ο αγαπημένος σου θα σε λατρεύει περισσότερο - αν αυτό είναι δυνατόν - όταν γυρίσεις ή όταν έρθει εκείνος.

Μα πάνω απ\' όλα να ξέρεις ότι ο αγαπημένος σου στηρίζει όλες τις επιλογές σου ακριβώς γι\' αυτό. Γιατί Σ\' ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ. 

Καλό ταξίδι και καλη επιτυχία Ατζίκου μου. 

ΜΗ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ ΑΤΖΙΚΟΥ ΜΟΥ. ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ.... ΜΗ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ. 

Μιχάλης.

----------


## raphsssodos

άντααα ούυλα θα πάνε καλά, θα σε χαρεί η κρήτη, θα δοκιμαστεί και η σχέση σου και μετά θέλουμε φωτογραφίες με κουφέτααα!!!καλή τύχη!!!

----------


## Adzik

...εννννοειτε ματια μου...ολοι καλεσμενοι στον γαμο...χεχε.....τι λετε? αντε και στα δικα μασ-δικα σασ....!!!!!:P:P:P:P:P

και a pro po ¨\"Ένα-ν-ανέφαλο περνά, βαστά νερό και χιόνι,
ας είναι καλορίζικο τση νύφης το σεντόνι. \" 


\"Ας είναι καλορίζικη τση νύφηʼ μας η προίκα
που θα τη χαίρεται μαζί με του γαμπρού τη γλύκα.



\"
Όσʼ άνθη έχει ο Μάιος και ο χειμώνας χιόνια
εύχομαι στους μελλόνυμφους ευτυχισμένα χρόνια.\" ...χεχεχεχεχεχ...

----------


## raphsssodos

...μες στη χαρουμενιά είσαι τελευταία...:-Ρ

----------


## Pappas10

Τσι Άντας μας την τσάχπινια άλλη καμιά δεν έχει...

έλα έλα άλλη καμιά δεν έχει

Για τούτο το e-psychology για καύχημα την έχει

έλα έλα έλα... για καύχημα την έχει....



Τσε τώρα πάγει για δουλειά σ\' ένα ξενοδοχείο

έλα έλα σ\' ένα ξενόδοχειο

όπου η πισίνα του χωρεί κι ένα μεγάλο πλοίο

έλα έλα έλα... κι ένα μεγάλο πλοίο....



ωωω...ωωω...ωωω..ωωωω



Πάγει εκεί λέγει για το ΣΠΑ όπου το χει σπουδάσει

έλα έλα όπου το\' χει σπουδάσει

Να κάτσει κάνα εξάμηνο και εμπειρία να φτιάσει

έλα έλα έλα... και εμπειρία να φτιάσει



Κι όσο για το αγόρι της που μένει στην Αθήνα

έλα έλα που μένει στην Αθήνα... 

Λέει να την επισκέφτεται.. δυο-τρείς φορές το μήνα...

έλα έλα έλα... δυο-τρεις φορές το μήνα



ωωω....ωωω...ωωω...ωωω



Τούτη την Μαντινάδα μου επάρε την μαζί σου

έλα έλα... για πάρε την μαζί σου

Για να την βλέπεις να γελάς ν\' ανοίγει τσι η ψυχή σου

έλα έλα έλα... ν\' ανοίγει τσι η ψυχή σου



*ΚΙ ΑΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΚΡΗΤΙΚΟΣ ΘΕΛΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΛΕΨΕΙ*

έλα έλα... θελήσει να σε κλέψει

*ΠΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ Ο ΕΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΣΥΓΡΑΦΕΥΣ ΦΑΠΕΣ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΕΨΕΙ*

έλα έλα έλα... φάπες θα τον φιλέψει....



ωωω...ωωω...ωωωχ αμάν.

----------


## Adzik

lollloll...αχαχαχχχχαχαχαχαχ..... χεχεχεχεχεχ...καρδια μου..........λολ...πολυ καλο....ακομη γελαω........... μακια του...

υγ. το καλητερο ειναι το ρεφρεν...\"ελλλααα ελλααα....\"....χεχεχεχε

----------


## Adzik

Αγαπεσ μου..μια και παω Κρητη και μαλλον θα μεινω καιρο εκει...ειναι κανεισ απο Κρητη??????????????????? καλημερα....μακια...

----------


## raphsssodos

ο αντώνς

----------


## Adzik

aaa ναι ο Αντωνησ ο 25....ε?...ναι...σωστα...θενκσ Raps..moy.

----------


## raphsssodos

γιεπ αυτός

----------


## raphsssodos

πάρε και μια φωτογραφία να συμπληρώσεις τη συλλογή σου :Big Grin: 




αχ αχ τι αγάπες είναι αυτές...

----------


## Adzik

αχοοοουυυυυυυυυυ τα....

----------


## lina

φοβερη φωτογραφια

----------


## Adzik

Kaloi moy...elpizo na iste ooloi kala..... ego edo stin Kriti konta stin xersonisso...... doylia doylia..alla kai aeras..... den exo tin eykeria na mpeno ....na min me pareksigite...na kserete omos pos sas skeytomai poli....
sas filo glikaaa glika....!!!!!
Me poly agaph Antoyla....!!!!!

----------


## Adzik

ma oyte ena minimaaaa,,,,,,,oyte ena sto koritsi poy kseniteytike sto megalo nisi kai den exei kanenan???..... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: : :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: axxxx................paei.... me ksexasate,,,,,(paraponiara....))))

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> πάρε και μια φωτογραφία να συμπληρώσεις τη συλλογή σου
> 
> 
> 
> 
> αχ αχ τι αγάπες είναι αυτές...


Είναι γλυκύτατα Μπίλυ......

----------


## Kassi

Έλα Άντα!!!Τι κάνεις ωρέ κοπέλι;;;Δε κουζουλάθητσες ακόμα ωρέ,εεεε;
Άντα τι κάνεις εκεί κάτω Κρήτη;;;Για ποιο λόγο πήγες εκεί;;;Δεν διάβασα προσεκτικά τους λόγους.....Στείλε κανά τεστάκι σου σαν και τα άλλα με τις φραουλίτσες να γελάσει λίγο το χειλάκι μου...

----------


## interappted

αντουλα σε διαβασα αυτες τις ημερεσ και απο εκει που ημουν ετσι&lt;a href=\"http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253F partner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk142YYGR%2526i%253D15 %252F15%255F4%255F132%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html\" target=\"_blank\"&gt;&lt;img src=\"http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_4_132.gif\" alt=\"SmileyCentral.com\" border=\"0\"&gt;&lt;img border=\"0\" src=\"http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252F nocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egi f%253Fi%253D15%252F15_4_132/image.gif\"&gt;&lt;/a&gt;
κααι με εκανες ετσι&lt;a href=\"http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253F partner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk142YYGR%2526i%253D11 %252F11%255F5%255F15%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html\" target=\"_blank\"&gt;&lt;img src=\"http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/11/11_5_15.gif\" alt=\"SmileyCentral.com\" border=\"0\"&gt;&lt;img border=\"0\" src=\"http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252F nocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egi f%253Fi%253D11%252F11_5_15/image.gif\"&gt;&lt;/a&gt;

----------


## Kassi

Ρε συ Ίντερ το τελευταίο σου μήνυμα μου ήρθε κάπως πολύ κωδικοποιημένο να το πω;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## τι-ποτέ

γειά σου άντα, μπαίνω σπάνια λόγω δουλιάς αλλά σε σκέπτομαι πολύ! να είσαι καλά όπου κι αν είσαι!

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> ma oyte ena minimaaaa,,,,,,,oyte ena sto koritsi poy kseniteytike sto megalo nisi kai den exei kanenan???.....:axxxx................paei.... me ksexasate,,,,,(paraponiara....))))


φόρουμ χωρίς την adzik γίνεται; -δεν γίνεται!
μας λείπεις όταν λείπεις που λέει και η κάσσυ.

----------


## Adzik

Sas eyxaristo poliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...moy lipete poliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
kai sas agapo poliiii...

.....me sigkinisate para poli.... .....sas stelno pollaa polaa kritika filakia ....kai mantinades agapis.......

----------


## keep_walking

Γεια σου Adzik ελπιζω να περνας υπεροχα :Smile:

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> 
> ......φόρουμ χωρίς την adzik γίνεται; -δεν γίνεται!


Φόρουμ χωρίς ραψωδό γίνεται δεν γίνεται....
welcome back

----------


## Adzik

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: ..... ti na po.... briskomai se periodo epilogon.... ...enilikon vs efibikon epilogon.... kai kserete poso se ponane aytes oi epiloges...........kserete.... :P

...pola pola filakia se oola ta moytrakia

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by husband_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> 
> ......φόρουμ χωρίς την adzik γίνεται; -δεν γίνεται!
> 
> ...


προς το παρόν έχω ολοκληρώσει και ολοκληρωθεί εδώ μέσα και το κουμπάκι της καταχώρησης δεν θα το πατάω πλέον. ευχαριστώ και ευχαριστείτε.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Adzik

ραπσοδουκο τα προσωπικα σου πωσ ειναι????.....

----------


## Adzik

Απο δευτερα μαλλον ξεκιναω ψυχοθεραπεια.....ελπιζω τουλαχιστον...........καλα νεα.... καινουρια νεα.... απαραιτητα νεα..

..αιντε να ιδουμε.....:P

----------


## Adzik

Παρ ολη μου την προσπαθεια..παρ ολη την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη... παραμενω η \"παραξενη \"....που οι αλλοι συνηθωσ δεν επιλεγουν για παρεα τουσ σαν πρωτη επιλογη....
η \"παραξενη \" που κανει ολο \"παραξενεσ ερωτησεισ\"......
...και μονη μου οπωσ παλια....

\"διαφορετικη..\" μονο που τωρα.....δεν με πειραζει και τοσο............ γιατι οπωσ εχουμε χιλιοπει...

εστω και ενασ να σε αγαπαει γι αυτο που εισαι...

αξιζει αν νιωθεισ καλα με τον εαυτο μου...να μην αλαξεισ..να μεινεισ ο εαυτοσ σου...... γι αυτον τον εναν........που θα δει \"εσενα\"...και οχι τισ προκαταληψεισ και τουσ φωβουσ του σε σενα....

...κι ασ ειστε μονο οι δυο σασ........ετσι απλα...

----------


## Adzik

ισωσ να ειμαι λαθοσ........αλλα ναι θελω να το πιστευω...

----------


## Pappas10

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> Παρ ολη μου την προσπαθεια..παρ ολη την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη... παραμενω η \"παραξενη \"....που οι αλλοι συνηθωσ δεν επιλεγουν για παρεα τουσ σαν πρωτη επιλογη....
> η \"παραξενη \" που κανει ολο \"παραξενεσ ερωτησεισ\"......
> ...και μονη μου οπωσ παλια....
> 
> \"διαφορετικη..\" μονο που τωρα.....δεν με πειραζει και τοσο............ γιατι οπωσ εχουμε χιλιοπει...
> 
> εστω και ενασ να σε αγαπαει γι αυτο που εισαι...
> 
> ...


Ατζίκου, 

Δες το πρώτο μήνυμα αυτού του θέματος... δες την απελπισία, αγωνία, φόβο, άγχος, ανασφάλεια που βγάζει. Κατάλαβε πόσο μεγάλο δρόμο έχεις καλύψει. Πόσο πιο δυνατή είσαι τώρα. Πόσο πιο ολοκληρωμένη είσαι και θα καταλάβεις πόσο πολύτιμος είναι ο εαυτός σου.

Ατζίκου μου, δεν μας ορίζουν οι άλλοι. Εμείς ορίζουμε τους εαυτούς μας. Και η - όποια - απόρριψη της διαφορετικότητας που μερικές φορές απορρέει από αυτόν τον αυτοπροσδιορισμό δεν είναι πάντα δείγμα δικής μας ανεπάρκειας. Πολλές φορές είναι δείγμα ανεπάρκιας εκείνου που δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει. 

Μη φοβάσαι την απόρριψη των ανθρώπων που δεν σε καταλαβαίνουν και δεν απαντούν στις ερωτήσεις σου. Να σε προβληματίζει μόνο η απόρριψη εκείνων που σε καταλαβαίνουν και ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ να απαντήσουν στις ερωτήσεις σου. 

Όσο για αυτόν τον \"έναν\" άνθρωπο. Κάποιο πουλάκι μου ψυθίρισε ότι λατρεύει τις ερωτήσεις σου και γουστάρει να τις απαντάει. Και πως ο μόνος φόβος του είναι μήπως μια μέρα δεν καταφέρει να σου απαντήσει. Επίσης το ίδιο πουλάκι μου είπε ότι δεν σκοπεύει να σε αφήσει ποτέ μόνη σου και πως θα είναι πάντα δίπλα σου εφ\' όσον θέλεις κι εσύ να είσαι δίπλα του και του το δείχνεις. Μου είπε ότι του αρέσει να σκέφτεται ότι τον ρωτάς \"περίεργα\" πράγματα για πάντα. Και ότι τον προκαλείς να σου απαντήσει. Και είπε το πουλάκι ότι του αρέσεις όπως είσαι. Και πως δεν θέλει ν\' αλλάξεις.... αρκεί να τον αγαπάς όσο σ\' αγαπάει και να τον πιστεύεις όπως σε πιστεύει κι εκείνος.

Λαλίστατο το πουλάκι... μου πήρε τ\' αυτιά λέμε....

Παππάς10 ή κατά κόσμον Μιχάλης.

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> Απο δευτερα μαλλον ξεκιναω ψυχοθεραπεια.....ελπιζω τουλαχιστον...........καλα νεα.... καινουρια νεα.... απαραιτητα νεα..
> 
> ..αιντε να ιδουμε.....:P


Άντα γεια.Τι μου κάνεις;Τόσο καιρό δεν ήσουν σε ψυχοθεραπεία;

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by Pappas10_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> Παρ ολη μου την προσπαθεια..παρ ολη την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη... παραμενω η \"παραξενη \"....που οι αλλοι συνηθωσ δεν επιλεγουν για παρεα τουσ σαν πρωτη επιλογη....
> η \"παραξενη \" που κανει ολο \"παραξενεσ ερωτησεισ\"......
> ...και μονη μου οπωσ παλια....
> ...



Μιχάλη συμφωνώ πολύ μαζί σου.Είπες ότι στο φόρουμ μπήκες με προτροπή της φίλης σου και αναρωτιέμαι ποια τυχερή σε έχει.Μπράβο ρε παληκάρι!Βάστα γερά......
Λοιπόν τώρα Μιχάλη μπορεί ο φίλος της Άντας να γουστάρει τη διαφορετικότητά της και καλά κάνει αλλά στην Άντα μένουν και άλλα κενά όπως αυτά ίσως της κοινωνικότητας,της φιλίας που θέλει σαν άνθρωπος να καλύψει.Έχει κι αυτή να πάρει επιβεβαίωση και από άλλους τομείς της ζωής της μιας και οι άνθρωποι δεν είμαστε μονοδιάστατοι.Μπορεί στον φίλο της να αρέσει αυτή η εξάρτηση που του έχει και δε φταίει εκείνος που η μικρή Άντα δεν είναι ευτυχισμένη.Η Άντα θα μπορεί να είναι πιο ευτυχισμένη και να δίνει πιο πολλά πράγματα στη σχέση της όταν πάρει επιβεβαίωση και από άλλους τομείς που αισθάνεται εκείνη ότι θέλει να πάρει.Κι εγώ μπορεί να λέω δεν έχω ανάγκη τις φίλες αλλά γαμώτο θα αισθανόμουν πολύ καλύτερα αν είχα.....Με εκνεύριζε παλιά που ο γκόμενος ήταν και φίλος.....Μπορεί σε αυτόν να άρεσε αλλά εμένα με ενοχλούσε....

----------


## Pappas10

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_Μιχάλη συμφωνώ πολύ μαζί σου.Είπες ότι στο φόρουμ μπήκες με προτροπή της φίλης σου και αναρωτιέμαι ποια τυχερή σε έχει.Μπράβο ρε παληκάρι!Βάστα γερά......
> Λοιπόν τώρα Μιχάλη μπορεί ο φίλος της Άντας να γουστάρει τη διαφορετικότητά της και καλά κάνει αλλά στην Άντα μένουν και άλλα κενά όπως αυτά ίσως της κοινωνικότητας,της φιλίας που θέλει σαν άνθρωπος να καλύψει.Έχει κι αυτή να πάρει επιβεβαίωση και από άλλους τομείς της ζωής της μιας και οι άνθρωποι δεν είμαστε μονοδιάστατοι.*Μπορεί στον φίλο της να αρέσει αυτή η εξάρτηση που του έχει και δε φταίει εκείνος που η μικρή Άντα δεν είναι ευτυχισμένη.Η Άντα θα μπορεί να είναι πιο ευτυχισμένη και να δίνει πιο πολλά πράγματα στη σχέση της όταν πάρει επιβεβαίωση και από άλλους τομείς που αισθάνεται εκείνη ότι θέλει να πάρει.*Κι εγώ μπορεί να λέω δεν έχω ανάγκη τις φίλες αλλά γαμώτο θα αισθανόμουν πολύ καλύτερα αν είχα.....Με εκνεύριζε παλιά που ο γκόμενος ήταν και φίλος.....Μπορεί σε αυτόν να άρεσε αλλά εμένα με ενοχλούσε....


Φίλη Kassi_21, 

Απίστευτα σωστή παρατήρηση. Πολλοί άνθρωποι αρέσκονται στο να γίνονται η εξάρτηση του συντρόφου τους. Κάτι τέτοιο καλύπτει άλλωστε και τις δικές τους ανασφάλειες. Δεν νομίζω ότι ο σύντροφος της Άντας έχει όμως τέτοιο σκοπό. Άλλωστε, απ\' ό,τι κατάλαβα, δεν προέβαλε καμμία αντίρρηση στην μετακόμιση της Αντούλας για ένα 6μηνο στην Κρήτη. Αντίθετα έχω την αίσθηση ότι μάλλον στηρίζει την επιλογή της αυτή. 

Όσον τώρα αφορά την ανάγκη \"κοινωνικότητας\" ενός ανθρώπου και πάλι συμφωνώ με μία προσωπική παρατήρηση (μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος). Μία φιλία είναι πρώτα διαδικασία και μετά σχέση. Δηλαδή ένας άνθρωπος που γνωρίζεις μπορεί αυτόματα να γίνεται \"γνωστός\" αλλά μέχρι να γίνει \"φίλος\" ή \"φίλη\" η γνωριμία θα πρέπει να δοκιμαστεί αλλά και να δυιλιστεί μέσα από διάφορες καταστάσεις καθημερινότητας όσο και προσωπικές. Όπως επίσης θα πρέπει να έχει αποσαφηνισμένους συναισθηματικούς δεσμούς και ψυχολογικές επιδράσεις. 

Όλα αυτά θέλουν χρόνο αλλά και προσπάθεια, όπως άλλωστε και κάθε είδους ανθρώπινη εξωοικογενειακή σχέση (όχι ότι στις οικογενειακές σχέσεις δεν χρειάζεται προσπάθεια, απλά εκεί κάποιοι δεσμοί είναι de facto και εκ\' γενετής καθορισμένοι). Η \"προσπάθεια\" αυτή έχει με τη σειρά της κάποιους κώδικες, τόσο επικοινωνίας όσο και συμπεριφοράς. Και αυτοί οι κώδικες με τη σειρά τους υπόκεινται σε διαρκείς επεξεργασίες και αναπροσαρμογές. 

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι μία πραγματική φιλία είναι το ίδιο δύσκολη - αν όχι πιο δύσκολη - με μία ερωτική σχέση, ακριβώς επειδή θα πρέπει να απέχει από την εκδήλωση της λίμπιντο και θα πρέπει να την αντικαθιστά με άλλα χαρακτηριστικά που μπορούν να μας έλξουν αλλά και να μας κρατήσουν μέσα στον κύκλο ενός ανθρώπου. 

Δεν θέλω να μπω σε προσωπικές εκτιμήσεις και \"νουθεσίες\" προς την Άντα ή οποιονδήποτε άλλον σχετικά με το πως κάνεις φίλους. Πιστεύω όμως ακράδαντα πως τόσο η Αντούλα όπως και όλοι μας οφοίλουμε να καταλάβουμε το πως χτίζεται μία φιλία, μέσα από ποιά στάδια περνάει και το πως τελικά σταθεροποιήται και μετουσιώνεται σε μία συναισθηματική και επικοινωνιακή ισσοροπία. Δυνητικούς φίλους και φίλες δεν σταματάς να γνωρίζεις ποτέ. Το θέμα είναι να έχεις αποσαφηνίσει μέσα σου τον ορισμό και τις προϋποθέσεις ανάπτυξης μιάς φιλικής σχέσης. 

Σε τελική ανάλυση, μέσα σ\' αυτόν τον ιστότοπο έχω παρατηρήσει συμπεριφορές τόσο απέναντι στην Αντούλα όσο και μεταξύ άλλων μελών που εκδηλώνουν πολύ μεγαλύτερη φιλική διάθεση και προσέγγιση από αντίστοιχες \"εκεί έξω\". Και είμαι σίγουρος ότι όλοι όσοι συμμετέχουν στο e-psychology, είναι άνθρωποι που θα μπορούσε να συναντήσει κάποιος/α και σ\' έναν κοινωνικό περίγυρο. Απλά η προσέγγιση θα έπρεπε να είναι διαφορετική, φαντάζομαι, και αυτό θα πρέπει να καταλάβει αλλά και να \"δουλέψει\" ο καθένας μας. 

Ελπίζω να μη σε κούρασα. Μπορεί να λέω και αρλούμπες. 

Με εκτίμηση, 

Παππάς10 ή κατά κόσμον Μιχάλης. 

Υ.Γ. Την σχέση μου - όπως και κάθε σχέση νομίζω - την βαστάει η αμοιβαία αγάπη, ο αλληλοσεβασμός, η αλληλοκατανόηση αλλά περισσότερο απ\' οτιδήποτε άλλο οι κοινοί στόχοι και οι κοινές επιθυμίες. Εγώ δεν χρειάζεται να βαστήξω και πολλά πράγματα. Όσο περίεργο κι αν φαίνεται...

----------


## Adzik

Kασσυ μου οχι εναν χρονο τωρα ημουν μονο με φαρμακα μια και οικονομικα δεν με επαιρνε για ψυχοθεραπεια.....
...ελπιζω να ηρθε εστω αργα η ωρα....


.......θα σασ απαντησω και στουσ 2 αγαπεσ μου.... 
διαφορετικα..... 
παραδιγματικα...
αν και δεν μου απανταει κανεισ σασ απολυτα για το αν αξιζει κανεισ να ειναι εστω και για ενα μονο ατομο ο εαυτοσ του...

λοιπον...

...σημερα ειχα μια ποπλυ ειληκρινεισ κουβεντα στην δουλεια...
μιλησα με μια \"φιλη \" μου.... συμμαθητρια 2 χρονια και συγκατικο εδω και 2 μηνεσ μια ειλικρηνη γυναικα και ανοιχτομιαλη.

την ρωτησα:
\"γιατι δεν με αποδεχονται τα κοριτσια εδω?....σε ρωταω διοτι ξερω πωσ θα μου πεισ ειλικρηνα\"

ειπε:

-\"γιατι εισαι διαφορετικη... ειναι ο τροποσ που σκεφτεσαι...ο τροποσ που μιλασ (σοβαρα συνηθωσ ) ...οι ερωτησεισ που κανεισ.... ο τροποσ που υπαρχεισ.......ειναι ολα οσα εισαι.... η ηρεμια που βγαζεισ...η ηρεμια που ψαχνεισ......
εσυ εισαι ο λογοσ.... βασικα δεν νομιζω ποτε να καταφερεισ να \"μπεισ\"....στον κυκλο... τι περιμενεσ να ακουσεισ?.....ξερεισ πωσ εισαι εσυ...το ξερεισ....

το ηξερα.....ηθελα ...αποζητουσα ομωσ την επιβεβαιωση..... και την πηρα....
.....

υστερα συνεχισε...


\"πεσ μου κατι........πωσ γινεται ..να προσπαθουν σε αποφευγουν...να σε βαζουν στο περιθοριο..... να προσπαθουν απλα να σε αγνωουν...η να αντιδρανε με χαζα γελακια μεταξυ τουσ...σε δικεσ σου απαντησεισ.... και παρ ολα αυτα εσυ να μην φευγεισ....... να επειμενεισ να εισαι το ιδιο...να μην προσαρμοζεσαι.... να συναιχιζεισ να χαμογελασ σε ολουσ..να εισαι ζεστη.... να τουσ βοηθασ ολουσ στην δουλεια... να μην γκρινιαζεισ....
εγω δεν θα μπορουσα....\"

-\" ειναι πληγωτικο.....πληγωνομαι....α λα επειδη δεν γινομαι αποδεκτη απο τα κοινωνικα συνολα θα πρεπει συναιχωσ να φευγω? να σηκωνω τα χερια ψηλα και απλα να φευγω?........ 
...τι θα επρεπε να κανω δηλ?....να θυμωσω?..να καρατησω μουτρα?...να αρχισω να φωναζω...\"γιατι δεν με αποδεχεστε?αποδεχτειτε με...ειμαι σαν κι εσασ απλα πιο ανοιχτομιαλη....\" ??? ...δεν μπορεισ κανεναν να τον κανεισ να σε αποδεχτει με το ζορι..... δεν μπορεισ να ανοιξεισ το κεφαλι καποιου.....με το ζορι.... 
..........πωσ γινεται?....απλα στο τελοσ καταληγεισ μονοσ..... να πονασ και να νιωθεισ την σκληραδα και την αδικια των αλλων..... 
(...χε....ενασ τοσο σημαντικοσ λογοσ που με εκανε καταθληπτικη)

.....πεσ μου κατι...(ρωτησα)
..και ο Στελιοσ? (ενα παλικαρι ,φιλοσ μασ ο οποιοσ ειναι ο κλασσικοσ ανδρασ που περπαταει σαν παπια...φοραει το παντελονι του μεχρι την μεση... και γενικα ειναι εκτοσ τοπου..αλλα ειναι πολυ καλο παιδι...)

..- τι ο Στελιοσ (μου απαντησε...) ο Στελιοσ ειναι φλωροσ.....η κοινωνια εχει αποδεχτει τουσ φλωρουσ ειναι ενα κοινωνικο συνολο ..ξερεισ ποσοι φλωροι κυκλοφορουν εκει εξω??? 
...εσυ εισαι αλλη.... εισαι διαφορετικη... δεν συναντασ συχνα ανθρωπουσ ετσι διαφορετικουσ.... γι αυτο και δεν σε αποδεχεται κανενα κοινωνικο συνολο...

.................................... σφηχτικε η καρδια μου............................................ ....................................

ειμαι 23 χρονων μια αρκετα ομορφη και αρκετα εξυπνη γυναικα...εκδηλωτικη....σκεπ ομενη αλλα και αφθορμητη........με πολλα αισθηματα και ομωσ για ακοοοομη μια φωρα στην ζωη μου μου ειπε καποιοσ.....οντασ πια ενηλικη................................
.....πωσ αυτο που ειμαι ..ειναι ακαταλληλο.....

και ολοι για τουσ λογουσ του ο καθενασ....δεν με αποδεχονται......... επειδη ειμαι η Αντα.

πωσ επετρεψα στα 23 μου να μου συμβαινει αυτο?.......

.......
παραμενω ο εαυτοσ μου για τον ανθρωπο που αγαπω περισσοτερο απ οσο εχω αγαπησει ποτε καποιον στην ζωη μου....
..παραμενω ο εαυτοσ μου για καποιουσ ανθρωπουσ που με δεχοντε(δεν λεω αποδεχονται)....και τρεφω εκτημιση προσ το ατομο τουσ...
παραμενω πανω απ ολα ο εαυτοσ μου γιατι μου αρεσω και με συμπαθω.... γιατι αγαπω τον παραξενο εαυτο μου....γιατι εχει πλακα...ειναι ενδιαφερων...και ισωσ επειδη δεν ξερω να ειμαι αλλιωσ....

μα η κοινωνια δεν με αγαπαει ουτε με αποδεχεται επειδη ειμαι ο εαυτοσ μου....

.μονη.




by pappas:

υγ.Υ.Γ. Την σχέση μου - όπως και κάθε σχέση νομίζω - την βαστάει η αμοιβαία αγάπη, ο αλληλοσεβασμός, η αλληλοκατανόηση αλλά περισσότερο απ\' οτιδήποτε άλλο οι κοινοί στόχοι και οι κοινές επιθυμίες. Εγώ δεν χρειάζεται να βαστήξω και πολλά πράγματα. Όσο περίεργο κι αν φαίνεται... 

....με καλυψεσ..αυτη ειμαι εγω.....
...οπωσ και επισεισ ειμαι ενα ατομο που δεν ειμαι εξαρτημενη απο τον συντροφο μου...... αλλα ναι ειναι το αλλο μου μισο... και ναι ειναι η επιλογη μου....
οσο και αν δεν καταλαβαινω πωσ γινεται να βρεθηκε καποιοσ που να με θελει αυτη που ειμαι....
μα δεν το ψαχνω...
να βαλω τα χερακια μου να βγαλω τα ματακια μου?



εξακολουθω να εχω ελπιδεσ...

εξακολουθω να πιστευω στα θαυματα..... αν τα πιστευουμε ισωσ μια μερα...(τι ισωσ...σιγουρα).... πιστεψουν και αυτα σε εμασ...

----------


## keep_walking

Κοιτα να δεις θα σου απαντουσα με το ρητο \"για οποιους αρεσουμε για τους αλλους δεν θα μπορεσουμε\" αλλα μου φαινεται υπεβολικα κλισε.
Γιατι σε νοιωθω...γιατι και εγω ειμαι \"περιεργος\"...γιατι οποτε παω να κανω κουβεντα απλως ακουνε αυτο που ειπα και συνεχιζουν τα δικα τους...γιατι δεν μπορω να ξεκινησω συνηθως ουτε να διατηρησω μια συζητηση για το οποιοδηποτε θεμα.
Ευτυχως ομως εχω μερικους ανθρωπους που μπορω να συζητησω και να με αποδεχτουν...δεν ειναι πολλοι αλλα αξιζουν.

----------


## Adzik

Εγω ειμαι ενασ απο αυτουσ Κιπακο μου καλε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
makia soy!


υγ ...αλλα ειναι και το αλλο...\"δεν ζουμε μονοι μασ πανω σε αυτη την γη...... ουτε μπορουμε να ζουμε μονοι\"

----------


## Pappas10

> _Originally posted by Adzik_αν και δεν μου απανταει κανεισ σασ απολυτα για το αν αξιζει κανεισ να ειναι εστω και για ενα μονο ατομο ο εαυτοσ του...


Αξίζει να είσαι ο εαυτός σου Αντζίκου μου για τον εαυτό σου. Άπαξ και είσαι αυτό που θέλεις και όπως θέλεις και είσαι ευτυχισμένη με αυτά που έχεις δεν χρειάζεσαι από κάπου αλλού επιβεβαίωση. 

Εσύ και μόνο εσύ ξέρεις τι αξίζει και τι όχι για εσένα. 




> _Originally posted by Adzik_την ρωτησα:
> \"γιατι δεν με αποδεχονται τα κοριτσια εδω?....σε ρωταω διοτι ξερω πωσ θα μου πεισ ειλικρηνα\"
> 
> ειπε:
> 
> -\"γιατι εισαι διαφορετικη... ειναι ο τροποσ που σκεφτεσαι...ο τροποσ που μιλασ (σοβαρα συνηθωσ ) ...οι ερωτησεισ που κανεισ.... ο τροποσ που υπαρχεισ.......ειναι ολα οσα εισαι.... η ηρεμια που βγαζεισ...η ηρεμια που ψαχνεισ......
> εσυ εισαι ο λογοσ.... βασικα δεν νομιζω ποτε να καταφερεισ να \"μπεισ\"....στον κυκλο... τι περιμενεσ να ακουσεισ?.....ξερεισ πωσ εισαι εσυ...το ξερεισ....
> 
> το ηξερα.....ηθελα ...αποζητουσα ομωσ την επιβεβαιωση..... και την πηρα....
> .....


Το μόνο που θέλω να προσθέσω εδώ είναι πως η επιβεβαίωση του \"προβλήματος\" από κάποιον τρίτο, δείχνει πως το πρόβλημα το έχεις αντιληθφεί μάλλον σωστά. Και η αντίλληψη και κατανόηση του \"προβλήματος\" με τη σειρά τους, είναι το πρώτο βήμα προς την \"λύση\" του. 




> _Originally posted by Adzik_υστερα συνεχισε...
> 
> 
> \"πεσ μου κατι........πωσ γινεται ..να προσπαθουν σε αποφευγουν...να σε βαζουν στο περιθοριο..... να προσπαθουν απλα να σε αγνωουν...η να αντιδρανε με χαζα γελακια μεταξυ τουσ...σε δικεσ σου απαντησεισ.... και παρ ολα αυτα εσυ να μην φευγεισ....... να επειμενεισ να εισαι το ιδιο...να μην προσαρμοζεσαι.... να συναιχιζεισ να χαμογελασ σε ολουσ..να εισαι ζεστη.... να τουσ βοηθασ ολουσ στην δουλεια... να μην γκρινιαζεισ....
> εγω δεν θα μπορουσα....\"
> 
> -\" ειναι πληγωτικο.....πληγωνομαι....α λα επειδη δεν γινομαι αποδεκτη απο τα κοινωνικα συνολα θα πρεπει συναιχωσ να φευγω? να σηκωνω τα χερια ψηλα και απλα να φευγω?........ 
> ...τι θα επρεπε να κανω δηλ?....να θυμωσω?..να καρατησω μουτρα?...να αρχισω να φωναζω...\"γιατι δεν με αποδεχεστε?αποδεχτειτε με...ειμαι σαν κι εσασ απλα πιο ανοιχτομιαλη....\" ??? ...δεν μπορεισ κανεναν να τον κανεισ να σε αποδεχτει με το ζορι..... δεν μπορεισ να ανοιξεισ το κεφαλι καποιου.....με το ζορι.... 
> ..........πωσ γινεται?....απλα στο τελοσ καταληγεισ μονοσ..... να πονασ και να νιωθεισ την σκληραδα και την αδικια των αλλων..... 
> (...χε....ενασ τοσο σημαντικοσ λογοσ που με εκανε καταθληπτικη)


Αυτός ο χαρακτήρας που περιγράφει η φίλη σου είναι πολύ όμορφος. Το πολύ όμορφο όμως - δυστυχώς - από πολλούς φαίνεται ύποπτο κι από πολλούς φθονείται. Απλά να το θυμάσαι αυτό. 

Όπως και να θυμάσαι ότι όλοι οι άνθρωποι δεν μαθαίνουν με την ίδια ταχύτητα και το ίδιο εύκολα. Ίσως την απάντηση να την έχεις δώσει ήδη μόνη σου. \"Να τους ανοίξω το κεφάλι και να τους το βάλω μέσα;;;\" Όχι βέβαια. Αλλά σίγουρα υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι. 

Το \"πρόβλημα\" σου Αντζίκου μου δεν είναι ότι δεν σε αποδέχονται. Αυτό είναι απόρροια του προβλήματος. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν σε καταλαβαίνουν. Ίσως εκεί θα έπρεπε να εστιαστείς και αυτό να αναζητήσεις. Τους κώδικες μέσα από τους οποίους μπορείς να κάνεις τον εαυτό σου αντλληπτό από τους άλλους. 





> _Originally posted by Adzik_ .....πεσ μου κατι...(ρωτησα)
> ..και ο Στελιοσ? (ενα παλικαρι ,φιλοσ μασ ο οποιοσ ειναι ο κλασσικοσ ανδρασ που περπαταει σαν παπια...φοραει το παντελονι του μεχρι την μεση... και γενικα ειναι εκτοσ τοπου..αλλα ειναι πολυ καλο παιδι...)
> 
> ..- τι ο Στελιοσ (μου απαντησε...) ο Στελιοσ ειναι φλωροσ.....η κοινωνια εχει αποδεχτει τουσ φλωρουσ ειναι ενα κοινωνικο συνολο ..ξερεισ ποσοι φλωροι κυκλοφορουν εκει εξω??? 
> ...εσυ εισαι αλλη.... εισαι διαφορετικη... δεν συναντασ συχνα ανθρωπουσ ετσι διαφορετικουσ.... γι αυτο και δεν σε αποδεχεται κανενα κοινωνικο συνολο...
> 
> .................................... σφηχτικε η καρδια μου............................................ ................................


Μάλλον θα έπρεπε να ανοίξει η καρδιά σου. Το να αναγνωρίζει κάποιος την μοναδικότητα της θέσης σου έξω από την όποια \"ταμπέλα\" Αντούλα μου δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό. Το θετικό πρόσημο θα εμφανιστεί μόλις διαπιστώσεις ότι ακριβώς αυτή η έλλειψη χαρακτηρισμού σου μέσα από \"ταμπέλες\" σου επιτρέπει να κοιτάς ΣΕ ΟΛΑ τα κοινωνικά σύνολα για ανθρώπους που μπορείς να κάνεις φίλους. 




> _Originally posted by Adzik_ ειμαι 23 χρονων μια αρκετα ομορφη και αρκετα εξυπνη γυναικα...εκδηλωτικη....σκεπ ομενη αλλα και αφθορμητη........με πολλα αισθηματα και ομωσ για ακοοοομη μια φωρα στην ζωη μου μου ειπε καποιοσ.....οντασ πια ενηλικη................................
> .....πωσ αυτο που ειμαι ..ειναι ακαταλληλο.....
> 
> και ολοι για τουσ λογουσ του ο καθενασ....δεν με αποδεχονται......... επειδη ειμαι η Αντα.
> 
> πωσ επετρεψα στα 23 μου να μου συμβαινει αυτο?.....


Νομίζω πως \"μεταφράζεις\" πολύ αρνητικά αυτό που σου είπε η φίλη σου. Δεν βγαίνει από πουθενά ότι είσαι ακατάλληλη. Το μόνο που απορρέει από τα λόγια της φίλης σου είναι πως έχεις ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά τα οποία οι άλλοι δεν αντιλαμβάνονται. 

Και δεν το επέτρεψες Αντζίκου μου. Νομίζω πως, απλά, βίωσες διαφορετικές εμπειρίες από την πλειοψηφία των ανθρώπων της ηλικίας σου, και \"κοινωνικοποιήθηκες\" μέσα από πιο ενήλικες διαδικασίες. Αυτό όμως το \"κενό\" πρέπει να το καλύψεις εσύ. Όχι επειδή φταις, γιατί ΔΕΝ φταις, αλλά επειδή ακριβώς έχεις τόσο την ευφυϊα όσο και την ωριμότητα. Αρκεί να το πιστέψεις. 




> _Originally posted by Adzik_.......
> παραμενω ο εαυτοσ μου για τον ανθρωπο που αγαπω περισσοτερο απ οσο εχω αγαπησει ποτε καποιον στην ζωη μου....
> ..παραμενω ο εαυτοσ μου για καποιουσ ανθρωπουσ που με δεχοντε(δεν λεω αποδεχονται)....και τρεφω εκτημιση προσ το ατομο τουσ...
> παραμενω πανω απ ολα ο εαυτοσ μου γιατι μου αρεσω και με συμπαθω.... γιατι αγαπω τον παραξενο εαυτο μου....γιατι εχει πλακα...ειναι ενδιαφερων...και ισωσ επειδη δεν ξερω να ειμαι αλλιωσ....
> 
> μα η κοινωνια δεν με αγαπαει ουτε με αποδεχεται επειδη ειμαι ο εαυτοσ μου....
> 
> .μονη.


Είμαι σίγουρος ότι όσο περισσότερο κοινωνικοποιήσαι έξω από \"σταθερούς\" χώρους σχέσεων (σχολείο, δουλειά κλπ) τόσο περισσότερους ανθρώπους θα γνωρίζεις που θα ανταποκρίνονται στις όποιες \"ιδιαιτερότητες\" σου. Τόσο μόνη σου όσο και μαζί με τον σύντροφο σου θα γνωρίσεις και άλλους ανθρώπους. Κάποιοι θα σε απορρίψουν, κάποιους θα τους απορρίψεις εσύ. Κάποιοι όμως θα μείνουν. Είσαι πολύ νέα ακόμα για να θεωρείς ότι οι συναναστροφές σου αρχίζουν να περιορίζονται. Το αντίθετο συμβαίνει.. τώρα αρχίζουν να αυξάνονται. 

Και όχι δεν είσαι μόνη. Όταν εγώ πήγα να σπουδάσω, για ένα δίμηνο περίπου ήμουν όντως μόνος. Κι όταν λέω μόνος, εννοώ ότι δεν υπήρχε ούτε ένας άνθρωπος να κάνω παρέα. Είσαι σ\' ένα νέο μέρος, με νέους ανθρώπους και νέα δεδομένα. Δεν μπορείς να ισσοροπήσεις πάνω σε αυτά από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη Ατζίκου μου. Χρειάζεται και υπομονή. 







> _Originally posted by Adzik_by pappas:
> 
> υγ.Υ.Γ. Την σχέση μου - όπως και κάθε σχέση νομίζω - την βαστάει η αμοιβαία αγάπη, ο αλληλοσεβασμός, η αλληλοκατανόηση αλλά περισσότερο απ\' οτιδήποτε άλλο οι κοινοί στόχοι και οι κοινές επιθυμίες. Εγώ δεν χρειάζεται να βαστήξω και πολλά πράγματα. Όσο περίεργο κι αν φαίνεται... 
> 
> ....με καλυψεσ..αυτη ειμαι εγω.....
> ...οπωσ και επισεισ ειμαι ενα ατομο που δεν ειμαι εξαρτημενη απο τον συντροφο μου...... αλλα ναι ειναι το αλλο μου μισο... και ναι ειναι η επιλογη μου....
> οσο και αν δεν καταλαβαινω πωσ γινεται να βρεθηκε καποιοσ που να με θελει αυτη που ειμαι....
> μα δεν το ψαχνω...
> να βαλω τα χερακια μου να βγαλω τα ματακια μου?
> ...


Εγώ με τη σειρά μου, περισσότερο από το όποιο θαύμα, πιστεύω σ\' εσένα. 

Παππάς10.

----------


## Adzik

αχου....

σε ευχαριστω ματια μου....

αληθεια..σε ευχαριστω................παρα πολυ...

----------


## e8

Γεια σου Αντα 

Κοίταξα τις τελευταίες σου δημοσιεύσεις και τις απαντήσεις των άλλων παιδιών εδώ και αυτό με έκανε να ξεκιήσω και να διαβάσω το θέμα σου από την αρχή. 
Ναι διάβασα 17 σελίδες !!!

Είναι απίστευτο πόσα πήρα μέσα από όλη αυτή την ύλη. 
Από την δική σου προσπάθεια, από το χίουμορ σου, από τα ποιηματάκια σου, από τις απαντήσεις των άλλων !!!!

Είδα ένα πανέξυπνο κορίτσι, με χιουμορ και φυσικά υπερβολική ευαισθησία. Ενα κορίτσι που ξέρει να αγαπάει, να ονειρευεται, αλλά και να πατάει γερά στα πόδια της.

Σίγουρα θα τα καταφέρεις και εκει που βρίσκεσαι , είμαι σίγουρη!!. Δεν υπάρχει καμια περίπτωση να μην πάνε όλα καλά.!! 
Οσο για τις συντροφιές, την αποδοχή και όλα τα άλλα........ (ετσι για να βάλω τις τελίτσες που τόσο συνηθίζεις να χρησιμοποιείς...)
θάθελα να σου πω ότι πρέπει να αισθάνεσαι υπερήφανη που ξεχωρίζεις !! Οποιος θέλει να το δει αυτό, δικό του θάναι το όφελος !! Οποιος θέλει μόνο επιφάνεια και δεν αντέχει να δει βαθύτερα μέσα στον εαυτό του αλλά και μέσα στην ψηχή σου........ε, τότε μην σε νοιάζει .
Αυτοί δεν κάνούνγια σένα , όχι εσύ γιαυτούς !!!
Προσωπικά κάνω την επιλογή μου και λέω
Από μια κακή παρέα , καλύτερη ειναι η μοναξιά !!

Καλό ξεκίνημα στην ψυχοθεραπεία σου.
Α, ναι
Ο κάθε γιατρός έχει την δική του τακτική. Στην αρχή μην περιμένεις να σου μιλάει πολύ. Θα σε αφήνει να πεις αυτά που σου έρχονται στο μυαλό, εκείνος θα τα κρατάει και θα επανέρχεται σε αυτά που θεωρει σημαντικά και που πράγματι είναι εκεινα με τα οποία πρέπει να δουλέψετε.

Με αγάπη
Μαρίνα

----------


## Adzik

Μαρινα μου σε ευχαριστω πααρα πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια...... :Smile:  :Smile: : (...xexex)))

...ειλικρηνα ..ξερεισ...νομιζω παντα εχουμε αναγκη οσα βηματα κι αν εχουμε κανει να ακουσουμε καποιον να μασ λεει πωσ πιστευει σε εμασ...... πωσ δεν ημαστε μονοι στουσ αγωνεσ τησ ζωησ μασ...

νομιζω πωσ αυτο θα ισχειει παντα και για ολουσ....

σε ευχαριστω επισεισ για τον χρονο σου και το ενδιαφερον σου... με κολακευεισ και με συγκινεισ πολυ..
σιγουρα απο μια καkη παρεα πιο καλη η μοναξια.... αλλα οταν η μονη σου φιλη ειναι η μοναξια..τοτε κι αυτη κακη παρεα γινεται...:P

..ευχαριστω πολυ για τισ ευχεσ...γελαασα πολυ εχθεσ..

...εσκασα μιτη στο κψυ..και μου πηραν το ιστορικο μου ωστε να αποφασιστει αν θα δω ψυχιατρο η ψυχολογο..(μια και ειμαι κρητη και οχι Αθηνα ..)
..ο κυριοσ που μου πηρε την συνεντευξη εκανε απεεεσια γραματα...του λεω σε μια στιγμη..\"πωπω καλε τι γραμματα ειναι αυτα?χειροτερα κια απο τα δικα μου:P )....γελασε... :Smile: 

..καποια στιγμη βγηκε για μια στιγμουλα εξω και ερηξα μια ματια στα βιβλια που ειχε....μια και ειμαι βιβλιοφαγοσ και ιδεεικα αν εχουν να κανουν με την ψυχολογια και την ψυχιατρικη ...κλπ...

...ειδα ενα που ηταν κομιξ...και ειχε σαν θεμα την ψυχωση ηταν ενασ εικονογραφημενοσ μοντερνοσσ οδηγοσ για ψυχωτικουσσ.......του ειπα να σημιωσω ποια εκδοση ειναι γιατι εχω φιλουσ....... και μου ειπε..- θελεισ να το διαβασεισ να το κρατησεισ και οταν ξαναρθεισ μου το φερνεισ.....

γαμω τα παιδια ο τυπασ....χαρηκα παρα πολυ.... 

σε οσουσ εχουν σχεση με ψυχωσεισ τουσ το συνιστω......αργοτερα θα σασ πω και ποιο ειναι κλπ...

.....20 του μηνωσ θα κλεισω ραντεβου με τον ψυχιατρο και μαζι θα αποφασισουμε ποσο συχνα θα βλεπω τον ψυχοθεραπευτη...


αααααααα

και για να γελασουμε......
...πωσ λετε να λενε τον ψυχιατρο μου?????lolollllllllllllooooooollllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllll
ουτε παραγγελια να ηταν...

ειναι ο διευθηντησ εκει....
.
και τον λενε\"Μ.ΤΡΕΛΛΟΠΟΥΛΟ....χεχεχ χεχεχ.....

πωπω τουσ λεω....πηγε και εγεινε ψυχιατροσ και μου λενε...

που ξερεισ μπορει ο κυριοσ τρελλοπουλοσ να ειναι πολυ Λογικοπουλοσ...:P

xexexe...

(συνεχιζεται).....

----------


## keep_walking

Μηπως το κομικ ειναι αυτο
http://www.epipsi.gr/openthedoors/news/tsipaki.htm
(Κανεις κλικ πανω στην εικονα για να το κατεβασεις.)
το εχουμε ξαναποσταρει νομιζω ο ραψωδος.

----------


## e8

Μ.ΤΡΕΛΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ?????

χαχαχαχαχα

Με το καλό να αρχίσεις Αντα και σίγουρα κάθε μέρα θάναι και καλύτερη.

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Μηπως το κομικ ειναι αυτο
> http://www.epipsi.gr/openthedoors/news/tsipaki.htm
> (Κανεις κλικ πανω στην εικονα για να το κατεβασεις.)
> το εχουμε ξαναποσταρει νομιζω ο ραψωδος.


ναι κιπακο μου.....το τσιπακι του μυαλου.....αυτο :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  χερομαι που το ξερετε :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Helena

πάντως ...λίγο σκληρή και ωμή στις εκφράσεις της η φίλη-συμμαθήτρια άντα
όσο για τα &lt;κοριτσάκια&gt;της δουλειάς σου -αν κατάλαβα καλά-εχεχε δεν είσαι η μόνη...και γώ νιώθω κάπως έτσι εκεί πού είμαι τώρα
(εκτός απο μια κοπελιά για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο..)
πέρα απο καταθλίψεις κτλ.. ξέρεις ...είναι μερικοί άνθρωποι που δεν γίνεται με τίποτα να ταιριάξουμε μαζί τους..έτσι είναι αυτά..πές το προβληματική χημεία..πές το ανόμοια ενδιαφέροντα και στάση ζωής..
δεν φταίει κανείς για αυτό  :Smile: 

ps..εννοείται ότι αξίζει και παρααξίζει έστω για αυτό τον &lt;έναν&gt; να είμαστε ο εαυτός μας.. :Wink:  :Wink: 
λίγοι και καλοί που λένε :P

----------


## Adzik

..προτιμω καποιοσ να ειναι σκληροσ και ωμος απο το να με κοροιδευει πισω απο την πλατη μου HElen μου...

λιγοι και καλοι......

 :Smile:

----------


## Pappas10

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> ..προτιμω καποιοσ να ειναι σκληροσ και ωμος απο το να με κοροιδευει πισω απο την πλατη μου HElen μου...
> 
> λιγοι και καλοι......


Ατζίκου μου, μπορεί και κάποιος να είναι ειλικρινής και να μη σε κοροϊδεύει πίσω από την πλάτη σου χωρίς να είναι σκληρός και ωμός. Δεν είναι τι λές... αλλά πως το λες ορισμένες φορές. 

Παππάς10 ή κατά κόσμον Μιχάλης

----------


## Adzik

εννοειται Μιχαλη μου... ο τροποσ ειναι το 70 % κατα την γνωμη μου............... στα παντα...

----------


## τι-ποτέ

γειά σου αντούλα!
χαίρομαι που ξαναγράφεις, εγώ έχω χαθεί με απίστευτες περιπέτειες
η ιωάννα τι κάνει;
να είσαστε όλοι καλά!
κα΄λή δύναμη!

----------


## Adzik

μασ λειπεισ πολυ τι -ποτακι μου.... μακαρι να βρεισ λιγο χρονο για μασ...ανυσυχουμε..ανυσιχω...α σ ειναι ολα καλητερα μονο για σενα αυτο πεσ μου...
...το αγορακι σου πωσ ειναι?η υγεια του?καλητερα?....η ζωη σου?.....να προσεχεισ οκ?....παραμενεισ παντα η μαμα του φορουμ... εσυ και η ιντερ μασ..

με πολυ αγαπη..σε φιλω...
Αντουλα.

----------


## Adzik

δώσ΄μου τα χέρια σου να κρατήσω τη ζωή μου

Σ΄ όλους τους τοίχους απόψε ντουφεκίζεται η ζωή

Ανάμεσά μας ρίχναν οι άνθρωποι το μεγάλον ίσκιο τους.
Τί θ΄ απογίνουμε, αγαπημένη;


....
kai einai trela...san kathe trela kai ayti diaforetiki apo tis alles....pes moy pos ginete ayto?

pos ginete kathe trela diaforetiki na miazi i na einai....

i trela tis zois..tis niotis kai toy erota... toy pathoys ..ma kai tis agapis i trela megali san tin kardoyla tis thalassas poy xanete sto aperanto ...

ki ego ekei anamesa sto bathos kai to platos tis... pio einai pio alithino?

pio pio dinato.. pio simantikotero kai i zoi paixnidia pezei kai gelaei otan xanoyme...

me rodonero me rantise o oyranos kai istera pikra egeine..

san .. san ena sinefaki poy anagkasmeno einai na brexei panta ..kai na min taksideyei kai na paidiarizei ston oyrano.xexexe....

den kleo allo ..oxi apopse 

 :Smile:  kai isos oyte ayrio klapso pali... ma to rodonero ..armira moy egeine..

ki ego loyloydaki poy stin erimo brethike na kitazei psila ton oyrano...

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> Μαρινα μου σε ευχαριστω πααρα πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια......: (...xexex)))
> 
> ...ειλικρηνα ..ξερεισ...νομιζω παντα εχουμε αναγκη οσα βηματα κι αν εχουμε κανει να ακουσουμε καποιον να μασ λεει πωσ πιστευει σε εμασ...... πωσ δεν ημαστε μονοι στουσ αγωνεσ τησ ζωησ μασ...
> 
> νομιζω πωσ αυτο θα ισχειει παντα και για ολουσ....
> 
> σε ευχαριστω επισεισ για τον χρονο σου και το ενδιαφερον σου... με κολακευεισ και με συγκινεισ πολυ..
> σιγουρα απο μια καkη παρεα πιο καλη η μοναξια.... αλλα οταν η μονη σου φιλη ειναι η μοναξια..τοτε κι αυτη κακη παρεα γινεται...:P
> ...


Πολύ πετυχημένο αυτό με τον Τρελλόπουλο.Ρε κοίτα να δεις που πήγε και έπεσε το όνομα...Με τέτοιο όνομα θα χαραμιζόταν αν δεν γινόταν ψυχίατρος....Έχω σκάσει στα γέλια.Α,ρε Άντα.Θέλω κόμικ με ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικούς μιας και τα νιώθω τα παιδιά να γελάσει λίγο το χειλάκι μου.Κηπ κάνε κάτι γι\'αυτό....Καλού κακού έλεγξε αν παίρνει κανά χαπάκι στα κρυφά ο γιατρουδάκος..Τρελλόπουλος είναι αυτός...

----------


## Adzik

λολλ..σωστη σε βρισκω....

θα κοιταξω τα συρταρια του...:P

----------


## Kassi

τα χέρια του αν τρέμουν και τέτοια.....

----------


## Adzik

Mολισ γυρισα απο την 2ρη συνεδρια τησ ψυχοθεραπειασ μου.. μεχρι τωρα δεν με εχει καθοδηγισει για το τι να τησ λεω..και με ποια σειρα...με αφηνει να τησ λεω οτι μου ερχεται στο μυαλο..

μου ειπε κατι ..σημερα..

πωσ δικαιολογω εκεινουσ που με απογοητευουν και με πληγωνουν, πωσ δικαιολογω την μητερα μου, ωστε να μην θυμωσω...πωσ στεναχωριεμαι τοσο και πλυγωνομαι τοσο..για να μην θυμωσω...

...ο θυμοσ... μεγαλο θεμα...




δεν θελω να θυμωσω..οταν οι αλλοι θυμωνουν μασ πονανε... μασ κανουν να θελουμε να φευγουμε απο κοντα τουσ...

δεν θελω να θυμωνω γιατι μπορει χωρισ να το θελω να πονεσω καποιον.

Τι ειναι προτημοτερο?

Να θυμωνεισ, ή να κλαισ.. στεναχωριεσαι..να πληγωνεσαι?

----------


## evil_angel

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> Mολισ γυρισα απο την 2ρη συνεδρια τησ ψυχοθεραπειασ μου.. μεχρι τωρα δεν με εχει καθοδηγισει για το τι να τησ λεω..και με ποια σειρα...με αφηνει να τησ λεω οτι μου ερχεται στο μυαλο..
> 
> μου ειπε κατι ..σημερα..
> 
> πωσ δικαιολογω εκεινουσ που με απογοητευουν και με πληγωνουν, πωσ δικαιολογω την μητερα μου, ωστε να μην θυμωσω...πωσ στεναχωριεμαι τοσο και πλυγωνομαι τοσο..για να μην θυμωσω...
> 
> ...ο θυμοσ... μεγαλο θεμα...
> 
> ...



Ξέρω τι εννοείς,κ εγώ αποφεύγω να δείξω το θυμό μου κ όταν δεν αντέχω κ γίνεται η έκρηξη οι άλλοι σαστίζουν.Με λένε \"ανεκτική\" κ \"παραχωρητική\" αλλά δεν είναι έτσι,έχω οργή μέσα μου απλά δεν μπορώ να την εκφράσω γιατί φοβάμαι ότι ο άλλος δε θα καταλάβει κ θα φύγει γιατί θα σκεφτεί \"μου φώναξε\",\"με έβρισε\" κ δε θα ακούσει ουσιαστικά ΓΙΑΤΙ το έκανα

----------


## ALTRUIST

Αντούλα γεια σου ηθελα να σε ρωτήσω σχετικα με την σχολη σου. ειναι ιδιωτικη ή κρατική?καπου διαβασα πως πρεπει να διαθετεις καποιο πτυχίο αγγλικών για να σε παρουν.υσχιει?(τα αγγλικα μου ειναι λίγα)μπραβο εκανες πολυ καλη επιλογή επαγγέλματος!και συγχαριτηρια που τα καταφερες δουλεύοντας συγχρονως.πως τα καταφερες βρε παιδι?εγω δεν σπουδασα γιαυτο το λόγο. τωρα ομως νιώθω πως ισσως τα καταφέρω.θαλασοθεραπεία!ακ ουγετε πολύ ενδιαφέρον.οτι πρεπει και για την δική μου ιδιοσυγκρασία!
γραψε μου οταν μπορεις.φιλάκια! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

ειστε εκει?

να το δικο μου.
MySpace URL: 

http://www.myspace.com/adzik1

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by ALTRUIST_
> Αντούλα γεια σου ηθελα να σε ρωτήσω σχετικα με την σχολη σου. ειναι ιδιωτικη ή κρατική?καπου διαβασα πως πρεπει να διαθετεις καποιο πτυχίο αγγλικών για να σε παρουν.υσχιει?(τα αγγλικα μου ειναι λίγα)μπραβο εκανες πολυ καλη επιλογή επαγγέλματος!και συγχαριτηρια που τα καταφερες δουλεύοντας συγχρονως.πως τα καταφερες βρε παιδι?εγω δεν σπουδασα γιαυτο το λόγο. τωρα ομως νιώθω πως ισσως τα καταφέρω.θαλασοθεραπεία!ακ ουγετε πολύ ενδιαφέρον.οτι πρεπει και για την δική μου ιδιοσυγκρασία!
> γραψε μου οταν μπορεις.φιλάκια!


Καλη μου Αλτρουιστ..

Κατ αρχασ με συγχωρεισ που αργησα αλλα το ξεχασα...

λοιπον...

κατ αρχασ να ξερεισ 3 πραγματα βασικα.

1- το επαγγελμα αυτο εξασκειτε στα πιο καλα σπα που υπαρχουν , στην αθηνα υπαρχουν 2-3 ξενοδοχεια μολισ κατα σουνιο μερια με υδροθεραπεια-θαλασσοθεραπεια.
Αρα αυτο μασ κανει νομαδεσ, ειναι επαγγελμα με σεζον , και δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα επικερδεσ ((βασικοσ μισθοσ και 30-40 ευρω περισσοτερα καθε χρονο))μια και ο νομοσ ακομη λογο του οτι ειναι πισω σε αυτον τον τομεα στην Ελλαδα μασ..μασ κατατασσει στουσ ολιγομοιισθουσ.

2- πρεπει να μην εχεισ προβλημα με την γυμνεια ξενων ανθρωπων, ολοι οι ασθενεισ σχεδον ειναι γυμνοι μια και οι θεραπειεσ εκτελουντε μεσα σε νερο. Αυτο αν αγαπασ τουσ ανθρωπουσ συνιθιζεται δεν ειναι τιποτα...ειμαστε σαν νοσοκομεσ...μονο που οχι απροσωπεσ.

3- η εκπαιδευση ειναι δημοσια.
στα ΣΤΕ σχολη τουριστικων επαγγελματων για 3 6μηνα και 1 εξαμηνο πρακτικη.Ειναι πολυ πολυ φρεσκια στην Ελλαδα κατευθυνση, μολισ 3 χρονια..

http://www.otek.edu.gr/gr/iek.htm

μακια

----------


## ALTRUIST

Αντουλα ευχαριστώ πολύ :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Ειχα να σκεφτώ μεταξύ διακοσμητικης και μαγειρικής .Μου εδωσες μια ακομη,εξισου καλη επιλογή.
Εσυ εχεις τελειώσει τη φοίτηση?
Φιλάκια! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

Ναι, το καλοκαιρι που περασε ημουν Κρητη για 6 μηνεσ κανοντασ πρακτικη... 

περα απο το τι σου αρεσει να σκεφτεισ και τι αντεχεισ..

το περιβαλλον σε αυτο το επαγγελμα ειναι απετιτικο αλλα ειναι και πολυ ομορφο μεσα σε ομορφουσ χωρουσ..και η φιλοσοφια ειναι να μην εισαι εσυ τσιτα για να μην μεταφερεισ το αγχοσ σου στουσ \"ασθενεισ-πελατεσ\"

στην κουζινα..να ξερεισ πωσ οι μαγειρεσ τρεχουν ολη την ωρα και ειναι φουλ στο αγχοσ...τραλαλα τελειωσ..το αντεχεισ αυτο?

οσο για την διακοσμητικη..πιστευω πωσ ειναι σουπερ....

μακια μακια

παω ψυχιατρο..τωρα...γιατι την προιγουμενη τεταρτη απεργουσε λεει..

----------


## ALTRUIST

Είσαι ευχαριστημένη απο το γιατρό σου?κανεις ψυχανάλυση ?εγω δεν εχω κανει ποτε.(αμφιβαλω για την απουτη εχεμιθει που επικαλουντε.σε μια επαρχιακή πόλη ολοι γνωριζομαστε μεταξύ μας.)
Φιλάκια!

----------


## Adzik

εγωωωωω...:P:P:P

http://www.aniboom.com/Player.aspx?v=1992

----------


## Adzik

http://www.aniboom.com/Player.aspx?v=1000

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> εγωωωωω...:P:P:P
> 
> http://www.aniboom.com/Player.aspx?v=1992


πσιτ εσυυυυ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXhcNgr5Vus&amp;feature=related


Εδιτ12-4-08 (και αν θέλεις να διαβάζεις όλες τις αφιερώσεις σου να διαβάζεις όλα τα θέματα)........ (εμοτικον με γλώσσα έξω)

----------


## Adzik

και για να μην ξεχνιωμαστε...

για να μην ξεχασω εγω δηλ. εδω και 4 εβδομαδεσ..αρα 1 μηνα..εχω κοψει τα φαρμακα...ειμαι μεσ πιο κουρασμενη...
και πιο νευρικη...

αλλα ειμαι καλα και δεν δυσκολευομαι να ζησω πια.. και οι σκεψεισ περι αυτοκτονιασ εχουν εξαφανιστει...

..βημα βημα... (10-4-08)

----------


## justme

Όταν (μετά από καιρό) λες \"θα πάω για ένα τρεξιματάκι\" στην αρχή πάς χαλαρά (βήμα βήμα).
Η ευχαρίστηση όμως πολλαπλασιάζεται σε λίγο, τότε που αρχίζει πραγματικά και τρέχεις

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> 
> 
> αλλα ειμαι καλα και δεν δυσκολευομαι να ζησω πια.. και οι σκεψεισ περι αυτοκτονιασ εχουν εξαφανιστει...
> 
> ..βημα βημα... (10-4-08)


βήμα ή αλμα πλέον :Smile: ?!

πολύ ωραια :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

Πωσ συγχωρεισ τον συντροφο σου οταν παιζει... 

με μια αλλη γυναικα στο νετ..επι 5 μηνεσ?

..οταν καθε βραδυ λεει σε εσενα ποσο σε αγαπαει και ποσο του λειπεισ... και υστερα λεει σε εκεινη πωσ την σκεφτοταν ολη μερα και ανυπομονουσε να μιλησουν?..

ημουν στον κρητη 6 μηνεσ... μεσα σε αυτουσ εκεινοσ με ειχε επισκευθει 3 φορεσ...1εβδομαδα 2 μερεσ και 2μισι εβδομαδεσ..


χωρεισ να εχουν συναντηθει..την φλερταρε εντονα..τησ εδωσε ελπιδεσ..την λατρευε με τα λογια..τησ εστειλε ποιημα..τησ εκανε 30 φορεσ ερωτα..με τα λογια.ανταλασσανε φωτογραφιεσ..και κανονισανε να βρεθουνε, βρεθηκανε.. την πλησιασε..
μα δεν εγεινε τιποτα και υστερα τησ ελεγε πωσ μετανιωνε που οταν βρεθηκανε δεν προχωρησανε...πωσ την ηθελε πολυ...και πωσ θελει να κοιμουντε μαζι...

και 1 εβδομαδα πριν γυρισω σπιτι ΜΑΣ μια και μου προτεινε να συζησουμε εφοσων τα πηγεναμε πραγματικα υπεροχα...και ημασταν εστω και απο αποσταση το στηριγμα ο ενασ του αλλου..ειχαν γνωριστει γονεισ κλπ.. ημασταν ειδη 5 μηνεσ μαζι πριν φυγω..αρα 5+5..

1 εβδομαδα λοιπον πριν γυρισω αρχησε να τησ τα μασαει..και εξαφανιστηκε...απο την ζωη τησ..

με 2 λογια τελειωσε την περιπετιουλα..

Για κακη του τυχη..επεσα πανω στην κοπελα και τα εμαθα ολα χθεσ..

Εκεινοσ μου ειπε πωσ τοτε ηταν αλλοσ..ανθρωποσ..πωσ δεν ηταν καλα και μεσα απο την σχεση μασ εγεινε καλα..εγεινε και παλι ο εαυτοσ του..πωσ μαζι μου σταματισε να λεει ψεμματα..και να πληγωνει ετσι γυναικεσ...πωσ μετα το διαζυγιο του πριν 3 χρονια..

επαθε κατι και απλα τισ κοροιδευε και τισ εκμεταλευοταν συναισθηματικα... αλλα οταν με γνωρισε δεν τολμησε να μου πει πωσ ηταν σε αυτην την φαση για να μην φυγω μια και του ειχα ξεκαθαρισει πωσ ειμαι για σχεση οχι για περιπετεια...

... πηρε λεει αποφαση να στρωσει παλι και να αφωσιωθει σε μια μονογαμικη ζωη αληθινη ζωη..

..μια οικογενεια..την δικη μασ... πωσ δεν μου το ειπε για να μην τον αφησω...

και πωσ μεσα απο την σχεση μασ.. βρηκε παλι τον εαυτο του..λεει εδω και 3-4 μηνεσ ειναι παλι ο παλιοσ καλοσ του εαυτοσ... και πωσ με αγαπαει σαν τρελοσ και πωσ δεν θελει να με χασει...πωσ μενουμε μαζι τοσο καιρο πωσ αρχησαμε να υλοποιουμε τα ονειρα μασ.,.. και πωσ δεν πρεπει να χωρισουμε για κατι που εγεινε πριν 8 μηνεσ..


του απαντησα τι θελει να κανω? και τι θα εκανε εκεινοσ στην θεση μου..αν καθε βραδυ ελεγα σε εκεινον και σε αλλον ποσο μου λειπει..και ποσο τον αποζητω...ποσο θελω να κανουμε ερωτα...να κοιμομαστε μαζι..

μου ειπε πωσ δεν ξερει ..πωσ θα ενιωθε οπωσ νιωθω εγω τωρα...

νιωθω αδεια...

ξερω πωσ δεν μπορεισ να κρινεισ την σχεση σου βαση κατι που συνεβη πριν 8 μηνεσ...διοτι οι ανθρωποι εχουν το δικαιωμα να αλλαζουν ...

αλλα τι πρεπει να κανω?? απλα να τον συγχωρεσω σαν να μγν εγεινε τιποτα?..μου ειπε λειει πωσ δεν εχει καμια καλη δικαιολογια πωσ το μονο που ξερει εινια πωσ αλαξανε τα πραγματα...και πωσ με αγαπαει και δεν θελει να χασουμε το μελλον μασ μαζι...


εγω τι κανω τωρα?
καταλαβα ποσο πιο δυσκολο ειναι να φυγει κανεισ απο μια σχεση οταν συζουν 2 ανθρωποι μαζι..
πολυ πιο δυσκολο...του ειπα πωσ στο τελοσ του μηνα θα πληρωθω..και θα αποφασισω αν θα φυγω απο το σπιτι ..

----------


## mstrouf

ελα βρε κοπελα μου...

πριν 8 μήνες όλα αυτά κ γιατί μένετε εκεί ενώ η ζωή σας έχει προχωρήσει?
τι είναι αυτό που το βγάζει στην φόρα, έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης?

----------


## Adzik

Υποτιθεται πωσ θελουμε να κανουμε οικογενια...αν τα εκανε αυτα στον 1το χρονο μασ..τι θα κανει αργοτερα? λεει τιποτα..αλλαξε...αλλα που θα βρω εμπιστοσυνη?
..λογικο δεν ειναι?

----------


## liberchild

Στη θέση σου θα την έκανα με βαριά, ούτε κάν ελαφριά. Γιατί ? ρίξε μια ματιά στις υπογραφές σου και θα το μάθεις !!!!

----------


## Adzik

Ειναι πραγματικα δυσκολη η αποφαση απλα να ανακοινωσω τελοσ.. και να παρω ενα πλοιο να παω Κριτη..

λεει πωσ πρεπει να βαλω μπροστα ολα οσα εχουμε ζησει επειδη ειναι πολλα...και να τα συγκρινω και να δω πωσ ειναι πολυ πιο σημαντικα ολα αυτα που κανει και εχουμε ζησει..

και πωσ δεν χωριζουν ετσι τα ζευγαρια..

----------


## Adzik

δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο η κακο αλλα τεινω..να το αφησω να περασει..τα ονειρα μασ...μαζι ηταν πολλα.. χθεσ ημουν πολυ μουδιασμενη.. ακομη ειμαι.. η αληθεια ειναιπ πωσ δεν ξερω πωσ νιωθω..

----------


## mstrouf

Η εμπιστοσύνη όσο δύσκολα κεδίζετε, τόσο εύκολα χάνετε!

----------


## krino

λες οτι εχασες την εμπιστοσυνη σου....
και νομιζω οτι αυτο λεει πολλα, η τουλαχιστον αρκετα.
Αν κρινεις οτι δεν μπορεις να την ανακτησεις τοτε δεν βλεπω αλλη λυση απο το να πας για αλλα.
Οποτε σταματα να διαβαζεις εδω!






Θα προτεινα ομως να χρησιμοποιησεις τις 2 τελευταιες γραμμες τις υπογραφης σου και να σκεφτεις, να αναλυσεις
γιατι εγιναν ολα αυτα.
Υπαρχει ενα δεδομενο, οπως αναφερεις, αποκτησε καποιου ειδους επαφη με αλλη κοπελα.
Αυτο σημαινει οτι η δικη σου παρουσια ηταν τοτε ανεπαρκης η καλυπτε μερικως καποια κομματια.
Αυτο απο μονο του δεν ειναι προβλημα, προβλημα ειναι η ελλειψη επικοινωνιας και οτι ο καθενας επλεε στα δικα του πελαγη.
Οντως με τετοιες συνθηκες δεν μπορεις να χτισεις καμια σχεση την οποια να μπορεις να την ονομασεις υγιης.
Προκυπτουν ερωτηματα λοιπον,
Νομιζεις οτι αποκατασταθηκε η επικοινωνια??
Τι ακριβως οδηγησε σε ολα αυτα τα σουρτα φερτα??
Υπηρχε υποκρισια, αδιαφορια η εγκλωβισμος???
Δεν αναφερω τιποτα απο ολα αυτα για να στησω δικαστηρια και αναλογως τα κινητρα να βγει η ποινη.
Προσπαθω να σου πω οτι αν βρεις τα κινητρα, ισως μπορεσεις να αναλυσεις τα δεδομενα και να βρεις την αναλογη ακρη που θα σε βγαλει σε σωστα και ασφαλη συμπερασματα.



Πιστευω οτι με ηρεμη σκεψη θα βρεις την ακρη, μα πανω απο ολα πρεπει να διαφυλλατεις την αξιοπρεπεια σου χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι θα περασεις στο αλλο ακρο.
Δυστυχως ειναι μια κατασταση πολυ περιεργη και το να πεις οτι ανακτω η οχι εμπιστοσυνη ειναι κατι το οποιο θα το κανει ο καθενας μονος του μεσα απο τις δικες του εσωτερικες διεργασιες.
Προσοχη ομως στις παρορμητικες κινησεις η τις ανεξελεγκτες δυναμικες εκφρασεις θυμου....








ΥΓ.... χμμμ ξυνομαι να πω και αλλα περισσοτερα, αλλα για λογους δεοντολογιας θα παραμεινω σε αυτα....
:P

----------


## Adzik

ελευθερα..πεσ τα..αν και πολυ συχνα δεν συμφωνω μαζι σου Κρινο...με ενδιαφερει να δω πωσ μπορει κανεισ να τα βλεπει απ εξω..

ηταν ετσι αλητησ παλιοτερα..επι 3 χρονια..αντιδραση λεει στο διαζηγιο μετα απο 10 χρονια γαμου..
αυτο μπορω να το καταλαβω...

δεν μου το ειπε για να μην με χασει ..ειπε..ωστε να βρει τον εαυτο του μεσα στην σχεση και τον βρηκε..ειπε..

..και περιμενει απλα να τον συγχορεσω..

Πραγαμτικα πιστευω πωσ με αγαπαει πολυ και πωσ θελει πολτ την ζωη μασ..

αλλα δεν ξερω αν καθε φωρα που θα πηγαινει επαγγελματικο ταξιδι...θα συμβαινει κατι..μου λεει μα ειμαι δουλεια σπιτι σπιτι δουλεια...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> ελευθερα..πεσ τα..αν και πολυ συχνα δεν συμφωνω μαζι σου Κρινο...με ενδιαφερει να δω πωσ μπορει κανεισ να τα βλεπει απ εξω..
> 
> 
> δεν εχει σημασια αν συμφωνεις.
> Το πως τα βλεπει εχει μια σημασια, αλλα οσα ξερει ο νοικοκυρης δεν τα ξερει ο κοσμος ολος...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## mstrouf

Η καρδία κ η λογική δεν έχουν την ίδια πάντα γνώμη
διαλεξε αυτο που θα ακουσεις μέσα σου

στον άντρα ένα φλερτ ένας ενθουσιασμός περνάει πρώτα σκεπτόμενο το κατω κεφάλι
μην κοιτας που εμεις οι γυναικες σκεπτομαστε βαση αυτου που νιωθουμε

αν νομιζεις οτι διπλα του θα εισαι ευτυχισμενη αξίζει μια ευκαιρια κ μια συγχωρεση για να συνεχίσεις
το θεμα είναι αν έχει καταλάβει το λαθος του κ αν δεν το επαναλάβει
γι\'αυτο κανεις δεν μπορεί να είναι σίγουρος ούτε για τον εαυτό του
δεν ξερουμε καν τι ξημερωνει αυριο

επιμενω στην γνώμη μου

----------


## picker

Κλασικο παραδειγμα του πως οι αντρες παραμυθιαζουν τις γυναικες. Πρωτα κερδιζουν την εμπιστοσυνη τους με ψεματα και μισες αληθειες, ενω αυτοι στο βαθος του μυαλου τους εχουν παντα την απατεωνια με την πρωτη ευκαιρια.

Εγω δεν θα μπορουσα ποτε να κρυψω απο τη συντροφο μου κατι που ξερω οτι θα την πειραζε. Γι\' αυτο αλλωστε δεν εχω σχεση, επειδη στις γυναικες δεν αρεσουν οι αντρες που τα λενε ολα αλλα εκεινοι για τους οποιους εχουν παντα μια αμφιβολια. Αν σας αρεσει ετσι, εγω τουλαχιστον δεν σας λυπαμαι καθολου.

----------


## krino

πικερ εισαι εκτος θεματος.

----------


## picker

> _Originally posted by krino_
> πικερ εισαι εκτος θεματος.


Τι λες ρε μαγκα? Σοβαρολογεις???

----------


## mstrouf

κ μην κοιτάς τι ήτανε παλιά

δες αυτό που είναι τώρα

τον άνθρωπο που έχεις δίπλα σου κ έχεις μοιραστεί τόσα πολλά μαζί του

βάλτα κάτω γράψε τα υπερ κ τα κατά αν αυτό βοηθάει να πάρεις την απόφαση

σε όλα αυτά πρέπει να σκεφτείς το δικό σου μέλλον κ πραγματικά θέλεις να το μοιράστείς μαζί του κ αν πάνω απο ολα είσαι έτοιμη να αφήσεις κάτι τέτοιο πίσω
διαφορετικά σε κάθε πρόβλημα θα υπάρχει κάτι να του το χτυπάς κ ούτε αυτό είναι ωραίο

----------


## liberchild

> _Originally posted by picker_
> Κλασικο παραδειγμα του πως οι αντρες παραμυθιαζουν τις γυναικες. Πρωτα κερδιζουν την εμπιστοσυνη τους με ψεματα και μισες αληθειες, ενω αυτοι στο βαθος του μυαλου τους εχουν παντα την απατεωνια με την πρωτη ευκαιρια.
> 
> Εγω δεν θα μπορουσα ποτε να κρυψω απο τη συντροφο μου κατι που ξερω οτι θα την πειραζε. Γι\' αυτο αλλωστε δεν εχω σχεση, επειδη στις γυναικες δεν αρεσουν οι αντρες που τα λενε ολα αλλα εκεινοι για τους οποιους εχουν παντα μια αμφιβολια. Αν σας αρεσει ετσι, εγω τουλαχιστον δεν σας λυπαμαι καθολου.




Εγώ έχω την εξής απορία. Λες ότι οι άντρες παραμυθιάζουν τις γυναίκες. Οκ. εσύ πάντως δεν το κάνεις. Εχεις εξίσου παραδεχτεί ότι στη γυναίκα που θα άξιζε θα τασσόσουν μονογαμικός και αποκλειστικός. Μπορείς λοιπόν να δικαιολογήσεις γιατί η φίλη μας να μην είχε την απαίτηση αυτή απ τον σύντροφό της ?

----------


## picker

> _Originally posted by liberchild_
> Εγώ έχω την εξής απορία. Λες ότι οι άντρες παραμυθιάζουν τις γυναίκες. Οκ. εσύ πάντως δεν το κάνεις. Εχεις εξίσου παραδεχτεί ότι στη γυναίκα που θα άξιζε θα τασσόσουν μονογαμικός και αποκλειστικός. Μπορείς λοιπόν να δικαιολογήσεις γιατί η φίλη μας να μην είχε την απαίτηση αυτή απ τον σύντροφό της ?


Πραγματικα δεν σε καταλαβαινω... Το ατομο της πουλαγε παραμυθι, ειναι ετσι? Σου λεω οτι εγω δεν θα το εκανα ποτε αυτο. Οι γυναικες γουσταρετε τις μισες αληθειες μεχρι να αποκαλυφθει η απατη, δεν σας αρεσουν οι αντρες που τα λενε ολα. Αυτο φυσικα δεν θα το παραδεχτειτε ποτε, απλα γιατι λειτουργειτε με το ενστικτο και οχι με τη λογικη.

Δες αυτο το site: http://www.easy-to-attract.gr/

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by picker_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> πικερ εισαι εκτος θεματος.
> 
> 
> Τι λες ρε μαγκα? Σοβαρολογεις???



μαγκιτη δεν υπαρχει ωρα που να μην σοβαρολογω....
και μιας και εχεις απορια, περισσοτερο ευτυχισμενος ειναι αυτος που τρωει το μελι παρα αυτος που αναρωτιεται αν εχει γλυκα η οχι.

Και αυτο εχει εφαρμογη και σε αντρες και σε γυναικες.
 :Wink:

----------


## mstrouf

Δεν ανοίγεται άλλο topic για το παραμύθι?


Δεν σέβεστε τίποτα δηλαδή?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> 
> 
> και πωσ δεν χωριζουν ετσι τα ζευγαρια..



τα ζευγαρια χωριζουν για 1000 λογους....
Δυστυχως η ευτυχως η αναγκη να κανεις οικογενοια σε καθοριζει στις αποφασεις σου και αυτο ισως ειναι μοιραιο ειτε παει καλα ειτε οχι.


Απομονωσε τις αναγκες σου και συγκεντρωσου στο τι ακριβως ζηταει ο συντροφος σου.
Ακομα και αν παιζει το ενδεχωμενο να ξανασκασει μια τετοια ιστορια στο μελλον, αυτο θα ειναι κατι που θα το συμφωνησετε απο κοινου.

Καλως η οχι, θα πρεπει να δεχτεις οτι δεν του καλυπτες ολες τις αναγκες του και εκει πρεπει να επικεντρωθητε.

----------


## picker

> _Originally posted by krino_
> μαγκιτη δεν υπαρχει ωρα που να μην σοβαρολογω....
> και μιας και εχεις απορια, περισσοτερο ευτυχισμενος ειναι αυτος που τρωει το μελι παρα αυτος που αναρωτιεται αν εχει γλυκα η οχι.


Eνταξει αγορι μου, φαε το μελι σου εσυ... Φανταζομαι κανεις τις ιδιες πουστιες στην γκομενα σου.

----------


## Adzik

ΟΧΙ ενταξει δεν πειραζει τον ξερουμε τον πικερ..

Εννοειτε πωσ δεν θελουμε τισ μισεσ αληθειεσ..
αλλα οι ανθρωποι συχνα δεν εχουν τα κοτσια και ντρεποντε για τισ αληθειεσ τουσ..πολυ ανθρωπινο αυτο...

----------


## Adzik

Μου ειπε πωσ δεν προκειτε να ξανασυμβει τιποτα παρομοιο..

Πωσ ολα θα πανε καλα απο εδω και περα.. και τον πιστευω.Σιγουρα υπαρχει λογοσ που τον πιστευω...χθεσ...ενιωσα πωσ δεν θα βρω αλλον να με καταλαβαινει και να τον καταλαβαινω τοσο.. και πωσ οολοι ειναι απιστοι και αφερεγγοι πια..

η αληθεια ειναι πωσ δεν εχω γνωρισει ποτε κανεναν απολυτα φερεγγειο αντρα..

οποτε ειναι σαν να πρεπει να βαλω την υπεροχη επικοινωνια μασ απο πανω..

ειπε πωσ τοτε δεν τον καλυπτα αλλα καθωσ σοβαρευε η σχεση..τον καλυψα...


και ολα ειναι ενα μεγαλο μπερδεμα τωρα..

----------


## liberchild

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> Μου ειπε πωσ δεν προκειτε να ξανασυμβει τιποτα παρομοιο..
> 
> Πωσ ολα θα πανε καλα απο εδω και περα.. και τον πιστευω.Σιγουρα υπαρχει λογοσ που τον πιστευω...χθεσ...ενιωσα πωσ δεν θα βρω αλλον να με καταλαβαινει και να τον καταλαβαινω τοσο.. και πωσ οολοι ειναι απιστοι και αφερεγγοι πια..
> 
> η αληθεια ειναι πωσ δεν εχω γνωρισει ποτε κανεναν απολυτα φερεγγειο αντρα..
> 
> οποτε ειναι σαν να πρεπει να βαλω την υπεροχη επικοινωνια μασ απο πανω..
> 
> ...





Αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχααααααααα ααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Πόσο χλονών είσαι βρε αντούλα ?

----------


## picker

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> ΟΧΙ ενταξει δεν πειραζει τον ξερουμε τον Μανθεσ..
> 
> Εννοειτε πωσ δεν θελουμε τισ μισεσ αληθειεσ..
> αλλα οι ανθρωποι συχνα δεν εχουν τα κοτσια και ντρεποντε για τισ αληθειεσ τουσ..πολυ ανθρωπινο αυτο...


Εννοεις τον picker φανταζομαι...

Μου αρεσει που δικαιολογεις τη λαμογια του φιλου σου... Εγω γιατι εχω τα κοτσια και θυσιαζομαι μενοντας μονος επειδη παντα λεω την αληθεια??? Πραγματικα δεν σε λυπαμαι!

----------


## liberchild

Συμφωνώ με τον πίκερ...

απόλυτα....

----------


## picker

> _Originally posted by liberchild_
> Συμφωνώ με τον πίκερ...
> 
> απόλυτα....


Τωρα ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις γιατι παω στις πουτανες. Μονο εκει εκτιμουν την αληθεια, δυστυχως!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> ΟΧΙ ενταξει δεν πειραζει τον ξερουμε τον Μανθεσ..
> 
> Εννοειτε πωσ δεν θελουμε τισ μισεσ αληθειεσ..
> αλλα οι ανθρωποι συχνα δεν εχουν τα κοτσια και ντρεποντε για τισ αληθειεσ τουσ..πολυ ανθρωπινο αυτο...


ΣΑΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΤΟΣΗ ΜΑΝΙΑ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΗΣΕΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΤΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΠΟΣΤ. 
ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΝΕΤΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΙΡΟΥΣ. ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΟΨΥΧΑ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by picker_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by liberchild_
> Συμφωνώ με τον πίκερ...
> 
> απόλυτα....
> ...



σου ξαναλεω οτι εισαι εκτος θεματος....
δυστυχως....

----------


## picker

> _Originally posted by krino_
> σου ξαναλεω οτι εισαι εκτος θεματος....
> δυστυχως....


Κι εγω σου ξαναλεω...
Προφανως κι εσυ κανεις τις ιδιες λαμογιες.

----------


## Adzik

ειμαι 24..και ιδεολογοσ  :Smile:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> ειμαι 24..και ιδεολογοσ


ΚΑΙ ΞΕΦΤΙΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΣΕ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΘΑΡΡΟΣ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> ειμαι 24..και ιδεολογοσ



Adzik ...δεν βλέπω να ζητάς συγνώμη στον MANTHES....

----------


## mstrouf

σαν να μας λες αυτό που λέμε στους άντρες κ τους ενοχλεί

\"όλοι οι άντρες ίδιοι είστε, την ίδια μύτη έχετε, γουρουνίσια\"

Αυτό λες?

Ε για μένα δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο
κ κάθε άνθρωπος έχει δικαίωμα να μετανιώσει
για κάποια του επιλογή

----------


## krino

απο οσο βλεπω πληθαινουν οι δικαστες....

 :Cool:

----------


## picker

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ειμαι 24..και ιδεολογοσ 
> ΚΑΙ ΞΕΦΤΙΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΣΕ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΘΑΡΡΟΣ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!! Ααχ Θεε μου... Χαχαχαχα!!!

----------


## mstrouf

> _Originally posted by mmaria_
> Δεν ανοίγεται άλλο topic για το παραμύθι?
> 
> 
> Δεν σέβεστε τίποτα δηλαδή?


όντως τελικά το αποδείξατε κιόλας

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΣΑΙ;

----------


## mstrouf

στον picker που πεταχτηκε στην κουβέντα μας k krino που του απάντησε

δεν αναφερθηκα σε σενα, με το δίκιο σου τα πήρες, αλλά μάλλον λάθος έγραψε η άντα

όταν κάποιος ανοίγει τα εσώψυχά του δεν μπορείς ότι κ να λέει να του πετάς το άσχετο

εμένα θα με ενοχλούσε αφάνταστα, να είμαι στην μιζέρια μου κ απο εκεί που βρήκα ανθρώπους που μπορώ να μιλήσω κ να εκφράσω πως αισθάνομαι να μου χαλάσουν την κουβέντα

κ ίσα - ίσα που το krino έγραφε την άποψη του

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ.
ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΔΙΕΥΚΡΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΙΣΟΛΟΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΝΝΟΟΥΜΕΝΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΛΜΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ

----------


## picker

Δεν ηταν καθολου ασχετη η παρεμβαση μου, ηταν απολυτα σχετικη με το θεμα! Αν δεν μπορειτε να το καταλαβετε, τοτε πραγματικα απορω!

----------


## mstrouf

Δεν ξέρω για μισόλογα δεν έχω καταλάβει τι γίνεται, ίσως να μην έχω παρακολουθήσει.

----------


## mstrouf

βρε picker με αφορμή αυτό μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις new topic κ να εκφράσεις την άποψή σου, να είσαι σίγουρος, την σέβομαι απόλυτα

απλά έλα στην θέση του ατόμου που τον βασανίζει κάτι μες το κεφάλι του, το γράφει κ περιμένει μια δεύτερη γνώμη - άποψη κ αντί γι\'αυτό γίνεται ολόκληρο μπέρδεμα

----------


## Θεοφανία

Έχεις δίκιο Μαρία. 
Καλό είναι να ξεχωρίζουμε τα θέματα στα οποία μπουρδολογούμε και σε αυτά που μιλάμε σοβαρά.

Πάντως η Adzik χρωστάει μια συγνώμη στον MANTHES

----------


## picker

Μα εγω την αγαπω την Adzik και με τρωει το παραπονο :-(

----------


## mstrouf

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> ΟΧΙ ενταξει δεν πειραζει τον ξερουμε τον πικερ..
> 
> Εννοειτε πωσ δεν θελουμε τισ μισεσ αληθειεσ..
> αλλα οι ανθρωποι συχνα δεν εχουν τα κοτσια και ντρεποντε για τισ αληθειεσ τουσ..πολυ ανθρωπινο αυτο...


κ εκείνη νομίζω γιατί ηθελε την γνώμη σου, αλλά χάσαμε το θέμα για το οποίο ξεκινήσαμε να μιλάμε

----------


## just_40

Θεοφανια και Manthes,

Sorry για την παρεμβαση...δεν νομιζω να υφιστατε λογος για συγνωμη...διαβαστε πολυ προσεκτικα 2-3 σελιδες πισω και θα δειτε πως \"αλλαχθηκε\" το ονομα απο picker σε Μανθες στην παραθεση...μονο και μονο για να προκληθειτε .... μαλλον ειστε προβλεψιμοι...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> Πάντως η Adzik χρωστάει μια συγνώμη στον MANTHES




εσυ τι εισαι υποβολεας η δικηγορος??

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by just_40_
> 
> 
> μαλλον ειστε προβλεψιμοι...



Μιας και αρχισε το συγνωμολογιο και βαρετοι, πλεον.

----------


## picker

> _Originally posted by just_40_
> Θεοφανια και Manthes,
> 
> Sorry για την παρεμβαση...δεν νομιζω να υφιστατε λογος για συγνωμη...διαβαστε πολυ προσεκτικα 2-3 σελιδες πισω και θα δειτε πως \"αλλαχθηκε\" το ονομα απο picker σε Μανθες στην παραθεση...μονο και μονο για να προκληθειτε .... μαλλον ειστε προβλεψιμοι...


Aσ\' το γιατι δεν ξερεις...

Η Adzik αρχικα ειχε γραψει \"Μanthes\" και μετα, οταν ειδε το λαθος της, εκανε edit και το αλλαξε.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by just_40_
> Θεοφανια και Manthes,
> 
> Sorry για την παρεμβαση...δεν νομιζω να υφιστατε λογος για συγνωμη...διαβαστε πολυ προσεκτικα 2-3 σελιδες πισω και θα δειτε πως \"αλλαχθηκε\" το ονομα απο picker σε Μανθες στην παραθεση...μονο και μονο για να προκληθειτε .... μαλλον ειστε προβλεψιμοι...


EIXE ΓΡΑΨΕΙ MANTHES ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΑΞΕ. ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΘΕΣΗ. ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΝΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΩ

ΣΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΟΣΤ;

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> Πάντως η Adzik χρωστάει μια συγνώμη στον MANTHES
> 
> ...


ΕΣΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΡΕΜΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ;

----------


## just_40

Λοιπον,

επειδη τωρα μολις διαβασα το συγκεκριμενο τοπικ...και επειδη δεν ειδα να αναφερεται το ονομα σου manthes αλλα αλλο ονομα...για αυτο λοιπον ειπα πως ειναι ατοπο καποιος να χρειαζεται να ζητησει συγνωμη...τωρα εαν στην πορεια αλλαχθηκε το ονομα κλπ ...δεν μπορω να γνωριζω...

αυτο που θα ηθελα να πω ειναι κατεβαστε τους τονους...εχει κουρασει ο συνεχομενος καυγας για το τιποτα...υπαρχουν και τα γηπεδα για εκτονωση !!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΛΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΟΣΤ;
ΕΓΩ ΛΕΩ ΠΩΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> Πάντως η Adzik χρωστάει μια συγνώμη στον MANTHES
> 
> ...


Εσύ τι είσαι?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by just_40_
> Θεοφανια και Manthes,
> 
> Sorry για την παρεμβαση...δεν νομιζω να υφιστατε λογος για συγνωμη...διαβαστε πολυ προσεκτικα 2-3 σελιδες πισω και θα δειτε πως \"αλλαχθηκε\" το ονομα απο picker σε Μανθες στην παραθεση...μονο και μονο για να προκληθειτε .... μαλλον ειστε προβλεψιμοι...



Επειδή όπως λες έχεις διαβάσει μόνο αυτό, κάνε μια βόλτα να δεις τι επίθεση έχουμε δεχτεί εμείς για λιγότερο σημαντικά πράγματα και μετά βγάλε άποψη...

----------


## liberchild

Aντα, ό,τι κι αν κάνεις, και όποια απόφαση κι αν πάρεις να θυμάσαι αυτό.

Ο,τι έπαιξε θα επαναληφθεί.
Δεν έχεις να διαπραγματευτείς τίποτα διότι αυτό από μόνο του θα σε χαλάει από καιρού εις καιρό.
Δεν φταίς.
Προ πάντων να είσαι αξιοπρεπής και να μη ζητιανεύεις ψιχία αλλά όλη την πίττα.

Εχεις u2u.


 :Wink:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by just_40_
> 
> 
> μαλλον ειστε προβλεψιμοι...
> ...


Εσύ χτες μου έλεγες και εμένα και του MANTHES να μη σου ξαναμιλήσουμε, τώρα γιατί ασχολείσαι μαζί μας;

----------


## just_40

Τα λαθη ειναι ανθρωπινα και δεν χανεις τιποτα να χαλαρωσεις και να μην βλεπεις φαντασματα...δεν νομιζω να αναφερθηκε αρχικα η adzik σε σενα...δεν ειχε λογο συμφωνα με την ροη των μυνηματων...αλλα και ετσι να εγινε...αστο να πεσει...φτανει

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by just_40_
> Τα λαθη ειναι ανθρωπινα και δεν χανεις τιποτα να χαλαρωσεις και να μην βλεπεις φαντασματα...δεν νομιζω να αναφερθηκε αρχικα η adzik σε σενα...δεν ειχε λογο συμφωνα με την ροη των μυνηματων...αλλα και ετσι να εγινε...αστο να πεσει...φτανει


Ήταν πολύ δύσκολο λοιπόν να πει: συγνώμη, λάθος?

----------


## just_40

θεοφανια,


εννοεις βολτα σε αλλο τοπικ-θεματα? εχω κανει βολτα...για μενα ειναι ολα δραση - αντιδραση...και οχι επιθεση

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΡΩΤΗΣΩ. ΣΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΠΟΣΤ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ;
ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΑΠΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ, ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΧΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΕΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by just_40_
> θεοφανια,
> 
> 
> εννοεις βολτα σε αλλο τοπικ-θεματα? εχω κανει βολτα...για μενα ειναι ολα δραση - αντιδραση...και οχι επιθεση


Μπορείς να μου πεις που έγινε η επίθεση?

----------


## just_40

θεοφανια,

Εσυ μου μιλησες για επιθεση προς το προσωπο σας για λιγοτερα σημαντικα θεματα πιο πανω...κανω λαθος? και θεωρω πως ολα ειναι δραση - αντιδραση...και οχι επιθεση

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by just_40_
> θεοφανια,
> 
> Εσυ μου μιλησες για επιθεση προς το προσωπο σας για λιγοτερα σημαντικα θεματα πιο πανω...κανω λαθος? και θεωρω πως ολα ειναι δραση - αντιδραση...και οχι επιθεση


Σου εξηγώ λοιπόν, ότι σε κάποια άλλα τόπικ, εγώ και ο MANTHES δεχτήκαμε επίθεση για λιγότερο σημαντικά πράγματα.

Η adzik δεν έκανε λάθος, απλά επειδή της έχει μπει στο κεφάλι ότι μόνο ο MANTHES μπορεί να της την πει, είπε το όνομα του. Από τη στιγμή που έκανε λάθος, δεν έπρεπε να του ζητήσει ένα συγνώμη;

Δηλαδή η ευαισθησία και η καλωσύνη σταματά μέχρι εκεί που φτάνει το πρόβλημα του καθένα?

----------


## just_40

Ειμαστε ολοι μεγαλα παιδια εδω μεσα manthes...εγινε ενα λαθος το οποιο διορθωθηκε...δεν σου ζητησαν συγνωμη...ειναι τοσο σημαντικο? Εκ πρωτης οψεως και εγω να ημουν στην θεση σου και με την ορμη που υπαρχει εδω να αντιδρουσα ενδεχομενα οπως εσυ...αλλα δεσ\'το πιο ηρεμα...ισως τσαμπα ολη αυτη η κουβεντα και η παρεξηγηση

----------


## just_40

Δεν βλεπω να υφιστατε το 

\"Η adzik δεν έκανε λάθος, απλά επειδή της έχει μπει στο κεφάλι ότι μόνο ο MANTHES μπορεί να της την πει, είπε το όνομα του. \"

Θα διαβασω και θα επανελθω.

Εξαλλου αλλο ειναι το προβλημα...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by just_40_
> Ειμαστε ολοι μεγαλα παιδια εδω μεσα manthes...εγινε ενα λαθος το οποιο διορθωθηκε...δεν σου ζητησαν συγνωμη...ειναι τοσο σημαντικο? Εκ πρωτης οψεως και εγω να ημουν στην θεση σου και με την ορμη που υπαρχει εδω να αντιδρουσα ενδεχομενα οπως εσυ...αλλα δεσ\'το πιο ηρεμα...ισως τσαμπα ολη αυτη η κουβεντα και η παρεξηγηση


AN ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΣΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΗ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΝΤΙΤ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΩ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΠΩΣ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΝΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

MANTHES...πολύ το κουράσαμε. 
Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν πολλοί εδώ μέσα που έχουν αρκετή αντίληψη για να καταλαβαίνουν τι συμβαίνει.

Δεν θα αλλάξουμε εμείς τον κόσμο....

----------


## NikosD.

Σχεδόν όλες οι τελευταίες σελίδες είναι διάλογοι για προσωπικά μηνύματα και όχι για το θέμα της adzik.
Ψάχνετε δικαίωση για παλιές συγκρούσεις και αφορμές για νέες?

Ειλικρινά, δεν έχω την ευγένεια και την υπομονή όπως άλλα μέλη παραπάνω, να σας παρακαλέσω για μια ακομη φορά να παραμείνετε εντός θέματος, αφήνοντας κατά μέρος εγωισμούς και προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις. Το κάνω αυτό επί μήνες.
Επίσης δεν έχω καμία πρόθεση να βρω ποιος ξεκίνησε τη σύγκρουση, ποιος έφταιξε πρώτος και ποιος δεύτερος. Δεν έχει κανένα νόημα και δεν αφορά τους ανθρώπους που έρχονται να μοιραστούν τις εμπειρίες τους.

Φροντίστε λοιπόν να λύσετε τις διαφορές σας με πρσωπικά μηνύματα και λυπάμαι που το λέω, αλλά στο ενδεχόμενο να συνεχιστεί αυτή η κατάσταση, θα προχωρήσω σε αποκλεισμό χρηστών από το φόρουμ και αδιαφορώ πλήρως για το ποιος φταίει περισσότερο και ποιος λιγότερο. Δεν είναι ποσοτικό το θέμα και ούτε παίζουμε το παιχνίδι \"βρείτε τον πιο ένοχο\".

----------


## just_40

Για να τελειωνουμε...οκ εχετε δικαιο...κακως δεν ζητηθηκε συγνωμη...
η νηπιαγωγος μας λειπει ... να κανει τον διαιτητη 


Καλο σας απογευμα

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ Η ADZIK ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΠΙΑ. 
ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΣΟΥ ΞΕΦΥΓΕ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΜΙΚΡΗ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΕΙΑ

----------


## CeliaM

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Επίσης δεν έχω καμία πρόθεση να βρω ποιος ξεκίνησε τη σύγκρουση, ποιος έφταιξε πρώτος και ποιος δεύτερος. Δεν έχει κανένα νόημα και δεν αφορά τους ανθρώπους που έρχονται να μοιραστούν τις εμπειρίες τους.
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι ποσοτικό το θέμα και ούτε παίζουμε το παιχνίδι \"βρείτε τον πιο ένοχο\".

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΑΥΤΟ. ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΕΓΩ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΒΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΟΪΔΟ; Ή ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΛΑΘΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΝΑ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΗΘΕΛΑ;
ΟΤΑΝ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΜΕ ΑΠΕΙΛΟΥΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΣΑΣΤΑΝ; ΟΤΑΝ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΝΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΥΤΑΝΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΤΡΕΧΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ; 
ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΦΗΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΠΩ. Η ADZIK ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΤΟΠΙΚ. Η ΕΥΘΥΝΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΔΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ. ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΧΑΛΟ ΑΣ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ. ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Σχεδόν όλες οι τελευταίες σελίδες είναι διάλογοι για προσωπικά μηνύματα και όχι για το θέμα της adzik.
> Ψάχνετε δικαίωση για παλιές συγκρούσεις και αφορμές για νέες?
> 
> Ειλικρινά, δεν έχω την ευγένεια και την υπομονή όπως άλλα μέλη παραπάνω, να σας παρακαλέσω για μια ακομη φορά να παραμείνετε εντός θέματος, αφήνοντας κατά μέρος εγωισμούς και προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις. Το κάνω αυτό επί μήνες.
> Επίσης δεν έχω καμία πρόθεση να βρω ποιος ξεκίνησε τη σύγκρουση, ποιος έφταιξε πρώτος και ποιος δεύτερος. Δεν έχει κανένα νόημα και δεν αφορά τους ανθρώπους που έρχονται να μοιραστούν τις εμπειρίες τους.
> 
> Φροντίστε λοιπόν να λύσετε τις διαφορές σας με πρσωπικά μηνύματα και λυπάμαι που το λέω, αλλά στο ενδεχόμενο να συνεχιστεί αυτή η κατάσταση, θα προχωρήσω σε αποκλεισμό χρηστών από το φόρουμ και αδιαφορώ πλήρως για το ποιος φταίει περισσότερο και ποιος λιγότερο. Δεν είναι ποσοτικό το θέμα και ούτε παίζουμε το παιχνίδι \"βρείτε τον πιο ένοχο\".



Δε νομίζεις ότι μας βάζεις σε ένα καζάνι όλους με αυτό το μνμ;
Σίγουρα δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο να γράφονται άσχετα σε ένα θέμα όπου κάποιος ζητά βοήθεια, αλλά δεν θα ήταν πιο δίκαιο να αναλάβει ο καθένας το κομμάτι της ευθύνης που του αναλογεί; 

Επίσης...θα ήθελα-και περίμενα ομολογώ- να επέμβεις στα τόπικ του picker όπου το φόρουμ έπεσε στο επίπεδο του bourdela.gr, κάτι που δεν έγινε.

Δεν έχω καμιά διάθεση αντιπαράθεσης-ιδιαίτερα μαζί σου-το εκφράζω ως παράπονο και πολύ θα ήθελα την άποψη σου...

Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## NikosD.

MANTHES,
θα το ξαναπώ: δεν με ενδιαφέρει ποιανού είναι η ευθύνη. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει πότε ξεκίνησε, δεν με ενδιαφέρει ποιος φταίει περισσότερο.
Με ενδιαφέρει να μη συνεχιστεί. 
Καταλαβαίνεις τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στα δύο?

----------


## picker

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΑΥΤΟ. ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΕΓΩ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΒΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΟΪΔΟ; Ή ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΛΑΘΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΝΑ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΗΘΕΛΑ;
> ΟΤΑΝ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΜΕ ΑΠΕΙΛΟΥΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΣΑΣΤΑΝ; ΟΤΑΝ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΝΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΥΤΑΝΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΤΡΕΧΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ; 
> ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΦΗΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΠΩ. Η ADZIK ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΤΟΠΙΚ. Η ΕΥΘΥΝΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΔΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ. ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΧΑΛΟ ΑΣ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ. ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΑΥΤΟ


Ρε φιλε γιατι μεγιστοποιεις παντα τα πραγματα? Εκανε λαθος η Adzik και το διορθωσε. Τι αλλο θες?

Οσο για τις μανες σας, παλι υπερβαλεις. Εισαι συνεχως εριστικος και αναγκαζεις τους αλλους να γινονται κι αυτοι απο αμυνα.

----------


## CeliaM

Θα επιμείνω σε αυτό:




> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Δεν έχει κανένα νόημα και δεν αφορά τους ανθρώπους που έρχονται να μοιραστούν τις εμπειρίες τους.


Αν δεν εξυπηρετεί για κάποιο λόγο να γίνονται οι αντιπαραθέσεις σε ιδιωτικό επίπεδο (μέσω u2u ας πούμε) και πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να γίνονται δημόσια, υπάρχουν τρόποι για να γίνει αυτό χωρίς να \"απελπίζουμε\" περισσότερο τον άνθρωπο που θα μπει να διαβάσει ένα θέμα κάποιου που αντιμετωπίζει την ίδια κατάσταση και να τον αποθαρρύνουμε έτσι να μοιραστεί μαζί μας την ιδιαίτερη κατάσταση ή την εμπειρία του.

----------


## picker

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Επίσης...θα ήθελα-και περίμενα ομολογώ- να επέμβεις στα τόπικ του picker όπου το φόρουμ έπεσε στο επίπεδο του bourdela.gr, κάτι που δεν έγινε.


Καλα, για σενα τι να πουμε? Με το υφος που εχεις βλεπω να μενεις για παντα γεροντοκορη.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> MANTHES,
> θα το ξαναπώ: δεν με ενδιαφέρει ποιανού είναι η ευθύνη. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει πότε ξεκίνησε, δεν με ενδιαφέρει ποιος φταίει περισσότερο.
> Με ενδιαφέρει να μη συνεχιστεί. 
> Καταλαβαίνεις τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στα δύο?


ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ Η ΠΡΟΛΗΨΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΟΛΗ. 
ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙΤΑΙ. ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 1 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΤΣΟΥΒΑΛΙ. ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΘΕΙ Η ΙΔΙΑ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ
ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΩ

----------


## picker

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> MANTHES,
> θα το ξαναπώ: δεν με ενδιαφέρει ποιανού είναι η ευθύνη. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει πότε ξεκίνησε, δεν με ενδιαφέρει ποιος φταίει περισσότερο.
> Με ενδιαφέρει να μη συνεχιστεί. 
> ...


Ασε τα υπονοουμενα... Εγω δεν προσεβαλα κανενα προσωπικα, απλα οι ιδεες που εξεφρασα απο καποιους μπορει να θεωρηθουν \"ιδιαιτερες\". Εσυ και καποιοι αλλοι πεσατε να με φατε ευθυς εξ αρχης. Και αν εχεις προσεξει, οι απαντησεις μου απεναντι σας ειναι σχεδον παντα πιο ηπιες απο αυτα που μου γραφετε εσεις.

----------


## CeliaM

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΘΕΙ Η ΙΔΙΑ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ


Καθιστώ σαφές εξ αρχής ότι η απάντηση δεν είναι προσωπική.

Το χρησιμοποιώ απλώς σαν εφαλτήριο για να πω ότι η όποια τακτική του φόρουμ δεν αφορά τα μέλη αλλά το ίδιο το φόρουμ και τη λειτουργία του, καθώς και τη διαφύλαξη του σκοπού για τον οποίον δημιουργήθηκε.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙΤΑΙ. ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ. ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ Ο ΡΑΨΩΔΟΣ ΜΕ ΑΠΕΙΛΟΥΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΕΥΑΙΣΘΗΣΙΑ. Ή ΟΤΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΠΟΥΤΑΝΕΣ. 
ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ. ΑΠΛΑ Η ΔΡΑΣΗ ΦΕΡΝΕΙ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΗ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## deleted-member141015

Επί του θέματος Άντα, αν νομίζεις ότι περνάτε καλά, νιώθεις καλά μέσα στη σχέση σας και πιστεύεις στην αλήθεια του ενδιαφέροντος που έχει για εσένα, ναι συνέχισε τη σχέση σας. Αλλά κράτα το περιστατικό που συνέβη όχι σαν αφορμή για καχυποψία, αλλά σαν ένα λιθαράκι στη γνώση σου για αυτόν τον άνθρωπο. 

Ξέρεις, πράγματι οι πέντε μήνες σχέσης που προηγήθηκαν του περιστατικού είναι μάλλον λίγοι για να αποφασίσει κανείς να εμπιστευτεί έναν άλλον άνθρωπο, αλλά το \'η σχέση μας δεν με κάλυπτε\' δεν μου αρέσει σαν δικαιολογία, καθότι αφενός μεταθέτει την ευθύνη μιας προσωπικής του επιλογής και ανάγκης και αφετέρου δεν μοιράστηκε αυτόν τον προβληματισμό του μαζί σου τότε, αν κατάλαβα βέβαια καλά. Είναι νομίζω εντιμότερο να πει κανείς \'εγώ δεν ήμουν έτοιμος να τηρήσω τη συμφωνία μας για αμοιβαία πίστη (υπήρχε υποθέτω?), για χ λόγους π.χ. γιατί η απόσταση δεν διευκόλυνε κλπ\'. 

Το αν είναι ή δεν είναι έτοιμος τώρα εξαρτάται και από τις συνθήκες (που έχουν αλλάξει) και από τα πάγια χαρακτηριστικά και συνήθειες που έχει σαν άνθρωπος....

----------


## Kleiw

Αντα , διάβασα αρκετές σελίδες απο το θέμα σου ........ μαζεμένες ........ είχα συγκινηθεί διαβάζοντας για την αγάπη σας , τα λόγια του και τα λόγια σου , μέχρι που έφτασα και στα πρόσφατα γεγονότα ......... που γκρέμισαν πολλά ..........
Καταλαβαίνω οτι δεν ήταν έντιμος απέναντι σου ........ θα έπρεπε να σου μιλήσει , να είναι ειλικρινής ....... γιαυτο και πως να τον εμπιστευτείς τώρα ? Πως να πιστεψεις στην τωρινή του ειλικρίνεια ........... Βέβαια , οι εξηγήσεις που σου έδωσε , ίσως να δικαιολογούν κάποια πράγματα .......... ισως πραγματικά να άλλαξε , επειδή σε γνώρισε , επειδή γνώρισε την αγάπη ....... επειδή ξαναπίστεψε σε αυτή .......... για πρώτη φορά μετά τον γάμο του , απο οτι καταλαβαίνω .......
Προφανώς είναι στο χέρι σου να αποφασίσεις αν αξίζει μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία .......... αν θέλεις να τον πιστεψεις και να τον εμπιστευτείς για δεύτερη φορά ........... Είναι όμως και στο χέρι του να σε πείσει οτι μπορείς να του ξαναδείξεις εμπιστοσύνη .......... 

Υ.Γ. Είσαι κουκλάρα  :Smile:

----------


## imagine

\'Αντα,
εμένα δε μου αρέσει καθόλου αυτή η ιστορία και δεν πιστεύω πως ο άνθρωπος αλλάζει ριζικά επειδή αγαπάει. Απλώς, επειδή νοιώθει έτσι (ερωτευμένος) δε βγαίνει στη φόρα η ασχημη συμπεριφορά.
Τι γίνεται όμως στο μέλλον, όταν όλα δεν είναι ρόδινα? όταν υπάρχουν σκαμπανεβάσματα, όταν κάποιες στιγμές νοιώσει ξανά πως δεν καλύπτεται από σένα?? (όπως ενδεχομένως και συ να νοιώσεις αντίστοιχα γι αυτόν). Η συμβίωση δεν είναι πάντοτε κήπος με λουλούδια και πολύ φοβάμαι μήπως αντί να συζητήσει μαζί σου τυχόν προβλήματα, αναπαράγει και πάλι τη γνωστή αυτή συμπεριφορά στρεφόμενος αλλού να βρεί αυτό που του λειπει.
Δεν προτείνω να χωρίσεις, τη στιγμή που τα ΄πάτε κατά τα άλλα καλά, αλλά κράτα και μια πισινή. Έχε το στο βάθος του μυαλού σου.

----------


## Adzik

sorry Manthes..ena aplo mpoyrdoykloma tis glossas itan logo biasinis.
Tora girisa apo tin doylia.Gi ayto den mporesa na apantiso noritera.

ok? terma o tsakomos.Den iparxei logos.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΚΑΤΩΣΟΥΡΑ. ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΕΝΤΙΤ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΕΚΕΙ. ΕΧΩ ΒΑΡΕΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΣΕ ΑΣΧΕΤΑ ΤΟΠΙΚ
ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΠΩΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΣΤ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> sorry Manthes..ena aplo mpoyrdoykloma tis glossas itan logo biasinis.
> Tora girisa apo tin doylia.Gi ayto den mporesa na apantiso noritera.
> 
> ok? terma o tsakomos.Den iparxei logos.



Οκ, Άντα. Όλα καλά, με μια λέξη τελειώνουν όλα.

Σοβαρά το λέω, για να μη παρεξηγηθώ...

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by justme_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> εγωωωωω...:P:P:P
> 
> http://www.aniboom.com/Player.aspx?v=1992
> ...


Justme...an και καθηστεριμενα...σε ευχαριστω πολυ..

----------


## Adzik

Μαρινα , imagine Κλειω..σασ ευχαριστω μεσα απο την ψυχη μου για τον χρονο σασ και τισ αποψεισ σασ..για ολα..για το στιρηγμα..

Κλειω μου..ποσο μα ποσα μεσα επεσεσ..ειναι ολα ακριβωσ ετσι μεσα μου..
Οταν τα ξανασυζητησαμε ομορφα και ησυχα.. ειπε πωσ δεν ηθελε να ρισκαρει να χασει κατι το οποιο προδιαισθανοταν πωσ θα ηταν σημαντικο για την ζωη του,.. πωσ ηταν ενα παιχνιδι αυτοεπιβεβαιωσησ...

στην ζωη ομωσ οταν θελουμε να παιξουμε...δεν βρισκομαστε σε σχεση..δεν παρασυρουμε αλλουσ ανθρωπουσ στα καμωματα μασ.,ειναι ανηθικο , εχουμε ευθηνη απενατι σε καποιον που δεσμευεται και επενδιει σε εμασ..

δεν μπορουμε να τα εχουμε ολα.

Επαιξα και εχασα..ειπε..

Ναι ..του απαντησα...

η σχεση μασ ειναι σε αναμονη..παρακαλω περιμενετε...:P


..υ.γ την γνωρησε σε επαγγελματικο ταξιδι.. κανει συχνα τετια ταξιδια..

υ.γ 2..

Κλειω μου σε ευχαριστω για την φιλοφρονιση..με κανεισ και ντρεπομαι...:P

----------


## mstrouf

Καλημέρα Άντα, ελπίζω σήμερα να έχεις ηρεμήσει κ να βλέπεις πιο καθαρά τα πράγματα!
Μην σε παρασύρει ο εγωισμός κ ένα λάθος να χαλάσει κάτι τόσο όμορφο. Να είσαι επιφυλακτική, αλλά σκέψου λίγο κ την Άντα, πως θα είναι μετά τον Μιχάλη. Συνήθως δεν πρέπει να αποφασίζουμε πάνω στα νεύρα μας γιατί αυτες οι αποφάσισεις μας φέρουν χειρότερα αποτελέσματα. Να είσαι καλά κ άμα θέλεις να βρεθούμε να τα πούμε κ από κοντα!

----------


## Adzik

Kalhmera Μαρακι μου.. το περιεργο ειναι πωσ δεν ειμαι θυμωμενη...απογοητευμενη και αδιαφορη νιωθω... ειναι βεβαια η πρωτη φωρα που περναω μια δυσκολη φαση απο τοτε που εκοψα τα φαρμακα... και μπορω να δω οντοσ πωσ δεν αντεδρασα οπωσ θα αντιδρουσα παλιοτερα..

πολυ ψυχραιμα το πηρα..ημουν υποψιασμενη..απλα ειμαι σε αδιεξοδο θα ελεγα..

Δεν ειναι ο εγωισμοσ.. ειναι η σκεψη για το τι συζηγο και πατερα των παιδιων μου θελω να εχω...

Μαρακι εσυ πωσ νιωθεισ? Θα χαρω πολυ να σε δω ..παλι.. αυτη την εβδομαδα δουλευω 13.30 με 22.00...οποτε ισωσ την αλλη εβδομαδα.. :Smile:

----------


## liberchild

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> 
> πολυ ψυχραιμα το πηρα..ημουν υποψιασμενη..απλα ειμαι σε αδιεξοδο θα ελεγα..
> 
> Δεν ειναι ο εγωισμοσ.. ειναι η σκεψη για το τι συζηγο και πατερα των παιδιων μου θελω να εχω...



Αντα, θα έχεις και σύζυγο και πατέρα, σύντροφο ψάξε να εστιάσεις άν θα έχεις.

----------


## Adzik

Σωστα..

----------


## picker

Η Adzik επιβεβαιωνει απολυτα την αποψη μου για το επιπεδο σκεψης των γυναικων :-(

----------


## Adzik

Ειναι απολυτα φυσικο να θελω μια ευτυχισμενη ζωη με εναν υπεροχο συντροφο καλο συζηγο και καλο πατερα..ειναι θεμα προτεραιοτητων , παντα οι προσωπικη μου ζωη με εκανε ευτυχισμενη..
Θεωρω πωσ ειναι η φυσικη σειρα των πραγματων΄..να προχωραμε και να διμιουργουμε αλλεσ υπεροχεσ ζωεσ..

----------


## Adzik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePyRrb2-fzs


..να το κανω και λιγο δραματικο..μ αρεσει κι ολασ πολυ αυτο το κομματι..

----------


## mstrouf

Αντα όποτε έχεις χρόνο κ διάθεση!
Όσο για την αντίδρασή σου μου φαίνεται απόλυτα λογική γιατί για αυτόν τον άνθρωπο έχεις συναισθήματα κ προσπαθείς πάνω απ\'όλα να καταλάβεις τι έφταιξε. Έτσι νομίζω!

----------


## liberchild

> _Originally posted by mmaria_
> Αντα όποτε έχεις χρόνο κ διάθεση!
> Όσο για την αντίδρασή σου μου φαίνεται απόλυτα λογική γιατί για αυτόν τον άνθρωπο έχεις συναισθήματα κ προσπαθείς πάνω απ\'όλα να καταλάβεις τι έφταιξε. Έτσι νομίζω!


Τίποτα δεν έφταιξε πέρα από ένα παιχνίδι επιβεβαίωσης στις πλάτες ενός ευαίσθητου πλάσματος. Ωμά.! Ο,τι δεν μας κάνει, απλά το κάνουμε πέρα. Περί κενών και μη καλύψεων τα ακούω βερεσε.!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Adzik....είσαι πολύ ευαίσθητη και ο φίλος σου το έχει καταλάβει. Ποντάρει στην ευαισθησία σου για να το συγχωρήσεις και κατά τη γνώμη μου πιστεύει ότι σε λίγο καιρό το θέμα θα έχει ξεχαστεί.
Πιστεύω ότι δεν θα το ξεχάσεις ποτέ. Όσο και αν πονάει αυτό που θα σου πω, ο χωρισμός είναι η μόνη λύση. Όση καλή διάθεση και πίστη να έχεις, μέσα σου ποτέ δεν θα επουλωθεί η πληγή. Σε κάθε ταξίδι, σε κάθε απουσία του, το μυαλό σου θέλοντας και μη, θα γυρίζει εκεί. 
Κατά την άποψη μου, είναι απ τους ανασφαλείς τύπους που θέλουν τη μόνιμη σχέση τους για να νιώθουν σιγουριά και πό κει και πέρα ότι κάτσει είναι ευπρόσδεκτο.
Με έναν τέτοιο άνθρωπο θες να συνεχίσεις τη ζωή σου?

----------


## Pappas10

Ευχαριστώ όλα τα παιδιά που συμμετείχαν στο θέμα και κατέθεσαν τις απόψεις τους. Ειλικρινά με βοήθησαν κι εμένα να καταλάβω ορισμένα πράγματα. Πριν συνεχίσω απλά να πω - μερικοί το ξέρουν - ότι εγώ είμαι ο άλλος πόλος της σχέσης. 

Δεν αρέσκομαι να συζητώ δημόσια τα προσωπικά μου. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής είμαι φανατικός - παθολογικά ίσως - με την \"ιδιωτικότητα\" μου. Σε μία σχέση όμως καλείσαι - ενίοτε - να προσπράσεις τους φόβους σου. 

Οι λόγοι που οδήγησαν σ\' αυτό που έγινε ήταν πολλοί. Είναι λόγοι, όχι δικαιολογίες. Γι\' αυτό και θεωρώ όλες τις αντιδράσεις της Ατζίκου δικαιολογημένες. Διότι κάποιος από τους δύο μας θα πρέπει να έχει δικαιολογία. Εγώ το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι πως όλοι οι άνθρωποι - πιστεύω - σε κάποια στιγμή της ζωής μας κάνουμε λάθη ή βρισκόμαστε σε μία σύγχιση που μας οδηγεί σ\' αυτά. Μία τέτοια περίοδος ήταν - για εμένα - και η περίοδος που εξετάζουμε.

Θα μου πείτε... \"ρε μεγάλε... πούλησες παραμύθι\". Ναι το έκανα. Ναι ήταν λάθος. Ναι η ανασφάλεια μου και η ανάγκη αυτοεπιβεβαίωσης θόλωσαν την πραγματικότητα των αισθημάτων μου τότε. 

Γιατί;

Γιατί ήμουν σ\' ένα στενό και στο τέλος του ήταν η προοπτική του τέλειου. Το ήξερα, το είχα πει σ\' αυτό το τέλειο και το πίστευα, όπως εξακολουθώ να το πιστεύω. Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι ήμουν σε στενό γιατί περίμενα ότι θα βγω από αυτό σύντομα και φοβήθηκα μη φύγει το τέλειο. 

Στη διαδρομή σκόνταψα μία φορά. Είδα την λακούβα αλλά έπεσα μέσα γιατί ήθελα να μετρήσω το βάθος της και την ικανότητα μου να την ξεπεράσω. Να επιβεβαιώσω στον εαυτό μου ότι οι λαστιχένιες σόλες μου αντέχουν στο νερό. Έφτασα στο τέλειο και ξεκινήσαμε να χτίζουμε... σκόνταψα άλλη μία φορά, πολύ λιγότερο αυτή τη φορά και χωρίς να βρέξω τις σόλες μου. Έμαθα να μην επιζητώ τις λακούβες και τα νερά. Δεν με νοιάζουν οι σόλες μου πλέον μα το τέλειο. 

Κάποια στιγμή, η λακούβα και η πτώση μου σ\' αυτήν αποκαλύπτεται. Σαν σε κακό όνειρο αυτό το τέλειο που χτίζαμε γυρνάει στην Λακούβα. Καλούμε να δικαιολογήσω και να εξηγήσω την πορεία μου στο στενό ενώ έχω από καιρό βγει από αυτό. Κάποια πράγματα ίσως και να μην μπορώ. Γιατί, όσο καλή επικοινωνία κι αν έχεις με τον εαυτό σου, πολλές φορές καταφέρνεις να τον εκπλήσεις κι εσύ ο ίδιος. Να κάνεις πράγματα που ποτέ δεν πίστευες ότι θα μπορούσες να κάνεις. Όταν δεν πιστεύεις κάτι που κάνεις, είναι δύσκολο να το εξηγήσεις κι όλας. 

Πέρασα λοιπόν ένα στενό. Και τώρα γυρνάω πίσω να το ξαναπεράσω σε μία virtual κατάσταση που - επί της ουσίας - δεν υφίσταται πια. Σαν να προσπαθείς να αντιμετωπίσεις μία σκιά. Ναι είναι αλήθεια έκανα λάθη, ναι είναι αλήθεια ότι άνοιξα πληγές, ναι είναι αλήθεια ότι στάθηκα αφερέγγυος και ψεύτης για ένα διάστημα. Όμως ακόμα και η αλήθεια έχει 2 όψεις. Και αν η μία όψη της είναι ένα διάστημα ενός σχετικά μακρινού - σε συνάρτηση με τη σχέση - παρελθόντος μου, η άλλη είναι το κοντινό παρελθόν, το παρόν αλλά και το μέλον που σχεδιάσαμε. Και αυτή η αλήθεια, η αλήθεια του τώρα, λέει ότι η σχέση μου με την Ατζίκου προχωρούσε προς το τέλειο που μαζί ονειρευτήκαμε. Και είναι άδικο το λάθος του τότε να καταστρέψει την ευτυχισμένη πραγματικότητα του τώρα και του μετά. Για εμένα είναι σαν να κόβεις ένα μπολιασμένο δέντρο (γιατί η Αντζίκου με μπόλιασε με συναισθήματα που πριν δεν είχα αισθανθεί) την ώρα που ανθίζει γιατί παλιότερα δεν έβγαζε καρπούς και άνθη. 

Συμφωνώ ότι οι άνθρωποι δεν αλλάζουν ή έστω αλλάζουν δύσκολα. Αλλά οι καταστάσεις αλλάζουν, μεταβάλλονται. Και σαν άνθρωπος αντιμετώπισα κάποιες καταστάσεις που πλέον δεν υπάρχουν. Άρα και σαν άνθρωπος δεν πρόκειτε να επαναλάβω τις ίδιες αντιδράσεις. Και αυτή είναι η μόνη \"εγγύηση\" που μπορώ να δώσω απέναντι στην - δικαιολογημένη - αμφιβολία και καχυποψία. Δεν ξέρω αν αρκεί για την Αντζίκου ή αν θα αρκούσε για τον οποιονδήποτε άλλον. Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι η αγάπη, η στοργή, η συμπάθεια, το ενδιαφέρον, το πάθος, ο σεβασμός και η ευγνωμοσύνη που νοιώθω για εκείνη δεν αναπτύχθηκαν σε μία στιγμή και δεν έχουν κορυφωθεί. Γιατί κάθε μέρα την αγαπάω περισσότερο. Και αυτό είναι κάτι που δεν το λέω τώρα αλλά από την αρχή της σχέσης μας. 

Εδώ τελειώνει η παρέμβαση μου. Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα. Δεν θα μπω σε διάλογο γιατί δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω επί της ουσίας αλλά και γιατί θέλω να διατηρήσω την ιδιωτικότητα μου. Ευχαριστώ όλα τα παιδιά που μέσα από τα γραπτά τους θέλησαν να στηρίξουν τη σχέση. Για όσους βιάστηκαν να τελειώσουν τη σχέση, απλά θα ευχηθώ να μη βρεθούν ποτέ σε ανάλογη θέση. Γιατί όλοι κάνουμε λάθη. Και όλοι κάποια στιγμή πληρώνουμε κάποιο τίμημα. Αλλά ένας χωρισμός με την Ατζίκου θα είναι για εμένα θάνατος. Και δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι που είναι υπέρ της ποινής του θανάτου. Ακόμα και για \"εγκλήματα\" πολύ πιο ειδεχθή από το δικό μου. 

Φιλικά κι ευχαριστώ. 

Παππάς10 ή κατά κόσμον Μιχάλης.

----------


## picker

Χαχαχα... Αν δεν σε επιανε στα πρασα θα ζητουσες ποτε συγνωμη? Τι πλακα που εχετε ολοι ρε σεις...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μιχάλη...καταρχήν σεβαστή η άποψη σου.
Επειδή έχω βρεθεί σε παρόμοια φάση, και ήμουν εγώ στη θέση σου, ξέρω, (τουλάχιστον για μένα), ότι η σχέση μου είχε τελειώσει. Επειδή δεν θες να μπεις σε διάλογο, θα σου κάνω μια και μοναδική ερώτηση που δεν θέλω να την απαντήσεις σε μένα, αλλά στον εαυτό σου. 
Τι θα γινόταν, αν στο άλλο πρόσωπο έβρισκες παραπάνω πράγματα απ όσα βρήκες τελικα;
Δηλαδή, η επιστροφή σου ήταν επειδή αγαπάς την Άντα και κάποια στιγμή ξυπνησες και το κατάλαβες, ή επειδή ξεφουσκωσε το θέμα με την άλλη;

----------


## mstrouf

\"Και είναι άδικο το λάθος του τότε να καταστρέψει την ευτυχισμένη πραγματικότητα του τώρα και του μετά\" Μπράβο Μιχάλη, αυτό προσπαθώ να πώ τόση ώρα.

κ liberchild επιβεβαίωση ψάχνουν οι άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν αισθήματα, πως σου φάνηκε; λες να μην έχει; το μέλλον θα δείξει!
η ευαισθησία μας κάνει κ βλέπουμε μέσα απο τα συναισθήματά μας, δεν είναι κακό, είναι ιδιαιτερότητα που αξίζει προσοχής κ σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι εκμεταλλεύσιμη!

----------


## liberchild

Οι άντρες είναι όντα πολυγαμικά.. Ολος ο ντόρος γίνεται για αυτό. Αρνούνται να έχουν το μέλι και να μη το γλείφουν, ό,τι κι αν λένε. Δεν είναι κακό, προσωπικά όχι μόνο το έχω δεχτεί για το σύντροφό μου αλλά το κάνω και η ίδια. ΟΜΩΣ ήταν προσυμφωνημένο. Με μία διαφορά : άλλο γλείφω το μέλι, κι άλλο το γυρεύω.

Τα υπόλοιπα περί ψαξιμάτων και στενωπών, νάχουμε να λέμε...

----------


## liberchild

> _Originally posted by picker_
> Χαχαχα... Αν δεν σε επιανε στα πρασα θα ζητουσες ποτε συγνωμη? Τι πλακα που εχετε ολοι ρε σεις...




Σιγά μη και το μάθαινε ποτέ η μικρή! τρελλός είσαι ?

:P

Α ναι, θα το μάθαινε την ημέρα που θα τη χώριζε γιατί η άλλη θάταν καλύτερη...!

----------


## liberchild

> _Originally posted by Pappas10_
> 
> Αλλά ένας χωρισμός με την Ατζίκου θα είναι για εμένα θάνατος.




Σκλααααααααααααααααατςςςς !!!


 :Mad:

----------


## mstrouf

ειστε να μην πω τι;

παιζεται με τον πόνο της κοπέλας, μαλλον ποτε σας δεν νιώσατε αληθινα συναισθηματα

το σεξ υπαρχει παντου, το συναισθημα σπανιζει

----------


## liberchild

Εσύ ας πούμε, διαβάζοντας 26 σελίδες της αντούλας, - εγώ τόκανα - συγκινήθηκες και βρήκες συναίσθημα σε μιά και μόνη δημόσια δικαιολογία του φίλου της ? κι αν λες οτι εγώ παίζω με τον πόνο της, καλώς το κάνω. Δεν λέω παρά τις κρυφές της σκέψεις φωναχτά....αν επρόκειτο για την κόρη μου, όσο και ευαίσθητη να ήταν, δεν θα την καταδίκαζα ουδέποτε να φάει στη μάπα , όποιο πρόβλημα κι αν είχε, όσο ευάλωτη κι αν ένιωθε, πράγματα που η ίδια δεν θα΄ενέκρινε. Αν ήταν αλλιώς, δεν θα έβαζε θέμα στο φόρουμ.

----------


## mstrouf

κ τα διάβασα κ έχω γνωρίσει την Άντα, είναι ένας άνθρωπος, πιστεψέ με, που δεν θα φάει τίποτα που δεν της ταιριάζει στην μάπα, είναι στον χαρακτήρα της κ στη δίψα της για μια ευτυχισμένη ζωή μετά απ\'αυτό που πέρασε. Μόνο εκείνη μπορεί να γνωρίζει αν αυτό που νιώθει είναι αληθινό κ αν ο Μιχάλης αξίζει να είναι δίπλα της.
κ σεβομαι την αποψη σας, γιατί η ζωή είναι σκληρή κ είναι ρίσκο η οποιαδήποτε σχέση κ φυσικά όταν επενδύεις συναισθηματικά κ κάνεις όνειρα για το μέλλον, να κατεδαφίζεται απο μια ανεγκέφαλη πράξη! Ολοι έχουμε βρεθει σε παρόμοιες καταστάσεις, το να συνεχίσεις κ πως θα σου βγεί δεν μπορείς να το ξέρεις!
Κ δεν μου φάνηκε για τύπος που θα έριχνε τα μουτρα του κ να έγραφε πως αισθάνεται δημόσια, αν δεν φοβόταν πως θα την χάσει κ δεν αναγνώριζε το λάθος του.
Κ συνήθως αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα σε μια σχέση, όταν τα βλέπουμε όλα δεδομένα!

----------


## liberchild

Γνωρίζω και τους δυό, και παίρνω το ρίσκο να μη μου ξαναπεί καλημέρα κανείς τους. Στο δρόμο, θα πω τα ίδια του Μιχάλη. Συγγνώμη, είναι η άποψή μου.

----------


## mstrouf

Σεβαστή είπαμε η άποψή σου! 
Η απόφαση όμως δικιά τους!

Να είστε όλοι καλά!

Υ.Γ.: σεβαστές οι απόψεις όλων!

----------


## deleted-member141015

Εγώ πάλι δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν από τους δύο προσωπικά και απαντώ με όλους τους περιορισμούς που αυτό συνεπάγεται. Αλλά δεν μου άρεσαν καθόλου όσα διάβασα στο κείμενο του Μιχάλη. Με τα λόγια χτίζεις ανώγια και κατώγια.... Η ανάγκη για δημόσια έκφραση μου φάνηκε χειριστική κι εγωιστική. Και πολύ μελοδραματική, κάτι που επειδή \'συγκινεί\' δυστυχώς πείθει κιόλας.... Σκέψεις δικές μου βέβαια, σαφώς και η απόφαση είναι δικιά τους.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Pappas10_
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν αρέσκομαι να συζητώ δημόσια τα προσωπικά μου.



ειλικρινα δεν καταλαβαινω το ρολο της απαντησης σου, αλλε πολε....
εκτος αν ηταν κομματι που επρεπε να το κανεις για ευνοητους λογους.


Προσωπικα αγαπητε εγραψα την αποψη μου ασχετως την Χ γνωριμια μας.
Το ιδιο θα εγραφα και σε ενα λογκιν που θα γραφοταν μολις χθες.


Απο την αλλη τεινω να πω οτι ειμαι ελαφρως ενοχλημενος που διαβασα ετσι φορα παρτιδα στο ιντερνετ, προβληματα γνωστων μου.
Ξερεις εικονικα μπηκα στην θεση σου, και ασχετως αν σε πιασανε \"στα πρασσα\" εμενα μου γενιουνται αλλες διεργασιες.
Ας με επιανε και η δικη μου γυναικα στο κρεβατι με 500 και ας με χωριζε και θα της εσφιγγα το χερι για την αποφαση της.
Δεν θα ανεχομουν ομως ποτε να γινοταν η σχεση μου λιβελογραφημα σε ελληνικα (η μη) φορουμ.
Δυστυχως ειμαι παραπανω απο το νορμαλ αξιοπρεπης για να δεχτω κατι τετοιο και μαλιστα να μπω μετα σε διαδικασια να εξηγησω σε ολη την φορουμικη κοινωνια, για το ποτε πατησα την λασπη και αλλα τετοια φουμαρα....


Μηπως να συμαζευτουμε θα προτεινα???
Δεν ειναι αργα αλλωστε ετσι???
Αποσυρθειτε ησυχως, μιληστε ο ενας στον αλλο ειλικρινα, αν χρειαστει κλαψτε κιολας και καταληξτε στο οποιο συμπερασμα σας κανει να νιωθετε καλυτερα.
Αν απο την αλλη, χρειαζεστε ενα φορουμ - δικηγορο για να συντονιζει την σχεση σας, καλυτερα μην την αρχιζετε καθολου, η συνεχεια θα ειναι αρκετα πιο πικρη για ολους.


Δεν θα εγραφα αυτο το μυνημα αν δεν γνωριζα οτι απευθυνομαι σε νοημονες ανθρωπους.




Καλημερα.


Κρινο
κατα κοσμον Δημητρης :P
(βοηθεια σας!)

----------


## Helena

και αν αυριο μεθαυριο αργοτερα ..στο μελλον τελοσπαντων... βρεθεις σε αλλες παρομοιες η και χειροτερες ακομα καταστασεις ?
ελπιζω για την κοπελα να παρει την καλυτερη δυνατη αποφαση για την ιδια και τη ζωη της
παντως μικρουλα ειναι ακομα και αν δεν διαρκεσει αυτη η ιστορια θα βρεθουν πολλοι ακομα στο δρομο της ..τι να πουμε κι εμεις που καβατζωσαμε τα πρωτα αντα για τα καλα :P 
λυπαμαι αλλα εμενα προσωπικα δεν με πειθουν και πολυ αυτα που λες ..αφορμες υπηρχαν και θα υπαρχουν και για σενα και για την αλλη.. την οποια αλλη ..το θεμα ειναι εμεις πως αντιδραμε σ αυτες

----------


## picker

Ετσι εξηγειται το φαινομενο οτι ολες οι γυναικες εχουν σχεση ενω οι μισοι αντρες ειναι μονοι...

Οι αλλοι μισοι εχουν απο δυο σχεσεις ο καθενας.

----------


## justme

Λοιπόοοοοον,
Αdjik dear,
Το θεμελιώδες ερώτημα είναι όχι ΠΩΣ συγχωρείς αλλά ΑΝ συγχωρείς (ή αν ο πόνος και οι σκέψεις που έχεις σε οδηγούν σε άλλη πορεία)
Το ΑΝ συγχωρείς έχει να κάνει τόσο με εσένα (και τον κάθε ένα μας) αλλά και με το ΤΙ και ΠΟΙΟΝ συγχωρείς.
Το ΤΙ στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι ιδιάζων. (και επειδή μου αρέσει πάντα να ψάχνω το ωραίο να γράψω θέλω πως ο δεσμός σου αππέριψε μόνος του και την τελική επαφή και την συνέχιση της άλλης σχέσης)

Βέβαια το να μιλήσουμε για εμπιστοσύνη και για το τι λέει και το τι κρατάει ο καθένας για τον ευατό του είναι ολόκληρη κουβέντα αλλά ακόμα και στον Οδυσσέα στον κάτω κόσμο τον συμβούλεψαν στην Πηνελόπη τα μισά να τα κρύβει (και δεν μας είπαν ποτέ αν η Πηνελόπη έμαθε για την Κίρκη παρά μόνο μας είπαν ότι ζήσαν αυτοί χαρούμενοι.....)
Το να μιλήσουμε επίσης για Ιντερνετικές σχέσεις είναι άλλη μεγάλη κουβέντα αλλά θα πρέπει να λάβουμε πολλά υπόψιν όπως κατάσταση της σχέσης τότε, ψυχολογία του κάθε ένα μέσα στη σχέση και τρόποι διεξόδου της αρνητικής ενέργειας του κάθε ενός, ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ αισθήματα και ΠΛΑΣΤΟΙ (make beleive) ΚΟΣΜΟΙ (που ακόμα και αν ξέρεις ότι είναι πλαστοί δε παύουν να δίνουν διεξόδους μιας και είναι τόσο real)

Δεν ξέρω που να το γράψω αυτό για να έχουν μία ροή τα όσα γράφω αλλά ειλικρινά \"ποιός είναι αυτός που δεν λαχτάρησε το ποτό της αμαρτίας\" και αν μετάνιωσε (έστω και λίγο μόλις πριν το πιεί) το έχει ομολογήσει (και ακόμα και αν το έχει ομολογήσει ΜΕΤΑ πόσο καιρό???) υπό τον φόβο της μη συγχώρεσης??? Και όποιος δεν έχει \"ομολογήσει\" σημαίνει πως δεν έχει \"μετανιώσει\"??

Ας συνεχίσω όμως με τις αρχικές μου σκέψεις///
Το ΠΟΙΟΝ συγχωρείς που έγραψα στην αρχή δεν εννοούσα το ποιό φυσικό πρόσωπο. Εννοούσα το αν αυτό το πρόσωπο ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ νομίζεις (γιατί το να ξέρεις ποτέ δεν πρόκειτε ούτε και για τον πράξεις του ευατού σου) ότι έχει μετανιώσει.
Το αν για αυτό το πρόσωπο είσαι ΕΣΥ διατεθιμένη να παλέψεις (με τον ευατό σου) ώστε να του δοθείς ολοκληρωτικά ξανά ΧΩΡΙΣ κανένα ίχνος υποψίας και φόβου ελπίζωντας και πιστεύοντας ότι δεν θα σε πονέσει ξανά.

Τελική σκέψη.......
Μου δίνεις εδώ (στο φόρουμ) την εντύπωση ότι κρύβεις τον πόνο που σου προκάλεσε. Ελπίζω να μη το κάνεις αυτό το κρυφτό και στην εκτός φόρουμ ζωή σου. Ελπίζω να έχεις δείξει πολύ πιο ξεκάθαρα και το τι ένιωσες και το τι σκέφτεσαι για ότι συνέβει. (Το χαλί από κάτω χωράει πολλά αλλά καλίτερα να είναι καθαρό για να μη το φάνε τα μυρμηγκάκια).

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by liberchild_
> Aντα, ό,τι κι αν κάνεις, και όποια απόφαση κι αν πάρεις να θυμάσαι αυτό.
> 
> Ο,τι έπαιξε θα επαναληφθεί.
> ---------------και μιας και όλοι οι άντρες είναι πολυγαμικά όντα να κάτσει μόνη της καλίτερα????
> Δεν έχεις να διαπραγματευτείς τίποτα διότι αυτό από μόνο του θα σε χαλάει από καιρού εις καιρό.
> ---------------Το να ζείς στο παρελθόν και να μη χαίρεσαι ένα παρών ονειρευόμενη και ένα μέλλον είναι κακό δηλαδή???
> Δεν φταίς.
> ---------------Εχμμμμμμ σίγουρα? Σε τίποτα?? Τίποτα τίποτα???????
> ...

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> ........
> Προφανώς είναι στο χέρι σου να αποφασίσεις αν αξίζει μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία .......... αν θέλεις να τον πιστεψεις και να τον εμπιστευτείς για δεύτερη φορά ........... *Είναι όμως και στο χέρι του να σε πείσει οτι μπορείς να του ξαναδείξεις εμπιστοσύνη* ..........


++
(Αμα είσαι δασκάλα εκφράζεσαι με δύο γραμμές και τα λές όλα......)

----------


## justme

Pappas 10, 
Δύο πράγματα θέλω να σου γράψω (ακόμα και αν δε θέλεις διάλογο).
Το ότι απάντησες επώνυμα εδώ δυσκολεύει την έκφραση απόψεων ειδικά από εμάς που σε έχουμε διαβάσει ή όσους σε ξέρουν. Θα μπορούσες να γράψεις ότι νόμιζες με ένα άλλο νικ. 
(θα μπορούσες με αυτό το άλλο νικ αν ήθελες να μπεις και σε ένα διάλογο και στο τέλος αν πάλι ήθελες να κάνεις γνωστά και \"επώνυμα\" τα όσα θα έγραφες)

Το ότι εδώ δεν θέλεις να μπεις σε διάλογο ελπίζω και πιστεύω ότι είναι σε πλήρη αντίθεση με την real κατάσταση.

Κατά τα άλλα (και δεν θέλω να φανώ κάπως αλλά πίστεψέ με σου γράφω με κάθε καλή πρόθεση) δώσε λίγο περισσότερο βάρος στο ποιά έχεις (ή είχες) και όχι στο ποιός είσαι....

----------


## justme

picker,
είναι άλλο το κάνω λάθος και το αναγνωρίζω (έστω και στον ευατό μου) και άλλο το πείθω τον ευατό μου ότι αυτό που κάνω είναι σωστό (και γιαυτό το κάνω φανερό) και βάζω και σαν μια δικαιολογία ότι το κάνουν όλοι

----------


## Sofia

θα θελα να πω δυο πραγματα μονο:

καταρχήν αυτο που γίνεται μεσω ενος φορουμ, μου φαινεται \"κάπως\"...περίεργο. Υποθέτω πώς ισως ο ένας να θέλει να δειξει μ αυτον τον τροπο το τί σκεφτεται στον άλλο. Υποθέτω ομως πώς αυτο ειναι κ το πιο εύκολο ή το πιο εμμεσο....Οπως κ να χει, αν βάλουμε στην άκρη το τώρα κ τον τροπο διευθέτησης της κατάστασης τώρα, για καθε σχέση εχω να πω το εξής.

Στο σημειο που φτάνουμε 2 ανθρωποι στη σχεση μας, το φτάνουμε μαζι. Εννοω, τον τροπο που επικοινωνούμε τα συναισθηματα μας ο ενας για τον άλλο, τη διάθεση μας, το τί περιμενουμε, τί ζηταμε απο τη σχεση μας, τί προσδοκιες εχουμε...

Λάθη οπως κ αν οριζονται απο το ενα ή το άλλο μέλος ή κ τα δυο μαζι μπορει να οδηγήσουν στην απομάκρυνση. Το να επιλέξω ενα άλλο άτομο, το να αφήσω χώρο κ σε άλλο άτομο, σημαινει οτι κάτι δεν παιρνω μεσα στη σχέση...μου δημιουργουνται κενα που θέλω να καλύψω με καποιο τρόπο. Στη δεδομενη στιγμη με τις συνθηκες που υπάρχουν τοτε. 

Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν υπάρχει τροπος να προχωρήσει η σχέση, να καλυφθουν κενα, να αποκατασταθει η επικοινωνια, η εμπιστοσύνη. Για να γινει ομως αυτο κ να ρθουμε έτσι πιο κοντά απο ποτέ, πιο μαζι απο ποτέ, νομίζω ειναι α-πα-ραι-τη-το να αντιμετωπισω εγω τον εαυτο μου, να ειμαι ειλικρινης με μενα. Με το τί εκανα, πώς κ γιατι. Κ οχι να ψαχνω τροπους να με δικαιολογήσω. Το αν θα με καταλαβει κ ο αγαπημενος μου, δεν ειναι στο χέρι μου. Δεν μπορώ να ορισω ή να εκβιάσω καταστάσεις. Σε καθε περιπτωση ομως καταφέρνω να μαι αληθινη απεναντι σε μενα κ στον άλλο. Με τις αδυναμιες μου αλλα κ με καθαρο το βλέμμα κ το μυαλο.

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by justme_
> δώσε λίγο περισσότερο βάρος στο ποιά έχεις (ή είχες) και όχι στο ποιός είσαι....


ποσο σωστο ηταν αυτο Justme..

Συμφωνω απολυτα με το οτι η προσωπικη ζωη πρεπει να παραμενει προσωπικη...

αλλα για ολα υπαρχει ενασ λογοσ..

Αν ειχα φιλουσ θα στρεφομουν σε εκεινουσ..για συμβουλη.. ειμαι πολυ αντιδραστικο ατομο και οτι και αν μου πει κανεισ παντα ακολουθω την καρδια μου.. ετσι κι αλλιωσ..

δεν εχω ομωσ ...ριαλ..φιλουσ.. οι φιλοι μου ειστε εσεισ...
Πιστευω πωσ εχουμε μοιραστει πολυ πιο προσωπικα πραγματα.. απλα αυτη την φωρα δεν μιλαω μονο για μενα αλλα και ενα αλλο ατομο.. 

ολοι κανουμε λαθη..δεν υπαρχει τιποτα πιο ανθρωπινο..
και αναμφισβητητα κρινει κανεισ μια κατασταση ανα το ατομο που εχει μπροστα του...ανα την ζωη που εχει ζησει μαζι του..

Δωξα το θεο..την φυση και ολα τα συναφη..


Ο Αντρασ μου , ο συντροφοσ μου ειναι φοβερα εποικινωνιακοσ τυποσ..απιστευτα συζητησημοσ.. αυτο ηταν εκεινο που προτολατρεψα σε εκεινον και εψαχνα παντα..

συζηταμε πολυ και ανοιχτα..πολυ ηρεμα και πολιτισμενα..((ε καμια φωρα φωναζω εγω...:P)



γενικα τωρα..ειμαι ψυχρη και αρκετα αδιαφορη (ποιοσ θα το περιμενε απο ενα υπερσυναισθηματικο πλασμα...αλλα θα μου πεισ υδροχοοσ ειμαι, εχουμε την ταση αν συμβει κατι να ¨αποσυνδεουμε¨τα συναισθηματα μασ..)

Δεν ξερω αν του εχω δειξει ποσο με απογοητευσε γιατι δεν με πληγωσε αλλα με απογοητευσε..

Ολεσ οι αγαπεσ αξιζουν μια ευκαιρια..
απο εκει και περα το αν θα αντεξει εκεινοσ την ψυχροτητα μου...ειναι πια δικο του θεμα..

τον εχω δικαιολογισει με την λογικη μου..ισωσ γι αυτο να μην ειμαι θυμωμενη...

μονο ο χρονοσ θα δειξει αν εκανα καλα... η οχι..το πολυ πολυ να εχω αφιερωσει λαθοσ ακομη εναν χρονο... ε γιατι μεσα σε εναν χρονο θα φανει δεν θα φανει? αν μπορει να ειναι σωστοσ..δεν λεω μονογαμικοσ , και οχι ψευτησ..λεω σωστοσ..με οτι και αν συνεπαγεται αυτο...

απλα ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να θαυμαζεισ και να εισαι ερωτευμενοσ με τον αλλον και οχι μονο να τον αγαπασ πολυ...

ισωσ εχω φυγει και δεν το ξερω..ισωσ ειμαι διπλα του μα μουδιασμενη..

συνηθωσ σε τετοιεσ καταστασεισ ξερω να ξεχωρισω ευκολα τι νιωθω να παρω σημαντικεσ και σωστεσ αποφασεισ,...αλλα αυτη την φωρα οχι...ισωσ φταιει και που ειμαι τοσο κουρασμενη απο την δουλεια...

τελοσ παντον..συγνωμη αν σασ ζαλισα...και ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σασ.. φιλοι μου!.

υ.γ Θεωρει πωσ οτι συνεβη δεν ειχε να κανει με καποιο λαθοσ μου...ηταν καθαρα κατι που συνεβει μεσα του..με τον εαυτο του.

υ.γ2. το οτι απαντησε εδω στο φορουμ ηταν καθαρα δικη του αποφαση..κατι πολυ δυσκολο για τον Μιχαλη μια και δεν θελει ποτε να εκτιθεται..ενασ αντρασ με περιφανεια και μπολικο εγωισμο.. ηθελε τσαγανο ..αν και δεν χριαζοταν να γινει ..αυτη η κινηση..

ισωσ θεωρισε πωσ ειναι μια γενναια κινηση ωστε να δειξει πωσ ακομη και σε κατι το οποιο δεν συμφωνει θα υποχωρησει προκειμενου να μασ σωσει..

το βασικοτερο ομωσ ειναι πωσ ο Μιχαλησ ξερει πωσ οι φιλοι μου ειναι εδω..και πωσ καποια ατομα με τισ αποψεισ τουσ θα τα λαβω υποψην... μια και ειναι ατομα για τα οποια νιαζομαι ..
και προφανοσ ηθελε να προστατευσει τον εαυτο του και εμενα απο ακρεεσ ιδεολογιεσ και αντικειμενικοτητεσ..

δεν ειναι κακο... απλα ηταν σαν να ημαστε στο σαλονι να συζηταμε και να συμμετεχει κι εκεινοσ..

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by justme_
> δώσε λίγο περισσότερο βάρος στο ποιά έχεις (ή είχες) και όχι στο ποιός είσαι....


διαφωνω κ εξηγουμαι: δώσε βάρος στο ποιος ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ εισαι (κι αυτο το λεω για ολους μας).κ οχι ποιος θα ήθελες ή θα έπρεπε να εισαι. δες ποιες ειναι οι πραγματικες σου επιθυμιες κ τί σε κανει να νιωθεις γεματος. οχι εγωιστικα αλλα γιατι έτσι θα προστατέψεις κ τις σχεσεις σου κ τους γυρω σου απο παρεξηγησεις κ δυσκολες καταστασεις.

τέλος κανεις δεν ειναι κανενος. κ αυτο αν το σκεφτεις δεν δημιουργει αποσταση, αλλα μπορει να ναι πολύ τρυφερο....

----------


## picker

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> Ο Αντρασ μου , ο συντροφοσ μου ειναι φοβερα εποικινωνιακοσ τυποσ..απιστευτα συζητησημοσ.. αυτο ηταν εκεινο που προτολατρεψα σε εκεινον και εψαχνα παντα..


Αυτους να φοβασαι αγαπη μου..!

----------


## Adzik

Εννοειτε..πωσ του ζητησα να δει μεσα του...αν ειναι ατομο που μπορει να ειναι σε μια σχεση σοβαρη..η δεν μπορει...διοτει εχει πολυ εντονη την αναγκη να γυριζει γυρω απο πολλεσ γυναικεσ..

και οι δυο περιπτωσεισ συμβαινουν και τισ αποδεχομαι...αλλα οχι σε συναρτιση με το ατομο μου..((καλα το λεω?δηλαδη υπο την προιποθεση να μην εχει σχεση με εμενα αλλα ενα ατομο που να εχει τισ ιδεσ αντιληψεισ για τισ σχεσεισ..))

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by picker_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> Ο Αντρασ μου , ο συντροφοσ μου ειναι φοβερα εποικινωνιακοσ τυποσ..απιστευτα συζητησημοσ.. αυτο ηταν εκεινο που προτολατρεψα σε εκεινον και εψαχνα παντα..
> 
> 
> Αυτους να φοβασαι αγαπη μου..!


Αυτο εινα το τιμημα ενοσ ευστροφου εξυπνου γοητευτικου και επικοινωνιακου ανθρωπου το οτι δυστηχωσ λεκτικα μπορει να κουμανταρει καλα μια κατασταση...αλλα να μαι καλα...χαζη δεν ειμαι...

----------


## picker

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> Αυτο εινα το τιμημα ενοσ ευστροφου εξυπνου γοητευτικου και επικοινωνιακου ανθρωπου το οτι δυστηχωσ λεκτικα μπορει να κουμανταρει καλα μια κατασταση...αλλα να μαι καλα...χαζη δεν ειμαι...


Ε... λιγο χαζουλα εισαι :-)

----------


## Adzik

kaloproereti): :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPlXex4_KkQ&amp;feature=related

.. :Smile:

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPlXex4_KkQ&amp;feature=related
> 
> ..



Αχ ! Αυτη η ταινία ! Και εγω για τέτοια αγάπη ψάχνω ! (Ισως και να την βρήκα  :Wink:  Αλλα δεν εχω και κάποιο προβλημα για να την τεστάρω ....... )
Να φανταστείς τον Αντυ Γκαρσία τον ερωτεύτηκα , βλέποντας την ταινία !

----------


## Adzik

Mia apo ta idia...e einai kai o Anty....τοοοσο υπεροχοσ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> 
> Να φανταστείς τον Αντυ Γκαρσία τον ερωτεύτηκα ,



αυτος εκατσε η ηταν ανενδοτος???

----------


## Adzik

mas ton efage i Meg

----------


## Kleiw

Αυτο το βλέμμα ......... ολο αγάπη ! Αυτο ερωτευτηκα ........ :P



Edit : αν και τωρα που το ξανασκεφτομαι , εχουν περάσει χρόνια απο τοτε που είδα την ταινία ......... ισως να μην μου έκανε την ίδια αίσθηση τώρα ............

----------


## alexandros3

Δεν με έπεισε ο Μιχάλης.

Δεν μπορείς να λες και να λες και να λες ερωτόλογα σε μια γυναίκα και μετά να κάνεις το ίδιο σε άλλη. Απλά είσαι κάλπικος.

Συγνώμη, αυτό πιστεύω.

----------


## Adzik

:Smile:

----------


## alexandros3

Παρ\'όλα αυτά είμαι υπέρ του δωσίματος δεύτερων ευκαιριών.
Δεν θα το έκανα ποτέ... και ποτέ δεν ζητώ να μου τις δώσουν αλλά δεν κατηγορώ τους ανθρώπους που το κάνουν. 
Ο καθένας μπορεί να έχει διαφορετικούς δρόμους προς αυτό που θέλει... Ποιός μπορεί να ξέρει.

Να προσθέσω για το Μιχάλη ότι δεν έχει σημασία τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Σχεδόν τα πάντα μπορούμε, οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι. Το ερώτημα που πρέπει να θέσει στον εαυτό του κατά την άποψη μου είναι αν του άρεσε και το έκανε. Όχι αν μπορούσε.

Για την Azdik... μεγαλείο το να συγχωρείς. Τώρα τι είδους μεγαλείο.. θα δείξει!

----------


## liberchild

Ερώτηση προς την Αντα :

Αν ο μιχάλης σου έλεγε εξ αρχής, ότι μέσα στα ενδιαφέροντά του θα ήταν και το παιχνίδι με άλλες γυναίκες , και με την προυπόθεση οτι θα σε κρατούσε ενήμερη κι ότι κι εσύ θα είχες εξισου αυτό το δικαίωμα για τον εαυτό σου, θα προχωρούσες ?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> 
> 
> 
> Αν ειχα φιλουσ θα στρεφομουν σε εκεινουσ..για συμβουλη.. ειμαι πολυ αντιδραστικο ατομο και οτι και αν μου πει κανεισ παντα ακολουθω την καρδια μου.. ετσι κι αλλιωσ..
> 
> δεν εχω ομωσ ...ριαλ..φιλουσ.. οι φιλοι μου ειστε εσεισ...
> Πιστευω πωσ εχουμε μοιραστει πολυ πιο προσωπικα πραγματα.. απλα αυτη την φωρα δεν μιλαω μονο για μενα αλλα και ενα αλλο ατομο..



αυτο ειναι ενα θεμα που θα πρεπει να σε απασχολησει και με ενα τροπο να το λυσεις.
Πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι καθολου υγεια, οι φιλοι να υπαρχουν μολις βαζεις ενα μηχανημα στην πριζα.


Οι φιλοι ειναι σημαντικο να υπαρχουν σε τετοιες κρισιμες στιγμες αλλα περα απο αυτους πανω απο ολα υπαρχουμε εμεις.




Κατα τα αλλα,
για τον Μιχαλη διατυπωσα την διαφωνια μου για το κειμενο οπως το εγραψε.
Αν ημουν εγω ο \"κατηγορουμενος\" και εμπαινα στην λογικη να γραψω (που μπορει να το εκανα) αυτα που θα εγραφα ειναι οτι οκ οντως εκανα αυτο και αυτο.
Οι προθεσεις μου ειναι να μην το ξαναεπιδιωξω γιατι ειδα οτι εγινε απο νεα οπτικη γωνια και εδω τελειωνει η συζητηση.

Θεωρητικες συζητησεις τι θα εκανα εαν η τυπα μου καθοταν κλπ κλπ ειναι εκτος τοπου και δεν τις συζητω.
Η αξιοπρεπεια ολων των ανθρωπων ειναι αδιαπραγματευτη και οποιος νιωθει οτι εχει χασει την εμπιστοσυνη του δια παντος στο καλο και μπολικο αερα στα πανια του.

Βεβαιως στην ολη υποθεση υπαρχει ενα σοβαρο μειον κατι στο οποιο πολυ αντρες κυριως το εχουν συνηθεια. Να μην ειναι ειλικρινεις με την συντροφο τους. Δεν εχουν μαθει οτι η ειλικρινεια ειναι αυτη που χτιζει σχεσεις.


Ειμαι σφοδρα εναντια στο να στηνονται δικαστηρια στις σχεσεις.
Τουτεστιν αγαπητη αντζικ για να συνοψισουμε,
ο παππας10 κατα κοσμον αγαπητος μιχαλακης,
εκανε κατι που δεν το εγκρινεις.
Εαν νομιζεις οτι δεν αξιζει, κοβεις την κουβεντα και πας για αλλα.
Αν απο την αλλη οι παραμετροι δειχνουν οτι ναι μεν συνεβει αλλα μπορει να ξαναχτιστουν καποια πραγματα απο την αρχη δουλευεις -τε πανω σε αυτο.

ΟΜΩΣ δεν τιμα κανενα, ουτε εσενα - ουτε την σχεση σου και πολυ περισσοτερο τον ιδιο τον μιχαλη, να τον εξαγκαναζεις με τον τροπο σου, να καθισει να γραψει ενα τετοιο εξευτελιστικο μυνημα στο οποιο το τελος του δειχνει οτι πλεον σου υποσχεται αιωνια αγαπη....
Η αιωνια αγαπη χρυση μου κατακτιεται δεν γραφεται - ουτε διαπραγματευεται.


Καλημερα

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> 
> 
> ισως να μην μου έκανε την ίδια αίσθηση τώρα ............



ναι μωρε χεστον μην ασχολησε....
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Adzik

Τι είναι ο θυμός;

Όλοι γνωρίζουμε τι είναι ο θυμός και όλοι τον έχουμε νιώσει, είτε ως παροδικό εκνευρισμό είτε ως έντονη οργή. Ο θυμός αποτελεί ένα φυσιολογικό, συνήθως υγιές, ανθρώπινο συναίσθημα. Όταν, όμως, ξεφεύγει από τον έλεγχό μας και γίνεται καταστροφικός, μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε πολλά προβλήματα – στον εργασιακό χώρο, ή στις προσωπικές μας σχέσεις– και γενικώς σε επιβάρυνση της συνολικής ποιότητας της ζωής μας. Επιπλέον, μπορεί να μας κάνει να νιώσουμε ότι βρισκόμαστε στο έλεος ενός απρόβλεπτου και ισχυρού συναισθήματος. 

Σύμφωνα με τον Charles Spielberger, έναν ψυχολόγο που ειδικεύεται στη μελέτη του θυμού, ο θυμός είναι μια ‘‘συναισθηματική κατάσταση που 
ποικίλλει σε ένταση από τον ήπιο εκνευρισμό ως την έντονη οργή και μανίαʼʼ. Όπως και άλλα συναισθήματα, συνοδεύεται από φυσιολογικές και σωματικές αλλαγές: όταν θυμώνουμε, η καρδιά μας χτυπά πιο δυνατά και η πίεση του 
αίματός μας αυξάνεται, όπως αυξάνονται και τα επίπεδα των ορμονών αδρεναλίνη και νοραδρεναλίνη.

Ο θυμός γεννιέται από εξωτερικά ερεθίσματα αλλά και από ανησυχία ή από συνεχή ενασχόληση με τα προσωπικά μας προβλήματα. Κάποιες μνήμες τραυματικών ή εξοργιστικών γεγονότων μπορούν, επίσης, να προκαλέσουν συναισθήματα θυμού.

Εκδηλώνοντας το θυμό σας 

Ο ενστικτώδης, φυσικός τρόπος να εκδηλώσουμε το θυμό μας είναι να 
αντιδράσουμε επιθετικά. Ο θυμός είναι μια φυσική, προσαρμοστική απάντηση σε κάποια απειλή. Συχνά υποκινεί έντονα συναισθήματα και συμπεριφορές, που μας επιτρέπουν να παλέψουμε και να υπερασπιστούμε τον εαυτό μας, όταν δεχτούμε επίθεση. Επομένως, ως ένα σημείο, η έκφραση θυμού είναι απαραίτητη για την επιβίωσή μας. Από την άλλη πλευρά, δεν είναι επιτρεπτό να επιτιθέμεθα φραστικά ή σωματικά σε κάθε πρόσωπο ή αντικείμενο που μας προκαλεί ή μας 
ενοχλεί. Οι νόμοι, οι κοινωνικοί κανόνες, και η κοινή λογική θέτουν όρια στο πόσο μακριά μπορεί να μας οδηγήσει ο θυμός.

Η διαχείριση του θυμού

Η διαχείριση του θυμού αποσκοπεί στη μείωση τόσο των συναισθημάτων θυμού όσο και της φυσιολογικής διέγερσης που αυτά προκαλούν. Οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι πάντα σε θέση να αλλάξουν ή να ξεφύγουν από τα 
πράγματα ή τα πρόσωπα που τους κάνουν να θυμώνουν. Αυτό όμως που μπορούν να κάνουν είναι να ελέγξουν τις αντιδράσεις τους απέναντι σε αυτά που τους προκαλούν θυμό.

Οι άνθρωποι χρησιμοποιούν μια πληθώρα συνειδητών αλλά και ασυνείδητων διεργασιών για να διαχειριστούν τα συναισθήματα θυμού τους. Οι τρεις κύριοι τρόποι διαχείρισης του θυμού είναι οι εξής: έκφραση, απώθηση, και χαλάρωση. Όπως τονίζει ο Charles Spielberger, ‘‘όταν καμιά από αυτές τις τεχνικές δεν αποδίδει, τότε σίγουρα κάποιος ή κάτι βρίσκεται σε κίνδυνοʼʼ.

Έκφραση. 

Το να εκφράσετε το θυμό σας με θετικό τρόπο – και όχι επιθετικό– είναι η καλύτερη λύση στη διαχείριση και εκδήλωση αυτού του συναισθήματος. Για να το επιτύχετε, πρέπει να μάθετε να ξεκαθαρίζετε τις ανάγκες σας και τους τρόπους ικανοποίησής τους, χωρίς την πρόκληση βλάβης σε τρίτους. Το να εκφράζετε το θυμό σας θετικά δε σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να γίνεστε πιεστικοί ή απαιτητικοί. Αντίθετα, σημαίνει να δείχνετε σεβασμό στον εαυτό σας και στους άλλους.

Απώθηση. 

Ο θυμός μπορεί, επίσης, είτε να καταπιεστεί είτε να αλλάξει μορφή ή κατεύθυνση. Αυτό συμβαίνει όταν συγκρατείτε το θυμό σας, σταματάτε να σκέφτεστε για αυτόν και επικεντρώνεστε σε κάτι θετικό. Στόχος σας στην περίπτωση αυτή 
είναι ο περιορισμός ή η απώθηση του θυμού και η μετατροπή του σε πιο δημιουργική συμπεριφορά. Ο 
κίνδυνος που ελλοχεύει στην 
αντίδραση αυτού του τύπου είναι ο εξής: Αν ο θυμός σας δεν εκφραστεί εξωτερικά, μπορεί να στραφεί εσωτερικά προς τον εαυτό σας και να οδηγήσει σε υπέρταση, υψηλή αρτηριακή πίεση ή κατάθλιψη.

Θυμός που δεν εκφράζεται μπορεί να δημιουργήσει και άλλου τύπου 
προβλήματα. Μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε παθολογικές εκδηλώσεις, όπως είναι η παθητική-επιθετική συμπεριφορά (η έμμεση επίθεση σε άτομα, χωρίς αυτά να γνωρίζουν το λόγο, και όχι η άμεση πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο αντιμετώπιση) ή μια προσωπικότητα διαρκώς κυνική και επιθετική. Τα άτομα που συνεχώς ταπεινώνουν τους άλλους, κριτικάρουν τα πάντα και κάνουν κυνικά σχόλια 
είναι τα άτομα που δεν έχουν μάθει να εκφράζουν το θυμό τους εποικοδομητικά. Είναι, επίσης, αναμενόμενο να μην έχουν συνάψει πολλές υγιείς διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις.

Χαλάρωση. 

Ένας άλλος τρόπος ελέγχου του θυμού είναι η χαλάρωση. Η χαλάρωση δεν αφορά τον έλεγχο της εξωτερικής συμπεριφοράς αλλά τον έλεγχο των εσωτερικών αντιδράσεων του οργανισμού, τη μείωση των καρδιακών παλμών και την απομάκρυνση των άσχημων συναισθημάτων.

Είναι καλό να εκδηλώνουμε το θυμό μας;

Οι ψυχολόγοι σήμερα λένε πως η άποψη αυτή αποτελεί έναν επικίνδυνο μύθο. Μερικά άτομα χρησιμοποιούν αυτή την άποψη για να δικαιολογήσουν το ότι πληγώνουν τους γύρω τους. Η έρευνα έχει δείξει ότι η έντονη 
εκδήλωση του θυμού μας τις περισσότερες φορές προκαλεί κλιμακωτή αύξηση του θυμού και της επιθετικότητας και σε εμάς και στους άλλους. Αυτό δε βοηθάει ούτε εμάς ούτε το άτομο με το οποίο είμαστε θυμωμένοι ώστε να υπάρξει εκτόνωση της κατάστασης. Είναι καλύτερο να βρούμε αρχικά τι είναι αυτό που προκαλεί το θυμό μας και έπειτα να αναπτύξουμε στρατηγικές, ώστε να κρατήσουμε το θυμό μας σε επίπεδο τέτοιο που να μη μας οδηγήσει σε ακραίες αντιδράσεις.



Στρατηγικές για να ελέγξετε το θυμό σας



Α. Χαλάρωση

Απλές τεχνικές χαλάρωσης, όπως οι βαθιές αναπνοές και η χρήση της 
φαντασίας, μπορούν να σας βοηθήσουν να κατευνάσετε τα συναισθήματα θυμού. Υπάρχουν βιβλία και μαθήματα πάνω στη διδασκαλία τεχνικών 
χαλάρωσης, τις οποίες, αφού μάθετε, μπορείτε να επιστρατεύετε σε κάθε 
περίσταση. Αν εμπλέκεστε σε σχέσεις που και τα δύο μέλη τους είναι ευ έξαπτα, ίσως να αποτελούσε καλή ιδέα και για τους δύο να μάθετε αυτές τις τεχνικές.

Μερικά απλά βήματα που μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε

Αναπνεύστε βαθιά από το διάφραγμα: αναπνέοντας απλά από το στήθος δε θα σας χαλαρώσει. Φανταστείτε την αναπνοή σας να ανεβαίνει από την κοιλιά σας. 

Επαναλάβετε αργά μια ήρεμη λέξη ή φράση όπως \"χαλάρωσε\", \"ηρέμησε\". 
Κάντε το ενώ αναπνέετε βαθιά.
Χρησιμοποιήστε τη φαντασία. Βιώστε νοερά μια χαλαρωτική εμπειρία είτε από τη μνήμη είτε από τη φαντασία σας.
Ασκήσεις γιόγκα χαμηλής έντασης μπορούν να χαλαρώσουν τους μυς σας και να σας κάνουν να αισθανθείτε πιο ήρεμοι.
Εφαρμόστε αυτές τις ασκήσεις καθημερινά. Μάθετε να τις χρησιμοποιείτε αυτόματα όταν βρίσκεστε σε καταστάσεις που προκαλούν ένταση.

Β. Γνωστική αναδόμηση

Με απλά λόγια, αυτό σημαίνει ‘‘αλλαγή του τρόπου σκέψηςʼʼ. Οι θυμωμένοι άνθρωποι τείνουν να καταριούνται, να βρίζουν και να μιλούν με παραστατικούς όρους που αντανακλούν τις εσώτερες σκέψεις τους. 

Όταν κάποιος είναι θυμωμένος, η σκέψη του μπορεί να γίνει υπερβολική και δραματική. Προσπαθήστε να αντικαταστήσετε αυτές τις σκέψεις με άλλες περισσότερο λογικές. Για παράδειγμα, αντί να πείτε στον εαυτό σας ‘‘αυτό που συνέβη είναι απαίσιο, φοβερό, τώρα όλα καταστράφηκανʼʼ, πείτε του 
‘‘είναι ενοχλητικό και δικαιολογημένα είμαι θυμωμένος γιʼ αυτό, αλλά δεν 
είναι το τέλος του κόσμου και με το να θυμώνω δεν μπορώ να διορθώσω 
τίποταʼʼ.

Η λογική αντιμάχεται το θυμό, επειδή ο θυμός, ακόμα και αν είναι δικαιολογημένος, μπορεί αμέσως να γίνει παράλογος. Γιʼ αυτό, λοιπόν, προσπαθήστε να σκεφτείτε με την ψυχρή λογική. Υπενθυμίστε στον εαυτό σας ότι ο κόσμος ‘‘δεν υπάρχει για να σας κατατρέχειʼʼ, ‘‘απλά ζείτε κάποιες από τις δυσκολίες της καθημερινής ζωήςʼʼ. 

Πείτε αυτά τα λόγια στον εαυτό σας κάθε φορά που νιώθετε το θυμό να σας αποδυναμώνει, και θα σας βοηθήσουν να δείτε τα πράγματα από μια πιο ισορροπημένη προοπτική. Υπενθυμίστε, ακόμη, στον εαυτό σας ότι με το να θυμώνει δε διορθώνεται τίποτα και ούτε πρόκειται αυτό να σας κάνει να νιώσετε καλύτερα (στην πραγματικότητα, μπορεί να σας κάνει να νιώσετε χειρότερα).

Οι θυμωμένοι άνθρωποι έχουν την τάση να ζητούν: δικαιοσύνη, σεβασμό, συμφωνία, επιθυμία να γίνονται τα πράγματα με το δικό τους τρόπο. Σαν 
μέρος της γνωστικής τους αναδόμησης, τα άτομα που θυμώνουν πολύ θα 
πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσουν την απαιτητική τους φύση και να μεταφράσουν τις προσδοκίες τους σε επιθυμίες. Με άλλα λόγια, το να πουν ‘‘θα ήθελαʼʼ 
κάτι, είναι υγιέστερο από το να πουν ‘‘απαιτώʼʼ ή ‘‘πρέπει να έχωʼʼ κάτι.

Γ. Λύση προβλημάτων

Μερικές φορές ο θυμός και η σύγχυση προκαλούνται από πολύ αληθινά και αναπόδραστα προβλήματα της ζωής μας. Ο θυμός συχνά είναι σωστός και αποτελεί μια υγιή αντίδραση στις δυσκολίες αυτές. Υπάρχει επιπλέον μια πεποίθηση ότι κάθε πρόβλημα έχει τη λύση του και αυτό επιτείνει την 
απογοήτευσή μας, όταν διαπιστώνουμε ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει πάντα. Η καλύτερη αντίδραση για να αντιμετωπίσουμε μια τέτοια κατάσταση είναι να επικεντρωθούμε όχι στη λύση του προβλήματος αλλά στον τρόπο που θα χειριστούμε και θα αντιμετωπίσουμε το πρόβλημα.

Δ. Βελτίωση της επικοινωνίας

Τα άτομα που θυμώνουν εύκολα έχουν την τάση να καταλήγουν γρήγορα σε συμπεράσματα, τα οποία, όμως, μπορεί να είναι ανακριβή, και να δρουν σύμφωνα με αυτά. Το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να κάνετε όταν βρίσκεστε σε μια έντονη συζήτηση είναι να ηρεμήσετε και να σκεφτείτε σε βάθος τις απαντήσεις σας. Μην πείτε το πρώτο πράγμα που σας έρχεται στο νου, αλλά ηρεμήστε και σκεφτείτε προσεκτικά τι θέλετε να πείτε. Την ίδια ώρα, ακούστε προσεκτικά το συνομιλητή σας και σκεφτείτε πολύ πριν μιλήσετε.

Επιπλέον, προσπαθήστε να αντιληφθείτε τι είναι αυτό που βρίσκεται πίσω από το θυμό σας. Για παράδειγμα, εσείς επιθυμείτε ελευθερία και προσωπικό χώρο ενώ το άτομο που είναι σημαντικό για σας επιθυμεί μια ζεστή και στενή σχέση. Αν αυτός/ή αρχίζει να παραπονείται για τις δραστηριότητές σας, μην ανταποδίδετε κατηγορώντας τον/την ως δεσμοφύλακα ή ως θηλιά στο λαιμό σας.

Ε. Χρήση του χιούμορ

Το απλό χιούμορ μπορεί να εξουδετερώσει την οργή με πολλούς τρόπους. Μπορεί να σας βοηθήσει να δείτε τα πράγματα πιο ισορροπημένα. Ωστόσο, υπάρχουν δύο στοιχεία που θα πρέπει να πάρετε υπόψη σας σχετικά με το χιούμορ. Πρώτον, μην προσπαθείτε να αποφύγετε τα προβλήματά σας και να τα υποτιμήσετε αστειευόμενοι με αυτά. Αντιθέτως, χρησιμοποιείστε το χιούμορ για να βοηθηθείτε να τα αντιμετωπίσετε περισσότερο 
εποικοδομητικά. Δεύτερον, μην ενδίδετε στο δριμύ και σαρκαστικό χιούμορ, γιατί και αυτό αποτελεί άλλη μία μορφή μη υγιούς έκφρασης θυμού.

Στ. Αλλάξτε το περιβάλλον σας

Πολλές φορές το άμεσο περιβάλλον μας αποτελεί αιτία εκνευρισμού και σύγχυσης. Διάφορα προβλήματα και υποχρεώσεις μπορούν να σας επιβαρύνουν και να σας κάνουν να θυμώσετε με τα εμπόδια που σας έχουν τύχει και σχετίζονται με πρόσωπα και πράγματα του περιβάλλοντός σας.

Δώστε στον εαυτό σας την ευκαιρία να κάνει ένα διάλειμμα. Εξασφαλίστε προσωπικό χρόνο σε εκείνες τις στιγμές της ημέρας που γνωρίζετε ότι είναι οι πιο στρεσογόνες. 

Έπειτα από αυτό το σύντομο, ήρεμο διάλειμμα, αισθάνεστε καλύτερα προετοιμασμένος να αντιμετωπίσετε τις απαιτήσεις των καταστάσεων, χωρίς να ξεσπάτε πάνω τους.

Μερικά ακόμη μυστικά για να βοηθήσετε τον εαυτό σας

Χρονική συγκυρία:

Αν εσείς και ο/η σύντροφός σας μαλώνετε όταν συζητάτε το βράδυ – ίσως γιατί είστε κουρασμένοι ή έξαλλοι ή απλά γιατί σας έχει γίνει συνήθεια– προσπαθήστε να αλλάξετε τη χρονική στιγμή που συζητάτε σημαντικά θέματα, έτσι ώστε αυτές οι συζητήσεις να μην μετατραπούν σε καυγάδες. 

Αποφυγή: 

Αν η ακαταστασία του δωματίου του συγκατοίκου σας, σας κάνει να θυμώνετε κάθε φορά που την αντικρίζετε, απλά κλείστε την πόρτα. Αποφύγετε γενικά να παρατηρείτε πράγματα που σας εξοργίζουν. Μην πείτε ‘‘ο συγκάτοικός μου θα έπρεπε να καθαρίσει το δωμάτιό του για να μη με εξοργίσειʼʼ. Δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα. Το θέμα είναι να προσπαθήσετε να κρατήσετε την ψυχραιμία σας.

Εύρεση εναλλακτικών λύσεων: 

Αν το κυκλοφοριακό πρόβλημα σας ενοχλεί αφόρητα, μάθετε μια 
διαφορετική διαδρομή χωρίς κυκλοφοριακή συμφόρηση και περισσότερο όμορφη. Διαφορετικά, βρείτε άλλη εναλλακτική λύση, όπως το να πάρετε 
ποδήλατο ή να πάτε με τα πόδια.

Χρειάζεστε συμβουλευτική υποστήριξη;

Αν νιώθετε ότι ο θυμός σας είναι τελείως ανεξέλεγκτος και επιδρά στις καθημερινές σας σχέσεις και σε σημαντικούς τομείς της ζωής σας, ίσως να 
πρέπει να σκεφτείτε το ενδεχόμενο να συμβουλευτείτε κάποιον για να 
μάθετε πώς να διαχειρίζεστε καλύτερα το θυμό σας. 

Πηγή:
Κέντρο Συμβουλευτικής και Ψυχολογικής Υποστήριξης

----------


## Adzik

αυτο νιωθω... ειμαι.. συναιχωσ ετοιμη για φωνεσ...

ειναι μια φρικτη κατασταση.. ο θυμοσ ερχετε ξαφνικα και χτυπαει..οτι βρει..

και μαζι του..και ο φοβοσ..μην παψει εκεινοσ να με αγαπαει...

..ο φοβοσ ...μην τυχων μετα την ψυχοθεραπεια..αυτοσ ο απαισιοσ οξυθημοσ ανθρωποσ που ειμαι τον τελευταιο καιρο..αποδηχθει πωσ ειναι κομματι του αληθινου χαρακτηρα μου..... και μεινει..παντοτινα...

και δεν τον θελω αυτον τον ανθρωπο..μου ειναι ξενοσ..

και κλαιω παλι...γιατι ...δεν μπορω να το ελεγξω...δεν ξερω τι να κανω..
δεν μπορω να ελεγξω τισ φωνεσ μου...
...την επιθετικοτητα...

θεε μου ..τι ηλιθια ιδεα να υπαρχει η επιθετικοτητα...ειναι κατι τοσο βρομικο...σαν να ριχνεισ μπουνιεσ με το συναισθημα... και το θυμα? ο αντρασ τησ ζωησ μου.. και υστερα εγω... 

δεν αντεχω τον θυμο και χτυπαω το κεφαλι μου..με τα χερια..

προσπαθω να παρω αναπνοεσ..παλια βοηθουσε...τωρα τιποτα...

προσπαθω να φωναζω μεσα μου..\"ΗΡΕΕΕΜΙΣΕΕΕΕΕ\"...και δεν ηρεμω... 

κανω κακο στον μονο ανθρωπο που αγαπω οσο τιποτα αλλο... και δεν το ελεγχω...οταν το προσπαθω...κλαιω.....ξανα..

----------


## Lef

μηπως βρε συ να αρχιζεις να ξεσπας/χτυπας μαξιλαρια σακο μποξ κατι ? ή επανερχεται ο θυμος? δε ξερω..δεν εχω διαβασει ολα τα ποστ αλλα ετσι γραφω κατιτις για συμπαρασταση  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Adzik

:Smile:  σε ευχαριστω Λεφ μου.. ναι ειναι σιγουρα καλητερη ιδεα..χεχεχ...

λεω να αρχισω να πηγαινω βολτεσ....και να γυριζω μονο για αγκαλια...

----------


## Adzik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3--1Kw2UHDQ

All I know
Is everything is not as it\'s sold
but the more I grow the less I know
And I have lived so many lives
Though I\'m not old
And the more I see, the less I grow
The fewer the seeds the more I sow

Then I see you standing there
Wanting more from me
And all I can do is try
Then I see you standing there
Wanting more from me
And all I can do is try

I wish I hadn\'t seen all of the realness
And all the real people are really not real at all
The more I learn, the more I learn 
The more I cry, the more I cry
As I say goodbye to the way of life
I thought I had designed for me

Then I see you standing there
Wanting more from me
And all I can do is try
Then I see you standing there
I\'m all I\'ll ever be
But all I can do is try
Try

All of the moments that already passed
We\'ll try to go back and make them last
All of the things we want each other to be
We never will be
And that\'s wonderful, and that\'s life
And that\'s you, baby
This is me, baby
And we are, we are, we are, we are
Free
In our love
We are free in our love

----------


## mstrouf

μήπως να κάνεις μια επίσκεψη στη γιατρό;

----------


## Adzik

to skeytomai..αλλα νομιζω πως φιλο χρειαζομαι και οχι γιατρο..

αν δεν αλαξει η κατασταση στο σπιτι μασ με τον συζηγο μου...και 10 ψυχιατροι δεν θα βοηθησουν..ετσι νομιζω..


απλως μαλωνουμε πολυ..

----------


## Adzik

καλησπερα φιλοι μου...ευτυχωσ μπηκε η ανοιξη...μηπωσ κανει καμια δουλεια ο ηλιοσ...



εγω δεν ειμαι καλα..

νομιζω πωσ εκανα πισω γυρισμα... δυσθυμια προσ το παρον...καθε βραδυ ομωσ...ειναι ..ολο και πιο πολυ λιπημενο για μενα και παλι...κλαιω... το ξυπνημα το πρωι γινεται ολο και δυσκολοτερο .. γενικα δεν νιωθω καθολου καλα...αισθανομαι πολυυυ πολυ κουρασμενη....

και εχω αυτο τον γνωριμο για μενα ασταματητο πονοκεφαλο...ειμαι παλι ευαιρεθιστη... δεν νιωθω καλα...

κουραμενη και απελπισμενη... η μονη μου χαρα ειναι ο μικρουλησ μου..

θα παρω αυριο να κλεισω εδω στο κ.ψ.υ πειραια ραντεβου..αν και απ οτι καταλαβα εδω στον πειραια δεν ειναι και πολυ σοι... αλλα τι να κανουμε...

σασ φιλω ολουσ..πολυ γλυκα...Αντουλα.

----------


## Empneustns

μηπως βαθια μεσα σου για καποια πραγματα τον κατηγορεις .... για καποια πραγματα που ισως πλεον δεν εχεις;

----------


## Remedy

κουραγιο αντουλα
πολυ καλη σκεψη να κανεις μια επισκεψη στο κ.ψ.υ. μηπως καπως βοηθηθεις.
εκτος απο αυτο, νομιζω οτι περνας απο διαφορες δοκιμασιες τον τελευταιο καιρο, οπως η μητροτητα, οι υποχρεωσεις της οικογενειας, τα θεματα της καθημερινοτητας, που οση χαρα κι αν προσφερουν, σου προκαλουν και πιεση, γι αυτο νομιζω και στεναχωριεσαι.
ισως αν προσπαθησεις να βρεις οτιδηποτε σου προσφερει χαρα, να νοιωσεις καλυτερα.
ο μικρος σου ειναι οπωσδηποτε ενα πολυ μεγαλο κομματι αυτης της χαρας.
βρες και αλλα πραγματα, εστω μικρα, οτιδηποτε σε κανει να αισθανεσαι ευχαριστα και απολαυσε το χωρις ενοχες (αν με εννοεις) για να αποφορτιζεσαι απο την πιεση.
θα ξαναβρεις την χαρα σου, κανε υπομονη

φιλακια

----------


## stasa

καλη μου εχεις παει σε καποιον ειδικο???

----------


## narnia

Ο καιρός ξαναχαλάει, δεν προλάβαμε να φτιάξουμε διάθεση. Adzik τουλάχιστον εντοπίζεις το θυμό σου, του δίνεις υπόσταση, εγώ όσο κι αν προσπαθώ να βρω το κέντρο του, την πηγή του, να τον κατανοήσω δεν μπορώ. Κι όμως ξέρω πως υπάρχει κι είναι αιτία της δυσθυμίας μου. Είναι σκοτεινή περιοχή που μάλλον φοβάμαι να φτάσω. Πρέπει από εκεί να ξεκινήσω.

----------


## RainAndWind

Adzik,όταν ενοχοποιούμε συνεχώς τον εαυτό μας,θα κλαίει και θα ξανακλαίει,θα χτυπιέται κάτω μέχρι να πάρουμε το μήνυμα.Ας δούμε τι λες,που θέλει αλλαγή για να πάψεις να νιώθεις ενοχές.Φωνάζω,κάνω κακό στον άνθρωπό μου και μετά κλαίω,μετανιώνω.Λοιπόν,για να το ξέρεις,κανένας ποτέ δεν πέθανε από τη φωνή ενός άλλου.Είναι ενήλικας ο σύντροφός σου,διαλέγει να είναι μαζί σου,με τις φωνές σου-προσωρινά-και με τα όλα σου.Είμαι λυπημένη και κουρασμένη.Να ξελυπηθείς και να αποφορτιστείς.Κάτσε και συζήτησε με τον εαυτό σου να δεις πού ακριβώς οφείλεται αυτός ο θυμός.Για να νιώθεις θυμωμένη,από κάπου έρχεται αυτό,δεν ξυπνάμε ένα πρωί και λέμε,τι καλά,ας θυμώσω λίγο πάλι σήμερα.Τι είναι άλυτο στη σχέση σας και σου βγαίνει σε επιθετικότητα;Προσωπική μου άποψη,ίσως έμαθες μια ζωή να φταίει η Adzik για όλα.Το δείχνει ακόμη και πως τον θυμό σου τον βλέπεις σαν ένα κακό συναίσθημα.Κανένα συναίσθημα δεν είναι κακό,όλα κάτι θέλουν να μας πουν και σε κάτι μας χρησιμεύουν.Χρησιμοποίησε αυτό που σου λέει ο θυμός σου,πως κάτι στη ζωή σου,στη σχέση σου,σε σένα,δεν πάει καλά και πως πρέπει να το φτιάξεις.Και απόδωσε ευθύνες,δίχως να φοβάσαι να το κάνεις.Μήπως παίζει αυτό το σκεπτικό\"πάλι εγώ φταίω,όλα εγώ τα κάνω\"μέσα σου τραμπολίνο;Kαι συζητήστε,ανοιχτά και ψύχραιμα,πώς μπορείτε να φτιάξετε πράγματα στη σχέση σας,ξανά.Αν υπάρχει κάποιο παρελθόν που σκοτεινιάζει,πρέπει να βγει ο θυμός,αν δε βγει,τότε η Adzik θα πρεσσαριστεί πέραν των ορίων της.Σοφό συναίσθημα ο θυμός.Βαλβίδα εκτόνωσης και φίλος μας αν τον δούμε έτσι.Δες τον θυμό σου σαν έναν άνθρωπο.Ρώτα τον,τι θέλεις να μου πεις φίλε;

----------


## Sofia

Aντουλα,

καμια φορα υπάρχουν γυρω μας ανθρωποι που θελουν να μας σταθουν και -για τους λογους μας- δεν τους βλεπουμε.

Περιμενουμε νεα σου :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> μηπως βαθια μεσα σου για καποια πραγματα τον κατηγορεις .... για καποια πραγματα που ισως πλεον δεν εχεις;


Εμπ..μου..τον κατηγορω για καποια πραγματα που δεν εχω?
τι εννοεισ..πραγματικα προσπαθω να σκεφτω κατι εμπρακτα...εννοεισ..ελευθερ εσ?....και γιατι να με κατηγορω?πχ επειδη παντρευτικα?..αυτο ειναι μια επιλογη.... ολοι κανουμε επιλογες...κατι κερδιζουμε και κατι χανουμε...οχι δεν μετανιωνω που παντρευτικα...αν αυτο ρωτασ... η εννοεισ..

θα ξαναπαντρευομουν..κι ασ πιστευω πια πωσ καλητερα ειναι το ζευγαρι αν ειναι πολυ αγαπημενο..να παραμενει απλωσ..πχ αρραβονιασμενο..η σε καλη σχεση..εννοειτε να συγκατοικουν ετσι!!!... ο γαμοσ δεν ξερω αν κανει κατι καλο..παντως...

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> κουραγιο αντουλα
> πολυ καλη σκεψη να κανεις μια επισκεψη στο κ.ψ.υ. μηπως καπως βοηθηθεις.
> εκτος απο αυτο, νομιζω οτι περνας απο διαφορες δοκιμασιες τον τελευταιο καιρο, οπως η μητροτητα, οι υποχρεωσεις της οικογενειας, τα θεματα της καθημερινοτητας, που οση χαρα κι αν προσφερουν, σου προκαλουν και πιεση, γι αυτο νομιζω και στεναχωριεσαι.
> ισως αν προσπαθησεις να βρεις οτιδηποτε σου προσφερει χαρα, να νοιωσεις καλυτερα.
> ο μικρος σου ειναι οπωσδηποτε ενα πολυ μεγαλο κομματι αυτης της χαρας.
> βρες και αλλα πραγματα, εστω μικρα, οτιδηποτε σε κανει να αισθανεσαι ευχαριστα και απολαυσε το χωρις ενοχες (αν με εννοεις) για να αποφορτιζεσαι απο την πιεση.
> θα ξαναβρεις την χαρα σου, κανε υπομονη
> 
> φιλακια


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Ρεμ μου.. :Smile: ...αληθεια κανω πραγματα που με ευχαριστουν..αλλα ναι... η πιεση ειναι μεγαλη..και πολυπλευρη...

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> Ο καιρός ξαναχαλάει, δεν προλάβαμε να φτιάξουμε διάθεση. Adzik τουλάχιστον εντοπίζεις το θυμό σου, του δίνεις υπόσταση, εγώ όσο κι αν προσπαθώ να βρω το κέντρο του, την πηγή του, να τον κατανοήσω δεν μπορώ. Κι όμως ξέρω πως υπάρχει κι είναι αιτία της δυσθυμίας μου. Είναι σκοτεινή περιοχή που μάλλον φοβάμαι να φτάσω. Πρέπει από εκεί να ξεκινήσω.


 :Smile:  ναρνια.. απο εκιε πρεπει να ξεκινησεισ...αν δεν αντιμετοπισουμε αυτα τα οποια κρυβουμε απο τον εαυτο μασ...τοτε ποτε δεν α εχουμε ευκαιρια να γινουμε εντελωσ καλα..

το δικο μου προβλημα ειναι πωσ τα αντιμετωπιζω...αλλα κανουν πολυ θορυβο...και σαματα..  :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Adzik,όταν ενοχοποιούμε συνεχώς τον εαυτό μας,θα κλαίει και θα ξανακλαίει,θα χτυπιέται κάτω μέχρι να πάρουμε το μήνυμα.Ας δούμε τι λες,που θέλει αλλαγή για να πάψεις να νιώθεις ενοχές.Φωνάζω,κάνω κακό στον άνθρωπό μου και μετά κλαίω,μετανιώνω.Λοιπόν,για να το ξέρεις,κανένας ποτέ δεν πέθανε από τη φωνή ενός άλλου.Είναι ενήλικας ο σύντροφός σου,διαλέγει να είναι μαζί σου,με τις φωνές σου-προσωρινά-και με τα όλα σου.Είμαι λυπημένη και κουρασμένη.Να ξελυπηθείς και να αποφορτιστείς.Κάτσε και συζήτησε με τον εαυτό σου να δεις πού ακριβώς οφείλεται αυτός ο θυμός.Για να νιώθεις θυμωμένη,από κάπου έρχεται αυτό,δεν ξυπνάμε ένα πρωί και λέμε,τι καλά,ας θυμώσω λίγο πάλι σήμερα.Τι είναι άλυτο στη σχέση σας και σου βγαίνει σε επιθετικότητα;Προσωπική μου άποψη,ίσως έμαθες μια ζωή να φταίει η Adzik για όλα.Το δείχνει ακόμη και πως τον θυμό σου τον βλέπεις σαν ένα κακό συναίσθημα.Κανένα συναίσθημα δεν είναι κακό,όλα κάτι θέλουν να μας πουν και σε κάτι μας χρησιμεύουν.Χρησιμοποίησε αυτό που σου λέει ο θυμός σου,πως κάτι στη ζωή σου,στη σχέση σου,σε σένα,δεν πάει καλά και πως πρέπει να το φτιάξεις.Και απόδωσε ευθύνες,δίχως να φοβάσαι να το κάνεις.Μήπως παίζει αυτό το σκεπτικό\"πάλι εγώ φταίω,όλα εγώ τα κάνω\"μέσα σου τραμπολίνο;Kαι συζητήστε,ανοιχτά και ψύχραιμα,πώς μπορείτε να φτιάξετε πράγματα στη σχέση σας,ξανά.Αν υπάρχει κάποιο παρελθόν που σκοτεινιάζει,πρέπει να βγει ο θυμός,αν δε βγει,τότε η Adzik θα πρεσσαριστεί πέραν των ορίων της.Σοφό συναίσθημα ο θυμός.Βαλβίδα εκτόνωσης και φίλος μας αν τον δούμε έτσι.Δες τον θυμό σου σαν έναν άνθρωπο.Ρώτα τον,τι θέλεις να μου πεις φίλε;


...Ρειν μου.. τοτε ηταν απλοσ θυμοσ...τωρα ειναι η κουραση..στην οποια συναιβαλε ολοσ αυτοσ ο θυμοσ.. η πιεση αυτου...και δεκαδεσ αλλα πραγματα... 

και ναι..δεν κανουμε αλλη δουλεια...τα συζηταμε......απλωσ στο τελοσ εγω εχω λυπη και θλιψη..ενω εκεινοσ θεωρει πωσ ολοι εχουν τετοια προβληματα..και τιποτα αλλο....και πωσ μετα απο 2 ωρεσ..ειναι σαν να μην εχει συμβει τιποτα..

..για εμενα ομωσ δεν ειναι ετσι..ακριβωσ..

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> Aντουλα,
> 
> καμια φορα υπάρχουν γυρω μας ανθρωποι που θελουν να μας σταθουν και -για τους λογους μας- δεν τους βλεπουμε.
> 
> Περιμενουμε νεα σου


..σε ευχαριστω πολυ...Σωφια μου...


να στε καλα....παιδια...

----------


## merliou

Adjik,και εμενα η συμβουλη ειναι ενας καλος ψυχολογος,κλινικος ψυχολογος η γνωσιακος.

----------


## Triella

Αγαπητη Adzik....διαβασα μοναχα τις πρωτες δημοσιευσεις (φυσικα τη δικη σου) λογω χρονου και θα ηθελα να πω το εξης....το οτι εκεινος μπορει να εχει φτασει στα ορια του, ειναι δεδομενο...αυτο ομως που δεν κανει καλα ειναι *να αναφερει οτι οι φιλοι του* τον συμβουλευουν να κανει το ενα η το αλλο...σε μια σχεση που πραγματικα νοιαζεσαι για τον αλλον, δεν βαζεις τριτα προσωπα, τα οποια δεν ξερουν το προβλημα και μπορουν και δινουν ετσι απλοχερα ευλογιες...

Το οτι μπορει να νοιαζονται για τον φιλο τους που τον ξερουν καιρο, ολοι το κανουμε και θελουμε να τους βλεπουμε χαρουμενους..αλλα δεν εχει κανενα δικαιωμα να σε βαραινει με την κριση τους. Αυτο για μενα ειναι ενα στοιχειο, που μου δειχνει, οτι δεν σε εχει καταλαβει οπως θα επρεπε και πως αν μετα τον ερωτα που ενιωθε για σενα, σε αγαπουσε, δεν θα εκανε τετοια κριτικη...

Το προβλημα που εχεις επειδη εχω κατι παρομοιο (με καταθλιψη) αλλα σε πιο ελαφρια μορφη, δεν μπορω να ξερω πως αντιμετωπιζεται, με θεραπεια, με χαπια? Αυτο που χρειαζεσαι παντως ειναι ενας ανθρωπος, διπλα σου με υπομονη, επιμονη, θεληση για να βοηθησει και που να σε αγαπαει πραγματικα. Το γεγονος οτι εχεις δεθει πολυ παραπανω απο οτι εκεινος μαζι σου, τον βαραινει και φυσικα εκει, μπερδευεται δεν ξερει τι να κανει...πως να συμπεριφερθει και ξεσπαει με τον τροπο του...
Αν νομιζεις οτι αξιζει τον κοπο η ολη σχεση σας, τοτε κανε αλλη μια προσπαθεια, αλλα αν δεν βλεπεις ανταποκριση απο εκεινον, οσο και αν σε ποναει (που θα πονεσει πολυ) ξεκοψε, γιατι οσο περισσοτερο το τραβας, τοσο περισσοτερο θα πονας...ειναι κριμα κυριως για σενα και μετα εκεινον....

----------


## Adzik

triella moy....prepei na deis tis imerominies ..ayta poy les einia mia poliiiii palia istoria.. xeexexe
milas gia ton proin moy..axo perasi 40 kimata apo tote xexex...

pleon eimai pantremeni kai exo enan iperoxo gioka 8 minon..

pantos eyxaristo poli..

----------


## Adzik

paidia eyxaristo kai pali..eimai kapos kalitera.. eimai poli zontanos anthropos..kai aplos thelo..eksakoloytho na thelo na zo polla pragmata..na diekdiko tin zoi moy... kai ta dikaiomata moy..ta opoia distixos kamia fora kai idika meta apo kairo ..klisimatos sto spiti me ena moraki.. tinoyn na ksexnioynte..

einai kai 26 xronon...kai oti kai na peite kapoioi apo esas exo na po pos nai..mpori na einai fobera ipeythino ..stromeno..kai logiko atomo..alla eimai nea..eimai 26 xronon..kai den exo zisi tin nioti moy opos oloi...gi ayto ..prospatho na palepso gia tis prosopikes moy eleytheries..

giati oso pio poli katapiezis kapoion toso poli soy feygi...kai oso perissotero ton afinis eleythero dinontas toy asfalia..kai empistosini ..toso dikos soy paramenei gia panta... ayto isxii stin diki moy periptosi..s atoma poy einai ithika...kai sosta... kai agapoyn olopsixa...

kai den bazoyn lanthasmenes protereotites.. asimantes epifaniakes protereotites..

sorry gia ta greeklish tha ta metafraso otan mporeso..

filakiaaaa

----------


## anwnimi

Adzik,
κατάθλιψη είναι η στροφή του θυμού προς τα μέσα...προς τον εαυτό.
Κι εμένα πριν κάποιο καιρό μου ήταν άγνωστο συναίσθημα...κι όταν με επισκέφτηκε \"χωρίς λόγο\", για πολλούς γύρω μου, και έρχεται και φεύγει, αλλά δε λέει να φύγει, μερικές φορές σου παίρνει το μυαλο και είναι όντως ψυχοφθόρο... Ίσως και πιο ψυχοφθόρο από το άγχος.

Αποδέξου το θυμό σου, μην τον αρνείσαι, μην τον ενοχοποιείς και δες γιατί υπάρχει και πως μπορεί να βγει με χρήσιμα αποτελέσματα προς τα έξω σου και όχι προς τα μέσα σου.
Για να υπάρχει, κάποιος σημαντικός λόγος θα υπάρχει καλή μου. Όσο κι αν νομίζεις ότι όλα είναι καλα κι εσύ είσαι η ένοχη για όλα, η παράξενη, η προβληματική.

----------


## Adzik

Anvnimi moy..

..πλεον εχω διστυχωσ αποδεχτει μεχρι ενος σημειου τον θυμο μου.. ειναι κατι σαν αυτο που ακουσα προσφατα να λεει καποιοσ \'\'πλεον δεν μου χρειαζεται να ειναι ..να κανω ολουσ οσοι ειναι γυρω μου ευτυχισμενους..παρα μοναχα τουσ σημαντικουσ για εμενα..\'\'

λεω ομωσ δυστυχωσ γιατι οταν αποδεχομαστε κατι κακο σε εμασ..δεν καταβαλουμε πλεον την ιδια μεγαλη προσπαθεια για να φυγει...και ειναι τρομερο αυτο..

πλεον απλοσ ειμαι λιγοτερο συμπαθητικη προσ τον αντρουλη μου ..εφοσων αρπαζομαι πολυ πιο ευκολα..και δεν το ελεγχω οταν συμβαινει κι απο πανω... εκεινοσ δοξα το θεο λεει πωσ δε επιρεαζεται καθολου και πωσ ειμαι η ιδια για εκεινον..αλλα..εγω νιωθω την διαφορετικοτητα μου..ειναι ενα πολυ ασχημο στοιχειο που τινει να γινει κομματι μου.. και ποτε δεν θα μου αρεσει...

σε κανενα δεν αρεσουν οι ανθρωποι που θυμωνουν ευκολα..ειδικα αν ειναι ειδη..υπερευαισθητοι..κυκλο θημικοι..κλαψιαριδεσ....καμι α φωρα παραπονιαριδεσ...καταθλυπτ κοι και ψωριασικοι απο πανω..

(μιλωντασ για τα αρνητικα).(οχι δεν ειμαι το τερασ του λοχνεσ..ευτυχωσ εχω κανα 2 πραγματικα πολυ καλα στοιχεια που αντισταθμιζουν ολο αυτο το κακο...) χεχεχεχ..

Εξακολουθω να μην ξερω πωσ να αντιμετοπιζω τον θυμο μου..και απλοσ τελικα μεταλλασεται σε ξενερωμα.. ξενερωνω εγκεφαλικα..αρα δυστυχωσ και ερωτικα...και τσουπ να τα αλλα προβληματαααα....ουφ...

----------


## RainAndWind

Μάλιστα Adzik.Kαι ψωριασικοί από πάνω.Αυτό πού κολλάει anta,δεν κολλάει στο αυτομαστίγωμα;Το αισθάνεσαι ως μείον σου,το κολλάς στο θυμό,οπότε το υποσυνείδητο μήνυμα είναι\"βρε,δε φτάνει που σου κάνει τη χάρη να είναι μαζί σου,θυμώνεις κι από πάνω;\".Για δική σου πληροφόρηση,έχει ο καθένας μας δικαίωμα στο θυμό,δίχως να θεωρεί πως ο θυμός τον ασχημαίνει ή τον κάνει απωθητικό,λιγότερο ελκυστικό ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.Γίνε η τέλεια γυναίκα που δεν εκφράζει το θυμό της,για να μην είναι απωθητική και θα διαπιστώσεις πως ο θυμός που δεν εκφράζεται,γυρνάει σε μας.Είσαι σίγουρη πως ο σύντροφός σου προτιμά μία βολική από μία ισορροπημένη γυναίκα;Ρώτα το απλό:προτιμάς να εκφράζω το θυμό μου ή να αρρωσταίνω;Ως ενήλικας,που δεν τον φοβίζει ο θυμός σου,θα προτιμήσει να είσαι υγιής και να διεκδικείς το δικαίωμά σου να είσαι ισότιμη με τον σύντροφό σου στις εκφράσεις των συναισθημάτων σου.

----------


## anwnimi

Adzik
όταν από την αρχή λες ότι ο θυμός είναι κάτι κακό σε σένα, αυτόματα τον/σε καταδικάζεις. Και αυτόματα τον στρέφεις σε σένα.
Αν καταπιέζεσαι συνεχώς δεν θα καταφέρεις προπαντώς να κάνεις ευτυχισμένη εσένα και αφού δε θα είσαι ευτυχισμένη εσύ πως θα κάνεις τους γύρω σου ευτυχισμένους;
Δε σου λέω να αρχίσεις να σπας ότι βρεις μπροστά σου και να οδηγηθείς σε ανεξέλεγκτο θυμό για τα πάντα και για όλους. Να τον εκφράζεις αλλά και να ψάξεις...υπάρχει λόγος που υπάρχει... Αν αυτός ο λόγος εκλέιψει, θα εκλείψει και αυτός ο \"ακατανόητος\" θυμός.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

adzik,
ειναι λογικό να εχουν αλλαξει οι ρυθμοί σου με τον ερχομό του μωρού,ακόμα και η σχέση σου με τον άντρα σου θα αλλάξει.Αλλαζουν τα δεδομένα και εμεις ακολουθούμε..Ειναι στο χέρι σας η αλλαγή αυτή να σας κρατάει μαζί.
Να θυμάσαι πως εχεις ενα υγιές μωρακι (ειναι πολύ σημαντικό,γιατι δεν το εχουν ολοι αυτο) και να μην αποκοπείς απο τον αντρούλη σου.Να κάνετε τα του παιδιού μαζί,αυτό θα σε ξεκουράζει.
Επισης αν έβρισκες ενα τροπο να κάνεις κατι για σένα και να σου κρατούσε το μωρό κάποιος συγγενης?
Εγω επειδή δεν ειχα καποιον τα παίρνω μαζί μου.Στις αρχές δεν μπορούσα ,εκνευριζόμουν που δεν ειχα χρόνο για μένα,αλλα ειπα θα τα μπάσω στη ζωη μου σαν χαρά οχι σαν εμπόδιο.Ειναι και θέμα να συνηθίσεις,θέλει λιγο χρόνο.
Τώρα για τον θυμό..οταν γεννηθηκε το παιδί το πρωτο ειχα σοβαρό προβλημα,δεν εξαρτιόταν απο μένα η λυση του,και ολο τον θυμό μου τον εκανα γαργάρα,(για να εκτονωθώ επρεπε να δείρω τους υπεύθυνους ομως αυτο δεν θα βοηθουσε),στο τέλος οταν εληξε αυτό και περασαν ολα,εγω ειχα κατάθλιψη..
Ολοι σου λενε ,καλα κάνεις και θυμώνεις ετσι εκτονώνεσαι,αλλα εσενα δεν σου αρεσει θελεις να εκτονωθεις αλλιως,σε καταλαβαίνω αλλα ουτε εγω ξερω την λύση..

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> σε κανενα δεν αρεσουν οι ανθρωποι που θυμωνουν ευκολα..ειδικα αν ειναι ειδη..υπερευαισθητοι..κυκλο θημικοι..κλαψιαριδεσ....καμι α φωρα παραπονιαριδεσ...καταθλυπτ κοι και ψωριασικοι απο πανω..


Αντα, 

αυτα που γραφεις θα μπορουσα να τα πω κι εγω πολλες φορες, μιλωντας με τον εαυτο μου για τον εαυτο μου (ασχετο που δεν ειμαι παντρεμενη με παιδι). Προσωπικα, εχω νιωσει πολλες φορες αβολα με αυτο που λες: τί τον κανω τον θυμο, κανεις δεν θα με θελει θυμωμενη κ τα σχετικα με ολο αυτο. Βγαλε τον θυμο και βαλε στη θεση του, την στεναχωρια, το κλαμα, την φορτιση και οτι αλλο θεωρεις βαρυ. Κ μετα σκεψου: θα θελες να εισαι και να φαινεσαι συνεχως χαρουμενη, γελαστη, αισιοδοξη...Αυτο ομως ποσο αληθινο μπορει να ειναι? Ποσο \"εσυ\" ολοκληρη θα ηταν αυτο? Θα θελες να κυκλοφορεις με μια μασκα, κρυβωντας αυτο που αισθανεσαι? Και αντιστροφα, θα ηθελες να κανουν το ιδιο σε εσενα τα αγαπημενα σου προσωπα?

Θα ηθελες τον αντρα σου, σε τοση αποσταση λοιπον? Σε ενα αλλο περιβαλλον, απο αυτο που βρισκεσαι πραγματικα καθε στιγμη? Ή πώς θα σε εκανε να νιωθεις, ο ιδιος ο αντρας σου, αν παριστανε τον ηρεμο κ χαρουμενο ενω στην πραγματικοτητα δεν ειναι? Ποσο καλυτερα νομιζεις οτι θα σας εδενε αυτο σαν ζευγαρι?

Τελικα, μηπως δεν αποδεχεσαι εσυ την θυμωμενη, στεναχωρημενη, κλαψιαρα Αντα κ βλεπεις αυτη την απορριψη στα ματια του αντρα σου (ενω ουσιαστικα υπαρχει μεσα σου)?

(Η αποδοχη, δεν εχει γκρινια νομιζω. Εχει αγαπη κ καταννοηση).

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> αυτο νιωθω... ειμαι.. συναιχωσ ετοιμη για φωνεσ...
> 
> ειναι μια φρικτη κατασταση.. ο θυμοσ ερχετε ξαφνικα και χτυπαει..οτι βρει..
> 
> και μαζι του..και ο φοβοσ..μην παψει εκεινοσ να με αγαπαει...
> 
> ..ο φοβοσ ...μην τυχων μετα την ψυχοθεραπεια..αυτοσ ο απαισιοσ οξυθημοσ ανθρωποσ που ειμαι τον τελευταιο καιρο..αποδηχθει πωσ ειναι κομματι του αληθινου χαρακτηρα μου..... και μεινει..παντοτινα...
> 
> ...


To αρθρο που έβαλες είναι εξαιρετικό.

Εγώ θέμα με τον θυμό είχα μια ζωή, αλλά μόνο τελευταία έχω αρχίσει να το βλέπω και να μπορώ να αναλάβω πλέον την ευθύνη αυτού, παλιότερα όλα γίνονταν ανεπίγνωστα..

Όλα όσα γράφονται στο άρθρο μου φαίνονται πολύ γνώριμα.

Η έλλειψη ψυχραιμίας, η παρορμητικότητα, η έκφραση του θυμού ( φωνές, ουρλιαχτά, λόγια σκληρά, αλήθειες σκληρά ειπωμένες... )
με όποιον τρόπο μπορώ για να γλυτώσω, να το βγάλω απο μέσα μου, είναι για μένα κάτι πολύ συνηθισμένο.

Προσπάθησα να μην είμαι έτσι, αλλά αυτή είμαι.

Καταλαβαίνω πόσο άσχημα αισθάνεσαι, και τις ενοχές που ακολουθούν μετά, ειδικά αν έχεις πληγώσει κάποιους που αγαπάς...

Και φοβάσαι, πόσα αποθέματα υπομονής μπορεί να έχουν πια?
Και πώς θα σου βγάλουν εκείνη την αφοπλισμένη τρυφερότητα που σου έβγαζαν πριν αντιρκίσουν το \"τέρας\" του θυμού σου?

Αν μπορούσα να το παρομοιάσω με μια εικόνα, είναι σαν εκείνη την ώρα να βγαίνει ο Hulk απο μέσα μου, χαχαχαχα

Ορμή, οργή, κραυγή, φευγίο, να βαράω πόρτες, να λέω τέρμα, να βρίζω και.... όποιον πάρει ο χάρος.
Κι αν δεν έχω βασανιστεί με αυτό το πράγμα.
Κι αν δεν έχω χιλιοζητήσει συγνώμη μετά γι αυτά που έκανα ή είπα.

Αφήστε με να τα πάρω πίσω, ήμουν εν βρασμώ...

Αυτός ο βρασμός επιτέλους... σαν να βράζω είμαι.
Δεν με επιβαρύνει που έιμαι έτσι, σε περιόδους πίεσης και έντασης φυσικά έχω διακυμάνσεις προς το χειρότερο, αλλά, πλέον το βλέπω σαν στοιχείο της ιδιοσυγκρασίας μου...

Δεν θέλω στην τελική να το αλλάξω.
Κι ας φοβάμαι μήπως, μετά απο το αντίκρισμα αυτής της πλευράς μου, θα με αγαπούν λιγότερο, θα ψυχρανθούν κτλ...

Αν το κάνουν, τότε δεν με άντεξαν. Δεν με άντεξαν ολόκληρη.
Αντεξαν τα θετικά μου μόνο, που είναι το πιο εύκολο...

Αλλά ξέρεις Αντούλα μου,
τις μέρες αυτές σκέφτηκα και κάτι άλλο.

Σταμάτησα να νιώθω ενοχές για τους άλλους και ένιωσα πόσο αδύναμη είμαι εγώ την ώρα του θυμού μου.
Πόσο δεν έχω βρει έναν τρόπο να μην τον αφήνω να ρέει ανεξέλεγκτα και να παίρνει και επιθετική μορφή για αυτούς που αγαπώ.

Εκείνη την ώρα, αν και νομίζω οτι \"εκφράζομαι\", ο ίδιος μου ο θυμός με φιμώνει, με ακινητοποιεί, σφετερίζεται την ανάσα μου και το στόμα μου και...

και τελικά, δεν μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω αυτό που νιώθω. Συχνά θα χαρακτηρίσω το πρόσωπο ή τις πράξεις του άλλου και θα εκτοξεύσω κατηγορώ.
Κουβέντα για το πόσο πονάω μέσα μου και φέρομαι έτσι.


Μα κατάλαβα, οτι αυτό είναι ο θυμός μου.

Μια αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια έκφρασης στον άλλο του συναισθηματικού μου πόνου ή αυτού που με ενοχλεί.

Γι αυτό λοιπόν, λέω. 
Δώσε χρόνο. Κατανόησε τι κρύβεται πίσω απο τον θυμό σου.
Εξέφρασέ το με καθαρότητα και επιχειρήματα αφού πάρεις πρώτα μια ανάσα.

Εντάξει, άνθρωποι είμαστε και μάλιστα παθιασμένοι, γεμάτοι ζωντάνια και παρόρμηση. Που να το τιθασεύσεις εύκολα εκείνο το αμόκ που σε πιάνει. Εκείνη την ενέργεια που συσωρεύεται και ζητά επειγόντως να εκτοξευθεί. 

Οπότε παράλληλα με την δική μου προσπάθεια, ζητώ την κατανόηση των γύρω μου και την αποδοχή τους.

Οι άνθρωποι΄μου το ξέρουν οτι προσπαθώ.
Και ένιωσα αφάνταστα όμορφα όταν σε συζήτηση με μια φίλη τις προάλλες γύρισε και μου είπε
\" Με μια σου συγνώμη τα ξεχνάω όλα και γενικά δεν σε παρεξηγώ. Σε ξέρω καλή μου οτι αυτός είναι ο δικός σου ο τρόπος, σε δέχομαι και σε αγαπώ έτσι όπως ακριβώς είσαι\".

ήταν υπέροχο να το ακούσω.
Άλλο ένα στήριγμα στον αγώνα μας να εκφράζουμε πιο εποικοδομητικά τον θυμό μας : Η αποδοχή των γύρω μας.

Αυτοί απο τους γύρω μου που τα είχαν πολύ καλά με τον εαυτό τους, ήταν εκείνοι που με αποδέχθηκαν με την μεγαλύτερη ευκολία.


Φιλιά αντούλα και δεν είσαι μόνη σου γλυκιά μου.
Να μας γράφεις εδώ πώς τα πηγαίνεις.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> Anvnimi moy..
> 
> ..πλεον εχω διστυχωσ αποδεχτει μεχρι ενος σημειου τον θυμο μου.. ειναι κατι σαν αυτο που ακουσα προσφατα να λεει καποιοσ \'\'πλεον δεν μου χρειαζεται να ειναι ..να κανω ολουσ οσοι ειναι γυρω μου ευτυχισμενους..παρα μοναχα τουσ σημαντικουσ για εμενα..\'\'
> 
> λεω ομωσ δυστυχωσ γιατι οταν αποδεχομαστε κατι κακο σε εμασ..δεν καταβαλουμε πλεον την ιδια μεγαλη προσπαθεια για να φυγει...και ειναι τρομερο αυτο..
> 
> πλεον απλοσ ειμαι λιγοτερο συμπαθητικη προσ τον αντρουλη μου ..εφοσων αρπαζομαι πολυ πιο ευκολα..και δεν το ελεγχω οταν συμβαινει κι απο πανω... εκεινοσ δοξα το θεο λεει πωσ δε επιρεαζεται καθολου και πωσ ειμαι η ιδια για εκεινον..αλλα..εγω νιωθω την διαφορετικοτητα μου..ειναι ενα πολυ ασχημο στοιχειο που τινει να γινει κομματι μου.. και ποτε δεν θα μου αρεσει...
> 
> ...


Θα μάθεις να συνομιλείς με τον θυμό σου.
Και δεν θα το κάνεις για χάρη κανενός παρά για χάρη του εαυτού σου, γιατί αν αφήσεις τις ενοχές στην άκρη για λιγάκι, θα δεις οτι εσύ η ίδια μπορεί να βλάπτεσαι περισσότερο.

Οχι που θυμώνεις, αλλά που δεν το κατανοείς και μετά που δεν το επικοινωνείς όλο αυτό που φέρει μέσα του ο θυμός. 

Είναι ένα κομμάτι σου, δες τον σαν πληροφοριοδότη.
Τόσα χρόνια ήταν σε άδεια και τώρα ξαφνικά έπιασε δουλεια ( μεγαλύτερη επαφή με τα συναισθήματα αυτού του είδους ) αλλά μιλάτε άλλες γλώσσες και δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι σου λέει.

Θα βρεις σιγά σιγά τον τρόπο να αποκωδικοποιείς τα μηνύματα που σου μεταφέρει ο αγγελιοφόρος σου και να τα μεταφέρεις με ένα πιο εποικοδομητικό τρόπο προς τα έξω, στους άλλους. 
Να μεταφέρεις το μήνυμα, κι όχι απλά να εκδηλώνεις ( παρορμητικά) την έλευση του θυμού.

Αυτά λέω και στον εαυτό μου αν και για μένα προσωπικά, ξέρω οτι είναι κομμάτι της ιδιοσυγκρασίας μου να θολωνω και να είμαι παρορμητική.
ίσως το αμβλύνω μέχρι ενός σημείου, δεν θέλω όμως και να αλλάξω τον χαρακτήρα μου...δεν θα μπορούσα άλλωστε. 

Απλά να βελτιώσω κάπως την επικοινωνία του εαυτού μου με εμένα και με τους γύρω μου.

Λιγουλάκι  :Smile: )

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Μάλιστα Adzik.Kαι ψωριασικοί από πάνω.Αυτό πού κολλάει anta,δεν κολλάει στο αυτομαστίγωμα;Το αισθάνεσαι ως μείον σου,το κολλάς στο θυμό,οπότε το υποσυνείδητο μήνυμα είναι\"βρε,δε φτάνει που σου κάνει τη χάρη να είναι μαζί σου,θυμώνεις κι από πάνω;\".Για δική σου πληροφόρηση,έχει ο καθένας μας δικαίωμα στο θυμό,δίχως να θεωρεί πως ο θυμός τον ασχημαίνει ή τον κάνει απωθητικό,λιγότερο ελκυστικό ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.Γίνε η τέλεια γυναίκα που δεν εκφράζει το θυμό της,για να μην είναι απωθητική και θα διαπιστώσεις πως ο θυμός που δεν εκφράζεται,γυρνάει σε μας.Είσαι σίγουρη πως ο σύντροφός σου προτιμά μία βολική από μία ισορροπημένη γυναίκα;Ρώτα το απλό:προτιμάς να εκφράζω το θυμό μου ή να αρρωσταίνω;Ως ενήλικας,που δεν τον φοβίζει ο θυμός σου,θα προτιμήσει να είσαι υγιής και να διεκδικείς το δικαίωμά σου να είσαι ισότιμη με τον σύντροφό σου στις εκφράσεις των συναισθημάτων σου.


Ρειν μου..τον εχω ρωτησει..φυσικα..γιατι πλεον οταν με κανει εξω φρενων υπερασπιζομαι πλεον το δικαιωμα μου να θυμωνω..να ειμαι πιο νευρικη..κλπ.. 

χεχεχ..χαμογελαω με αυτο το \'\'βολικη και ισσοροποιημενη\'\' μιασ και πριν τον θυμο...ουτε το ενα ημουν ουτε το αλλο./αναμφυσβητητα ειμαι πολυ περιπλοκο ενδιαφερων αλλα και δυσκολο ατομο..και ναι τον σαγινευει ,τον τραβαει και αγαπαει το ολο συνολο μου..αυτο..

ομωσ η αληθεια ειναι πωσ δεν ειμαι και πολυ συγουρη πωσ πιστευει πωσ οντως μετα απο εντονο θυμο..λυπη..κλπ..μπορω να πλησιασω σε καποια νοσηρη κατασταση..να νοσησω δηλαδη.. πχ. δεν με εχει δει ψωριασικη ποτε... και ισωσ γι αυτο καπως επαναπαυεται καπου καπου στηνσκεψη πωσ ειμαι σαν ολουσ τουσ αλλουσ.

ειναι Ρειν μου που ειμαι γυναικα..ειμαι και πολυ πιο εκδηλωτικη..κανω χειρονομιεσ και φωναζω πολυ πιο δυνατα απο εκεινον οταν θυμωνω..χεχεχε..με 2 λογια..φανταζω σχεδον υστερικια ωρεσ ωρεσ...οκ δεν συμβαινει συχνα να βγαινω τοσο απο τα ρουχα μου..αλλα μια φωρα τον μηνα..και δεν ειναι πωσ εκεινοσ δεν τον αντεχει...αλλα τα δικα μου νευρα..που ειναι συναιχωσ ετοιμοπολεμα.. :Smile: ..χεχεχεχ..και χανω και το δικιο μου με αυτο τον τροπο..

filia..

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Adzik
> όταν από την αρχή λες ότι ο θυμός είναι κάτι κακό σε σένα, αυτόματα τον/σε καταδικάζεις. Και αυτόματα τον στρέφεις σε σένα.
> Αν καταπιέζεσαι συνεχώς δεν θα καταφέρεις προπαντώς να κάνεις ευτυχισμένη εσένα και αφού δε θα είσαι ευτυχισμένη εσύ πως θα κάνεις τους γύρω σου ευτυχισμένους;
> Δε σου λέω να αρχίσεις να σπας ότι βρεις μπροστά σου και να οδηγηθείς σε ανεξέλεγκτο θυμό για τα πάντα και για όλους. Να τον εκφράζεις αλλά και να ψάξεις...υπάρχει λόγος που υπάρχει... Αν αυτός ο λόγος εκλέιψει, θα εκλείψει και αυτός ο \"ακατανόητος\" θυμός.


εχεισ απολυτο δικιο και το θετεισ πολυ σωστα...ενασ απο τουσ λογουσ που με θυμωνουν τοσο και τον γνωριζω πλεον πολυ καλα ειναι κατι πολυ πολυ πρακτικο και που δεν αλλαζει..ειναι σαν να ζηταω πχ απο καποιον να γινει πιο κοντοσ..η πιο ψηλοσ..αδυνατο... και συγουρα η σκεψη πωσ θα ζω ετσι..ειναι το κερασακι στην τουρτα μου..

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> adzik,
> ειναι λογικό να εχουν αλλαξει οι ρυθμοί σου με τον ερχομό του μωρού,ακόμα και η σχέση σου με τον άντρα σου θα αλλάξει.Αλλαζουν τα δεδομένα και εμεις ακολουθούμε..Ειναι στο χέρι σας η αλλαγή αυτή να σας κρατάει μαζί.
> Να θυμάσαι πως εχεις ενα υγιές μωρακι (ειναι πολύ σημαντικό,γιατι δεν το εχουν ολοι αυτο)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ΕΥΓΝΩΜΟΝΩ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΑΝ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ..ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ...
> ...

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> σε κανενα δεν αρεσουν οι ανθρωποι που θυμωνουν ευκολα..ειδικα αν ειναι ειδη..υπερευαισθητοι..κυκλο θημικοι..κλαψιαριδεσ....καμι α φωρα παραπονιαριδεσ...καταθλυπτ κοι και ψωριασικοι απο πανω..
> 
> 
> ...


Επειδη ακριβωσ δεν μπορω τιποτα το ψευτικο,κι επειδη ακριβωσ ημαστε και οι δυο μαχητεσ στην ζωη..και σιγουρα δεν υπησξαμε πολυ δηλοι...να αντιμετοπιζουμε καταφατσα ολα αυτα.. ολα αυτα που μασ θυμωνουν που μασ χωριζουν..και επομιζωμαστε και το βαροσ τουσ... ακριβωσ επειδη προτιμουμε αν ποτε μα χωρισει κατι αυτο να ειναι οι αληθειεσ..

ομωσ..ειναι μεγαλη φθωρα ολο αυτο..για εμενα ειναι πολυ μεγαλη.Σαφωσ δεν κλαιγομαι εδω σε εσασ στουσ φιλουσ μου..κουβεντα κανουμε.. οπωσ θα εκανα με εναν δικο που ανθρωπο..

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> αυτο νιωθω... ειμαι.. συναιχωσ ετοιμη για φωνεσ...
> 
> ειναι μια φρικτη κατασταση.. ο θυμοσ ερχετε ξαφνικα και χτυπαει..οτι βρει..
> ...


weird μου..σαν να λεσ για εμενα χεχεχε..

μονο στο τελευταιο κομματι διαφερουμε...εζησα μεχρι να φυγω απο το σπιτι ..σε περιβαλλον με φωνεσ..με ψυχολογικη βια..και οχι μονο..

η μητερα μου παρ ολη την δυνατη σχεση που εχουμε..εξακολουθει να ειναι ενασ μακρινοσ μου στην πραγματικα ανθρωποσ...και επειδη μαζι με τον συζηγο μου ειναι το νουμερο ενα ατομο που με εξωργιζει τοσο... τα ακουει ..απο εμενα..αλλα επεισεισ δεχεται και σχεδον οποτε την βλεπω πανω απο μιση ωρα..μια αρκετα ασχημη συμπεριφωρα μου..τησ μιλαω βαρια..με απροθημια..και γενικα..εινα σαν να μην την θελω εκει...ειναι και που οσο περναγα πραγματικα πολυ δυσκολα το πρωτο 4 μηνο τησ ζωησ του μωρου μου..κι εκεινη εμενε καθημερινα μαζι μασ...δεν ενιωσα καμια ουσιαστικη βοηθεια σε κανεναν τομεα..απο εκεινη ..ισα ισα μετα απο μηνεσ που σκοτονωμασταν με τον Μιχαλη.. και ημουν μεσ τα νευρα..με κατσαδιασε... μου μιλησε πολυ απαξιωτικα και ασχημα...για το ποια νομιζω πωσ ειμαι...και γενικα για ολο αυτο τον θυμο μου...με προσβαλε πολυ ασχημα..και για αλλη μια φωρα χωρισ να τησ εχω δωσει την αδια..με εκανε κομματια μεσα στο ιδιο μου το σπιτι.. ευτυχωσ εν μερη εχω μαθει να το αντιμετωπιζω πλεον ολο αυτο..αν καμια φωρα συμβει..



το συμπερασμα δηλαδη ειναι γενικα οτι ολο το περιβαλλον μου περαν του αντρα μου..με θελει χαμογελαστη , ηρεμη και τελεια...ευγενικη και ψευτικη..

δεν αντεχουν τιποτα αλλο...και δεν ειμαι ο ανθρωποσ που θελουν να ανιτκριζουν..οχι αυτον τον καιρο...ετσι..φουντωνω κι εγω ευκολα..με αποτελεσμα να με αποδοκιμαζουν ολοι...να με κανουν να νιωθω πωσ ειμαι ξενη για εκεινουσ..μονη μου.

----------


## Adzik

και στο τελοσ τελοσ.. προσπαθω να ειμαι ισσοροποιημενη και περαν την ολησ ημερασ ...πιεζομαι να μενω ηρεμη και τα βραδια..αν και δεν τα καταφερνω ακομη με μεγαλη επιτυχια...πιεζομαι γιατι το παιδακι μου θελω να μεγαλωσει σε ενα ηρεμο ευτυχισμενο σπιτι... ειναι το 80%..των παντων αυτο..του το χρωσταω :Smile:  οπωσ σαφωσ του χρωσταω μια ευτυχισμενη μαμα...ετσι διεκδικω τισ ελευθεριεσ και τισ ευτυχιεσ μου...και ..ξαναβρισκομαι μπροστα στην συγκρουση..χεχεχεχ...

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> Anvnimi moy..
> 
> ..πλεον εχω διστυχωσ αποδεχτει μεχρι ενος σημειου τον θυμο μου.. ειναι κατι σαν αυτο που ακουσα προσφατα να λεει καποιοσ \'\'πλεον δεν μου χρειαζεται να ειναι ..να κανω ολουσ οσοι ειναι γυρω μου ευτυχισμενους..παρα μοναχα τουσ σημαντικουσ για εμενα..\'\'
> ...



 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

ξερεισ..ειναι και που μου ανεβαινει το αιμα στο κεφαλι μεσα σε ενα δευτερολεπτο το ατιμο..δεν μου δινει χρονο ..χεχεχ

----------


## weird

weird μου..σαν να λεσ για εμενα χεχεχε..

μονο στο τελευταιο κομματι διαφερουμε...εζησα μεχρι να φυγω απο το σπιτι ..σε περιβαλλον με φωνεσ..με ψυχολογικη βια..και οχι μονο..

η μητερα μου παρ ολη την δυνατη σχεση που εχουμε..εξακολουθει να ειναι ενασ μακρινοσ μου στην πραγματικα ανθρωποσ...και επειδη μαζι με τον συζηγο μου ειναι το νουμερο ενα ατομο που με εξωργιζει τοσο... τα ακουει ..απο εμενα..αλλα επεισεισ δεχεται και σχεδον οποτε την βλεπω πανω απο μιση ωρα..μια αρκετα ασχημη συμπεριφωρα μου..τησ μιλαω βαρια..με απροθημια..και γενικα..εινα σαν να μην την θελω εκει...ειναι και που οσο περναγα πραγματικα πολυ δυσκολα το πρωτο 4 μηνο τησ ζωησ του μωρου μου..κι εκεινη εμενε καθημερινα μαζι μασ...δεν ενιωσα καμια ουσιαστικη βοηθεια σε κανεναν τομεα..απο εκεινη ..ισα ισα μετα απο μηνεσ που σκοτονωμασταν με τον Μιχαλη.. και ημουν μεσ τα νευρα..με κατσαδιασε... μου μιλησε πολυ απαξιωτικα και ασχημα...για το ποια νομιζω πωσ ειμαι...και γενικα για ολο αυτο τον θυμο μου...με προσβαλε πολυ ασχημα..και για αλλη μια φωρα χωρισ να τησ εχω δωσει την αδια..με εκανε κομματια μεσα στο ιδιο μου το σπιτι.. ευτυχωσ εν μερη εχω μαθει να το αντιμετωπιζω πλεον ολο αυτο..αν καμια φωρα συμβει..



το συμπερασμα δηλαδη ειναι γενικα οτι ολο το περιβαλλον μου περαν του αντρα μου..με θελει χαμογελαστη , ηρεμη και τελεια...ευγενικη και ψευτικη..

δεν αντεχουν τιποτα αλλο...και δεν ειμαι ο ανθρωποσ που θελουν να ανιτκριζουν..οχι αυτον τον καιρο...ετσι..φουντωνω κι εγω ευκολα..με αποτελεσμα να με αποδοκιμαζουν ολοι...να με κανουν να νιωθω πωσ ειμαι ξενη για εκεινουσ..μονη μου.


Αντα μου,
μην νομίζεις ούτε κι εγώ μεγάλωσα σε υποστηρικτικό περιβάλλον.
Χαίρομαι που το θέμα της μητέρας το διευθετείς.


Εστιάζω λίγο στο θέμα του συζύγου σου.
Λες οτι το περιβάλλον δεν σε αποδέχεται, σε πνίγει και σε φουντώνει αυτό.
Ο άντρας σου απο τα λεγόμενά σου σε αποδέχεται.

Εχεις βρει ποιά λόγια κρύβονται πίσω απο τον θυμό σου ?
Είναι ένας θυμός με άλλες αιτίες, εξωτερικές, που τον ξεσπάς στον άντρα σου, ή μήπως είναι ένας θυμός που έχει αιτίες και στην σχέση σας?

Σου θέτω κάποια ερωτήματα που θα έθετα και στον εαυτό μου και όχι απαραίτητα για να απαντήσεις καλή μου  :Smile: )


Πάντως σε σχέση με το περιβάλλον νομίζω οτι ο θυμός σου έχει να κάνει με αυτό το πονεμένο συναίσθημα της μοναξιάς, της μη αποδοχής, του να αναγκάζεσαι να φοράς μάσκα για να τους είσαι αρεστή.
Και μοιάζει τόσο λογικός αυτός ο θυμός..
Μακάρι να βρεις τρόπους να σε προστατεύεις απο την έκθεση σε παραπάνω συναισθηματικό πόνο.

Δεν ξέρω βέβαια τι αποτέλεσμα θα είχε αν τους εξέφραζες αυτά που γράφεις εδώ άντα μου.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ξέρω πως δεν ξέρω!
Κι εμένα με καταλαμβάνει σε χρόνο dt.
Πιστεύω το θέμα είναι αυτή η περίφημη μικρή φράση, σε σχέση με την παρορμητικότητα : Να δίνει κανείς χρόνο..

Πριν απο την κάθε αντίδραση, ήρεμες ανάσες μπας και ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο  :Wink: ))

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> και στο τελοσ τελοσ.. προσπαθω να ειμαι ισσοροποιημενη και περαν την ολησ ημερασ ...πιεζομαι να μενω ηρεμη και τα βραδια..αν και δεν τα καταφερνω ακομη με μεγαλη επιτυχια...πιεζομαι γιατι το παιδακι μου θελω να μεγαλωσει σε ενα ηρεμο ευτυχισμενο σπιτι... ειναι το 80%..των παντων αυτο..του το χρωσταω οπωσ σαφωσ του χρωσταω μια ευτυχισμενη μαμα...ετσι διεκδικω τισ ελευθεριεσ και τισ ευτυχιεσ μου...και ..ξαναβρισκομαι μπροστα στην συγκρουση..χεχεχεχ...


Προσωπικά, πολλές φορές διεκδίκησα αλλά με λάθος τρόπο.
Με ένταση, βίαια, φουντωμένη απο τον θυμό μου και όχι ήρεμα, με ξεκάθαρες κουβέντες, με επιχειρήματα, με την στάση μου ( όχι μόνο με λόγια). 

Αυτό σου λέω μόνο να κοιτάξεις καλή μου, αν σου λέει κάτι.

Πολλές φορές η σύγκρουση μπορεί να αποφευχθεί με τους κατάλληλους ελιγμους. 
 :Smile:

----------


## RainAndWind

Μερικές μου σκέψεις Adzik πάνω σε μερικά από αυτά που έχεις γράψει.Γενικά χαίρομαι να σε διαβάζω,γιατί είσαι ένας χείμαρρος σε όσα γράφεις,αυτό δείχνει ικανή δυνατότητα προσέγγισης των όσων αισθάνεσαι,άλλο που κάποιες φορές τα \"ψιλοπαραποιείς\"(όλοι το κάνουμε σε μικρό ή μεγάλο βαθμό)λόγω πρότερων βιωμάτων σου.
Μερικά από όσα παραποιείς δίχως να το γνωρίζεις είναι τα εξής.Γράφεις πως η σχέση σου με τη μητέρα σου είναι μία σχέση δυνατή.Αμέσως μετά,γράφεις πως είναι μακρινός σου άνθρωπος.Αυτό είναι σχέση εξάρτησης.Η δύναμη που έχει κάποιος πάνω μας,μέσω των συναισθημάτων που μας γεννά.Καθώς έχω αρχίσει να μπαίνω στο δικό μου κομμάτι του θυμού για τη μητέρα μου,το κατανοώ πλέον.Αλλά αν δεν αποδεχτείς το κομμάτι του θυμού σου,που είναι δίκαιος,δεν θα μπορέσεις να τον δουλέψεις.Αποδέξου τον.Είναι μέρος μίας απαραίτητης διαδικασίας να κανονίσεις τις συγκρούσεις μέσα σου.Τότε θα διαχειριστείς τον θυμό,στη ρίζα του,όχι στην έκφρασή του.Χάνεις το δάσος όταν δεν κοιτάς από πού προέρχεται αλλά πότε εκδηλώνεται και πώς.

Έπειτα,πλάθεις καθημερινά μία Adzik,που από φόβο μη δείξει στο παιδί της θυμό,καταπιέζει όλη μέρα τον εαυτό της,με αποτέλεσμα να βγάζει τον θυμό το βράδυ,εκεί που αυτό της \"επιτρέπεται\"περισσότερο, ηλαδή στον σύντροφό σου.Πιστεύεις πως είναι δυνατό να μη θυμώνεις ποτέ,να κρύβεις από κοντινά σου άτομα συναισθήματα που έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν είναι απειλητικά,ούτε δείχνουν ανισορροπία,εσύ το βλέπεις με τέτοιο τρόπο.Όλοι ενδέχεται να θυμώνουμε κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας,άλλοτε λιγάκι,άλλοτε περισσότερο.Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι;Aν κάτι σε θυμώσει κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας,θα το κρατήσεις γιατί δεν επιτρέπεται,για να μην πληγώσεις δήθεν το παιδί σου με τη φωνή.Λοιπόν,τα παιδιά δεν τρομάζουν παρά με ό,τι τρομάζει εμάς.Παράδειγμα,μπορείς να δεις παιδιά που οι μητέρες τους είναι υγιείς αλλά φωνακλούδες,δηλαδή με δυνατή φωνή.Τα παιδιά αυτά δεν τα τρομάζει η φωνή,ούτε η κατά περίσταση θυμωμένη μητέρα,γιατί το θεωρούν άλλο ένα φυσικό μέρος της καθημερινότητας,αφού η ίδια η μητέρα δε φοβάται το θυμό της.Εσύ τρέμεις τον θυμό σου,γιατί η μητέρα σου σε τιμωρούσε και σε έκρινε γι αυτόν.Ενδεικτικό είναι ένα παλιό σου ποστ.Γράφεις το εξής σε ένα μέλος:\"...μην νευριάζεις...τρομάζω...\"Γιατ ί σε τρομάζει το νευρίασμα των άλλων Άντα;Σε τρομάζει γιατί σε τρόμαζε μικρή,γι αυτό.Και σε σένα σε τρομάζει το δικό σου νευρίασμα,από εκεί ξεκινά το θέμα σου,έτσι ψάξτο-προσωπική μου άποψη και κρίση.Δεν σημαίνει κακοποιώ ούτε τραυματίζω το παιδί μου αν υψώσω λίγο τη φωνή μου Άντα μου,εσύ το βλέπεις έτσι,από ανασφάλειές σου.

Γιατί έμεινες στο ίδιο σπίτι για τέσσερις μήνες με τη μητέρα σου;Mία μητέρα που άφησες να εισχωρήσει στην καθημερινότητά σου και όπως έγραψες \"να σε κάνει κομμάτια μέσα στο ίδιο σου το σπίτι\";Θα μου απαντήσεις\"μα Ρέιν,ήθελα βοήθεια\".Που αντί γι αυτήν,πήρες τι;Κριτική,κατακραυγή και εισχώρηση στην ζωή σου,στο τώρα της Άντας με τον Μιχάλη.Εσύ το άφησες καλό μου να γίνει,γιατί αισθανόσουν πάλι \"μικρή\"και αυτοτιμωρήθηκες,όπως έχεις μάθει να κάνεις.Σε καταλαβαίνω,το έκανα τόσες φορές στο παρελθόν.Διαχειρίσου τον άλυτο θυμό προς την μητέρα σου.Ενδέχεται η μητρότητα να σου φέρνει στην επιφάνεια όλα αυτά τα συναισθήματα τα δεμένα με πόνο προς την μητέρα σου.Νομίζεις πως διαχειρίζεσαι τη σχέση με τη μητέρα σου καλύτερα.Στην πραγματικότητα δεν το κάνεις,όσο αυτός ο θυμός μένει ανείπωτος,ανεξερεύνητος,μη ομολογημένος από φόβο,θα τον βγάζεις αλλού και θα αναρωτιέσαι πάντα\"μα γιατί,γιατί δεν τον ελέγχω\".Πώς να ελέγξεις κάτι που δεν έχεις αγγίξει καν;H σχέση σου επηρεάστηκε από αυτήν την εισχώρηση της μητέρας σου σε μορφή βοήθειας.Έγινε κοινωνός του θυμού ο σύντροφός σου,σε αυτόν εκφράζεις ελεύθερα ό,τι δεν μπορείς να εκφράσεις στη μητέρα σου.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> 
> 
> Επειδη ακριβωσ δεν μπορω τιποτα το ψευτικο,κι επειδη ακριβωσ ημαστε και οι δυο μαχητεσ στην ζωη..και σιγουρα δεν υπησξαμε πολυ δηλοι...να αντιμετοπιζουμε καταφατσα ολα αυτα.. ολα αυτα που μασ θυμωνουν που μασ χωριζουν..και επομιζωμαστε και το βαροσ τουσ... ακριβωσ επειδη προτιμουμε αν ποτε μα χωρισει κατι αυτο να ειναι οι αληθειεσ..
> 
> ομωσ..ειναι μεγαλη φθωρα ολο αυτο..για εμενα ειναι πολυ μεγαλη.Σαφωσ δεν κλαιγομαι εδω σε εσασ στουσ φιλουσ μου..κουβεντα κανουμε.. οπωσ θα εκανα με εναν δικο που ανθρωπο..


Και να κλαιγοσουν τί θα γινοταν? Ολοι δεν κλαιγομαστε ποτε ποτε ή μηπως δεν εχουμε το δικαιωμα να το κανουμε? Ενταξει, μπορει να μην ειναι ευχαριστο, αλλα μπορει να ειναι ανακουφιστικο καποιες φορες. 

Το να μην εκδηλωνεις την στεναχωρια σου για να μην επιβαρυνεις, δεν ξερω αν χαρακτηριζεται ψευτικο ή οχι. Αλλα πιστευω πως μακροπροθεσμα ολη αυτη η πιεση δεν βοηθαει. Αλλα συσσωρευεται.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Adzik
> όταν από την αρχή λες ότι ο θυμός είναι κάτι κακό σε σένα, αυτόματα τον/σε καταδικάζεις. Και αυτόματα τον στρέφεις σε σένα.
> Αν καταπιέζεσαι συνεχώς δεν θα καταφέρεις προπαντώς να κάνεις ευτυχισμένη εσένα και αφού δε θα είσαι ευτυχισμένη εσύ πως θα κάνεις τους γύρω σου ευτυχισμένους;
> ...


Επομένως είναι ωφέλιμο να δεις Adzik από αυτά που σε ενοχλούν τι μπορεί και τι δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει.
Από αυτά που μπορούν να αλλάξουν, να εκφράσεις την επιθυμία και την ανάγκη σου για την αλλαγή.
Και από αυτά που είναι ανέφικτο να αλλάξουν μένει να τα αποδεκτείς...
Αλλά και απο αυτά που νομίζεις ότι είναι ανέφικτο να αλλάξεις, να δεις, αν όντως είναι έτσι ή απλά μοιάζουν πολύ δύσκολο να αλλάξουν.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Adzik,όταν ενοχοποιούμε συνεχώς τον εαυτό μας,θα κλαίει και θα ξανακλαίει,θα χτυπιέται κάτω μέχρι να πάρουμε το μήνυμα.Ας δούμε τι λες,που θέλει αλλαγή για να πάψεις να νιώθεις ενοχές.Φωνάζω,κάνω κακό στον άνθρωπό μου και μετά κλαίω,μετανιώνω.Λοιπόν,για να το ξέρεις,κανένας ποτέ δεν πέθανε από τη φωνή ενός άλλου.Είναι ενήλικας ο σύντροφός σου,διαλέγει να είναι μαζί σου,με τις φωνές σου-προσωρινά-και με τα όλα σου.Είμαι λυπημένη και κουρασμένη.Να ξελυπηθείς και να αποφορτιστείς.Κάτσε και συζήτησε με τον εαυτό σου να δεις πού ακριβώς οφείλεται αυτός ο θυμός.Για να νιώθεις θυμωμένη,από κάπου έρχεται αυτό,δεν ξυπνάμε ένα πρωί και λέμε,τι καλά,ας θυμώσω λίγο πάλι σήμερα.Τι είναι άλυτο στη σχέση σας και σου βγαίνει σε επιθετικότητα;Προσωπική μου άποψη,ίσως έμαθες μια ζωή να φταίει η Adzik για όλα.Το δείχνει ακόμη και πως τον θυμό σου τον βλέπεις σαν ένα κακό συναίσθημα.Κανένα συναίσθημα δεν είναι κακό,όλα κάτι θέλουν να μας πουν και σε κάτι μας χρησιμεύουν.Χρησιμοποίησε αυτό που σου λέει ο θυμός σου,πως κάτι στη ζωή σου,στη σχέση σου,σε σένα,δεν πάει καλά και πως πρέπει να το φτιάξεις.Και απόδωσε ευθύνες,δίχως να φοβάσαι να το κάνεις.Μήπως παίζει αυτό το σκεπτικό\"πάλι εγώ φταίω,όλα εγώ τα κάνω\"μέσα σου τραμπολίνο;Kαι συζητήστε,ανοιχτά και ψύχραιμα,πώς μπορείτε να φτιάξετε πράγματα στη σχέση σας,ξανά.Αν υπάρχει κάποιο παρελθόν που σκοτεινιάζει,πρέπει να βγει ο θυμός,αν δε βγει,τότε η Adzik θα πρεσσαριστεί πέραν των ορίων της.Σοφό συναίσθημα ο θυμός.Βαλβίδα εκτόνωσης και φίλος μας αν τον δούμε έτσι.Δες τον θυμό σου σαν έναν άνθρωπο.Ρώτα τον,τι θέλεις να μου πεις φίλε;
> 
> 
> ...


Θα ήθελα να πω κάποια πραγματάκια πάνω σε αυτά που έχεις γράψει καλή μου Αντα.

Φαίνεται οτι προσπαθείτε να επικοινωνήσετε, αλλά μήπως νιώθεις οτι τελικά δεν ακούγεσαι?
Μήπως νιώθεις οτι μπορεί ο σύντροφος να αρνείται να δει πιο βαθιά, να μείνει πάνω απο το πρόβλημα, αλλά το εξορκίζει λέγοντας, \" αυτά συμβαίνουν\"?
Μήπως νιώθεις οτι κι εσύ με την σειρά σου δεν καταφέρνεις πάντα να εκφράσεις αυτό που θέλεις και με τον τρόπο που είναι κατάλληλος για να γίνει κατανοητό?

Κανένας θυμός δεν είναι κάτι κακό και κατακριτέο.
Συνήθως ο θυμός εχει μέσα του άλλα, βαθύτερα αίτια.
προσωπικά κάθε θυμός μου, όπως σου είπα, όταν τον εξιχνίασα, με οδήγησε ενα βημα πιο κοντά στην εσωτερική μου αληθεια...

Αναφέρεις επίσης οτι σταματησες να μιλάς.
Και για μένα η συνεδρία απο την οπτική της εξωτερίκευσης, του μοιράσματος, της ομιλίας, ήταν πολύ σημαντική και δεν συσσωρευόντουσαν τόσα μέσα μου.

Μέχρι να ξεκινήσεις πάλι ωστόσο, μπορείς να κάνεις κάποια βήματα για να έρθεις πιο κοντά, στα μηνύματα που σου στέλνει ο θυμός σου, στα αληθινά σου συναισθήματα, τις ανάγκες σου, σε εσένα.

----------


## Triella

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> triella moy....prepei na deis tis imerominies ..ayta poy les einia mia poliiiii palia istoria.. xeexexe
> milas gia ton proin moy..axo perasi 40 kimata apo tote xexex...
> 
> pleon eimai pantremeni kai exo enan iperoxo gioka 8 minon..
> 
> pantos eyxaristo poli..


Yikes....εκανα πατατα τελικα...συγνωμη βρε Adzik δεν ειχα και πολυ χρονο να διαβασω τα υπολοιπα...δεν εχεις ιδεα ποσο χαιρομαι που εισαι καλα τωρα...ευχομαι ακομα καλυτερα και να σου ζησει ο γιος πολυχρονος και πανω απο ολα γερός και δυνατος!!!!

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Μερικές μου σκέψεις Adzik πάνω σε μερικά από αυτά που έχεις γράψει.Γενικά χαίρομαι να σε διαβάζω,γιατί είσαι ένας χείμαρρος σε όσα γράφεις,αυτό δείχνει ικανή δυνατότητα προσέγγισης των όσων αισθάνεσαι,άλλο που κάποιες φορές τα \"ψιλοπαραποιείς\"(όλοι το κάνουμε σε μικρό ή μεγάλο βαθμό)λόγω πρότερων βιωμάτων σου.
> Μερικά από όσα παραποιείς δίχως να το γνωρίζεις είναι τα εξής.Γράφεις πως η σχέση σου με τη μητέρα σου είναι μία σχέση δυνατή.Αμέσως μετά,γράφεις πως είναι μακρινός σου άνθρωπος.Αυτό είναι σχέση εξάρτησης.Η δύναμη που έχει κάποιος πάνω μας,μέσω των συναισθημάτων που μας γεννά.Καθώς έχω αρχίσει να μπαίνω στο δικό μου κομμάτι του θυμού για τη μητέρα μου,το κατανοώ πλέον.Αλλά αν δεν αποδεχτείς το κομμάτι του θυμού σου,που είναι δίκαιος,δεν θα μπορέσεις να τον δουλέψεις.Αποδέξου τον.Είναι μέρος μίας απαραίτητης διαδικασίας να κανονίσεις τις συγκρούσεις μέσα σου.Τότε θα διαχειριστείς τον θυμό,στη ρίζα του,όχι στην έκφρασή του.Χάνεις το δάσος όταν δεν κοιτάς από πού προέρχεται αλλά πότε εκδηλώνεται και πώς.
> 
> Έπειτα,πλάθεις καθημερινά μία Adzik,που από φόβο μη δείξει στο παιδί της θυμό,καταπιέζει όλη μέρα τον εαυτό της,με αποτέλεσμα να βγάζει τον θυμό το βράδυ,εκεί που αυτό της \"επιτρέπεται\"περισσότερο, ηλαδή στον σύντροφό σου.Πιστεύεις πως είναι δυνατό να μη θυμώνεις ποτέ,να κρύβεις από κοντινά σου άτομα συναισθήματα που έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν είναι απειλητικά,ούτε δείχνουν ανισορροπία,εσύ το βλέπεις με τέτοιο τρόπο.Όλοι ενδέχεται να θυμώνουμε κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας,άλλοτε λιγάκι,άλλοτε περισσότερο.Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι;Aν κάτι σε θυμώσει κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας,θα το κρατήσεις γιατί δεν επιτρέπεται,για να μην πληγώσεις δήθεν το παιδί σου με τη φωνή.Λοιπόν,τα παιδιά δεν τρομάζουν παρά με ό,τι τρομάζει εμάς.Παράδειγμα,μπορείς να δεις παιδιά που οι μητέρες τους είναι υγιείς αλλά φωνακλούδες,δηλαδή με δυνατή φωνή.Τα παιδιά αυτά δεν τα τρομάζει η φωνή,ούτε η κατά περίσταση θυμωμένη μητέρα,γιατί το θεωρούν άλλο ένα φυσικό μέρος της καθημερινότητας,αφού η ίδια η μητέρα δε φοβάται το θυμό της.Εσύ τρέμεις τον θυμό σου,γιατί η μητέρα σου σε τιμωρούσε και σε έκρινε γι αυτόν.Ενδεικτικό είναι ένα παλιό σου ποστ.Γράφεις το εξής σε ένα μέλος:\"...μην νευριάζεις...τρομάζω...\"Γιατ ί σε τρομάζει το νευρίασμα των άλλων Άντα;Σε τρομάζει γιατί σε τρόμαζε μικρή,γι αυτό.Και σε σένα σε τρομάζει το δικό σου νευρίασμα,από εκεί ξεκινά το θέμα σου,έτσι ψάξτο-προσωπική μου άποψη και κρίση.Δεν σημαίνει κακοποιώ ούτε τραυματίζω το παιδί μου αν υψώσω λίγο τη φωνή μου Άντα μου,εσύ το βλέπεις έτσι,από ανασφάλειές σου.
> 
> Γιατί έμεινες στο ίδιο σπίτι για τέσσερις μήνες με τη μητέρα σου;Mία μητέρα που άφησες να εισχωρήσει στην καθημερινότητά σου και όπως έγραψες \"να σε κάνει κομμάτια μέσα στο ίδιο σου το σπίτι\";Θα μου απαντήσεις\"μα Ρέιν,ήθελα βοήθεια\".Που αντί γι αυτήν,πήρες τι;Κριτική,κατακραυγή και εισχώρηση στην ζωή σου,στο τώρα της Άντας με τον Μιχάλη.Εσύ το άφησες καλό μου να γίνει,γιατί αισθανόσουν πάλι \"μικρή\"και αυτοτιμωρήθηκες,όπως έχεις μάθει να κάνεις.Σε καταλαβαίνω,το έκανα τόσες φορές στο παρελθόν.Διαχειρίσου τον άλυτο θυμό προς την μητέρα σου.Ενδέχεται η μητρότητα να σου φέρνει στην επιφάνεια όλα αυτά τα συναισθήματα τα δεμένα με πόνο προς την μητέρα σου.Νομίζεις πως διαχειρίζεσαι τη σχέση με τη μητέρα σου καλύτερα.Στην πραγματικότητα δεν το κάνεις,όσο αυτός ο θυμός μένει ανείπωτος,ανεξερεύνητος,μη ομολογημένος από φόβο,θα τον βγάζεις αλλού και θα αναρωτιέσαι πάντα\"μα γιατί,γιατί δεν τον ελέγχω\".Πώς να ελέγξεις κάτι που δεν έχεις αγγίξει καν;H σχέση σου επηρεάστηκε από αυτήν την εισχώρηση της μητέρας σου σε μορφή βοήθειας.Έγινε κοινωνός του θυμού ο σύντροφός σου,σε αυτόν εκφράζεις ελεύθερα ό,τι δεν μπορείς να εκφράσεις στη μητέρα σου.


Aν κάτι σε θυμώσει κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας,θα το κρατήσεις γιατί δεν επιτρέπεται,για να μην πληγώσεις δήθεν το παιδί σου με τη φωνή.Λοιπόν,τα παιδιά δεν τρομάζουν παρά με ό,τι τρομάζει εμάς.

Rein μου..οχι φυσικα και δεν ειμαι καμια μαμα φρικιο ..ειμαι πολυ αυθορμητη για να μπορω να με ελεγχω σε υπερβολικο βαθμο..απλωσ προσπαθω αν θυμωσω με το παιδακι μου..να θυμωσω.να εκδηλωσω δηλ. την δυσαρεσκια μου, αλλα στα 2/5..δυο πεμπτα του θυμου που νιωθω...εννοειτε...πωσ αν δεν γνωρισει και τον θυμο ..στο τελοσ το παιδι θα ειναι απροετοιμαστο να τον δεχτει..αλλα και γενικοτερα σαν να ζει σε γυαλινη φουσκα...και αυτο θα ηταν οτι χειροτερο... :Smile: 


Καλη μου..

\'\'Εσύ τρέμεις τον θυμό σου,γιατί η μητέρα σου σε τιμωρούσε και σε έκρινε γι αυτόν.Ενδεικτικό είναι ένα παλιό σου ποστ.Γράφεις το εξής σε ένα μέλος:\"...μην νευριάζεις...τρομάζω...\"Γιατ ί σε τρομάζει το νευρίασμα των άλλων Άντα;Σε τρομάζει γιατί σε τρόμαζε μικρή,γι αυτό.Και σε σένα σε τρομάζει το δικό σου νευρίασμα,από εκεί ξεκινά το θέμα σου\'\'

με σοκαραν τοσο αυτα που μου εγραψεσ..με ταρακουνισεσ γιατι ησουν απολυτα ευστοχη..εβαλα τα κλαματα..και τα δακρυα μου ακομη δεν εχουν σταματησει.. ακομη και τα δακρυα μου ...δημιουργουνται μεσα σε αυτο το δεκατο του δευτερολεπτου..οπωσ και ο θυμοσ.. λεσ και ειμαι συναιχωσ σε ετοιμοτητα να κλαψω.. χροονια τωρα..

το κομματι αυτο θα το δωσω στην γιατρο μου..οταν την δω..γιατι ειναι πραγματικα πολυ δυνατο και πολυ αντιπροσωπευτικο... σε ευχαριστω πολυ που με παρατηρισεσ τοσο ωστε να μπορεις σημερα να μου πεις αυτα..

ναι..μαλλον γι αυτο τον φοβαμαι και τον αρνουμαι τοσο τον θυμο...γιατι ημουν σε αρνηση σχετικα με αυτον απο παντα...και ξαφνικα με περασε απο πανω..και με χαστουκισε.. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 



\'\'Γιατί έμεινες στο ίδιο σπίτι για τέσσερις μήνες με τη μητέρα σου;Mία μητέρα που άφησες να εισχωρήσει στην καθημερινότητά σου και όπως έγραψες \"να σε κάνει κομμάτια μέσα στο ίδιο σου το σπίτι\";Θα μου απαντήσεις\"μα Ρέιν,ήθελα βοήθεια\".Που αντί γι αυτήν,πήρες τι;Κριτική,κατακραυγή και εισχώρηση στην ζωή σου,στο τώρα της Άντας με τον Μιχάλη.Εσύ το άφησες καλό μου να γίνει,γιατί αισθανόσουν πάλι \"μικρή\"και αυτοτιμωρήθηκες,όπως έχεις μάθει να κάνεις.\'\'

σχετικα με αυτο δυστυχως δεν ηταν ετσι, της ειχα ξεκαθαρισει απο την αρχη πως μετα απο μαξιμουμ 2 μηνες εγω δεν θα αντεχω να ζω μαζι τησ αλλο..γνωριζω τις αντοχες μου σε σχεση με εκεινη 

ομως..ηταν καθαρα οικονομικοι οι λογοι που αναγκασαν την μητερα μου να συγκατοικησει μαζι μασ.. πολυ απλα δεν ειχε που αλλου να μεινει εκεινουσ τουσ μηνεσ... εγω ισα ισα που οχυρωνα το σπιτικο μου..τα δικαιωματα μου..και γενικοτερα ολων τον \'\'χωρο\'\' μου.. αλλα και παλι.. οι μητερες μασ..ξερουν παντα να λυγιζουν ακομη και σιδερα.. χμ...

οσο για τα ανυπωτα...της εχω πει ολα αυτα που κουβαλαω μεσα μου κατα καιρους..καθε φωρα δειχνει να την αγγιζουν ολα αυτα..αλλα τελικα μετα απο λιγο καιρο ..ολη η συμπεριφορα της επιστρεφει στα γνωριμα της λημερια.. την γνωριμη και σε εκεινη αρνηση να δεχτει καποια δικα της λαθη..την καταλαβαινω..ειναι ενας τροποσ αμυνασ κι αυτοσ...

πλεον εδω και χρονια μαζι με την γιατρο μου προσπαθουσα να μαθω να μην περιμενω καποια αλλαγη απο εκεινη..να το αποδεχτω...κι εκει αρχιζει το κολλημα..διοτι εξακολουθω να περιμενω καθε φωρα καποια αλλαγη..η οποια δεν ερχεται ποτε ..παλιοτερα θα αντιδρουσα με λυπη..τωρα πια αντιδρω με θυμο... το δουλευω ομωσ που θα μου παει.. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ειναι τοσο καλοσ..οσο και ξεροκεφαλοσ.. τοσο πιστος στην σχεση μασ..και την αγαπη μασ..που κατα καποιο τροπο μειωνει στα ματια του την σημαντικοτητα των θεματων που εγω βαζω στο \'\'τραπεζι\'\'...αλλα ναι ταυτοχρονα αυτο αποδυναμωνει και τισ δηλωσεισ μου για τις δικες μου αναγκες.. 

και το φοβερο δεν ειναι πωσ 

\'\'ο σύντροφος να αρνείται να δει πιο βαθιά, να μείνει πάνω απο το πρόβλημα, αλλά το εξορκίζει λέγοντας, \" αυτά συμβαίνουν\"?\'\'

(ειναι παρα πολυ εξυπνοσ..και με υψηλο επιπεδο αντιληψησ και νοημοσυνης..τοσο IQ οσο και EQ )

αλλα το οτι πραγματικα πιστευει πωσ περναμε προβληματα που περναει ολοσ ο κοσμος..και ολα τα ζευγαρια..

ολοι οι παντρεμενοι..ολες οι οικογενειεσ..

ισωσ εν μερη βεβαια να εχει και δικιο δεν μπορω να το γνωριζω αυτο εφοσων ποτε δεν υπηρξα σε μια\'\'νορμαλ\'\' \'\'κλασσικη\'\' οικογενεια..οπου υπηρχαν ολοι οι ρολοι και ο καθενας ειχε την θεση και ιεραρχια στην οικογενεια..ετσι δεν γνωριζω ουτε τισ συγκρουσεισ \'\'νορμαλ\'\'(ας τις ονομασουμε βρε παιδι μου ετσι..) οικογενειων
..ουτε το ποσο συχνος ειναι ο θυμοσ και οι τσακωμοι..

η λογικη και η συναισθηματικη μου νοημοσυνη μοναχα εκφερουν αποψη...η οποια ειναι αντιθετη με την αποψη του αγαπημενου μου..

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by Triella_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> triella moy....prepei na deis tis imerominies ..ayta poy les einia mia poliiiii palia istoria.. xeexexe
> milas gia ton proin moy..axo perasi 40 kimata apo tote xexex...
> 
> ...


Να σαι καλα τριελλα μου και στα δικα σου..ευτυχισμενη..

----------


## Adzik

ευχαριστω βρε παιδιαααααα :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  μια μεγαααλη αγκαλια σασ στελνω..

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> 
> 
> ειναι τοσο καλοσ..οσο και ξεροκεφαλοσ.. τοσο πιστος στην σχεση μασ..και την αγαπη μασ..που κατα καποιο τροπο μειωνει στα ματια του την σημαντικοτητα των θεματων που εγω βαζω στο \'\'τραπεζι\'\'...αλλα ναι ταυτοχρονα αυτο αποδυναμωνει και τισ δηλωσεισ μου για τις δικες μου αναγκες.. 
> 
> και το φοβερο δεν ειναι πωσ 
> 
> \'\'ο σύντροφος να αρνείται να δει πιο βαθιά, να μείνει πάνω απο το πρόβλημα, αλλά το εξορκίζει λέγοντας, \" αυτά συμβαίνουν\"?\'\'
> 
> ...


Καλή μου άντα, πώς γίνεται η πίστη του άντρα σου στην αγάπη σας να αποδυναμώνει τα θέματα που θέτεις στο τραπέζι?

Είναι μήπως λίγο σαν να σου λέει, αφού έχουμε τόση αγάπη αναμεταξύ μας, όλα τα άλλα είναι ανούσια, λεπτομέρειες, κρισούλες που όλα τα ζευγάρια περνάνε.

Ενώ εσύ λες οτι, ναι έχουμε αυτό που έχουμε, πίστη και αγάπη, αλλα ας μην το αφήνουμε να επισκιάζει κάποια τρέχοντα ζητήματα. Τα οποία πρέπει να λυθούν με το να ακούμε ο ένας τον άλλο, να επικοινωνούμε και να δρούμε αναλόγως.

Η αγάπη δεν είναι πανάκεια για καθε πρόβλημα της σχέσης. 

Το οτι είναι έξυπνος, δεν έχει να πει.
Μπορεί παρόλαυτά να αρνείται να δει παρά πέρα, να αμύνεται έτσι πιστεύοντας οτι θα χαλάσει αυτό το ωραίο που έχετε. 

Απο την άλλη, που κολλάει το νορμάλ και το μη νορμάλ σε όλο αυτό?

Μεταξύ δυο ανθρώπων που χτίζουν το δικό τους σύμπαν, οι έννοιες του νορμάλ και του μη, ξεθωριάζουν, φαίνεται ακόμα πιο έντονα, πόσο περιττές είναι αυτές οι ταμπέλες.

Σου στέλνω κι εγω μια μεγάλη αγκαλιά  :Smile: )

----------


## Adzik

.την καλησπερα μου σε ολουσ οσουσ νιωθουν μονοι αποψε..

νιωθω μοναξια...

καθοσ τα σουτζουκακια μαγειρευονται...ετσι για να ευθυμισουμε λιγο.. :Wink: 

,,..η παλια μου φιλη... ξαναγυρισε... 

μηπωσ για να φαει??...:P:PP:P:P


σοβαρα τωρα...ειμαι μονη..

να βαλω κρασακι να πιουμε?..

----------


## Boltseed

οκ, εσυ πρεπει να βρεις μια ασχολια..!

Λογικο ειναι να βαριεσαι αν ολη σου η ζωη περιστρεφεται μεσα στο σπιτι..!


Δεν πας λεω εγω να δωσεις εξετασεις στην ΑΣΚΑ που ελεγες να δωσεις....? Σκεψου θα ξαναγινεις φοιτητρια..! Και μονο για τον \"τιμητικο\" τιτλο αξιζει...!!!


Δεν θα μου αρεσε να γερασεις πριν την ωρα σου... ουτε εσενα φανταζομαι. Οποτε... ωρα να μπεις σε ενα problem elimination mission.. ή αλλιως.... αν τα βρεις σκουρα (πολυ πολυ σκουρα), σε ενα Boltseed\'s Master Plan......

 :Wink:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> .την καλησπερα μου σε ολουσ οσουσ νιωθουν μονοι αποψε..
> 
> νιωθω μοναξια...
> 
> καθοσ τα σουτζουκακια μαγειρευονται...ετσι για να ευθυμισουμε λιγο..
> 
> ,,..η παλια μου φιλη... ξαναγυρισε... 
> 
> ...




αντουλα...οταν νιωθεις μονη να μπαινεις στο τσατ.......

http://xat.com/RemedyAndFriends

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by Boltseed_
> οκ, εσυ πρεπει να βρεις μια ασχολια..!
> 
> Λογικο ειναι να βαριεσαι αν ολη σου η ζωη περιστρεφεται μεσα στο σπιτι..!
> 
> 
> Δεν πας λεω εγω να δωσεις εξετασεις στην ΑΣΚΑ που ελεγες να δωσεις....? Σκεψου θα ξαναγινεις φοιτητρια..! Και μονο για τον \"τιμητικο\" τιτλο αξιζει...!!!
> 
> 
> Δεν θα μου αρεσε να γερασεις πριν την ωρα σου... ουτε εσενα φανταζομαι. Οποτε... ωρα να μπεις σε ενα problem elimination mission.. ή αλλιως.... αν τα βρεις σκουρα (πολυ πολυ σκουρα), σε ενα Boltseed\'s Master Plan......


μπολτσιτ...τωρα λεσ βλακειεσ...

αντε μην νευριασω...οταν με το καλο περασει ο χρονοσ και τελειωσει το ταμειο οαεδ...θα πιασω δουλεια...για βιοποριστικουσ λογουσ πολυ απλα...

εχω ηπεια καταθλιψη..δεν εχω βαρεμαρα.. κλαιω..νιωθω απογοητευμενη ... πιστεψε με ενασ ανθρωποσ που εχει ζησει με καταθλιψη για πολλα χρονια ξερει να ξεχωριζει την θλιψη τον πονο απο την βαρεμαρα..ελεοοοοοσσσ βρε μπουλ...

αν δεν ξερεισ μην λεσ χαζα σε παρακαλώ... μακαρι να ειχα την δινατοτητα, τα χρηματα τον χρονο κλπ να κανω κατι για μενα... οταν ερθει η ωρα ολα θα γινουν.. 

προσ το παρον παλευω να μην γινω χειροτερα..

ξερω να αντιμετοπιζω παρα πολλα συναισθηματα.. μεχρι τωρα το μονο απαλευτο ηταν ο θυμοσ..

τωρα γνωρισα και την απογοητευση...αυτη πωσ παλευεται οεο?

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> .την καλησπερα μου σε ολουσ οσουσ νιωθουν μονοι αποψε..
> 
> νιωθω μοναξια...
> ...


Θεοφανακι μου μπηκα χθεσ μα ηταν μονο 2 παιδια που μιλαγανε μεταξυ τουσ..δεν ηθελα να τουσ το χαλασω :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

σε ευχαριστω πολυ παντωσ..

----------

